# [RUS] Russia | road infrastructure • Российские магистрали



## golov

It will be 6-10 lanes total, so 3 by 3 to 5 by 5


----------



## ChrisZwolle

golov said:


> It will be 6-10 lanes total, so 3 by 3 to 5 by 5


Very good, and good thinking about the future.

725km of 2x3 or more, i guess it's the longest section in Europe?

However i heard the Ukrainians are building a 1500km long motorways which is said to be 2x4 lanes all the way, but, first see, then believe


----------



## golov

I am sceptical about the Ukrainian plans - it is too high budget for them in the near future

There is another road being brought up to motorway standards and that is the M4. This road is much longer than Moscow-St Petes and it goes from Moscow to the Black Sea.


----------



## mgk920

golov said:


> I am sceptical about the Ukrainian plans - it is too high budget for them in the near future
> 
> There is another road being brought up to motorway standards and that is the M4. This road is much longer than Moscow-St Petes and it goes from Moscow to the Black Sea.


One of the major reasons why the highway guys in the USA like to build motorways with wide grassy medians is to allow for easy upgrading in the future - just add the new lanes in the middle. Perhaps that is an idea for these areas, too.

Mike


----------



## mgk920

Chris1491 said:


> Some Eastern Russia, Siberia, this is the Altai region, in Southern Siberia, not far from the Mongolian and Chinese border. The Altai mountains rise over 4000m.
> 
> [snip]
> 
> That's what i call driving :cheers:


Those look like 'two-laners' in the USA from the 1950s and 1960s. I agree, they would be a fun drive.

Mike


----------



## golov

^^ That would make a lot of sense, its not like we have a shortage of space in the rural areas


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Московская Кольцевая Автомобильная Дорога

The МКАД or the Moscow Automobile Ring Road is a circular road around the largest city of Europe; Moscow or better; Moskva.

The road is 109km long and is 2x5 lanes all the way round. It is said to be the busiest road in Europe, with over 300.000 AADT.

Some pictures.

1. The interchange with the M2 motorway.









2. MKAD in the winter, near the Domededovo Airport exit.









3. MKAD in the southeast of Moscow









4. The MKAD in the forests of Moscow.









5. The MKAD on the east side of Moscow.









6. On the northeastern side.









7. MKAD on the Northern Side.









8. MKAD, not far from the A104 exit.









9. MKAD on the northwestern side of Moscow









10. MKAD near the M9 exit.









11. The A105 exit on the West Side of Moscow.









12. Near the M3 exit.









13. Southwest side.









14. Sunset at southern MKAD


----------



## Stan

M4 Don (in red) will be upgraded to full motorway standard with 2, sometimes 3 lanes in each direction.










Loooong road :cheers:

info:

M4 “Don” highway sections.

M4 “Don” federal highway (Moscow – Voronezh – Rostov-on-Don - Novorossiysk) is a major route connecting the Russian capital and the Central Federal District with the southern part of Russia, North Caucasus regions, the Black Sea and the sea of Azov seaports; besides, it provides an access to Transcaucasian and Middle East countries.

At the length of “Don” highway from Moscow to Kashira presently there exists a toll section bypassing Hlevnoe village. Building a section of 10.8 km bypassing Danshino village would create a 1st category bypassing road around Zadonsk, Danshino and Hlevnoe villages with total length of 71 km.


----------



## Stan

*Moscow - Saint-Petersburg speedway project.*

New Moscow – Saint-Petersburg speedway is the largest and the most important national project. The speedway crosses the territory of industrially developed regions populated by approximately 25 million people (18% of the population of the country).

The length of the route from Moscow encircling highway to Saint-Petersburg encircling highway is about 650 km. Width of the carriageway is 10 traffic lanes at the border of Moscow, 8 lanes on the territory of Leningrad and Moscow regions and 6 lanes on the territory of Tver and Novgorod regions. All the highway’s proportions are calculated taking into account *that the rate of movement will make 150 km/h. *


----------



## ChrisZwolle

1445km or 900 miles for the Don motorway.


----------



## Stan

*Moscow Outer Ring Road Project*

Central encircling highway in Moscow region.

Moscow region road network development concept is concentrated on reconstruction and modernization of the existing roads. Existing projects include building of an encircling highway in Moscow region. The planned length of the highway is 442.7 km. The new encircling highway will be built in accordance with the 1 and 2 category roads standards; it will bypass large cities and will have road interchanges at various levels. The purpose of the highway is to “catch” transit motor transport, to relieve head sections of federal roads entering Moscow, and to develop radial highway connections of the region. 

road in blue


----------



## Stan

*Saint Petersburg Ring Motorway project.*

Whole project in red. Black motorway is another project running through the city.










pics:




























more pics here
http://www.rosavtodor.ru/shownewsn.php?id=5493


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That moskovian superring road, it say it will be a Chkad or Tskad, where does that stand for?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/ЦКАД

Russian wikipedia has an article about it.

Центральная кольцевая автомобильная дорога

Central'naja Kol'chevaja Avtomobil'naja Doroga.

Construction should start in 2011. 

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/М4

Russian wikipedia about the M4.


----------



## Xpressway

I don't like Russian highways, look those ads in the central light poles, and in some parts its filled with ads to the side of the road.

Old lighting.
Also some don't met highway standards at all.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Those advertising is seen in a lot of eastern European countries, like Czechia, Ukraine, Poland etc. I think it´s their way of capitalism. 

In the Netherlands, such huge ad signs are prohibited because of horizon pollution.


----------



## Rebasepoiss

Chris1491 said:


> Those advertising is seen in a lot of eastern European countries, like Czechia, Ukraine, Poland etc. I think it´s their way of capitalism.
> 
> In the Netherlands, such huge ad signs are prohibited because of horizon pollution.


In Estonia, all advertisements are like at least 20m away from highways so there probably is a law against putting them really close to roads.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Yeah, a friend of my visited Latvia and Lithuania, and she said she didn't saw those huge billboards like in Poland. Maybe the Baltic countries have other rules for advertising.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Another nice piece of road in Moscow, is the 3rd transport ring. Located around the Moscow city centre, it's 35 kilometer long, and contains the 4th longest urban tunnel in Europe, the Lefortovo tunnel with a 2,2 km length.

This 3rd ringroad is partially up to expressway standards, but some pieces are just a very wide boulevard, sometimes up to 12 lanes in total. This ringroad can be very congested during the day. Not so weird since Moscow has over 10 million inhabitants and very few expressways for it's city size. 

1. The ringroad dives under a large square. The road has 2x4 lanes.









2. The ringroad at night.









3. At daytime.









4. The interchange with the Kuznetsovsky highway (from left to right), this avenue is 12 lanes wide. 









5. A bridge on the ringroad during wintertime.









6. Traffic jam on the 3rd ringroad in winter.









7. Interchange. The 3rd ringroad goes on the lowest level.









8. 10 lanes of traffic, 5 lanes moving slow...









9. The entrance to the Lefortevo tunnel.









10. On an overpass.


----------



## golov

Chris1491 said:


>


Wow, thats amazing kay:


----------



## cezarsab

very nice roads...not as western countries but they are good enough.. imean in general..
those in moscow are very good


----------



## Smelser

*WHY NO CAPTIONS?*



igzem said:


> http://www.rosavtodor.ru/doc/fotogalery/template_0.htm/ - photo gallery of russian roads



I have seen this gallery before, and the photos are very interesting. However, there are no captions which would give someone a location for the photos, nor any link to, say, Google Earth.


----------



## Smelser

*VERY DIFFICULT TO BELIEVE*



AUchamps said:


> The only place you'll see apartments like that are College(yes we call University "College" here in the USA for anyone that doesn't know) Dorms or in Public Housing Projects. In both cases, they're being torn down and replaced with apartments that are more conventional like I described above.


I find this very difficult to believe. What you're saying is that there are no apartment buildings in American cities, only townhouses. Clearly that is not the case.


----------



## AUchamps

Smelser said:


> I find this very difficult to believe. What you're saying is that there are no apartment buildings in American cities, only townhouses. Clearly that is not the case.


Here's what we classify as Apartments in the vast majority of the USA:


----------



## TheCat

^^ Ahm these are very low density apartments, if you ask me. I've been to NYC, and they had much larger, plain-looking apartment buildings. In Toronto we have lots of high density apartment buildings that are actually similar to those Russian ones in many ways, although still not the same.

One important difference is that in Russia buildings do not have their own heating systems, but rather use hot water that is brought in pipes from a central steam plant. This system has many problems, as pipes sometimes freeze in the winter.


----------



## AUchamps

TheCat said:


> ^^ Ahm these are very low density apartments, if you ask me. I've been to NYC, and they had much larger, plain-looking apartment buildings. In Toronto we have lots of high density apartment buildings that are actually similar to those Russian ones in many ways, although still not the same.
> 
> One important difference is that in Russia buildings do not have their own heating systems, but rather use hot water that is brought in pipes from a central steam plant. This system has many problems, as pipes sometimes freeze in the winter.


This is why I said "Here's what we classify as Apartments in the *vast majority* of the USA"

These apartments are typical of what you'd see in cities like Peoria, Lubbock, Jackson, and elsewhere in the USA. 2-3 stories tall and all rented out.

EDIT: What I showed are apartments. What you're describing are Commie Blocks(yes even in Toronto and NYC, they all looked like something out of the former Soviet Union)


----------



## TheCat

They do look like that, but are referred to as apartments. Anything for rent here is referred to by this term (as opposed to condos). Never really heard the term Commie Blocks being used to describe the buildings here. I only heard this term in the context of ex-USSR.

EDIT: By the way, those buildings you showed look really nice to live in. Some of them look like expensive townhouses in Toronto. If I rented, I'd love to live in something like these


----------



## AUchamps

TheCat said:


> They do look like that, but are referred to as apartments. Anything for rent here is referred to by this term (as opposed to condos). Never really heard the term Commie Blocks being used to describe the buildings here. I only heard this term in the context of ex-USSR.


So you admit that you don't have apartments like the majority of the USA(and Canada) around you? Frankly I prefer those "standard" apartments that I posted.


----------



## TheCat

AUchamps said:


> So you admit that you don't have apartments like the majority of the USA(and Canada) around you? Frankly I prefer those "standard" apartments that I posted.


Well, I don't know what they look like in the majority of the USA and Canada. I assumed most large cities look similar in North America. In Toronto almost all apartment buildings look like Commie Blocks (I used to live in one as well). Technically, such Commie Blocks are the only way to support the high density of large cities, in my opinion, even though I agree that they look like crap.

I do prefer those apartments that you posted, as I mentioned in my edit.


----------



## AUchamps

TheCat said:


> Well, I don't know what they look like in the majority of the USA and Canada. I assumed most large cities look similar in North America. In Toronto almost all apartment buildings look like Commie Blocks (I used to live in one as well). Technically, such Commie Blocks are the only way to support the high density of large cities, in my opinion, even though I agree that they look like crap.
> 
> I do prefer those apartments that you posted, as I mentioned in my edit.


This is true; most extremely large metros have the tall bland apartment blocks you describe, but even in large Metro areas like Nashville, Atlanta, Louisville, Memphis, and Charlotte, those apartments I showed above are the norm. And they aren't expensive at all, that's the big draw.


----------



## Smelser

*SMALL TOWN VERSUS METRO AREAS*



AUchamps said:


> These apartments are typical of what you'd see in cities like Peoria, Lubbock, Jackson, and elsewhere in the USA. 2-3 stories tall and all rented out.


These are not metropolitan areas where the majority if Americans live. Cities like Seattle, Portland, San Francisco and Los Angeles will all have high-rise apartments. The lower density apartment/townhouse projects you illustrate will also be present, but would tend to be either in more suburban areas, or else, very high priced. The Greater Vancouver planning types have a generic term to cover the types of buildings your photographs showed. The call it "ground-oriented", a nice sort of phrase that really means nothing over three floors and almost certainly wood frame as opposed to reinforced concrete.


----------



## AUchamps

Smelser said:


> These are not metropolitan areas where the majority if Americans live. Cities like Seattle, Portland, San Francisco and Los Angeles will all have high-rise apartments. The lower density apartment/townhouse projects you illustrate will also be present, but would tend to be either in more suburban areas, or else, very high priced. The Greater Vancouver planning types have a generic term to cover the types of buildings your photographs showed. The call it "ground-oriented", a nice sort of phrase that really means nothing over three floors and almost certainly wood frame as opposed to reinforced concrete.


Please see post #107 that I made on this thread.


----------



## Mateusz

Maybe like that...


----------



## Mateusz

Are any plans of construction motorway from Moscow to Sankt Petersburg ? I think it's now road M10


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yep, there are plans for such a connection.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

http://www.roads.ru/

Russian site about roads.

Haven't read it yet.


----------



## Mateusz

Is there english version ? I can read only single words in russian...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

They have a forum 

http://www.roads.ru/forum/

But it doesn't look too active...


----------



## Mateusz

SSC is really active


----------



## ChrisZwolle

> *Russian bridge/tunnel projects sets standards*
> 
> Europe’s highest cable suspension bridge is now open, forming part of a new link into Russia’s capital Moscow. The bridge forms part of a new 7km link with Moscow’s ring road. The Zhivopisny cable suspension footbridge across the Moskva River stands 105m tall making it the highest of its kind in Europe. The bridge is the most visually apparent part of this project. However, perhaps the most innovative part of the project is underground. The newly opened road section starts near the Novorizhskoye Shosse, Moscow’s ring road interchange, which is currently under reconstruction. It then passes through a set of tunnels under the Serebryany Bor forest area and, after crossing the Moskva River, approaches Prospekt Marshala Zhukova, which is also currently undergoing reconstruction. From there, the road leads on to the Garden Ring near Sadovo-Kudrinskaya Square, providing a link between Novaya Riga and Moscow city centre.
> 
> The design includes an innovative two-level tunnel structure which was used in the construction of the northwest tunnels. This is innovative as it combines a road and an underground railway within a single space. The two main transport tunnels are each 14m in diameter and divided into three tiers, with an upper level designed to remove exhaust fumes, a middle level for three lanes of car traffic and a lower level for one track of the Strogino metro line. The construction includes a 6m wide service tunnel, situated between the two main tunnels, designed to facilitate evacuation in the event of an emergency and to house cable, ventilation channels and other utilities.
> 
> Construction of the new section of road began in 2004. The construction project was managed by PSO Sistema-Hals, a subsidiary of Sistema-Hals. The suspension bridge is 1,460m long, includes a 409.5m section suspended by 72 individual cables from a supporting pylon 30m above the water. The rigid metallic arch of the pylon, which is at 90º to the road on fixed supports mounted in the water, stands 105m above the river.


----------



## Mateusz

So ringroad of St. Petersburg will have motorway standard as we can see green signs ^^


----------



## Xpressway

Chriszwolle said:


> M1 in Moscow;
> 
> http://img390.imageshack.us/img390/985/15714443sd2.jpg
> 
> (winning picture of the UPC)


Nice looking highway! Although i don't like the double light poles, they don't look very efficient.


----------



## golov

MateoW said:


> So ringroad of St. Petersburg will have motorway standard as we can see green signs ^^


It sure will


----------



## sturman

More pics of Big Obukhovsky Bridge. All photos by Fenol:


----------



## TheCat

^^ Are motorway signs in Russia green or white?


----------



## Qtya

^^Impressive bridge! :cheers:


----------



## asotUA

Yeah, the bridge is very beautiful!..but they need to fix some projectors there..probably when out or they dont want to waste a lot of electricity..only on one side in on...but still thanks for posting!


----------



## wyqtor

TheCat said:


> ^^ Are motorway signs in Russia green or white?


Green. The MKAD signs are white because it is within city limits or something like that.


----------



## PLH

^^ Is it?


----------



## sturman

Yes. Officially MKAD is a city road.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The KAD (beltway of St. Petersburg) is also impressive, 8 lanes all the way. It will be 115,3km long.


----------



## Mateusz

I am very intrested about bridges near Kronshtad (sorry if spellt wrong) There is one already.


----------



## Verso

sturman said:


> Yes. Officially MKAD is a city road.


A city expressway actually.


----------



## earth intruder

do you have a mapy of existing highways in Russia?


----------



## Smelser

*A VERY POIGNANT PHOTO*



sturman said:


> Construction of Okhtinsky bridge across Neva river at the ringbelt around St. Petersburg:


I wonder what compensation the people in that house have been offered for loss of amenity. Progress always has its dark side.


----------



## thc_stoned

*Moscow MKAD*

Anyone have pics of moscows MKAD?


----------



## Verso

Plenty of them in the Russian thread.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yep


----------



## ChrisZwolle

http://www.aktuell.ru/russland/news/rund_um_moskau_entstehen_maut-autobahnen_22357.html

source in German.

New tollroads around Moscow. Including a bypass for Minsk Shosse and a toll road to St. Petersburg. They start with the great beltway around Moscow in 2010, the ZKAD will be 500 kilometers in length, dwarfing the current longest beltway; the A10 around Berlin. Toll will be about € 0,1 per km.


----------



## sturman

Layout of future roads at Sheremetyevo area. New Moscow-SPB tollroad passes along SVO terminals


----------



## sturman

Some interchanges at new Moscow ring (4 ring).

with Otkrytoe highway (3 levs):









with Schelkovskoe highway (4 levs):









with Entuziastov highway (3 levs):


















Section from Entuziastov (north) to Ryazansky avenue (south) - clickable:



between deep tonnel (red) and new bridge in Nagatino:


















Interchange with Krasnopresnensky avenue (u/c):


----------



## sturman

New 4-level underground interchange at Leninrgadsky avenue (Moscow):




































march 2008:









may 2008:









july 2008:









september 2008:


----------



## bgplayer19

WoooW amazing!!!


----------



## Brisbaner21

Nice!


----------



## PLH

Does anyone here know what is happening with the former Reichsautobahn from Kaliningrad to Polish border cause like few days before we finished our section


----------



## Timon91

500 km mg: that's big! Nice pics anyway.


----------



## sturman

PLH said:


> Does anyone here know what is happening with the former Reichsautobahn from Kaliningrad to Polish border cause like few days before we finished our section


It has been reconstructed too and AFAIK may be already complete.


----------



## mgk920

^^
There are good high-resolution images of that road on Google Earth, although I'm not sure how recent that are.

Also, what are the upgrade plans for it in the Kaliningrad area and possibly beyond?

Mike


----------



## sturman

well, they'r connecting that Reichsautobahn with a beltway around Kaliningrad. That's all for now AFAIK.


----------



## keber

mgk920 said:


> ^^
> There are good high-resolution images of that road on Google Earth, although I'm not sure how recent that are.


On Polish side they are from 2002 (and some from April 2007) and on Russian side (closer to Kaliningrad) they are mostly from April 2007. Looks like reconstruction is happening on both sides.

(with newest version of Google Earth you can now see the date of hi-res picture taken)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Are they planning on doing something with this? (location: Eastern Beltway, Kaliningrad)


----------



## Timon91

They can hold ski jumping matches over there


----------



## Piotrek_409

^^ mg:

why this bridge is destroyed? maybe those are remains after WWII? :nuts:


----------



## sturman

Yes, they are.


----------



## Mateusz

It could be good class road if bridge wouls not be dismantled


----------



## Timon91

They could double the present road (don't know AADT, so I don't know if it's necessary), it seems there is another destroyed bridge a bit further down the road (right side of pic)


----------



## mgk920

Didn't the Germans scuttle that bridge during their retreat?

I also wonder why the Russians haven't removed the wreckage and rebuilt that side of the crossing (or are they soon going to get at that?).

Mike


----------



## Teslatron

mgk920 said:


> Didn't the Germans scuttle that bridge during their retreat?
> 
> I also wonder why the Russians haven't removed the wreckage and rebuilt that side of the crossing (or are they soon going to get at that?).
> 
> Mike


There was no Marshall Plan for Russia so it's not surprising.


----------



## Piotrek_409

> There was no Marshall Plan for Russia so it's not surprising.



^^

Poland couldn't participate in Marshall Plan but I can't remind myself any wreckage like this in my coutry. I think it is rather inefficiency of system and people's layzines.


----------



## Ingenioren

Looks really cool tough... =)


----------



## Mateusz

USSR said no it...


----------



## RipleyLV

Mateusz said:


> What ?! New Moscow Beltway ?? :nuts: That's just madness...


http://www.mnweekly.ru/estate/20080327/55320402.html


----------



## TheCat

Timon91 said:


> He's at least better *then* the Dutch forumers, Chris :lol:




BTW, the Russian grammar of this title's thread also needs correction


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Any suggestions?


----------



## TheCat

Российские магистрали


----------



## golov

^^ Correct kay:


----------



## msz2

National road between Moscow nad Vladyvostok, Auto Motor and Sport jurnalists tested Skodas Octavias Scout:





Sudenly asphalt disappeared, how it is possible? Oh, I forgot it's Russia.:lol:






Small problem with drainage:





Russian beauty with Lenin:


----------



## Mateusz

It was better to catch a train ! :nuts:


----------



## Timon91

Nice pictures! Which is the city with the small drainage problem?


----------



## msz2

Mateusz said:


> It was better to catch a train ! :nuts:


I will show pictures from better road Moscow-Jakutsk.


----------



## msz2

Link is below, name of this road is "Lena":

http://zlosnik.pl/showflat.php?Number=699730


----------



## PLH

Timon91 said:


> Nice pictures! Which is the city with the small drainage problem?


Krasnojar



> Krasnoyarskiykray small puddle on the street does not interfere with traffic.


 :crazy:


http://translate.google.pl/translat...ut-Rosja-1083.html&hl=pl&ie=UTF-8&sl=pl&tl=en

Bad Polish -> English GoogleTranslate translation


----------



## golov

Whats the problem with dirt roads?

Chita-Khabarovsk will get an asphalt coating, but its a damn long road in the middle of nowhere :laugh:


----------



## PLH

golov said:


> Whats the problem with dirt roads?


This is the least important thing. The problem is with patholes, 'small puddles' and Lenin.


----------



## golov

This is a *not a photo thread for remote roads*, please only post news and photos of road construction

Thank you


----------



## PLH

^^ Because it doesn't match your signature? :|

Maybe Chris should decide?


----------



## Verso

Timon91 said:


> Can your account be deleted, btw? And edolen1 can always return if he wants to, right?


Sure he can. I don't know, if your account can be deleted, but there are a few strange accounts on SSC; their nicks are written with ordinary black fonts, not big and blue like ours; I don't know what's up with them.



msz2 said:


>


That's a detour and it's better than having no detour at all, which also happens often. Anyway, the Chita-Khabarovsk road is very remote and long, and was only built a few years ago, paving follows soon.



msz2 said:


>


:rofl:


----------



## golov

It becomes obvious why we have these, doesn't it?


----------



## msz2

golov said:


> Whats the problem with dirt roads?
> 
> Chita-Khabarovsk will get an asphalt coating, but its a damn long road in the middle of nowhere :laugh:


 Those photos showed national roads.


----------



## golov

msz2 said:


> Those photos showed national roads.


Your point being? I think you simply don't understand the distances those roads cover and how relatively few people use them

Given time, Chita-Khabarovsk will be fully asphalted. I don't know about Lena road to Yakutsk, there will be also be a railroad


----------



## Mateusz

Very nice, looks like Rusavtodor has advanced PR  So what exactly will happen to 'Amur' road, it is going to be paved or upgraded to 2X2 ?


----------



## Verso

2×2, yeah right.  Though there _is_ a 2×2-road on the pic, where exactly is it?


----------



## Timon91

Looks like a nice ringroad for St. Petersburg :cheers:


----------



## Mateusz

It a really decent road, 2X4 and a motorway  I'm woundering how spectacular will look Western High-speed Diameter


----------



## golov

Mateusz said:


> Very nice, looks like Rusavtodor has advanced PR  So what exactly will happen to 'Amur' road, it is going to be paved or upgraded to 2X2 ?


Actually no, they are hopeless at PR just like the rest of our government :bash: :|


----------



## Aokromes

Source http://www.bridgeart.ru/



> At the bridge over the Volga River in Ulyanovsk mounted penultimate span structures
> 
> At a newly built bridge over the River Volga in Ulyanovsk completed installation of the penultimate, the twenty-fourth, span structures, reported a correspondent of IA REGNUM-VolgaInform the press service of the Government of Ulyanovsk region. Span mounted on the highest of all previously established.
> 
> Despite adverse weather conditions - gusty winds and air temperatures close to zero - an operation to install the passage has been in the staffing mode and was completed in scheduled time frame: the installation procedure was launched on November 3 and ended November 5. Twenty-fourth passage is set at an altitude of more than 50 meters of water level. Its length is 220 meters, weight - 4 thousand 400 tons. According to the Chief Engineer of OAO Volgomost "Yury Guryanov, immediately after the lifting of the span structures began to reinstall production equipment for installation on a permanent building last sorties. The operation will last about three weeks.
> 
> Assembling the passage, which eventually will link between the Volga bank, is currently being finalized on the stocks. In late November, when favorable weather and climatic conditions, it is planned to install the permanent ruslovye support. There is the case, if the positive temperature and the Volga remain free from ice. In addition, during the winter on the bridge will be installing perilnyh and barrier fencing, lighting towers and other technology work.
> 
> "We have no doubt that next year the new bridge will be opened for vehicular traffic. With the introduction of a bridge in the road between M-5 and F-7 will be built alongside the federal highway through the Ulyanovsk to Yekaterinburg. The creation of such a route would fully lift the general problem of a modern road network in the direction of the Center of Russia - the Urals. The project with the working title "Volga transit" will attract significant investment in the Ulyanovsk region ", - said Governor of Ulyanovsk region Sergey Morozov.
> 
> Memo: C Given the additional funding in 2008 for the construction of a set I start I turn bridge over the River Volga River in Ulyanovsk need to learn about 6 billion 700 million rubles, including: the federal budget by 6.4 billion rubles . through the budget of Ulyanovsk region 288 million rubles. In the 10 months (January-October) 2008, the volume of work performed at 4 billion 400 million rubles, including from the federal budget - 4 billion 300 million rubles, and 90 million rubles from the Ulyanovsk regional budget.


----------



## hkskyline

*No back-peddling on Russian transport spending-Putin *

NOVOSIBIRSK, Russia, Oct 22 (Reuters) - Russia will go ahead with its $6.4 trillion project to upgrade national transport infrastructure by 2030 despite its current financial woes, Prime Minister Vladimir Putin pledged on Wednesday.

But he made clear that ongoing turmoil on financial markets could affect the actual spending on the most ambitious project ever undertaken by the Russian government.

"We know about turbulent processes in the global economy, but judging by all the forecasts, they will last several months, perhaps until the end of next year," Putin told a meeting of government officials in the Siberian city of Novosibirsk.

"But the transport strategy until 2030 was approved and now we must focus on its unconditional implementation," he added.

However, Putin also said the financial realities could influence the plan.

"I agree this is a living document and we should base our actions on the realities," he said.

Insufficient and outdated transport infrastructure is one of the most acute problems standing in the way of economic development in the country, which stretches along 11 time zones.

"The lack of proper transport infrastructure deprives many territories of chances to develop," Putin said. "High transportation costs build on prices, driving them up."

Historically, Russia has based its infrastructure on railway and later on air transport, while automobile highways remained largely rudimentary.

Up to now, there has been no quality ground route linking European Russia with is Pacific coast, and there is no motorway linking Russia's two largest cities, Moscow and St. Petersburg.

But even rail and air routes have fallen short of meeting the growing flow of goods after nine years of strong economic growth in the country.

Russia has proclaimed upgrading transport infrastructure as one of the priority projects open for Western investment.

AMBITIOUS PLANS

Early this year, the government adopted a plan to invest 13 trillion roubles ($550 billion under the exchange rate at the time) until 2015 into building new roads, air hubs and other infrastructure necessities

The meeting in Novosibirsk approved a broader plan to spend 172.3 trillion roubles ($6.4 trillion) until 2030.

Under the plan, which was drafted before Russian markets went into free fall under the weight of the global financial crisis, the government had intended that 60 percent of the money would come from private investors.

But Transport Minister Igor Levitin told reporters that ultimately the ratio between state and private investment could be 50/50.

The government believes the fundamentals of Russia's economy are healthy and the country has accumulated enough resources to weather the storm. Russian leaders have said they expected the domestic economy to emerge healthier from the global crisis.

Putin suggested that consolidation of various sectors of transport infrastructure could be a useful strategy.

"Authorities are working on means to consolidate the sector, including the creation of managing companies, united air carriers and operators of railway, sea and river transport," Levitin told journalists.

"This is appropriate today given the situation on the financial markets," he added.

The planned creation of a new carrier, Russian Airways, on the basis of three existing companies -- one of which, Air Union, has collapsed under $800 million worth of unpaid fuel bills -- is part of the planned consolidation plans.

State corporation Russian Technologies and the government of the city of Moscow will co-own the new carrier.


----------



## Verso

ChrisZwolle said:


> Are these pictures from the Moscow - Tula Motorway?


Is this Chris's first question on SSC?


----------



## Timon91

Probably 
I can't remember where I put my first post. Probably the Dutch autosnelwegen thread. I think that you'd guess the road side rest area, but that didn't exist yet in february


----------



## hkskyline

*State co to develop fed roads should be created in 1st half 2009 *

MOSCOW, November 17 (Itar-Tass) — A state-run company to manage and develop federal highways should be founded in the first half of 2009, Russian Deputy Prime Minister Sergei Ivanov said at a meeting of the government presidium on Monday.

“The governmental committee for transport and communications will hold a regular meeting this week in order to consider two key issues: the first one – to consider and endorse a concept of Russia’s regional information system development until 2010; the second one – the process of establishing a state-run company to manage and develop federal highways,” Ivanov said.

He recalled that a substantial meeting on the problems for creating this company was held on October 1. All cardinal disagreements were lifted at the meeting. He also noted that under the previous decisions this state company would be founded not as a state corporation, but as a non-profit partnership.

According to Ivanov, the foresaid governmental committee will consider a draft law on establishing this state corporation. The committee should approve it, then put it up for discussion in the government and in the State Duma later. “We should found this company in the first half of 2009,” Ivanov said.

The vice-premier also noted that he would attend an inauguration ceremony of the second bridge across the Oka River in Kaluga on November 22. This project is not regional, as the highway is federal with spur lines to Ukraine and Belarus, Ivanov said. Both bridges across the Kaluga River have been built for a record short period of three years, Ivanov recalled.


----------



## christos-greece

Verso said:


> Is this Chris's first question on SSC?


I dont know :dunno:


----------



## Junkie

Russia is huge country. Actually worlds hugest. But, there is good infrastructure only in Moscow region? What about Asian parts, or North parts?


----------



## Mateusz

Saint Petersburg has also some good roads, including new bypass 2X4


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Most Russian cities have decent infrastructure, but I don't know about the maintenance.


----------



## Timon91

The area where people actually live, so the western part, has got quite good roads AFAIK. Maintenaning many roads in Russia is very difficult, because of Russia's size and the harsh climate.


----------



## jpeter

Can somebody post me a picture from Speed Limits in Russia? Thanks


----------



## sturman

Just to bump this thread. Scenic view of Kutuzov interchance at 3TK in Moscow:










source: http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/10622.html


----------



## Mateusz

Some Russian roads are really good, especially in big cities


----------



## hkskyline

*Invest to complete St Pete ring road seen at 37 billion rubles *

ST. PETERSBURG, Dec 24 (Prime-Tass) -- Investment in the last stage of the construction of a ring road around St. Petersburg is planned to amount to 36.9 billion rubles for 2009-2010, Boris Murashov, the general director of the state-owned company that is carrying out the project, said at a news conference Wednesday.

Investment in the construction of the entire road amounts to 135 billion rubles, Murashov said, adding that over 94 billion rubles of that amount had been already spent.

The road is expected to be launched in full in 2010, Murashov said.

(28.3359 rubles – U.S. $1)


----------



## ElviS77

Anyone who knows how the economic crisis influences the much-needed improvement of Russia's road infrastructure?


----------



## golov

Bridge project in Tyumen


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Tyumen, isn't that somewhere in western Siberia?


----------



## golov

Road projects in Vladivostok










Bridge to Russkij Ostrov (translated as "Russian island")


----------



## golov

ChrisZwolle said:


> Tyumen, isn't that somewhere in western Siberia?


Thats right, its the Russian oil capital


----------



## Majestic

I've just checked Niznyj Novgorod. Looks like it desperately needs a bypass or a new bridge even more likely. Just a single 1x2 bridge over the river. :crazy:


----------



## golov

Another bridge + road project in Vladivostok

































































Construction


----------



## Majestic

Thanks for all the information. When is the construction scheduled to be finished? Surely looks like a massive project. I wonder, what's the approximate cost?


----------



## golov

Majestic said:


> I've just checked Niznyj Novgorod. Looks like it desperately needs a bypass or a new bridge even more likely. Just a single 1x2 bridge over the river. :crazy:


There are actually three road bridges over the Oka and just one (!) accross the Volga, but for sure this is not enough. Especially considering that a really busy road M7 (Moscow - Vladimir - Nizhny - Kazan ...) goes through the city center right now

It will soon receive several new bridges as well as a bypass/ring road in the future.
The plans for bridges and road network are below:

Click on the map for a larger version

Green - existing sections of ring road
Dashed green - ring road project
Grey - future mororway network within the city
Other - major city roads
Other dashed - major city road projects


----------



## golov

Majestic said:


> Thanks for all the information. When is the construction scheduled to be finished? Surely looks like a massive project. I wonder, what's the approximate cost?


Planned for somewhere around 2012. In the Russian section I saw some unbelievable figures 35 and 18 billion rubles respectively :crazy:


----------



## golov

One of the most important road projects in Russia is the reconstruction of the M4 highway (Moscow - Voronezh - Rostov - Krasnodar - Black Sea). It is planned to upgrade the whole road to motorway status before the Sochi olympic games in 2014


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What's the status of that mega-beltway around Moskva?


----------



## golov

ChrisZwolle said:


> What's the status of that mega-beltway around Moskva?


Afaik, plans are being finalized, construction could even begin this year


----------



## Verso

golov said:


> One of the most important road projects in Russia is the reconstruction of the M4 highway (Moscow - Voronezh - Rostov - Krasnodar - Black Sea). It is planned to upgrade the whole road to motorway status before the Sochi olympic games in 2014


This sounds like mission impossible to me; 1,500 km of motorway?

Quite many projects otherwise, I had no idea, but I'm pessimistic with the crisis...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Verso said:


> This sounds like mission impossible to me; 1,500 km of motorway?


Could be possible. I mean, look how many kilometers of Autoroute France opened in early 1970's. The entire A4 was opened in just 2 or 3 years.


----------



## Verso

It could be possible, but looking at the current length of all motorways... If nothing else, the crisis will thwart the plans IMO.


----------



## golov

I haven't driven down the M4 because I usually take the train to the Black Sea, but eyewitnesses say that there is a lot of reconstruction work on the way. However, many parts of the road are still 1x1 :crazy:


----------



## Majestic

^^ 1x2 more likely


----------



## Verso

1×1=1 Nice road.


----------



## golov

It was not a mathematical expression 

1 by 1


----------



## Timon91

1+1 or 1×2


----------



## ElviS77

Verso said:


> It could be possible, but looking at the current length of all motorways... If nothing else, the crisis will thwart the plans IMO.


Well, not necessarily. Massive government-funded infrastructure projects have often been instigated in time of crisis, just think of Keynes/FDR and their ideas of getting the US out of the depression. They were rather successful, I'd say...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Timon91 said:


> 1+1 or 1×2


2x1... 

I think the problem is that many people have different standards.

What is used in Dutch traffic engineering:

2x1 = one lane per direction
2x2 = two lanes per direction with median
2x3 = three lanes per direction with median
etc.

Sometimes you'll see people write 1x4 as in 2+2 lanes but without a median.

Americans rather use the total lanes, so if they say "six lanes" they mean 2x3 lanes.


----------



## golov

Back to Nizhny Novgorod

A southern section of the bypass


----------



## golov

double post


----------



## christos-greece

ChrisZwolle said:


> 2x1...
> 
> I think the problem is that many people have different standards.
> 
> What is used in Dutch traffic engineering:
> 
> 2x1 = one lane per direction
> 2x2 = two lanes per direction with median
> 2x3 = three lanes per direction with median
> etc.
> 
> Sometimes you'll see people write 1x4 as in 2+2 lanes but without a median.
> 
> Americans rather use the total lanes, so if they say "six lanes" they mean 2x3 lanes.


Thanks for the info Chris


----------



## Mateusz

This sign must be difficult to read for drivers :banana::lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I think it's more a sign where you can stop, like street plans near towns.


----------



## RipleyLV

M9 Рига :banana:


----------



## Verso

I doubt that sign's still there.


----------



## PLH

Looks like late USSR.


----------



## Timon91

What a clear sign. It's a shame that we don't have those in the Netherlands


----------



## x-type

PLH said:


> Looks like late USSR.


definitely it is. notice Ленинград


----------



## RipleyLV

And notice Гоpький (Nizhny Novgorod).


----------



## PLH

Sorry, ja niet gawarit pa ruski


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Good old Gorki


----------



## Verso

PLH said:


> Looks like late USSR.


The photo was shot in 1992, but the sign's from USSR times, of course.


----------



## hkskyline

*Russia axes spending as costs of crisis surge *
16 March 2009

MOSCOW, (Reuters) - Russia is abandoning most of its construction plans for this year and cutting out expenses as basic as road maintenance to save money to combat the financial crisis, government officials said Monday.

Prime Minister Vladimir Putin said the cuts would allow $43 billion to be spent on social and anti-crisis measures in 2009 alone, RIA news agency reported, while the finance ministry released a list of cutbacks for this year's regional budgets.

The list called for spending on road repairs, building maintenance and other basics to be slashed 50-100 percent in 21 regions, including Moscow and several oil-producing areas such as Tyumen.

Workers paid out of the budgets of eight regions face wage cuts of 10 percent to 30 percent, the document posted on the ministry's website said, while all new budget-funded construction and vehicle purchases are banned this year in 14 regions, including Moscow.

"The planned revisions (to the 2009 federal budget) will allow us to allocate nearly 1.5 trillion roubles ($43.07 billion) to implement anti-crisis measures and, at the same time, to fulfill all the social commitments to our citizens," RIA reported Putin as saying.

Analysts have warned, however, that failing to renew Russia's dilapidated infrastructure could prevent its economy from recovering even after growth in the rest of the world begins to regain momentum.

"Eventually the crisis will end and the rail network for example will have to cope with a rapid surge in demand," Deputy Transport Minister Andrei Nedosekov told an industry conference on Monday. "This question has not been resolved."

TRANSPORT SPENDING STALLED

Badly needed repairs to Russia's transport systems are meanwhile being shelved indefinitely, transport officials said at an industry conference.

"The economic situation that has unfolded has forced us to correct many of our development plans," Nedosekov said.

Russia's rail network is more than 50 percent depreciated and most of its fleet of trains and wagons have already passed their theoretical maximum age, according to a recent report by investment bank Renaissance Capital.

Before the crisis, 2.5 trillion roubles ($71.78 billion) per year was slated for transport infrastructure development over the next 20 years, Nedosekov said.

"Now we are spending 10 times less than that," he said.

Rail freight shipments fell 26 percent to 27 percent in the first half of March compared with the same period of 2008 and will fall by a fifth for the year, Nedosekov said.

This trend is cutting deeply into the revenues of transport companies such as state monopoly Russian Railways, which was supposed to fund much of its own development.

The government does not have enough money to compensate for the contraction because its spending on anti-crisis measures is already pushing it toward a budget deficit of around 8 percent.

Private investors, who who were expected to pay for about half of Russia's infrastructural renewal over the next decade, have fled the sector, leaving only two public-private partnerships in effect out of dozens that had been planned.

This includes the construction of a 43-kilometre stretch of highway between Moscow and St. Petersburg, the two biggest cities, which have no high-speed road between them.

"But that doesn't come to much. There are not 43 kilometres there, but 700. What about the rest of it?" said Sergei Shishkaryov, head of the transport committee of the lower house of parliament, the State Duma.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*M7 Moskva - Vladimir*

These pics come from Autobahnen.ch



Russischer Spion said:


> Hallo Genossen!
> Gestern bin ich nach Wladimir (ca. 200 km von Moskau) und zurück gefahren. Hier sind die Bildchen davon .
> 
> Wie immer, begann meine Reise auf MKAD. Das Wetter war auch diesmal ein Mist. Einfahrt auf die MKAD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Es ist erst 6:20 Uhr Morgens aber schon ziemlich viel los:





Russischer Spion said:


> Mindestens 150 km Moskau hinaus war die Strasse ziemlich voll und es machte wirklich keinen Spass zu fotografieren. Deswegen habe ich fast bis Wladimir gewartet bis die Lage sich verbesserte:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Es gab auch Abschnitte mit riesigen Spurrillen von zahlreichen LKW's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Für meine 18-Zoll Räder war es wirklich spannend :| .





Russischer Spion said:


> Zum Glück aber war die Strasse meistens in Ordnung:





Russischer Spion said:


> Zahlreiche Minihotels und Cafes entlang der Strasse:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das Wetter war immer schöner:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*M4 Moskva - Voronezh*

These pics are also from Autobahnen.ch



Russischer Spion said:


> Hallo Genossen!
> 
> Heute berichte ich über meine "Lustreise" nach Woronesch (520 km südlich von Moskau) die ich von vom 7. bis 8. Mai 2009 unternommen habe. Ganz früh bin ich los gefahren. Das Wetter war ganz mies, es hat stark geregnet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich hatte wirklich ein Riesenglück: Moskau hinaus war die Autobahn fast leer, was heute praktisch unmöglich scheint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ein Moment, wenn Autofahren wirklich Spass macht :band: . Trotz Wetter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Einbißchen schneller als die Polizei erlaubt  :roll: :





Russischer Spion said:


> Unglaublich: Leer :roll: !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nach 125 km war es schluss mit Autobahn. Im Gebiet Tula verwandelt sich die M-4 in eine Bundesschnellstrasse. Die Verkehrsschilder sind ab sofort blau und nicht mehr grün wie auf der Autobahn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Es regnet immer noch:





Russischer Spion said:


> Die Strecke wie ausgestorben:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Einsames Auto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Und nach 235 km war es schluss mit Lustig: Riesenbaustellen, statt Autobahn und Schnellstrasse nur noch die Landstrasse:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Geschwindigkeit hat sich automatisch "korrigiert" :banging: :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Je südlicher von Moskau desto besser war das Wetter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dann wieder ein Abschnitt von Schnellstrasse:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Und dann wieder die Landstrasse mit durchgezogener Linie :axed: :





Russischer Spion said:


> "Achtung! Vorne ist ein gefährliches Fahrbahnabschnitt!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 369 km von Moskau  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Und dann "ein Licht am Ende des Tunnels": Noch wenige km bis Woronesch:





Russischer Spion said:


> Am nächsten Tag war ich wieder unterwegs. Diesmal Richtung Moskau. Mit Vollgas bis der Tank leer ist  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danach musste man natürlich volltanken :!: :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Und wieder los!





Russischer Spion said:


> Aber der Spass dauerte nicht lange: Wieder eine Baustelle :banging: . Die ganze zweispurige Fahrbahn wurde gesperrt:





Russischer Spion said:


> Landstrasse mit unendlicher LKW-Kolonne:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links sind unsere "Freunde" die mit Videokamera die Durchgezogene Linie überwachen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bevor der Akku ganz leer war, konnte ich noch zwei Bilder machen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, das wars's. Hoffe, die Bilder haben euch gefallen.


----------



## Verso

Great find, Chris! I didn't know the Moscow-Vladimir road was 4-laned, and I thought it was worse; I guess they improved it. Really nice roads actually!


----------



## Warsawbynight

Verso said:


> ^^ Too bad there are so few pics of the motorway part, which is quite long. Nice to see one of the oldest Russian motorways (it's visible).


Yeah, but these aren't european motorways, they have no barriers between lanes and also the barriers on the outside are missing.


----------



## Mateusz

It's a motorway, end of. There is a proof of that it's a motorway. Polish A4 also had no barriers at some point.


----------



## Warsawbynight

Mateusz said:


> It's a motorway, end of. There is a proof of that it's a motorway. Polish A4 also had no barriers at some point.


Which proof? I see on the photos that it's not a motorway.

There is no even 1 km of A4 polish motorway without barriers between lanes. Anyway it's off topic so please stop.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Russia has several motorways that are at least 2x2 and divided. On top of that, Russia also has a quite extensive network of 4 lane, undivided highways, such as the M1 from Smolensk to Moskva. Those 4-lane, undivided highways are not considered motorways in Russia, as far as I know.


----------



## Verso

ChrisZwolle said:


> Those 4-lane, undivided highways are not considered motorways in Russia, as far as I know.


He's talking about divided motorways, but he's complaining about lack of guardrails between carriageways and around them. Then he declares it OT and wants us to stop talking about something he started.


----------



## Mateusz

Warsawbynight said:


> Which proof? I see on the photos that it's not a motorway.
> 
> There is no even 1 km of A4 polish motorway without barriers between lanes. Anyway it's off topic so please stop.


M2 is a motorway, notice green signs. There is not much of these roads in Russia but they are going to build some


----------



## Rebasepoiss

Warsawbynight said:


> Which proof? I see on the photos that it's not a motorway.
> 
> There is no even 1 km of A4 polish motorway without barriers between lanes. Anyway it's off topic so please stop.


Even Finland has some motorways where there is no central barrier(where the median is wide enough)


----------



## Warsawbynight

Mateusz said:


> M2 is a motorway, notice green signs. There is not much of these roads in Russia but they are going to build some


I don't mean the signs. You can even have a crappy road and sign it as a motorway, like they do in Lithuania for example. I mean what is the real state of these roads and thet aren't proper motorways.

If they will build, they will build, but now the situation is like we see on the pictures.


----------



## Warsawbynight

Rebasepoiss said:


> Even Finland has some motorways where there is no central barrier(where the median is wide enough)


So it's not a motorway. Motorway has some very strict descriptions:

See:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motorway


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Thousands of kilometers of "motorway" in the world do not have a central barrier. Many just have a grass median, no big deal... Many motorways also lack shoulders, like in Poland, Germany, Switzerland, Italy and Spain.


----------



## Mateusz

If there is wide median you can get away with that, in West it also occures sometimes, for example motorway in Belgium towards Dunqerque


----------



## Warsawbynight

Guys, but modern motorways MUST have such standards, no doubt about that. If the road has been built 30 yeras ago, I undertsand but now??

I don't think we could observe anything like that in Central and Western Europe:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avA7MOQpcOs


----------



## Verso

Warsawbynight said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motorway


Where does it say anything about your requirements? I agree motorways should be fenced though, regardless if there's no wildlife around.


----------



## Verso

Warsawbynight said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avA7MOQpcOs


This is the first time I see Moscow written in English on a sign.


----------



## Warsawbynight

Verso said:


> Where does it say anything about your requirements? I agree motorways should be fenced though, regardless if there's no wildlife around.


The lanes must be divided with crashbarriers and that is what is almost always missing on Russian "motorways"


----------



## Mateusz

Well, decent or nor it's still a motorway and it's good. At least you can see that there motorways because before I thought that only MKAD is the only decent road in Russia


----------



## Majestic

Warsawbynight said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avA7MOQpcOs


Are they mental or what? How could anyone in their sane mind come up with a marking like that?


----------



## Warsawbynight

Mateusz said:


> Well, decent or nor it's still a motorway and it's good. At least you can see that there motorways because before I thought that only MKAD is the only decent road in Russia


Well, MKAD is the best in Russia, no doubt about that, but honestly I did not see any other road in Russia even close to that standard (I mean offcourse something longer than 20 km)


----------



## Red-Lion

tomato potato etc... 

Every country can define it's own standard of motorways. Russia does not have the best motorways, but at least they have a lot of new, and good, motorways under construction/newly contructed. 

Russian definition of motorway is not the same as the european/american definition. 

So many roads would get classified russian motorway, but would not be classified as motorways in other countries. 

wikipedia


> The federal highways are classified in Russia into two categories: "motorways" (Russian: магистральная автомобильная дорога, автомагистраль, not the same as the English term motorway) and "other". The total length of the "motorways" is around 26.000 km (16.000 miles).


I think all roads starting with M and something are classified as motorways but many of these are clearly not motorways of the "standard" definition.


----------



## Warsawbynight

Red-Lion said:


> tomato potato etc...
> 
> Every country can define it's own standard of motorways. Russia does not have the best motorways, but at least they have a lot of new, and good, motorways under construction/newly contructed.
> 
> Russian definition of motorway is not the same as the european/american definition.
> 
> So many roads would get classified russian motorway, but would not be classified as motorways in other countries.
> 
> wikipedia
> 
> 
> I think all roads starting with M and something are classified as motorways but many of these are clearly not motorways of the "standard" definition.


Ok I understand that but there is no reason to call these roads "motorways" as our EU standard is different.


----------



## Mateusz

Red-Lion said:


> tomato potato etc...
> 
> Every country can define it's own standard of motorways. Russia does not have the best motorways, but at least they have a lot of new, and good, motorways under construction/newly contructed.
> 
> Russian definition of motorway is not the same as the european/american definition.
> 
> So many roads would get classified russian motorway, but would not be classified as motorways in other countries.
> 
> wikipedia
> 
> 
> I think all roads starting with M and something are classified as motorways but many of these are clearly not motorways of the "standard" definition.


M-roads are main national roads with importance for international traffic. In Russia, same like in Ukraine, motorways also take the M-prefix


----------



## ChrisZwolle

M-roads are Magistrales, which COULD be up to motorway standards, but are not necessarily motorways. At least that's how I interpreter the Russian road network.


----------



## RipleyLV

ChrisZwolle said:


> M-roads are Magistrales, which COULD be up to motorway standards, but are not necessarily motorways. At least that's how I interpreter the Russian road network.


No.

Some M-roads in Russia are not even close to motorway standards, not talking about their quality.


----------



## Mateusz

Yes.

Because not all M-roads are meant to be motorways


----------



## RipleyLV

^ Exactly.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Well, that's what I said, right?


----------



## Mateusz

Yes, Chris you said the right thing.


----------



## Verso

Majestic said:


> Are they mental or what? How could anyone in their sane mind come up with a marking like that?


I agree, it looks quite dangerous.


----------



## Warsawbynight

Don't forget that also such roads exist in Russia:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djKmnlvaNYc&feature=related

It is also M road, isn't it?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Yeah, but such roads are not even considered motorways in Russia. It's just a bad-quality Magistrale.


----------



## mgk920

Also, vast majority of rural interstates here in the USA do not have median barriers, rather using wide grassy spaces between the two sides.

Canada uses very similar standards on their rural motorways, too.

Mike


----------



## Mateusz

ChrisZwolle said:


> ^^ Yeah, but such roads are not even considered motorways in Russia. It's just a bad-quality Magistrale.



And toll motorway M10 will be built so I guess this is a reason why it isn't state of art road really


----------



## TheCat

Warsawbynight said:


> The lanes must be divided with crashbarriers and that is what is almost always missing on Russian "motorways"


I agree with you that Russian roads are quite bad in general, and that a large portion of their "motorway" network doesn't actually consist of proper motorways.

HOWEVER, this particular point (about the central crash barriers) is not really true. In many parts of the world, it is permitted to have a wide grass median between opposing lanes of traffic, as long as the median is wide enough (the actual minimum width can vary depending on the country in question).

A very large percentage of the US Interstate system and the various freeway networks in Canada (like Ontario's 400-series highways), have wide grass medians between opposing lanes of traffic. Europe also has such motorways.

In the Wikipedia link you gave, it is only stated that barriers are required specifically in the UK and now also in Ireland. The common criteria only include the requirement for it to be a "dual carriageway", whose means of separation may be a grass median.

However, regardless of this technicality, many roads in Russia classified as motorways are just divided expressways of varying quality and design standards. Correct me if I'm wrong, but from what I remember even the MKAD has some encroaching properties (i.e. entrances from businesses not via proper motorway entrances/exits), which would automatically downgrade the road to "expressway" status in many other countries.

Nonetheless, in many instances (depending on traffic volumes and other requirements) lower design standards may be sufficient. It is also better to have an extensive expressway network, as opposed to a very small motorway network complemented by an extensive poor and unsafe rural network (though I think the network in Russia is still largely in the latter category).


----------



## Warsawbynight

TheCat said:


> I agree with you that Russian roads are quite bad in general, and that a large portion of their "motorway" network doesn't actually consist of proper motorways.
> 
> HOWEVER, this particular point (about the central crash barriers) is not really true. In many parts of the world, it is permitted to have a wide grass median between opposing lanes of traffic, as long as the median is wide enough (the actual minimum width can vary depending on the country in question).
> 
> A very large percentage of the US Interstate system and the various freeway networks in Canada (like Ontario's 400-series highways), have wide grass medians between opposing lanes of traffic. Europe also has such motorways.


1. Crash barriers are required everywhere in Europe, not only in Ireland or UK. It is our european standard.

2. If these elements are missing, for our standards these can not be called motorways. All new (and 99% of old) motorways in Europe have this standard.


----------



## Warsawbynight

ChrisZwolle said:


> ^^ Yeah, but such roads are not even considered motorways in Russia. It's just a bad-quality Magistrale.


M means Magistrala, not Motorway anyway, so not every M-road must be called motorway even in Russia.


----------



## Attii

However, regardless of this technicality, many roads in Russia classified as motorways are just divided expressways of varying quality and design standards. Correct me if I'm wrong, but from what I remember even the MKAD has some encroaching properties (i.e. entrances from businesses not via proper motorway entrances/exits), which would automatically downgrade the road to "expressway" status in many other countries.
).[/QUOTE]



MKAD has never been either marked or ragarded as a motorway in Russia..
very possibly due to the reasons you`ve listed above
on the other hand the ringroad i St.Pete is viewed [and marked for that matter] as a motorway


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Didn't the MKAD achieve motorway status recently because they have cleared all the pedestrian crossings and uncontrolled interchanges?


----------



## Verso

ChrisZwolle said:


> Didn't the MKAD achieve motorway status recently because they have cleared all the pedestrian crossings and uncontrolled interchanges?


Motorroad (100 km/h). I think it happened quite long time ago.


----------



## Attii

ChrisZwolle said:


> Didn't the MKAD achieve motorway status recently because they have cleared all the pedestrian crossings and uncontrolled interchanges?



above-ground crossings from what I remember from a few years ago are/were still there..but it is not them that collide with the motorwaystatus [definitions]; but rather absence of acceleration lanes in some places etc..
When it comes to the practical mission of MKAD itself..in my opinion it doesn`t really need any bloody motorway status.. be it of European or whatever criteria..
its primary purpose is to redistribute the enormous traffic in the Russian capital - which it fulfills fairly well...


----------



## Mateusz

Verso said:


> Motorroad (100 km/h). I think it happened quite long time ago.


2001 to be precise


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Wikipedia:



> In 1995-1997 the road was widened from the initial four to ten lanes, while all intersections became grade-separated, bridges were built to accommodate pedestrians, traffic lights were removed, and a solid concrete barrier was installed in the median. In 2001 all slow-moving vehicles were banned from entering the MKAD and the renovated road received a freeway designation from the mayor's office.


----------



## Verso

MKAD is a motorroad:


Konoval said:


> МКАД
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ЦУП, первая космическая!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ MKAD road is close to Moscow?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It encircles Moscow. Some parts of the city are outside of the MKAD.


----------



## Vadimka

Warsawbynight said:


> Well, MKAD is the best in Russia, no doubt about that, but honestly I did not see any other road in Russia even close to that standard (I mean offcourse something longer than 20 km)



I don't realy think so. Saint-Petersburg Ring (SpbKAD) much better, it is highway standart (autobahn green sign, 110km\h).
And second big problem - too much interchanges at MKAD - sometimes closer, than 500m.


----------



## RipleyLV

Part of M9 Volokolamsk-Moscow is a 3+3 motorway with emergency lanes more than 100km long. All crossings are 2 level, signs are green only lacks barrier in the middle.


----------



## coth

Warsawbynight said:


> Don't forget that also such roads exist in Russia:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djKmnlvaNYc&feature=related
> 
> It is also M road, isn't it?


Stick to Poland thread please. You have a full load of shitty rural roads.



ChrisZwolle said:


> ^^ Yeah, but such roads are not even considered motorways in Russia. It's just a bad-quality Magistrale.


It's not bad quality. Surface is made of good quality. It's just very old and cannot be widened. So there is another one under construction. 



mgk920 said:


> Also, vast majority of rural interstates here in the USA do not have median barriers, rather using wide grassy spaces between the two sides.
> 
> Canada uses very similar standards on their rural motorways, too.


indeed it is. somewhere a thousand kilometers far away of big city when you have 5 cars per minute on the same place you hardly need more than 2 lanes. and it doesn't mean it's not motorway.



Warsawbynight said:


> 1. Crash barriers are required everywhere in Europe, not only in Ireland or UK. It is our european standard.
> 
> 2. If these elements are missing, for our standards these can not be called motorways. All new (and 99% of old) motorways in Europe have this standard.


Here we have GOST standards. And as was said above - rural motorways is not the same as urban motorway.



ChrisZwolle said:


> Didn't the MKAD achieve motorway status recently because they have cleared all the pedestrian crossings and uncontrolled interchanges?


No. It's located within city limits, so officially it's a street as all roads within city limits in Russia are streets. But defacto it's motorway, same as 3TK and 4TK. Btw, next 4TK section will be opened next month.


----------



## Warsawbynight

You musn't be unpolite just cause I showed you the truth.. 

There are no different standards for urban motorway and suburban. Motorway is motorway. You can't call a motorway in Europe a road which doesn't have EU motorway standards.


----------



## ZimasterX

MKAD during Soviet times
Originally opened in 1961, had 2x2 lanes, remained virtually unchanged until 1994. 
Reconstructed from 1994-1997, to include concrete dividing grade and widened to 4x4 lanes.


----------



## coth

Warsawbynight said:


> You musn't be unpolite just cause I showed you the truth..
> 
> There are no different standards for urban motorway and suburban. Motorway is motorway. You can't call a motorway in Europe a road which doesn't have EU motorway standards.


Stick the truth only to your country. Russians better know truth about their country.


As I said we have GOST standards.


----------



## Random_Guy

The truth has been revealed. :lol:

I love the pictures of the MKAD, they look pretty scary and kind of monumentally because of the huge industrial buildings and chimneys in the back, however the road itself seems to be a good quality one. I guess it's usually very busy, as it encircles Moscow?
And also, I don't know if anyone has already asked about it, but are any tolled roads in Russia? 

Btw, are American trucks common there? :crazy:


----------



## Warsawbynight

coth said:


> Stick the truth only to your country. Russians better know truth about their country.
> 
> 
> As I said we have GOST standards.


This is forum about russian motorways so I will speak about them. This film is true so stay calm. We are speaking about russian roads here and you will not limit me or anyone to talk about it and show EVERY aspect.

What is GOST standard?


----------



## coth

@Random_Guy
It was said many times already - there are no buildings and chimneys.

@Warsawbynight
Better speak about Polish motorways in the specific threads. Because you 20 years old selective photos and video nothing else, but complete trolling.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GOST


----------



## golov

@Warsawbynight

GOST is a specification of a technical standard in the CIS. For example there is a GOST to specify what is defined as a motorway in CIS. There is surely some overlap with European motorway standards, but not entirely (apparently)

If GOST was to add a new specification that was to say that all motorways have to have automatic vehicle recovery robots at every 1000 meters, that would not mean that all European motorways will all of a sudden stop being motorways because they are not compliant with the GOST standard. The same applies in the other direction too.

I hope this is clear


----------



## Warsawbynight

coth said:


> @Warsawbynight
> Better speak about Polish motorways in the specific threads. Because you 20 years old selective photos and video nothing else, but complete trolling


Man, when I want to speak about polish motorways, I am going to polish thread, now I am in russian thread and I am speaking about russian motorways. Do you have any problem with that? I hope not...

Are these film from 20 years ago?? I don't think so..if yes, please show the same place now, hm?

Thanks for your link about GOST. We are learning through our whole life


----------



## Capricorn8

Warsawbynight said:


> Man, when I want to speak about polish motorways, I am going to polish thread, now I am in russian thread and I am speaking about russian motorways. Do you have any problem with that? I hope not...
> 
> Are these film from 20 years ago?? I don't think so..if yes, please show the same place now, hm?
> 
> Thanks for your link about GOST. We are learning through our whole life


Its fresh footage I even saw worst parts last year, when I traveled this road to SPB. Russian roads are crap and killing 30k people a year. But latest government statements bring some optimism. Very soon some high qaulity paid roads will be built involving some well-known european operators.
Thanks for your interest. :cheers:



> Btw, are American trucks common there?


Yes, they are very popular among transport companies.


----------



## Mateusz

Yeah, there will be constructed M10 motorway, tolled one


----------



## Shmack

Capricorn8 said:


> Its fresh footage I even saw worst parts last year, when I traveled this road to SPB. Russian roads are crap and killing 30k people a year. But latest government statements bring some optimism. Very soon some high qaulity paid roads will be built involving some well-known european operators.
> Thanks for your interest. :cheers:


That's interesting. Once i travelled along this road up to Tver, and it was quite all right. Apparently there's a sign somewhere on the highway saying 'From this point you don't really have to fix this road'.


----------



## Capricorn8

Shmack said:


> That's interesting. Once i travelled along this road up to Tver, and it was quite all right. Apparently there's a sign somewhere on the highway saying 'From this point you don't really have to fix this road'.


Yes you are very right. The road is fine until u reach Tver, after Tver and in Novgorod region its like in Chris Rea track: "You have strayed upon the motorway to hell", where heavy loaded trucks race each other on 120 kmph and hotheads on passenger vehicles are trying to avoid holes in the ground at 150 kmph.
Better take the friggin train and enjoy beer and crisps!


----------



## Shmack

Capricorn8 said:


> Yes you are very right. The road is fine until u reach Tver, after Tver and in Novgorod region its like in Chris Rea track: "You have strayed upon the motorway to hell", where heavy loaded trucks race each other on 120 kmph and hotheads on passenger vehicles are trying to avoid holes in the ground at 150 kmph.
> Better take the friggin train and enjoy beer and crisps!


Yup, I agree. Train is way more comfortable in this case since it goes by night. 
Still that's odd. I know there are some really nice roads between some small towns thousands miles away from Moscow, but at the same time nation's most important road is half shitty...


----------



## Qwert

Slovakia signed PPP contract (built and operate) with Vinci as well. They will built 51,6 km long expressway for € 1.8 billion. That's about € 35,000,000 per km.


----------



## golov

Qwert said:


> Slovakia signed PPP contract (built and operate) with Vinci as well. They will built 51,6 km long expressway for € 1.8 billion. That's about € 35,000 per km.


Should be million €

Do you know of other recent projects and their cost?


----------



## Qwert

golov said:


> Should be million €
> 
> Do you know of other recent projects and their cost?


Sorry, somehow I forgot to write another ",000."

Well, I don't know much about recent PPP projects. I think M6 in Hungary is PPP project, there are some also on the UK, but I don't know many details. Czechs are going to built their D3 as PPP and there will be several PPP projects in Slovakia. Maybe forumers from those countries could tell us more details.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

golov said:


> Should be million €
> 
> Do you know of other recent projects and their cost?


20 million per kilometer sounds pretty good for rural Dutch motorway construction. Could be much more expensive in the Delta metropolis though.


----------



## panda80

golov said:


> Should be million €
> 
> Do you know of other recent projects and their cost?


in romania vinci will build a very mountainous section of A3 motorway with 1.5billion.the section is 53km long out of which more than 20 are tunnels.the contract is signed for 30years and the toll will be 2.5 euros.


----------



## Qwert

panda80 said:


> in romania vinci will build a very mountainous section of A3 motorway with 1.5billion.the section is 53km long out of which more than 20 are tunnels.the contract is signed for 30years and the toll will be 2.5 euros.


That (I guess €) 1.5 billion includes also expenses on maintenance of the road during 30 contract period?


----------



## ruslan33

golov said:


> Yeah, but this section of the motorway will be one of the busiest. The cost includes building the 8-10 lane motorway with all the infrastructure like toll booths as well as several moster junctions with MKAD, M10 and SVO airport (as well as some other junctions). On top of that it needs a bridge over Moscow canal
> 
> I am genuinely not sure if it sounds too high!?


So it's going to be the first state of the art highway build by on of the best construction companies in the world ? :cheers:


----------



## panda80

Qwert said:


> That (I guess €) 1.5 billion includes also expenses on maintenance of the road during 30 contract period?


Yes, you are right.


----------



## Warsawbynight

Capricorn8 said:


> Its fresh footage I even saw worst parts last year, when I traveled this road to SPB. Russian roads are crap and killing 30k people a year. But latest government statements bring some optimism. Very soon some high qaulity paid roads will be built involving some well-known european operators.
> Thanks for your interest. :cheers:


Thanks very much fo your kind answer  Yeah, I know, but be carefull with private investments in infrastructure. We, in Poland had some problems regarding our roads with that. I would even say that the best way to build motorways is to do it with state founds as much as possible and Russia has a lot of founds, isn't it?


----------



## Mateusz

So Don Motorway will be going from Moscow to Krasnograd ?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*M9 Moscow - Latvia*
From the Autobahnen.ch forums: 



Russischer Spion said:


> Hallo Genossen!
> 
> Am 25 Juli habe ich eine Reise Richtung Lettland unternommen. Darüber möchte ich heute erzählen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Autobahn ist nicht schlecht, doch im Gegensatz zur M-4 macht es hier keinen Spass schneller als 140 km/h zu fahren wegen zu vielen Kurven und Steigungen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das Wetter war sehr wechselhaft aber warm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Wolokolamsk war die Autobahn zu Ende:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Es begann die Landstrasse:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Und eine Shell-Tankstelle die in Moskau kaum zu finden sind:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im Gebiet Twer war die Strasse eine Katastrophe :shock: :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Es wird zwar viel gebaut, doch wenn man hier in der Nacht fährt... :alright:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renovierte Abschnitte sehen besser aus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dann kam Gebiet Pskow und die Strasse wurde sofort besser:


----------



## RipleyLV

>


The entire road is like this in Tver oblast.


----------



## cmferreira

Hello,

I have the idea, for next year, during the vacations, of getting in a Fiat Adria Motorhome from Finland to Saint Petersburg, and then to Moscow.

I have travelled several times around the Spain, France, Germany and Austria without any problem, but using always some caution.

Can anyone give me an idea how it is to travel across the M10, if it is minimal safe to travel, and if there are any camping services along its way, or any safe places where I can stay during the night?

I have a friend of mine that, when he was travelling across Ukraine, (he intended to reach Moscow) the police asked to stop, several times, in order to rip him of some money, and so he had to turn back. 

An extra info about services (rest areas, mechanic assistance) in the M10 would be extremely useful too.

Thanks for sharing your experience / knowledge of the M10.

Best regards,
Carlos


----------



## Mateusz

Well some parts of M10 are quite bad, it has its reasons, new motorway is planned to be constructed, it's in design stage


----------



## Warsawbynight

cmferreira said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have the idea, for next year, during the vacations, of getting in a Fiat Adria Motorhome from Finland to Saint Petersburg, and then to Moscow.
> 
> I have travelled several times around the Spain, France, Germany and Austria without any problem, but using always some caution.
> 
> Can anyone give me an idea how it is to travel across the M10, if it is minimal safe to travel, and if there are any camping services along its way, or any safe places where I can stay during the night?
> 
> I have a friend of mine that, when he was travelling across Ukraine, (he intended to reach Moscow) the police asked to stop, several times, in order to rip him of some money, and so he had to turn back.
> 
> An extra info about services (rest areas, mechanic assistance) in the M10 would be extremely useful too.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experience / knowledge of the M10.
> 
> Best regards,
> Carlos


About the bribes, you should be prepared for that also with russian cops..


----------



## coth

Warsawbynight, I told you to stay away from Russia-related threads with your provoking crap.


----------



## Warsawbynight

coth said:


> Warsawbynight, I told you to stay away from Russia-related threads with your provoking crap.


Sorry, ist your personal forum? Can't we speak about all aspects of russian higways here or you want to be a censor here?

If I'm wrong, please correct me. But my experience is that it's a very big problem in Russia, especially on the roads. A guy made a question, I have answered him. What is wrong? Can we speak out only positive aspects of russian highways?


----------



## Mateusz

Russian roads seem to be quite better than those in Ukraine, at least in Russia there are motorways


----------



## Ban.BL

http://www.tema.ru/travel/ee-7/_MG_0049.jpg

http://www.tema.ru/travel/ee-7/_MG_0060.jpg

http://www.tema.ru/travel/ee-7/_MG_0055.jpg

http://www.tema.ru/travel/ee-7/_MG_0048.jpg

http://www.tema.ru/travel/ee-6/_MG_0040.jpg


----------



## Mateusz

What road is it ?


----------



## golov

More progress updates from Vladik, this time its the bridge to somewhere 




















Not as much work done on this one, but the construction is very active


----------



## golov

Ban.BL said:


> I think it is interesting fr people to see this remote roads, all other roads are less interesting coz they are similar in all Europe. That is the main reason why people photograph this and publish it.


There is a remote road thread somewhere

Anyways, it would be always helpful to put a message saying "this is remote road x"


----------



## Mateusz

What bridge is it now ? 

Oh and how it is planned to solute 'High Speed Connection' aka Western bypass of Petersburg ? It seems very difficult task asctually


----------



## golov

Mateusz said:


> What bridge is it now ?


Its the bridge accross the Golden Horn bay. I have circled it in blue on the map











> Oh and how it is planned to solute 'High Speed Connection' aka Western bypass of Petersburg ? It seems very difficult task asctually


The *southern section* will link the ring road to the port and is by itself a very useful motorway. It should be completed in 2010.

The completion of the whole project will probaly be delayed due to the crisis. Two companies have recently won the tender to build small parts of the *central section*
http://asninfo.ru/asn/57/23828


----------



## Mateusz

This is rather expensive project and I am looking forward to see how it will look in reality


----------



## golov

Mateusz said:


> This is rather expensive project and I am looking forward to see how it will look in reality


It is quite expensive, but much needed. The center of St Petersburg is full of traffic which would gladly use this motorway. Also, when the draw bridges are raised at night - this effectively cuts off Vasilievsky island, the largest island, from the rest of the city. The WHSD would be functional 24 hours/day and would be really useful for the island residents


----------



## cmferreira

Thanks for sharing your experience regarding Russian roads, as you must surely understand I do intend to travel by road to Russia, and it is just a question of time till I take this project ahead.

I also don't understand why the only photos that I ever got in my e-mail from Russian roads were the ones to Lena, the only thing that provokes is fear of travelling, with afraid to get in conditions like that.

Many friends of mine (that received the same photos consider me mad for having this project – Finland to Moscow by the M10. 

I will try to pass some photos of the other Russian roads, in a way to change that (wrong) perception. 

I had to find this thread in order to discover that the road to Lena, in those conditions is close to traffic, but somehow there people that insist to use it and end like that. 

Some parts of the M10 can’t be so well maintained, from what you have told me, there is a new road planned (We have the same problem, here in some roads in Portugal) others parts of the M10 can be better, but travelling to Russia by road must be unique, since (from the photos that I have seen) It seems to have lovely places to visit, many of them still untouched by human presence.

Please keep sharing your value experiences in Russia roads, in a friendly climate.

We all live in this small planet called Earth, that it could be fantastic to everyone if we understand better each other.

Greetings to everyone,
Carlos


----------



## Aokromes

Hum, looking at this photo it looks the Piter flood control damm is almost finished no?


----------



## golov

Aokromes said:


> Hum, looking at this photo it looks the Piter flood control damm is almost finished no?


Wow, it looks like it is indeed finished! :cheers:


----------



## Aokromes

Can you give a look to http://spb-projects.ru/forum/viewforum.php?f=12 to see if they say something interesthing?


----------



## Verso

Aokromes said:


> Hum, looking at this photo it looks the Piter flood control damm is almost finished no?


I always thought this was a road U/C! :doh:


----------



## golov

Verso said:


> I always thought this was a road U/C! :doh:


Its both


----------



## Aokromes

Verso said:


> I always thought this was a road U/C! :doh:


C2 gate, 2600 metric tons:









I got this photos from that forum 1 year ago:


----------



## Ban.BL

golov said:


> There is a remote road thread somewhere
> 
> Anyways, it would be always helpful to put a message saying "this is remote road x"


Well those roads are also part of Russian road network if i am not mistaken, not only MKAD is part of it. 
And i would put the message that is xxx but i don't have for that information.


----------



## Fobos2030

Hello everyone!

Here some photographs of the road М29 «Caucasus» that I have made in august 2009.



> The Russian route M29, also known as the Caucasus Highway, is a trunk road that extends from Krasnodar to Chechnya and Dagestan, terminating at Russia's border with Azerbaijan. Its length is 1118 km.
> Major towns along the road include Kropotkin, Nevinnomyssk, Mineralnye Vody, Pyatigorsk, Nalchik, Beslan, Grozny, Gudermes, Khasavyurt, Makhachkala, and Derbent. After crossing the Greater Caucasus, the route continues to Baku.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M29_highway_(Russia)





I have passed on it about 600 kilometres from the city of Kropotkin and before turn on the city of Vladikavkaz (from one blue point to another).

So, here we go:

Except about 40 kilometre 1Х2 road, after the city of Armavir:



The road from Kropotkina to Pyatigorsk (300 km) has two strips in both sides:































On a background, the mount "Elbrus", the highest mount in Europe (5642 metres)

Here one more photo: 


After the Pyatigorsk 2х2 road comes to an end and begins 1х1 with small pieces of 2х2: 



















And unfortunately only the pair of outcomes which I could find in Google Earth: 





That is all.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Very nice report!

Southern Russia looks like the American midwest... steppes and a whole lot of nothing.


----------



## Verso

Thanks for the pics! Good road; I love Elbrus. :master: Why are some trees painted white?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Reflective paint. You'll see that in Portugal too.


----------



## Buddy Holly

ChrisZwolle said:


> Very nice report!
> 
> Southern Russia looks like the American midwest... steppes and a whole lot of nothing.


The Midwest is the breadbasket of the nation and the region that hosts one of the top three cities in the nation, as well as the largest airport in the nations so I wouldn't call it a whole lot of nothing.


----------



## RipleyLV

Awesome pics!


----------



## vatse

Just found this picture from one blog.
Border of Europe and Asia in Kizilskoje in Chelyabinsk Oblast.


----------



## Le Clerk

golov said:


> Some photos:


The bridge is very cool but no train line?


----------



## Aokromes

The bridge have 2 floors, maybe the 2nd is for trains, i don't know:



From: http://da-krasnov.livejournal.com/260352.html


----------



## Gabiturat

Aokromes said:


> The bridge have 2 floors, maybe the 2nd is for trains, i don't know:


The lower floor will be used for tram line as i know.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ Makes sense. 

But now looks like is opened for car traffic?


----------



## Gabiturat

Le Clerk said:


> But now looks like is opened for car traffic?


On this photo bridge is still under construction. I think somebody parked his car near workplace


----------



## Le Clerk

OK. Cool. Good old Lada there.


----------



## ruslan33

*$945m eyed for Moscow – St. Pete highway’s toll section*



> memo of intent has been inked regarding international investment in the toll 15th-58th km section of the prospective high-speed Moscow – St. Petersburg highway, Russia’s Vnesheconombank (VEB) announces.
> 
> The memo calls for an up to $330m VEB loan to North-West Concession Company carrying out the construction project.
> 
> In parallel, the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development (EBRD) and the European Investment Bank (EIB) are reportedly considering lending to the concessionaire an aggregate of $615m in a ruble equivalent.
> 
> Construction of the high-speed Moscow – St. Petersburg highway is expected to start next year and will reportedly last 36 months. According to VEB, the 43.1km toll section is to be commissioned in 2014. The total cost of the project is a reported $2bn, of which the RF government is expected to allocate $765m, with the rest raised by the concessionaire.


http://www.marchmontcapital.com/story.php?story_id=10674&story=$945m-eyed-for-Moscow-–-St.-Pete-highway’s-toll-section-


----------



## Verso

I'd have a question. Given that the M58 Amur Highway is gonna be paved next year, is there a plan to pave the M53 Baikal Highway between Krasnoyarsk and Irkutsk (part of the Trans-Siberian Highway)? I can't believe it still isn't paved after so many decades. If they can pave the Amur Highway, they should pave this one too, cause it looks like crap:


----------



## golov

^^ There is no traffic, it seems remote and probably would be enough to flatten it with a bulldozer more often


----------



## Verso

^^ Come on, the Amur Highway is even more remote, and don't forget it's part of the Trans-Siberian Highway. So there's really no plan to finally pave it?


----------



## golov

Verso said:


> ^^ Come on, the Amur Highway is even more remote, and don't forget it's part of the Trans-Siberian Highway. So there's really no plan to finally pave it?


I don't even know which road it is. There are plenty of remote access dirt roads like this. They just need to be flattened more often.

The Amur highway is an important transport artery and strategic road connecting the Far East, the road above could be some local road to reach a remote village or something. Would be nice to pave it, but who will provide the cash?


----------



## evian

acbd624f0078ac1854db66f87615a46b


----------



## Verso

golov said:


> I don't even know which road it is. There are plenty of remote access dirt roads like this. They just need to be flattened more often.
> 
> The Amur highway is an important transport artery and strategic road connecting the Far East, the road above could be some local road to reach a remote village or something. Would be nice to pave it, but who will provide the cash?


Well, I was surprised too, but it's really the M53 federal Baikal Highway, which is part of the Trans-Siberian Highway between Moscow and Vladivostok. Here's a Wikipedia article, with a photo of an unpaved part of it (Krasnoyarsk - Irkutsk).


----------



## golov

Verso said:


> Well, I was surprised too, but it's really the M53 federal Baikal Highway, which is part of the Trans-Siberian Highway between Moscow and Vladivostok. Here's a Wikipedia article, with a photo of an unpaved part of it (Krasnoyarsk - Irkutsk).


Fair enough, for some reason I missed out that it was the M53

I know there are some bad sections betwen Krasnoyarsk and Irkutsk. At the end of the day, it all comes down to money (or lack of it)


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Isn't the major point that noone really uses the Trans Siberian Highway, or am I talking rubbish?


----------



## coth

M53 is paved as far as i know. And there are some abandoned unpaved roads going alongside of some sections.


----------



## Gabiturat

coth said:


> M53 is paved as far as i know. And there are some abandoned unpaved roads going alongside of some sections.


Some sections of M53 are unpaved. And some paved sections are worse than unpaved.


----------



## vatse

One Estonian took this road one or two month ago. He told that worst part of road is east from Kansk to Tulun but it continues partly as a dirt road until you arrive to Irkutsk Oblast. You can find some pictures and short video from his blog http://jaanuspiirsalu.blogspot.com/2009/11/10-000-km-labi-venemaa-viii-osa.html#links
Locals told that the road is quite good on summer and winter but during autumn and springs rains they have to close it for trucks for even one or two weeks until the road could get dry again. He passed it before heavy rains could start.


----------



## Gabiturat

Verso said:


> I is there a plan to pave the M53 Baikal Highway between Krasnoyarsk and Irkutsk


 Yes there is such plan. And, as i know, at some small sections reconstruction is in progress now.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A picture I found in Google Earth.

It shows the nice ring structure around Moskva.


----------



## daneo2

I've seen that pic before (i think its somewhere in my computer) 
its really an awesome satellite, infrastructure seems very developed!


----------



## Aokromes

And that's not full city.


----------



## Alexriga

Looks like spider web.


----------



## mgk920

Reminds me of that one Star Wars movie.

:nuts:

Mike


----------



## Pansori

I have a question about Roads in Russia because I was unable to find any reliable info anywhere so far (including this forum ). Sorry if this has been discussed.

What is the total length of expressway/motorway type roads in Russia? The CIA Factbook givers a figure of 30 000km which is clearly not correct and is probably due to the confusion between the Russian term of "магистральная автомобильная дорога, автомагистраль" which in English is usually translated as "motorway" but doesn't mean the same what it actually means in English i.e. in Russia it means the M roads which may be anything from a 10 laned and grade junction-free MKAD to a simple 1+1 road with level junctions in the remote rural areas.

Google maps seems to draw expressways in thicker yellow/orange lines but from my other experiences I know it's not very reliable either.

So does anyone have a clue about how many (and how long in km) roads there are in Russia that would typically be called a motorway/freeway/autobahn/expressway in US, Europe or Asia i.e. at least a 2+2 road without one level junctions (or very rare ones)?

I have read about plans to construct a toll expressway from Moscow to St. Petersburg. Are these plans still in place and are there any more plans to build new hi-speed expressway roads?


----------



## coth

motorway/freeway/autobahn/expressway is not necessarily to be at least a 2+2 road without one level junctions. 

it could be even 1 + 0,5 or 1 + 1. all depend on amount of traffic. there are a lot of such roads in poorly populated areas. not only in russia, but also in usa, canada and other big countries with large unpopulated areas.


----------



## Pansori

coth said:


> motorway/freeway/autobahn/expressway is not necessarily to be at least a 2+2 road without one level junctions.
> 
> it could be even 1 + 0,5 or 1 + 1. all depend on amount of traffic. there are a lot of such roads in poorly populated areas. not only in russia, but also in usa, canada and other big countries with large unpopulated areas.


Yes, definitions may be tricky. But I'm not interested in definitions here 

The essence of my question is about how many (even if it is a rough estimate) roads there are in Russia that look like, for example, this one (posted earlier in this thread):










...or this one









I.e. ones that have at least 2+2 lanes that are separated and usually have no level junctions... whatever it is called in Russia or elsewhere.


----------



## Mateusz

Pansori said:


> I have a question about Roads in Russia because I was unable to find any reliable info anywhere so far (including this forum ). Sorry if this has been discussed.
> 
> What is the total length of expressway/motorway type roads in Russia? The CIA Factbook givers a figure of 30 000km which is clearly not correct and is probably due to the confusion between the Russian term of "магистральная автомобильная дорога, автомагистраль" which in English is usually translated as "motorway" but doesn't mean the same what it actually means in English i.e. in Russia it means the M roads which may be anything from a 10 laned and grade junction-free MKAD to a simple 1+1 road with level junctions in the remote rural areas.
> 
> Google maps seems to draw expressways in thicker yellow/orange lines but from my other experiences I know it's not very reliable either.
> 
> So does anyone have a clue about how many (and how long in km) roads there are in Russia that would typically be called a motorway/freeway/autobahn/expressway in US, Europe or Asia i.e. at least a 2+2 road without one level junctions (or very rare ones)?
> 
> I have read about plans to construct a toll expressway from Moscow to St. Petersburg. Are these plans still in place and are there any more plans to build new hi-speed expressway roads?


Don't believe CIA Factbook, they probably count up all 'magistrala' roads as 'highways'. In European stadards in Russia there are some motorways going from Moscow, Petersburg ringroad is one for sure. MKAD is expressway.


----------



## Czas na Żywiec

Regarding the satellite photo. I love how the banks of the river are lit up and outlines the river as it flows through the city.


----------



## Alexriga

There are few motorways in RF, the question of expressways or 2+2 roads with 1 level junctions would be more interesting.


----------



## Aokromes

Piter flood control damm and Kad: 




Photos from october 2k9, source spb-projects.ru


----------



## evian

Volgograd


----------



## Pansori

^^
Excellent soundtrack. kay:


----------



## christos-greece

The above video its inside the city of Volgograd, or outside (limits of the city)?


----------



## evian

christos-greece said:


> The above video its inside the city of Volgograd, or outside (limits of the city)?


Initially the city limits, then outside the city


----------



## Over'Drive

M5 highway

































































M4 highway, between the cities of Rostov-na-Donu and Moscow


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Nice pictures 

Russia has quite a lot of 2x2 highways that are not necessarily grade-separated. It reminds me of the Belgian 2x2 roads.


----------



## Sicmaggot

Hey guys!
In my city (Kirov) there's a high vehicle tax and in a word our government earned around 2.000.000.000 rubles and only 65.000.000 are for building new roads, for repairing old roads, etc. Do u feel the difference?

And some videos, of course. Plz, enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GS0FeXEaB4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSMcN16_cvU

U can also search "Kirov's roads" or copy "Дороги в городе Кирове".


----------



## Over'Drive

M5 highway between cities of Ekaterinburg and Chelyabinsk

























City of Kasli


















Karabash, one of the dirtiest places on a planet.


----------



## ruslan33

^^^M5

Authorities in Chelyabinsk region expect to receive $58.4m from the federal budget on reconstruction of a part of M5 Urals federal highway in 2010, regional officials report.

Under plans, $51.5m is to be spent to restore an 8.8-kilometer road near Timiryazevsky village in Chebarkulsky district. Reconstruction is scheduled to be completed in 2011.

Another $1.95m is reportedly to be used to repair a bridge over the Sim river.

http://www.marchmontcapital.com/story.php?story_id=12496&story=RF-allocate-$58.4m-M5-highway-repairs


----------



## ruslan33

Sicmaggot said:


> Hey guys!
> In my city (Kirov) there's a high vehicle tax and in a word our government earned around 2.000.000.000 rubles and only 65.000.000 are for building new roads, for repairing old roads, etc. Do u feel the difference?
> 
> And some videos, of course. Plz, enjoy!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GS0FeXEaB4
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSMcN16_cvU
> 
> U can also search "Kirov's roads" or copy "Дороги в городе Кирове".


So goverment of Kirov oblast earned about 2 billion rubles from road taxes and put more then halve of that money in their own pockets ? :lol:


----------



## architect77

ChrisZwolle said:


> A picture I found in Google Earth.
> 
> It shows the nice ring structure around Moskva.


Wow, this is really cool. Does anyone know if there are night shots of all the world's big cities on Google Earth? If so, please show me how to find them. Thanks.


----------



## ruslan33

Construction will start in september/october 2010 with Vinci Sa chosen as contractor to take care of the project.


----------



## Mateusz

WOW 4 lanes each direction ! That's a very perspective planning where it will be I pressume someewhere near Moscow or St. Petersburg


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Will it be 2x4 lanes all the way? I can see why 2x4 lanes would make sense near Moskva and Sankt Peterburg, but in between? 

Anyhow, I hope the Russians can make it happen, they've been talking about such a motorway for quite a while now.


----------



## RipleyLV

^^ I guess not, since in the image upon is mentioned "number of lanes: 4, 6, 8, 10".


----------



## void0

I heard the price is over euro 40mln/km, too much imho, especially considering its length 700 km hno:


----------



## Norkey

Over'Drive said:


>


Interesting photos. What was the problem here? To make people drive slowly?


----------



## ruslan33

void0 said:


> I heard the price is over euro 40mln/km, too much imho, especially considering its length 700 km hno:


It's including 30 years of maintaince by Vinci


----------



## ruslan33

ChrisZwolle said:


> Will it be 2x4 lanes all the way? I can see why 2x4 lanes would make sense near Moskva and Sankt Peterburg, but in between?
> 
> Anyhow, I hope the Russians can make it happen, they've been talking about such a motorway for quite a while now.


No it will be 2x8 lanes near Moscow and St. Petersburg and 2x4 lanes in the countryside provinces :cheers:


----------



## coth

10 lanes somewhere till 32-36 kilometer.


----------



## Sarcasm

*I think it will initially be 2x2*



coth said:


> 10 lanes somewhere till 32-36 kilometer.


^^ I don't speak Russian, so I'm curious does the diagram above show how the road is supposed to look like initially or is it the future intended layout. 

On the same website I found this diagram:









It appears that initially the road is only going to be 2x2 and later will be expended as needed, with space reserved for future lane additions. Again, I don't speak Russian so I don't understand what is written in the descriptions.


----------



## void0

Sarcasm said:


> It appears that initially the road is only going to be 2x2 and later will be expended as needed, with space reserved for future lane additions. Again, I don't speak Russian so I don't understand what is written in the descriptions.


It is supposed to be 2x2 from 334 to 543 km only, the rest is wider when completed. The scheme you posted is just a first milestone with 2x2 for the whole distance


----------



## Sarcasm

*First milestone?*



void0 said:


> It is supposed to be 2x2 from 334 to 543 km only, the rest is wider when completed. The scheme you posted is just a first milestone with 2x2 for the whole distance


By "first milestone" you mean the first phase of the project? When does the widening happen i.e when certain traffic volume is reached, or some other factor impacts when work moves past the "first milestone"???


----------



## noah_pl

del


----------



## void0

Sarcasm said:


> By "first milestone" you mean the first phase of the project? When does the widening happen i.e when certain traffic volume is reached, or some other factor impacts when work moves past the "first milestone"???


Yes, "phase" sounds better  AFAIK, widening doesn't depend on traffic volume, just a desire to get it working as fast as possible and doing extension work in the same time.


----------



## RipleyLV

If anyone is interested, then there is a Russian version of Google street view. Only Moscow's and Petersburg's main roads/streets are covered, maybe later they will add other cities aswell. It's very easy to use, controls are the same as in Google version, just click on any place of the blue line to view the picture. Here's a preview of MKAD:








Link to Moscow: http://maps.yandex.ru/-/CFqZVoD

And Petersburg's KAD:








Link to Petersburg: http://maps.yandex.ru/-/CFqZB.r
Enjoy!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I've been watching some Yandex Streetview myself, I was surprised by the number of road signs only in Cyrillic. I thought most signs on major highways were in English as well.


----------



## lanolama

It is strange that foreigners are so afraid of Cyrillic letters.


----------



## Escher

With the help of the alphabet, I could note Riga is surprisingly indicated on MKAD!


----------



## wyqtor

lanolama said:


> It is strange that foreigners are so afraid of Cyrillic letters.


I'm not that afraid, but even after knowing it for 5-10 years, it's difficult to read the signs in just a few seconds. I feel the same about the Greek alphabet too. Fortunately Greece uses Latin alphabet transliterations extensively.


----------



## void0

Who cares about signs if almost everybody (especially those who are travelling abroad) have gps.


----------



## GrimFadango

Yeah, but nevertheless latin names are very usefull for foreingeners - if someone doesn't know cyrrilics, he/she can occiasionaly study it from road signs


----------



## AlexisMD

void0 said:


> Who cares about signs if almost everybody (especially those who are travelling abroad) have gps.


believe me, there are places in Russia and other ex-USSR countries that even GPS never heard of them


----------



## Escher

Until where in Siberia is it possible to be reached by paved road from Moscow (Novosibirsk, Irkutsk...)? Anyone has a map of paved network?


----------



## Fargo Wolf

lanolama said:


> It is strange that foreigners are so afraid of Cyrillic letters.


So what represents the letter "D"?

I can see why people find Russian Cyrillic a daunting thing to learn. Pronunciation is one thing. Figuring out how to spell stuff, is something else.


----------



## Czas na Żywiec

^^ D in Cyrillic is "Д".

And Cyrillic is really not that difficult. Some of the letters are identical to their Latin counterparts. As for the rest, it's just a matter of memory. It took me all of two days to memorize the letters and their sound and to this day I haven't forgotten it. And aside from some minor differences between languages, The Russian "Д" is the same "Д" as the Ukrainian one, the Serbian one, etc.


----------



## RipleyLV

Fargo Wolf said:


> So what represents the letter "D"?


Sky*d*ive.


----------



## ea1969

It is easy for Greeks too - quite some letters that are different from the Roman ones have the same meaning in these two scripts (Β, Γ, Δ, Λ, Π, Ρ, Φ, Χ)!


----------



## solaar

in serbia we have Ш (sh), but how do you pronounce Щ?
it looks like a combination of Ш and Ц


----------



## lanolama

solaar said:


> in serbia we have Ш (sh), but how do you pronounce Щ?
> it looks like a combination of Ш and Ц


From russian wiki: щ letter was eliminated from the Serbian alphabet by Vuk Karadzic reform (usually replaced by "ћ" or "шћ")

You can listen to the pronunciation of the щ letter here by clicking the play button.


----------



## MareCar

Fargo Wolf said:


> So what represents the letter "D"?
> 
> I can see why people find Russian Cyrillic a daunting thing to learn. Pronunciation is one thing. Figuring out how to spell stuff, is something else.


Actually a lot of letters already look exactly like Latin letters, and the ones that are in cyrillic transcript represent 1:1 the latin letter. The only different ones are the ones in the russian language that don't exist in the latin alphabet, but even they look similar enough to latin letters or are a modification of a latin letter so that, even if you only know the normal latin letters and how they look like in cyrillic, you can figure out what the other ones mean as it is often just two merged letters or a modification of an existing letter (like an I merged with an O, that's how I remember it and it makes sense regarding the pronounciation, I always read it like Io -> Yo, like the first half of "Iota", maybe that's wrong but misspronouncing it in my head doesn't embarass me nor deminish the meaning I get out of understanding the word, so it doesn't matter if I read it wrong, as long as I understand it ) or a reversed E or an E with something on top of it...pretty easy actually, I don't know the russian cyrillic alphabet, but I can still read it because everything makes sense.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

http://rt.com/Best_Videos/2010-05-21/russia-volgograd-bridge-dance.html

That new Volgograd bridge turns out to be the second Tacoma Narrows Bridge. It dances in the wind.


----------



## stevensp

Hehe nice video... It's nice to see the difficulty of bridges... and how dificult it is to control the nature ^^ But you have to admit it gives a nice flexible concrete image..


----------



## Penn's Woods

wyqtor said:


> I'm not that afraid, but even after knowing it for 5-10 years, it's difficult to read the signs in just a few seconds. I feel the same about the Greek alphabet too. Fortunately Greece uses Latin alphabet transliterations extensively.


I am very open to other languages, and taught myself the Cyrillic and Greek alphabets when I was about eight years old. Nearly 40 years ago. But I still can't read them quickly. (I don't actually know the languages.) But if you put a paragraph of Hungarian or Finnish in front of me, I can scan it and pick out cognates and so on. A text of Russian, on the occasions one comes my way, just doesn't work that way. So I could be in a Latin-alphabet country where I don't know the language and I'd have no trouble reading place names on highway signs. In a Cyrillic-alphabet country I'm sure reading place names would come much more slowly. Not sure why - perhaps with the Latin alphabet I can glance at a word and get it, but with the Cyrillic or Greek alphabet my brain processes it letter by letter? 

With extensive time in Russia or Greece, maybe that would get better with practice.


----------



## RedCoppa

*Highway Ufa - Sterlitamak (Extent ~ 150 km)*

*Near the International Airport "Ufa" (Year of construction - 2007г.)*









*Towards Ufa*


*Towards the Airport*






*Near to Chesnokovkoj*







*Connection with a highway Ufa - Chishmy (Year of construction - 2008)*









*Connection with the Southern Loop road of Ufa (Motorway М5) (Year of construction - 2010)*

*2008 *:



*2009 *:







*2010 *








*Turn on the METRO, IKEA, Leroy Merlin, Castorama shopping centres (Year of construction - 2008)*





*Near to Ufa (Year of construction - 2008)*


----------



## GrimFadango

Nice road!

Do russian forumers run statistics for new road investments in Russia? I mean something similar to polish map of highways/expressways.


----------



## Maks33

GrimFadango said:


> Nice road!
> 
> Do russian forumers run statistics for new road investments in Russia? I mean something similar to polish map of highways/expressways.


No, we don´t. We have no transparent common strategy of road development. Only separate projects exist.
For example, project of Moscow-St.Petersburg motorway construction. Now it´s under preparation.
Other project, related to Olympic games in Sochi, is now in progress. Highway A4 "Don" is under reconstruction. I took it two weeks ago.
A part of highway in the Tula oblast (between of towns of Bogoroditsk and Efremov, 230...300 km from Moscow) was reconstructed and upgraded in November, 2009.


----------



## void0

In the recent years billions of euros were poured into infrastructure projects, including roads, but no data available.


----------



## golov

GrimFadango said:


> Do russian forumers run statistics for new road investments in Russia? I mean something similar to polish map of highways/expressways.


AFAIK nobody has invested the time and consolidated the data in such a way


----------



## Maks33

Because of crisis, project for motorway, doubling M7 highway, was postponed for unknown time.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Kaliningrad oblast


----------



## Czas na Żywiec

^^ Looks good!


----------



## RipleyLV

Is that a completely new highway? Or a reconstructed one?


----------



## Warsawbynight

Does anybody has a map of this section? How long is it?


----------



## Maks33

Wow! Excellent photos!
A project of the Central Ring Road in Moscovia (Moscow oblast):
http://www.novaya-riga.ru/image.php?imgid=1017963


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Warsawbynight said:


> Does anybody has a map of this section? How long is it?


It is apparently a north-south route that begins east of Kaliningrad and runs via Khrabovo Airport to Zelenogradsk on the coast. I couldn't find any trace of it on Google Earth.


----------



## evian

Volgogradskaya oblast

«Волгоград» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Волгоград» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Поездка на дачу» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Поездка на дачу» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Поездка на дачу» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Поездка на дачу» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Поездка на дачу» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Поездка на дачу» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Поездка на дачу» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Поездка на дачу» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Kaliningrad

ChrisZwolle said:


> It is apparently a north-south route that begins east of Kaliningrad and runs via Khrabovo Airport to Zelenogradsk on the coast. I couldn't find any trace of it on Google Earth.


Full set with map
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=45888549&postcount=167

Section under construction
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=48273493&postcount=185


----------



## RipleyLV

RipleyLV said:


> Is that a completely new highway? Or a reconstructed one?





Kaliningrad said:


> Full set with map
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=45888549&postcount=167


So that's a new highway after all.

Saw in the news today, Moscow is introducing a new regional code for number plates. It will be the 6th code now, currently in use are - 77, 99, 97, 177, 197; the new one (correct if I'm mistaken) is 199. It was said that the previous code, that was introduced two years ago has been wiped out. It's predicted that the new one will be out of use in a year, as the number of vehicles registered in the last years has grown to 1 million and is still growing fast.

Now it's practically impossible to travel in Moscow with a car, let alone the increasing number of vehicles. hno:


----------



## coth

197 is new, previous was 199. next are 277, 299, 297.


----------



## russianpride

RipleyLV said:


> So that's a new highway after all.
> 
> Saw in the news today, Moscow is introducing a new regional code for number plates. It will be the 6th code now, currently in use are - 77, 99, 97, 177, 197; the new one (correct if I'm mistaken) is 199. It was said that the previous code, that was introduced two years ago has been wiped out. It's predicted that the new one will be out of use in a year, as the number of vehicles registered in the last years has grown to 1 million and is still growing fast.


Yes, you right but actually the new one is 197. 



RipleyLV said:


> Now it's practically impossible to travel in Moscow with a car, let alone the increasing number of vehicles. hno:


Not realy. If you know different roads and ways you can travel in Moscow very easy.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

1 million vehicles in Moscow is still low. Only 95 per 1000 inhabitants. 213 is the Russian average.


----------



## russianpride

coth said:


> next are 277, 299, 297.


No, it's impossible because of car plate's size standarts.


----------



## russianpride

ChrisZwolle said:


> 1 million vehicles in Moscow is still low. Only 95 per 1000 inhabitants. 213 is the Russian average.


3.86 million cars in Moscow. (02.2010)

http://mosday.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1907


----------



## coth

russianpride said:


> No, it's impossible because of car plate's size standarts.


font size can vary, there is nothing technically impossible. next is 277 will take the place in 2012-2014.


----------



## russianpride

coth said:


> font size can vary, there is nothing technically impossible. next is 277 will take the place in 2012-2014.


771, 991, 971.


----------



## coth

with probability of 0%. license plate should ends on regional code, not begin from it.

2 will fit perfectly there is still lots of whitespace. and there is still place to move the separator.

they could also add letters in front.


----------



## Shifty2k5

void0 said:


> I heard the price is over euro 40mln/km, too much imho, especially considering its length 700 km hno:


Naw, it's rather cheap. Same price as stockholms "Förbifart Stockholm" which is only 21 kms in lenght. Something to think about


----------



## Maks33

RipleyLV said:


> So that's a new highway after all.
> 
> Saw in the news today, Moscow is introducing a new regional code for number plates. It will be the 6th code now, currently in use are - 77, 99, 97, 177, 197; the new one (correct if I'm mistaken) is 199. It was said that the previous code, that was introduced two years ago has been wiped out. It's predicted that the new one will be out of use in a year, as the number of vehicles registered in the last years has grown to 1 million and is still growing fast.


New code 178 was introduced in St. Petersburg today:
http://avto-nomer.ru/newforum/index.php?showtopic=9693&pid=177667&st=0&#entry177667

Codes 277, 299 and so on will not be introduced because they will not be fit in regional code window. As alternate variant, Russian license plate manufacturers offer new types of plates, containing four digits in basic combination of symbols (instead of existing three digits). It makes a large number of combinations per region (over 17 millions).


----------



## wyqtor

Trilingual road signs in Abkhazia:



















(all images courtesy Panoramio)


----------



## evian

Moscow region


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## evian

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках

Volgograd obl.

«Дороги, которые мы выбираем» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## tayano

Interesting pics, evian. Looks like M1 is being upgraded. Do you have information about it? Like from where to where, how many lanes etc?


----------



## LMB

wyqtor said:


> Trilingual road signs in Abkhazia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (all images courtesy Panoramio)


Not very succesful with the latin alphabet... SOHCI -> SOCHI


----------



## Verso

Abkhazia isn't in Russia anyway.


----------



## Aokromes

St Petersburg KAD and flood control damm:


























































































Source: http://co1ombina.livejournal.com


















Source: http://spb-projects.ru/forum/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Will the KAD run across that dam or not?

By the way, the flood control dam is very similar to the "Maeslantkering" near Rotterdam.


----------



## Falusi

Maybe


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Aokromes

ChrisZwolle said:


> Will the KAD run across that dam or not?
> 
> By the way, the flood control dam is very similar to the "Maeslantkering" near Rotterdam.


Yes, the KAD runs across the dam, most of times over it and few times under.

http://maps.yandex.ru/-/CJGD67A the same gate on a previous building state showing KAD running under it.










Another photo with dam and kad.


----------



## Maks33

Repaved coverage of M7 highway in Vladimir:

You can see old, non-repaved coverage behind of this sign:

... and view on highway from the other side of sign:


----------



## BlackShark

M7 federal road between Nizhny Novgorod and Kazan


----------



## CptSchmidt

What's the difference between the white and blue Russian highway signs?


----------



## coth

white located inside of city limits


----------



## ruslan33

ChrisZwolle said:


> By the way, the flood control dam is very similar to the "Maeslantkering" near Rotterdam.


Well it's build with Dutch help and expertise 

http://www2.dhv.com/Display.aspx?ID=1674


----------



## evian

Moscow region. 


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## BlackShark

*Vladimir bypass*


----------



## Armidall

near Sochi:


----------



## kanterberg

BlackShark said:


> *Vladimir bypass*


Great video! Never seen a pedestrian crossing on a motorway before. What is the speedlimit on that first section?


----------



## SeanT

...well, very nice roads, and it is trully far reach of Russia from our point of view.


----------



## SeanT

I mean Irkutsk and Novosibirsk pic


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

ChrisZwolle said:


> New M5 interchange south of Ufa, that connects with the 2x2 highway to the airport.
> 
> My Russian is not really good but I think he says "completed interchange of southern motorroad bypass (road M5 Moscow - Samara - Ufa - Chelyabinsk) and auto-road Ufa - Airport."
> 
> "Закончили" would transliterate as "Zakonchili" which sounds similar to the Polish word "zakończony" which means completed.
> 
> год (god) means "year".


No it's not good, it's perfect:cheers:


----------



## evian

Moscow


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Gotta love that "road enthusiast" road  (Shosse Entuziastov - Шоссе Энтузиастов)


----------



## Maks33

BlackShark said:


> *Vladimir bypass*


This video begins on local road Vladimir-Murom. At first car moves toward Vladimir, then takes Southern bypass of Vladimir via intersection.
In further, car moves toward Nizhny Novgorod by eastern part of bypass. It's length (between of Vladimir-Murom intersection and M7 "Penkino" intersection) is 35 km. Video ends after taking M7 highway behind of Penkino intersection.

The western part of bypass (between of M7 "Koloksha" intersection and Vladimir-Murom intersection) has length of 18 km. However, 15 km of them is a narrow road, having 2*1 lanes with wide shoulders. Heavy road accidents happen often on this part of bypass.

The last photos are made on the 3rd Transport Ring of Moscow. On two of them you san see the tonnel of Lefortovo, located in the eastern part of ring (between of Enthusiasts Highway and Schelkovo Highway intersections).


----------



## x-type

evian said:


>


this is an entrance to that famous tunnel from youtube with incredible accidents, right?


----------



## Warsawbynight

x-type said:


> this is an entrance to that famous tunnel from youtube with incredible accidents, right?


I you mean Lefortovo Tunnel, I don't think so..


----------



## Maks33

x-type said:


> this is an entrance to that famous tunnel from youtube with incredible accidents, right?


No, it is not. It's an entrans to underground passage on internal side of the 3rd Transport Ring. This entrance is located near the Spartakovskaya Square (Спартаковская площадь), where Schelkovo Highway intersection is located. Vehicles move here in southern direction, toward the Enthusiasts Highway intersection (in clockwise direction).

On photo you can see a road pointing side, where distances to nearest intersections are given. The first of them is the Enthusiasts Highway intersection (located behind of this passage, distance is 1.8 km). The next intersection is on the Nizhegorodskaya Street (Нижегородская Улица), and farthest one of them is located on the Volgograd Avenue (Волгоградский Проспект); the distance is 4,8 km.
The Enthusiasts Highway goes east, while the Volgograd Avenue goes south-east. 

That famous tunnel, known as the Tunnel of Lefortovo, located nearby, on the external side of the 3rd Transport Ring. Vehicles move in the opposite (counterclockwise) direction through this tunnel. Tunnel is longer than passage shown on this photo.

Exit from tonnel is located not far from entrance to this passage.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Lefortovo Tunnel problems were apparently caused by leaking water from the Yauza River that froze on the pavement, and caused these accidents.


----------



## Maks33

In the western part of Moscow there is another unique tunnel, known as North-Western Tunnel (or Serebryany Bor Tunnel). It has two levels. Upper level for road (exit from Red Presnya Avenue (Краснопресненский Проспект) to the New Riga Highway (Новорижское шоссе)). Lower level is used for subway (Arbatsko-Pokrovskaya line, Арбатско-Покровская линия).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ The M9 extension into Moscow. There is also a pretty cool bridge over the Reka (River) Moskva just after the tunnel.


----------



## ruslan33

coth said:


> it's not. it's just a small wild forest 4x3 km with a luxury village inside of it. originally it was supposed to be knocked down entirely and redeveloped with a large municipal housing district. but those plans was canceled. it will remain as a park in the city, but a very small part of - right on an eastern side, very close to the edge of the forest will be used for motorway. so those are not ecologist, those are most probably some paid politicians.


Many companies are illegaly cutting parts of the forest (not in the area where the motgorway will be build).


----------



## Maks33

Maks33 said:


> In the western part of Moscow there is another unique tunnel, known as North-Western Tunnel (or Serebryany Bor Tunnel).





ChrisZwolle said:


> ^^ The M9 extension into Moscow. There is also a pretty cool bridge over the Reka (River) Moskva just after the tunnel.


This is an exit from North-Western tonnel toward the centre of Moscow. That bridge on photo is known as the Picturesque bridge (Живописный мост).
Article in Wikipedia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zhivopisny_Bridge


----------



## RipleyLV

Note: These photos were taken 3 weeks ago.

*A212/E77 Estonia - Pskov*

Map:









*1.* This is how the A212 looks in direction to Estonia. Complete silence. 









*2.* View to Pskov, yep, nobody.









*3.* The surface is really bad, actually this was the worst piece of road on my way to Vladimir oblast.









*4.* Bilingual signage.









*5.* After 15 km from the border still no intense traffic, even locals don't drive here, I saw few Latvian and Estonian plates only.









*6.* Some signs of life.









*7.* Soviet time sign.









*8.* First crossing with the road to Pechory, at day time you can cross the RUS/EST border there, but only light vehicles.









*9.* Forbidden to park you car on the side.









*10.* Estonian trucker.








More to come...


----------



## RipleyLV

We continue...

*11.* Railway corss.









*12.* Pskov introducion. Such introductions have all cities in Russia.









*13.* Pskov city limits.









*14.* Pskov is a large city with more than 200,000 inhabitants.









*15.* Ladas, we call them Zhiguli. 









*16.* The lack of markings, very wide problem on Russian roads.









*17.* Bridge over Velikaja (trans. mighty) river.









*18.* Neste!









*19.* We go to Petersburg.









*20.* Kiev is signed because Pskov is on the St. Petersburg-Kiev magistral.









*21.* Red.









*22.* This bypass wasn't here 4 years ago.









*23.* 









*24.* 









*25.* Local crossing.









*26.* Very good road. 









*27.* Sound barriers.









*28.* Lucky trip.









That's it for today. Tomorrow I'm going to upload photos of Pskov-St.Petersburg highway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Amazing pictures! Good to see a road-report from Russia 

I've read somewhere (Russian wikipedia) that there are toll roads in the Pskov oblast. Did you see any?


----------



## RipleyLV

ChrisZwolle said:


> Amazing pictures! Good to see a road-report from Russia


Thanks. 



> I've read somewhere (Russian wikipedia) that there are toll roads in the Pskov oblast. Did you see any?


No, AFAIK there are no toll roads in Russia yet.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

http://www.russianhighways.ru/highway.html



> В Российской федерации работа над созданием платных дорог началась в 1998 году.
> На сегодня есть один участок платной дороге на федеральной трассе М-4 "Дон" (в Липецкой области, на обходе населённого пункта Хлевное) и несколько участков на региональных автодорогах. В частности, в Псковской области имеется 4 платных участка: Остров — Вышгородок (62 км), Печоры — Старый Изборск (23 км), Опочка — Дубровка (82 км) и Усвяты — Невель (58 км). Цены варьируются от 1 до 17 рублей за километр, они зависят также от грузоподъёмности транспорта. Самая дорогая отечественная дорога — трасса «Остров — Вышгородок» (0,47 евро за км для трейлеров).


Apparently, there are 4 toll roads in the Pskov area;

* Ostrov - Vyshgorodok (62 km)
* Pechory - Staryj Izbosk (23 km)
* Opochka - Dubrovka (82km )
* Usvyaty - Nevel' (58 km)


----------



## RipleyLV

ChrisZwolle said:


> http://www.russianhighways.ru/highway.html
> 
> Apparently, there are 4 toll roads in the Pskov area;
> 
> * Ostrov - Vyshgorodok (62 km)
> * Pechory - Staryj Izbosk (23 km)
> * Opochka - Dubrovka (82km )
> * Usvyaty - Nevel' (58 km)


Just remembered, Pechory - Staryj Izbosk is a toll road there was a sign. :doh: But A212 is toll-free and M20 untill Leningrad oblast too.


----------



## golov

Thanks for the report RipleyLV

Interesting style of report


----------



## ChrisZwolle

RipleyLV said:


> Just remembered, Pechory - Staryj Izbosk is a toll road there was a sign. :doh: But A212 is toll-free and M20 untill Leningrad oblast too.


This sign?


----------



## x-type

how is the toll collected? i don't see any toll plazas there.


----------



## RipleyLV

ChrisZwolle said:


> This sign?


Yes, that's the one.  Nice find!



x-type said:


> how is the toll collected? i don't see any toll plazas there.


You must pay at the border, the payment is only for those who cross it.


----------



## RipleyLV

We continue our journey to Saint-Petersburg. For Estonia-Pskov highway pictures click here.

I'd like to note, that on Estonian-Pskov highway dominating plates are Latvian, Estonian and only a few Russian plates, however, on M20 Russian plates are dominating, but still I saw - Latvian, Estonian (to be honest, you'll never see so many EST plates in any other country than Russia), the same goes to Belarus, a lot of Polish and Lithuanian trucks, Ukrainian and Moldovan trucks, Azerbaijan, Kazakhstan 
and a few German plates. Ok, that's that, time for pictures. 

*M20/E95 Pskov - Saint-Petersburg*

Map:









*1.* We left Pskov, and now we turn left on M20 Pskov-St. Petersburg highway.









*2.* We joined M20. As you can see the road is very bumpy here.









*3.* Distance sign. Our destination is Petersburg.









*4.* I'm gonna overtake this Polish trucker.









*5.* Some road works.









*6.* Overhead distance sign.









*7.* Very smooth road, looks recently repaved.









*8.* End of Stroitel' populated place. You can drive 90 km/h through villages if the signs are blue.









*9.* 









*10.* Where did he came from? Ah yes, I did a pause on the roadside.









*11.* Smashed road section, luckly few kilometers, still EST-Pskov highway is worse.









*12.* Driving through yet another populated place.









To be continued...


----------



## RipleyLV

We continue...

*13.* After Ludoni fresh asphalt section starts.









*14.* :drool:









*15*. Turn to Velikij Novgorod.









*16.* Distance sign.









*17.* Border with Leningrad oblast.









*18.* The start of new Luga bypass. When I was driving here 4 years ago, this bypass wasn't even under construction. Дорога просто супер! Молодцы! kay:









*19.* We won't be driving through the town. 









*20.* 









*21.* Reserve for 2+2.









*22.* Notice, on newest roads in Russia, the bars appear on the roadside.









*23.* Turn to Medved (bear).









*24.* 









*25.* 









*26.* 









*27.* Untill Petersburg 142 km.









*28.*









*29.* Distance sign and the end of the bypass.









...


----------



## void0

Excelent report! Waiting for updates!


----------



## g.spinoza

^^ Very nice report. Something bugs me, though: if your destination is St. Petersburg, why the first signs says 231km to go and the second one says 238?


----------



## RipleyLV

void0 said:


> Excelent report! Waiting for updates!


Thank you!  More coming up!



g.spinoza said:


> ^^ Very nice report. Something bugs me, though: if your destination is St. Petersburg, why the first signs says 231km to go and the second one says 238?


Thanks. Well about the distances, that's signage mistake. You'll see more distance mistakes in my pictures of Petersburg-Moscow highway.


----------



## RipleyLV

...

*30.* The whole M20 in Leningrad oblast is in excelent condition! :cheers:









*31.* Believe it or not, but this is the first "rugged road" sign I saw since I entered Russia. And, it's even placed in a wrong place, where the road is very smooth.









*32.* We're getting closer and closer to our destination, so traffic grows and grows.









*33.* Exit to train station.









*34.* 









*35.* Local crossing.









*36.* The road is very wide here, as you can see, people drive here like on 4-laned highway.









*37.* We're driving on Gatchina bypass now.









*38.* 









*39.* Everyone stopped to let the lovely lady walk. 









*40.* Very nice.









*41.* Few kilometers before Petersburg this road is being reconstructed into a motorway.









*42.* Driving on the other side. This motorway will have 3 lanes in each direction + an emergency lane. 









*43.* 









*44.* Driving now on the right side.









*45.* Pedestrian bridge U/C.









*46.* I wasn't driving on Kiyevskoye shosse untill Peter, so I turned to Volkhonskoye shosse, because my destination is located in other place. Here's the Volkhonskoye shosse junction with KAD and Tallinn highway.









*47.* We're driving on Tallinskoye shosse. Airport Pulkovo is near.









*48.* My region. I'll be staying for the night at my aunt's apartment.









*49.* Moscow, Viborg (to Finland), Murmansk, Kiev signed.









*50.* Prospekt Veteranov, we're in Saint-Petersburg. End of day 1.









Pictures of St. Petersburg-Moscow highway are coming this evening. Don't miss it!


----------



## void0

The road from Gatchina to St.Petersburg is very well known to me, I used that almost every day a few years ago. It had terrible traffic, especially on Friday evening, Sunday evening and Monday morning, but it seems situation is improving because of reconstruction of Kievskoe shosse, although it is not even fully completed yet.


----------



## RipleyLV

Are there any plans to widen Kiyevskoye shosse further? At least till Gatchina?


----------



## void0

RipleyLV said:


> Are there any plans to widen Kiyevskoye shosse further? At least till Gatchina?


Not till Gatchina, AFAIK they are going to extend road till Doni village, more info here


----------



## RipleyLV

void0 said:


> Not till Gatchina, AFAIK they are going to extend road till Doni village, more info here


Well that's the place where they are currently working now. I apologize, but I don't have time to upload next pictures now as I promised, plans have changed, pictures will be tomorrow.


----------



## Timon91

Great report, Ripley!

I only made three roadpics during my holiday, as I went by train. This is the only Russian roadpic I have, of the MKAD. Due to the smog and the reflection in the train window it's not a great picture though 


Moscow's outer ringroad, the MKAD by Timon91, on Flickr


----------



## golov

Nice report. The M20 looks very good in places


----------



## RipleyLV

Timon91 said:


> Great report, Ripley!


Danke. 



golov said:


> Nice report.


Спасибо. 

*Петербургская кольцевая автомобильная дорога (КАД)*
*Saint-Petersburg ring road (KAD)*

I drove the ring road from Tallinn till Moscow highway. Total distance ~ 18 km. Map of the driven section:









*1.* Day 2. We leave Piter as we entered using Tallinskoye shosse.









*2.*









*3.* The road will go only to the left, because part on the right is still U/C.









*4.* Forward Ivangorod (border with Estonia), right is the entrance to KAD.









*5.* Poles won't to be pleased with this sign.  You can't see this sign very often. Sometimes it is before populated place, sometimes it isn't.









*6.* We're on the motorway. Motorway speed limit in RUS - 110 km/h.









*7.* Moscow highway only 14 km.









*8.* Very, very good road. It's superb actually!









*9.* Driving over New river.









*10.* Approaching junction with the inner city bypass that is under construction now, sheduled to open in April, 2011. That's a good thing, I won't be driving on the KAD through Kronshtadt if I suddenly want to get to Northern parts of Petersburg.









*11.* 









*12.* 









*13.* 









*14.* 









*15.* 









*16.* We're going to Moscow.









*17.* Москва лишь в нескольких километрах от Питера...









*18.* Driving from KAD to Moscow highway.









*19.* Farewell Piter! I joined M10 and we're going to the capital. Notice that Moscow is signed with "k" - Moskow. :lol:


----------



## Big Cat

Well done, RipleyLV!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Very cool!

Considering the KAD is quite new, I'm surprised all signs are only in Russian. However, if you want to drive in Russia as a foreigner, you definitely need to know at least Cyrillic anyway.


----------



## RipleyLV

ChrisZwolle said:


> Considering the KAD is quite new, I'm surprised all signs are only in Russian.


How many times I've traveled through various populated places, especially big cities like Moscow, St. Petersburg, Tver, Vladimir, etc., the majority of destination signs are only in Russian. No matter if they are new or old.



> However, if you want to drive in Russia as a foreigner, you definitely need to know at least Cyrillic anyway.


It's better to have a satellite navigation or a very detailed recent map of Russia to travel, because lack of destination signs, especially in big cities. I got lost in Noginsk town (Moscow oblast), because I took the wrong exit from M7. I needed to get on Moscow's 2nd ring road. I had map, but it wasn't detailed enough, furthermore it was outdated (year 2001), so I stopped in the town to ask local people to show me the road.


----------



## coth

2nd ring road is Garden Ring.

The one in Noginsk is 6th - Moscow [provincial] Small Ring. Strange you took wrong exit because it is the only large road interchange in Noginsk.
http://maps.google.ru/maps?hl=ru&ie...24985,38.42494&spn=0.004436,0.013465&t=k&z=17


Same as with metro - on busy roads there is simply no place for signs with any other languages. And not to forget - the only allowed alphabet in Russia is Cyrillic. So even English words could be written on Cyrillics.


----------



## RipleyLV

coth said:


> 2nd ring road is Garden Ring.


:bash: I always get confused with Moscow's rings.



> The one in Noginsk is 6th - Moscow [provincial] Small Ring. Strange you took wrong exit because it is the only large road interchange in Noginsk.
> http://maps.google.ru/maps?hl=ru&ie...24985,38.42494&spn=0.004436,0.013465&t=k&z=17


There's nothing strange. I was driving on M7 from Vladimir direction and took the first exit to Noginsk (to shortend the route) and then I got lost there, I didn't know that there are no direction signs indicating A107.


----------



## sallae2

I like how it is done in Greece.
Directions written in Greek alphabet are in yellow/orange
and directions written in Latin alphabet are in white










more signs in Greece can be seen here



The other thing in regards to letters on road signs is that (in pics recently posted) I see signs with "all-caps", although ....


> Studies made at the start of the construction of the British motorway network concluded that mixed-case letters were much easier to read than "all-caps"


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ascender_(typography)


----------



## czerwony_bo_szybszy

if Greeks decided on using only capital letters, they could make signs only in greek, couse the differences aren`t big (9 letters?)


----------



## RipleyLV

In case you've missed pictures of A212 Estonia-Pskov click here.
M20 Pskov-Saint-Petersburg click here.
Saint-Petersburg KAD click here.

*M20/E105 Saint-Petersburg - Solnechnogorsk*

I think it's the first photo report of one of the most important routes in Russia! M10. And I'll start with a note, that M10 is a very nationalistic highway, I saw license plates from the following countries (I'm sorting them by the most often seen) - Belarus, Estonia, Lithuania, Ukraine, Latvia, Poland, Moldova, Finland (well these could be trucks with Russian drivers as well), The Netherlands (Russian truck drivers too), Kazakhstan, Azerbaijan, Georgia, Italy (I saw 20 Italian RV's, they we're driving one after other), Germany, Kyrgyzstan, Czech Republic, Norway and maybe other, I don't remember.

Map of the route:









*1.* This is how the M10 looks after few kilometers from Petersburg. 









*2.* Looks good. But congested to the maximum.









*3.* Crasbarrier appeared in the middle.









*4.* Local exit to Ulyanovka. Moscow is signed with "k" again.









*5.* Near Tosno. Moscow is spelled right this time. Don't pay attention to the sign on the left, that's adressed to truckers.









*6.* From this spot, M10 is getting crappy.









*7.* Surounded by deep forests.









*8.* Don't let your eyes fool you, it's really bumpy.









*9.* Truckmania. To be honest, I started to think that this road is being used more by heavy transport.









*10.* American style trucks are often seen on Russian roads. Just like in the USA, they are thought for huge distances.









*11.* End of Bolotnitsa.









*12.* Moskow 614 km.









*13.* Traffic has calmed down a bit.









*14.* Green light.









*15.* Valday signed instead of Tver this time.









...


----------



## RipleyLV

...

*16.* Just before Velikij Novgorod the 4-laned highway turns to 2+1 road.









*17.* Now it changed to 1+2. Lanes are changing on average after every 600 meters.









*18.* Distance sign.









*19.* Start of Novgorod bypass.









*20.* The bypass goes to 2+2 again, in fact, this road lacks a motorway sign and a higher speed limit.









*21.* Overpass.









*22.* Local junction.









*23.* 









*24.*









*25.* 









*26.* Distance signs always appear after junctions.









*27.* Exit to Novgorod.









*28.* I remember how dramatic this place looked 4 years ago, when the reconstruction of this section wasn't even started. Potholes + mud.









*29.* 









*30.* By taking this exit, you can drive back to Petersburg.









*31.* 









*32.* The old story goes back again.









*33.* Now Moscow is even better spelled - "Moskva". The name of the Russian capital you can find in 3 versions - Moscow, Moskow and Moskva.









*34.* This section reminded me about A4 in Poland back in 2000.









*35.* Great scenery.









*36.* Love this photo.


----------



## x-type

this is becoming even more interesting  i'm wondering if the road is 4laned at whole route


----------



## warden987

x-type said:


> this is becoming even more interesting


Yeah, it becomes more intriguing as it goes further


----------



## RipleyLV

...

*37.* We continue.









*38.* Dangerous place ahead.









*39.* 









*40.* Where's the cabin?









*41.* It's not far...









*42.* 









*43.* 









*44.* 4-laned section starts again. This section wasn't 4 years ago.









*45.* 









*46.* 









*47.* 









*48.* 









*49.*









*50.* 









*51.*









*52.*









*53.* Start of Tver bypass.









*54.* 









*55.* Driving over biggest river in Europe - Volga. No, the road isn't 2-laned, the other bridge is under reconstruction.









*56.* Exit to Volokolamsk. You can get to M9 "Baltija" highway to Riga using P90.









*57.* Sveiki Latvija!









*58.* Dangerous place again.









*59.* 









*60.* Highway reconstruction works.









*61.* Driving along Volga river.









*62.* End of Klin town.









*63.* Solnechnogorsk town in the distance.









I wasn't driving untill Moscow, later I took a left turn on Moscow's 6th ring (A107) after Solnechnogorsk and drived on it untill Egorevskoye shosse. I didn't make any photos of A107, because later on M10 there was a traffic jam and the weather got a bit darker, so my photos were all blurry. On the way back from Vladimir oblast, I was delighted to take pictures of Murom-Vladimir and M7 Vladimir-Noginsk, but because of some assholes which set on fire the whole central region, everything was in smoke and I thought it was pointless to make photos of a road, which's visibility was ~ 50 m. 

So that's all for now. Hope you liked everything.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Awesome.

Russia isn't lacking quantity on these trunk routes, only quality could be better, although some sections are in a very good condition.


----------



## RipleyLV

I'm telling you, the new highway they are planning with four lanes won't be enough. They must add at least one more lane. I was driving back to Saint-Petersburg during the night, then the traffic was even more than it was during daylight. Most of them were trucks. It was practically impossible for me to speed up, and those 600 m of two lanes just let's you overtake only few trucks.


----------



## Verso

Great report. How long did it take from St. Petersburg to Moscow?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

RipleyLV said:


> I'm telling you, the new highway they are planning with four lanes won't be enough. They must add at least one more lane. I was driving back to Saint-Petersburg during the night, then the traffic was even more than it was during daylight. Most of them were trucks. It was practically impossible for me to speed up, and those 600 m of two lanes just let's you overtake only few trucks.


Well, the new M10 will be constructed on a completely new alignment. Maybe traffic will split between the old and new M10. (people and truckers avoiding the tolls). 

Are there any statistics at hand about traffic volumes in Russia?


----------



## RipleyLV

Bonus pictures of the new bridge over Oka river in Murom. Google maps location: http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=55.616655,42.068195&daddr=&hl=lv&geocode=&mra=dme&mrcr=0&mrsp=0&sz=13&sll=55.609966,42.082615&sspn=0.044892,0.109692&ie=UTF8&ll=55.61016,42.042103&spn=0.044891,0.175095&t=h&z=13

*1.* Approaching the bridge in direction to Nizhny Novgorod. Everything was in smoke, because we were very near the epicentre of the fire, just 40 km North of Vyksa region.









*2.* This bridge should've been built a long time ago, because the only way to get from Murom to Navashino town, which is located just 8 km from Murom on the other side of the river, by car, was to drive all the way to Nizhny Novgorod and back. Soon they managed to build a pontoon bridge, however, there was another problem. The ponton was only able to hold car 20 tonnes, so truckers had to use the old route through NN. 

But now, as this bridge was finally built, I've already spotted more heavy transport driving through Murom and on P125. And for the first time in my life, I saw first foreign plates on P125. Now it has finally become a major route, connecting south regions of Russia with Nizhny Novgorod.









*3.* We're on the bridge.









*4.* If there wasn't this stupid smoke, there would be spectacular views from the bridge.









*5.*









*6.* All together there are three pylons.









*7.* End of bridge.









*8.* 









*9.* View (well if there was one) towards Murom.









*10.* View on hiding Oka river.


----------



## RipleyLV

Verso said:


> Great report. How long did it take from St. Petersburg to Moscow?


Thanks. Huh, I don't remember really, together from Petersburg till my destination I was driving 15 hours. From Saint-Petersburg till A107 I was driving maybe some 8 or 9 hours.



ChrisZwolle said:


> Well, the new M10 will be constructed on a completely new alignment. Maybe traffic will split between the old and new M10. (people and truckers avoiding the tolls).


I hope so.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Some pictures from Grozny, Chechnya. This city has been wonderfully rebuilt.


----------



## potik.potapoff

RipleyLV said:


> Is that a completely new highway? Or a reconstructed one?


new


----------



## potik.potapoff

Hey this year there have been opened a couple of new parts of the M4 Don 

does someone have pics of the new parts?


----------



## Pansori

@RipleyLV
This was a GREAT report. Thanks very much. Judging from the photos the situation is certainly improving on the main routes.


----------



## Maks33

RipleyLV, THANKS for your GREAT photos!!! We can see that statement of Russian roads becomes better.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

potik.potapoff said:


> Hey this year there have been opened a couple of new parts of the M4 Don


I've read somewhere the 44 kilometer bypass of Yelets was to open today.


----------



## Danylo17

RipleyLV said:


> ...


The pictures are not visible..


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ That's the usual Photobucket fail...

They give you a monthly traffic, but at popular forums you're usually out of traffic within a few days.


----------



## RipleyLV

potik.potapoff said:


> new


It took a while though, but thanks for the answer anyway. 



Pansori said:


> @RipleyLV
> This was a GREAT report. Thanks very much. Judging from the photos the situation is certainly improving on the main routes.


Thanks for following. Yes, roads are getting better and better with every next year.



Maks33 said:


> RipleyLV, THANKS for your GREAT photos!!! We can see that statement of Russian roads becomes better.


Thank you for your comments. 



Danylo17 said:


> The pictures are not visible..


After 4 days they will be visible again.


----------



## void0

Today I drove 460km from Gatchina to Espoo for 6 hours only including custom formalities. 
I drove something like 60 kilometers by St. Petersburg ring road from Pulkovskoe to Vybogrskoe shosse and wondered how the city could survive without this road a few years back? :dunno:


----------



## void0

М4 near of Rostov-on-Done


----------



## ChrisZwolle

You can clearly see the new carriageway as opposed to the old one (the left one). It looks like most of M4 is now at least 2x2 from Moskva to Rostov-na-Donu.


----------



## void0

Е18 near of Vyborg


























Bridge over Saima channel


----------



## void0

Near of Sochi


----------



## Armidall

void0 said:


>



here's no mountains. So this one is near Krasnodar, not Sochi


----------



## RipleyLV

void0 said:


> http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4011/cris-devil.31/0_26a39_33580c89_XL.jpg


Наша Russia?


----------



## Le Clerk

void0 said:


> Near of Sochi


These Russian roads look quite European! Well done! :cheers:


----------



## void0

Considering huge money are pumping to Sochi infrastructure nowadays due to Olympics, should become much better in 4 years!


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ What kind of infrastructure is currently being built in the Sochi area for the Olympics? I mean, for the tourists coming to the event from abroad, what are the main access means? Airport, port, road? :cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

They've built a Sochi bypass, which is an 1x2 road with many tunnels and tall viaducts. They also built a 2x2 motorway from Sochi to the Airport near the Georgian (/Abkhazian) border. Sochi is quite spread out along the Black Sea coast.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ Thanks a lot! That means that there is good access either via the airport -> motorway into the city, or by port -> by-pass.


----------



## void0

Roads in Belgorod, mid-size city close to Ukrainian border


----------



## void0

Road from Russia (the only one road) to S. Osetia


----------



## Armidall

Moscow roads in smog:


----------



## soloveich

M4 by evian
from here
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1199481


----------



## Surel

^^ I would like to ask whether there are any standardized, statistical price tables available...

Some time I thought that this forum could indeed make very usefull tool for coming with some standardized price statistic.

It would mean extensive collection of data. The necessary things should be following measures (perhaps others should apply as well) and simple excel sheet :

Country, currency, lanes (widht), surface, electronic and other traffic equipement, land price (if inclusive), taxes, number of special sections as: intersections, tunnels, bridges, etc. This together with the km distance and a price tag should give a standardized km price.

Given all these data it would be easy to estimate an expected lowest possible bid price of a section.


----------



## coth

Amur highway M58 (Chita - Khabarovsk).

10 hours (120-150 kmph) of 1400km of Amur highway in 11 minutes

720p is available, click on video, then 720p and full screen.


----------



## makaveli6

lol @ 8:10


----------



## Verso

coth said:


> Amur highway M58 (Chita - Khabarovsk).


Great vid! I think there's surprisingly a lot of traffic, I thought it would be empty most of the time. Was it mostly trucks?


----------



## tayano

Very nice to see the road paved :cheers: I drove from Chita to Vershino-Darasunskiy in 2006, and the road had gravel surface for the most part. 

Almost all traffic back then consisted of imported second-hand cars from Japan, on a way from the port of Vladivostok to big Siberian cities. They all had taped noses to prevent hits by little rocks from the road :lol: Are there still many of them?


----------



## Armidall

tayano said:


> Very nice to see the road paved :cheers: I drove from Chita to Vershino-Darasunskiy in 2006, and the road had gravel surface for the most part.
> 
> Almost all traffic back then consisted of imported second-hand cars from Japan, on a way from the port of Vladivostok to big Siberian cities. They all had taped noses to prevent hits by little rocks from the road :lol: Are there still many of them?


yea.. even in european part of Russia.


----------



## SeanT

ruslan33 said:


> *On the construction road through Khimki forest *
> 
> 
> 
> http://rt.com/Business/2010-09-20/khimki-road-construction-vinci.html
> 
> what's the average price in Europe per KM construction of new road ?


 There is no such a thing that average price in motorway-construction/Km.hno:


----------



## Surel

it is possible to create standardized prices... for everything. There is however little will to do it, since it would bring about higher competition to the construction sector.


----------



## Armidall

Surgut roads:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is it me, or has there been a surge of megaprojects in Siberia in the last couple of years? Major rivers have been bridged recently.


----------



## Maks33

A recently opened road from Kemerovo to it's suburb of Lesnaja Poljana (Лесная Поляна):


----------



## ruslan33

Maks33 said:


> A recently opened road from Kemerovo to it's suburb of Lesnaja Poljana (Лесная Поляна):


more pics of that new road.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=764712&page=10


----------



## void0

Road to Skolkovo, Medvedev's megaprogect - "Silicone valley" 


Izus67 said:


> *26.08.10*


----------



## Gag Halfrunt

I thought Russia already had its own Silicon Valley...


----------



## Armidall

Gag Halfrunt said:


> I thought Russia already had its own Silicon Valley...


it's one of Moscow districts


----------



## bleetz

coth said:


> Amur highway M58 (Chita - Khabarovsk).
> 
> 10 hours (120-150 kmph) of 1400km of Amur highway in 11 minutes
> 
> 720p is available, click on video, then 720p and full screen.


What is that lorry doing at 01:33?


----------



## bleetz

How many motorways and other national roads are U/C in Russia at the moment? Are there any maps to illustrate those projects and possibly planned ones?


----------



## coth

bleetz said:


> What is that lorry doing at 01:33?


it's not alone there. few same more staying on the side of the road. obviously road works.


----------



## void0

Gag Halfrunt said:


> I thought Russia already had its own Silicon Valley...


Zelenograd nowadays an ordinary town with a few microchip manufacturing plants and educational departments.
Skolkovo as I understood the idea mainly is not a place for living rather than concentration of R&D, offices and science labs with special tax regime.


----------



## bleetz

coth said:


> it's not alone there. few same more staying on the side of the road. obviously road works.


Obviously? There isn't a single sign that says so.


----------



## golov

^^ It appears that you are correct


----------



## void0

Time-lapse St.Petersburg - Helsinki


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I've read the western part of the Sankt Petersburg Ring Road (KAD) opened today. This section includes the massive storm surge barrier.


----------



## void0

Yes, the opened 36km part from interception with Tallinn highway to Bronka and the are going to open full ring (including dam) in the end of next year. 

Interchange KAD/Tallinn highway


A.s.78rus said:


> ога. вот оно


----------



## RV

Are they going to upgrade radial highways too? That Tallinn highway doesn't look so modern.


----------



## RipleyLV

Nice progress since August.


----------



## void0

RV said:


> Are they going to upgrade radial highways too? That Tallinn highway doesn't look so modern.


Indeed it is in very poor condition. Don't have information about possible big upgrades.


----------



## evian

M4

«Дорога» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Aokromes

I have a lot of questions about this photo:

1) Why pedestrian cross and bus stop on a place that looks on the half of no where.
2) If it's not on the half of no where, why no underground, it looks it's doable.
3) If it's not on the half of no where, why solar powered lights


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I doubt if those are lights, they are pretty small. Maybe it's a counting radar. It's usually cheaper to install a solar light panel than to construct an electricity line towards a remote location.


----------



## Des

Aokromes said:


> I have a lot of questions about this photo:
> 
> 1) Why pedestrian cross and bus stop on a place that looks on the half of no where.
> 2) If it's not on the half of no where, why no underground, it looks it's doable.
> 3) If it's not on the half of no where, why solar powered lights


I like to add that it looks like the pedestrian crossing runs into the median barrier, which forces people to climb over the barrier?


----------



## Aokromes

It looks to be at http://maps.google.com/maps?q=49.56...49.579638,40.56457&spn=0.019228,0.070553&z=15 reading comments of the link, but i don't get it.


----------



## void0

Des said:


> I like to add that it looks like the pedestrian crossing runs into the median barrier, which forces people to climb over the barrier?


It looks weird, but better picture needed to justify if it is so or not.


----------



## evian

*On the M-4 "Don" discovered Pay site*
Company Avtodor "on Monday opened the movement to pay-stretch of 55 km of the federal highway M-4" Don "around the town and village Zadonsk Hlevnoe in the Lipetsk region.
"The new site highway has two lanes in both directions and dividing strip to ensure road safety. Cover up of two layers of asphalt on a modern high quality bitumen. Throughout the area there are no traffic lights, speed limit 110 km per hour. In all toll sites will be an automated accounting system and traffic management "
In the future, the length of toll stations on the route of M-4 "Don" will be 700 km. In 2010, the system will be put into three sections: 225-260 km (bypassing Bogoroditsk), 287-321 km (bypassing Efremova), 414 -464 km (bypassing Hlevnoe - Zadonsk). The total length of sections will be 115.5 km. In 2011, in order to impose six plots: 21-48 km, 48-71 km, 117-211 km, 330 - 355 km (bypassing Yarkin), 414-455 km (bypassing Yelets), 1119-1195 km. The total length of sections will be 298.3 km.

In 2012, in order to impose three sections: 71-117, 492-502 (new bypass of Voronezh, the first stage), 544 -633 (second stage). The total length of land - 144.8 km. In 2013, planning to open three parts: 948-1024, 1091-1119, 211-225 km. Overall length - 119 km. In 2014, in order to impose three regions: 502-517 km (the new bypass Voronezh), 633-658 (in rim Losev), 658-700y km (bypassing the Pavlovsk). Total length - 88,7 km.

"The placements of points toll road will be expanded to eight - ten lanes, each lane will be installed cab for the operator, a column automatic payment system is non-stop fare collection, payment processing is provided with CCTV"

http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=411777&cid=6
Google translate





































St. Petersburg


«Во завязали!!! А еще развязкой называют....» на Яндекс.Фотках


«вантовый из-под...» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Кольцевая и ЗСД» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Кольцевая и ЗСД» на Яндекс.Фотках


«ЗСД» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## ScraperDude

^^^^^^^^
Interesting street lights!


----------



## Tom 958

And these pier caps are the shiz!


----------



## evian

St. Petersburg


Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Kaliningrad


«39 регион» на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


«Лыже-роллерная трасса.» на Яндекс.Фотках


«почти идеальное полотно» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Киевское шоссе» на Яндекс.Фотках


«На шоссе...» на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


«Вид на эстакаду над МКАДом и Новорижским шоссе (ещё не сдана)» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## evian

Sochi

«Из г.Сочи в г.Адлер.» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Magnus Brage

evian said:


> «Киевское шоссе» на Яндекс.Фотках


Толстопальцево  Почему так называется ?


----------



## 896334

Nice pictures!

In the news today is the announcement of the Moscow-St Petersburg motorway going ahead, part of which goes through the Khimki Forest.

More here.


----------



## evian

М4



























































































http://www.free-lance.ru/commune/?id=315&site=Topic&post=1321113&om=0


----------



## g.spinoza

^^ What does the sign mean?


----------



## AlexisMD

g.spinoza said:


> ^^ What does the sign mean?


respect the speed limit


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Where is this exactly? I think this is the first motorway toll road in Russia or am I wrong?


----------



## AlekseyVT

ChrisZwolle said:


> Where is this exactly?


M4 "Don": Moscow - Voronezh - Rostov-on-Don - Krasnodar - Novorossiysk.

The route starts at the Moscow Ring Road (as Kashira Highway) and runs south, passing west of Vidnoye, east of Domodedovo, west of Kashira and Stupino, where the Caspian Highway branches off to the east. The Don Highway continues across Tula Oblast west of Venev, through Bogoroditsk and Yefremov, then across Lipetsk Oblast, passing through Yelets and Zadonsk, and then across Voronezh Oblast, bypassing Voronezh and Boguchar. After crossing the Don River near Rostov, the road continues even further south to Krasnodar and Novorossiysk.

The Don Highway, extensively upgraded and widened in the 2000s, is an artery connecting Moscow with Southern Russia. In the summer months, the road suffers from heavy traffic congestion caused by summer vacationers travelling to the Black Sea resorts like Sochi and by lorries transporting fruit from the southern provinces to the heavily populated areas of Central and Northern Russia.


----------



## AlekseyVT

ChrisZwolle said:


> I think this is the first motorway toll road in Russia or am I wrong?


Here is first motorway toll section in Russia at M4. It was opened in November 1998 in Lipetsk Oblast (length - 20 km; in December 2010 it was increased to 50 km).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I know where M4 runs, but I was wondering which part of the M4 is seen in those pictures.


----------



## RipleyLV

If this part is a motorway judging by your words, then why signs are blue in the last picture?


----------



## AlekseyVT

ChrisZwolle said:


> I know where M4 runs, but I was wondering which part of the M4 is seen in those pictures.


As it can be easily guessed now, this is the motorway toll section in Lipetsk Oblast which was expanded in December 2010.


----------



## AlekseyVT

RipleyLV said:


> If this part is a motorway judging by your words, then why signs are blue in the last picture?


These photos were made in late November 2010, before the opening of this section. During the reconstruction it did not differ from the rest part of M4.


----------



## Gabiturat

AlekseyVT said:


> These photos were made in late November 2010, before the opening of this section. During the reconstruction it did not differ from the rest part of M4.


You mean there are green signs now? I don't think so.
May be speed limit is more than 90 km/h only in some parts.


----------



## Verso

evian said:


>


Why 110 km/h on the left, but 120 on the right? And has the general speed limit on Russian motorways been raised from 110 to 120 km/h or this is the only road in Russia with a 120-km/h speed limit?


----------



## Gabiturat

Verso said:


> Why 110 km/h on the left, but 120 on the right? And has the general speed limit on Russian motorways been raised from 110 to 120 km/h or this is the only road in Russia with a 120-km/h speed limit?


Not only. As I know for new roads it is allowed to set speed limit according with the technical specifications of the road. So if the road is designed for 120 km/h speed this speed limit may be set.


----------



## Maks33

g.spinoza said:


> ^^ What does the sign mean?





AlexisMD said:


> respect the speed limit


KEEP THE SPEED LIMIT!


----------



## void0

Just a nice picture: road interchange in Moscow


----------



## Rapter

^^ Road markings seem to be quite invisible :lol:


----------



## delfin_pl

^^^I noticed it on many Ukrainian and Russian roads.


----------



## void0

It has been build recently, that might be the reason


----------



## void0

delfin_pl said:


> ^^^I noticed it on many Ukrainian and Russian roads.


Where did you notice? Have you been to Russia?


----------



## delfin_pl

void0 said:


> Where did you notice? Have you been to Russia?


I noticed this on plenty of pics of Russian and Ukrainian cities. We were discussing about this on Polish road infrastructure section as well.


----------



## void0

In Russia the biggest problem for foreign drivers is Cyrillic script used for navigation signs


----------



## coth

Rapter said:


> ^^ Road markings seem to be quite invisible :lol:


it's there if you will look carefully. merely visible simply because of winter.


----------



## msz2

AlekseyVT said:


> Here is first motorway toll section in Russia at M4. It was opened in November 1998 in Lipetsk Oblast (length - 20 km; in December 2010 it was increased to 50 km).


 Wow, big progress, 4.16km of motorway build in 1 year approximately.:cheers:


----------



## void0

coth said:


> it's there if you will look carefully. merely visible simply because of winter.


I found 3 and actually don't know where there rest can be potentially placed.


----------



## void0

Construction of Western Rapid Diameter
(taken from spb-projects.ru)


----------



## golov

^^ Now thats what I like to see :cheers:


----------



## evian

Moscow. MKAD/New Riga


----------



## void0

golov said:


> ^^ Now thats what I like to see :cheers:


Looks powerful


----------



## Rebasepoiss

^^ Is there a particular reason for using steel instead of concrete to build the viaducts?


----------



## void0

They are using both steel and concrete.


----------



## Rebasepoiss

void0 said:


> They are using both steel and concrete.


Yes, I can see that. I was just wondering why they don't use only concrete. It's not often that you see highway viaducts with a steel structure... :cheers:


----------



## coth

why not. it's a seismproof region.


----------



## Fobos2030

In December the government has confirmed increase in financing program for roads from 187 billion roubles in 2010 to 541 billion in 2011. It is about 18.5 billion dollars.


----------



## void0

3 times more this year!?


----------



## Fobos2030

void0 said:


> 3 times more this year!?


я выкладывал в теме про дороги ссылку на постановление по изменению в ФЦП. Там именно эти цифры


----------



## Fargo Wolf

What figures Fobos? (I had to use Google Translate) Какие цифры Фобос? (я должен был использовать Google Translate)


----------



## Fobos2030

Fargo Wolf said:


> What figures Fobos? (I had to use Google Translate) Какие цифры Фобос? (я должен был использовать Google Translate)


The same figures as i wrote, 541 billion rubles in this year


----------



## Mateusz

Are they constructing entire road at one go ?


----------



## dars-dm

Nope, they're constructing in several stages. The first one ("trial" free stage) was opened from KAD to Automobilnaya st. in 2008 and extended to Blagodatnaya in 2010. Now 3rd stage to Stachek av. is U/C


----------



## Gabiturat

Rebasepoiss said:


> Yes, I can see that. I was just wondering why they don't use only concrete. It's not often that you see highway viaducts with a steel structure... :cheers:


Bridges and viaducts in Russia mostly have steel structure.


----------



## g.spinoza

It's so fast you basically cannot see anything


----------



## Switek

g.spinoza said:


> It's so fast you basically cannot see anything


True! I felt as I was driving drunk.... Anyway very impressive 22 days long trip.


----------



## Armidall

g.spinoza said:


> It's so fast you basically cannot see anything


then try this one


----------



## g.spinoza

That's better 

Omg Moscow traffic!


----------



## void0

^^Interesting


----------



## Switek

Armidall said:


> then try this one


Conditions and driving styles like in my country...


----------



## Armidall

g.spinoza said:


> That's better
> 
> Omg Moscow traffic!


More about Moscow traffic:


----------



## g.spinoza

I read somewhere that an Italian university built a car able to drive automatically, i.e. without driver. They tested it across the continent and one of the places where it had to be remotely controlled by a human was Moscow bypass, because it was two-lane but people drove like it was three-lane (or is it three-lane and people drove like a four-lane, I can't remember), so the computer wasn't able to adjust to the unusual situation..


----------



## Varzuga

Opposite direction - road to the West 
Moscow - Berlin through Warsaw (especially for Switek)


----------



## golov

Armidall said:


>


Wow, that is an interesting video. Damn, our country is just so ridiculously big


----------



## Switek

Varzuga said:


> Opposite direction - road to the West
> Moscow - Berlin through Warsaw (especially for Switek)
> ...


Thanks! There's a lot of cuts in this video. There's no highway between Nowy Tomyśl and Świecko (border pass to Germany) yet.


----------



## Varzuga

Yes, this video made ​​in July 2009. The highway between Nowy Tomyśl and Świecko has been opened just recently. But for me the hardest is the part between Minsk Mazowiecki and Terespol.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Varzuga said:


> The highway between Nowy Tomyśl and Świecko has been opened just recently.


Nope, it hasn't been opened yet. They target late 2011 for a full opening


----------



## Switek

ChrisZwolle said:


> Nope, it hasn't been opened yet. They target late 2011 for a full opening


True. Here you can see the biulding progress: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=389291&highlight=wiecko


----------



## Bad_Hafen

M55


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

Armidall said:


> More about Moscow traffic:


That's what I call a complete lock down.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

^^that'S what I call absence of nice manners. 
Delete photos from quote.


----------



## seem

golov said:


> Wow, that is an interesting video. Damn, our country is just so ridiculously big


It is mad. Just Moscow oblast alone is large as my country or the Netherlands. :nuts:

Great video indeed! kay:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

If you have time to spare, here's good coverage of the M4 in Southern Russia. It runs through the Rostov and Krasnodar oblasts, passing east of Ukraine and the Sea of Azov.


----------



## Pableras85

Bad_Hafen said:


> M55


So beatiful! Where are these place?


----------



## void0

ChrisZwolle said:


> ^^ I thought that section opened a year ago - August 15th, 2010?
> 
> http://www.lpgzt.ru/aticle/10493.htm


IMO it was not fully completed at that time.

BTW, what could be the price for 56km motorway somewhere in Poland or Baltics?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ About € 500 million if terrain is easy, up to € 650 million if it requires more bridges.


----------



## void0

ChrisZwolle said:


> ^^ About € 500 million if terrain is easy, up to € 650 million if it requires more bridges.


Then it is pretty much comparable. In Russia there are a lot of critics regarding overpricing of road construction work.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I must add € 3 - 4 million per kilometer is not uncommon in Bulgaria or rural Spain.


----------



## void0

Probably the most expensive road in Russia is in Sochi, Adler-Krasnaya polyana, 227 bln roubles (5,6 bln euro) for 48 km.

http://www.skmost2014.com/


----------



## Switek

^^ Really impressive!


----------



## golov

A very heroic clip :cheers:


----------



## golov

Some more photos of this project




Murman said:


> *Совмещенная (автомобильная и железная) дорога *


----------



## RipleyLV

Nice view on Moscow's 3rd ring and IBC.
Electronic sign says: Drivers, be careful, children on the road (1st September)








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=297180&page=119


----------



## italystf

Children walking on a motorway? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## coth

RipleyLV said:


> Nice view on Moscow's 3rd ring and IBC.
> Electronic sign says: Drivers, be careful, children on the road (1st September)





italystf said:


> Children walking on a motorway? :lol::lol::lol:




--


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It's probably more generally meant, as in "children on the road, school vacations are over". Not necessarily this exact motorway.


----------



## void0

Interchange KAD-Pulkovskoe Shosse

























http://spb-projects.ru/forum/


----------



## Aokromes

It looks to use European standards


----------



## Majevčan

That project Adler-Krasnaya Polyana is awesomekay:


----------



## Mateusz

St. Petersburg road projects are very impressive


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

void0 said:


> Probably the most expensive road in Russia is in Sochi, Adler-Krasnaya polyana, 227 bln roubles (5,6 bln euro) for 48 km.


I like the video очень много.

Does this beat the dutch(800mln for 8km of ??A4??)?:lol:


I guess a tunnel was chosen due to environmental issues as well, right?
What would be maximum allowed speed on this road? And what would be maximum allowed speed in tunnels?

Btw, prices in Bulgaria may drop down as far as around 2mln euro per km. But we save a lot from road elements.


----------



## void0

25km long motorway has been opened in Kemerovo region (Siberia)

























































http://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/7508/?PHPSESSID=5962012836e75bcbb1e66a8138c6da01


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Looks great. What number does that road have? It's Kemerovo - Leninsk-Kuznetsky.


----------



## void0

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> I like the video очень много.
> 
> Does this beat the dutch(800mln for 8km of ??A4??)?:lol:


Sochi one is more expensive 116mln/km.

I also forget about ZSD, it cost over 7 bln and has about the same length as Sochi one.



PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> I guess a tunnel was chosen due to environmental issues as well, right?
> What would be maximum allowed speed on this road? And what would be maximum allowed speed in tunnels?


I would guess 110km


----------



## Nima-Farid

Novosibirsk


----------



## Nima-Farid

M-53


----------



## Nima-Farid

More M-53


----------



## Nima-Farid




----------



## Nima-Farid




----------



## Nima-Farid

Still M-53


----------



## Nima-Farid

M-55








M55-M53








M-55


----------



## Nima-Farid

M-55


----------



## Nima-Farid




----------



## mgk920

Nima-Farid said:


>


Hmmmm, an American-style rig.

:yes:

Mike


----------



## Chilio

Nima-Farid said:


> M-55


Hmmm, what is the idiot with the van trying to do? To crash into the upcoming truck in the opposite lane?


----------



## Nima-Farid

He wouldn't have an accident. The maximum speed the truck can climb that slope with is 20-30 km/h


----------



## ChrisZwolle

mgk920 said:


> Hmmmm, an American-style rig.


Apparently conventionals are pretty common in Russia, but you only see Russian cab-overs in the rest of Europe.


----------



## Chilio

Nima-Farid said:


> He wouldn't have an accident. The maximum speed the truck can climb that slope with is 20-30 km/h


Do this make it legal to begin overtaking in a sharp and steep turn with no view of what's behind it, and of course, to cross a continuous line into the opposite lane? It still looks insane to me. And even if they do not crash. If the climbing truck has to stop there, it will be quite difficult to start climbing again, which will cause more circumstances for eventual accidents.


----------



## Nima-Farid

Yeah I know it is both dangerous and illegal.


----------



## Кaктус

WHSD (ZSD), Saint-Petersburg, October. Under construction.
This part of WHSD passes over a SPb sea port, "Kirov factory" and other enterprises. Next WHSD rise up to 50 m bridge.



A.s.78rus said:


> _
> http://spb-projects.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1537&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=510
> 
> http://www.stpr.ru/press/1/511.html_





Кaктус;85148014 said:


> *ЗСД*, южная часть, фотографии *Ex3mer*


WHSD x Ekateringofka emb.


>


Northern part of WHSD:



>


WHSD x KAD (north) [Summer photo]



>


Photo by spb-projects's users

_Sorry for my bad english _


----------



## Jakub Warszauer

Can someone briefly explain what is behind abbreviations HSAD & KAD?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

KAD = Koltsevaya Avtomobilnaya Doroga = Automobile Ring Road
ZSD = Zapadnyy Skorostnoy Diametr = Western High-Speed Diameter


----------



## Nima-Farid

M-29 Sorry it's big but the smaller size is not readable


----------



## Nima-Farid




----------



## Nima-Farid

E-40 A-340 from astarakhan towards Kazakhstan


----------



## Japinta

Chita 2957. That's long journey within one country


----------



## void0

First kilometres of new motorway Moscow-St.Petersburg
Khimky forest









































www.rbcdaily.ru/2011/11/18/market/562949982079828


----------



## Surel

Its a concrete, wow. How will it survive the winters? I wonder.


----------



## coth

Same like in USA, Canada, Japan and other northern countries. How does concrete survives Chicago climate which is close to Moscow?


----------



## Surel

coth said:


> Same like in USA, Canada, Japan and other northern countries. How does concrete survives Chicago climate which is close to Moscow?


I dont know how it does survive it. I did not read any papers on that. I was just surprised. I would expect asphalt based material, especially in Russia with its vast oil wells. And also, forgive my ignorance, are there many concrete motorways in Russia?

BTW Chicago is somewhere on the same altitude as Madrid and Rome, same story with Japan, sure there is gulf stream in Europe, but I dont know how much the gulf stream affects Moscow climate. Are there many concrete roads in Canada?

I guess something like this would be a good start for me to educate mysefl in this area, but there's no time on that right now... http://www.acpa.org/Downloads/LLCP.pdf


----------



## coth

latitude <> climate. north america is much colder than europe on same latitudes.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Climate
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humid_continental_climate

in any way - upper layer is asphalt. but there are millions of buildings around the world. somehow they survive new york climate, chicago climate, minneapolis climate and even relatively harsh calgary or novosibirsk climate. 

your question sounds like - WOW, how does concrete survive 30C heat of LA?!!11


----------



## Surel

coth said:


> latitude <> climate. north america is much colder than europe on same latitudes.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Climate
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humid_continental_climate
> 
> in any way - upper layer is asphalt. but there are millions of buildings around the world. somehow they survive new york climate, chicago climate, minneapolis climate and even relatively harsh calgary or novosibirsk climate.
> 
> your question sounds like - WOW, how does concrete survive 30C heat of LA?!!11



Construction and roads are something different. Construction are made in a way that the concrete allways reaches non freezing depth. It is anchored in the soil that never freezes. They are also isolated and covered from humidity. Motorway is not. Thus once there is a crack, there comes water, with water there comes ice and with ice there come another cracks.

It is not about that it freezes so much in Russia, but that the temperatures vary rather lot during the year and that will cause moving. Also the thaw frost periods will pose problems.

I know about Climate, however the influence of Gulf Stream is not that mighty in Russia... but anyway I am not expert. If it is possible, it is possible .


----------



## lancelot000

Surel said:


> Its a concrete, wow. How will it survive the winters? I wonder.


Surely its not the cold itself that matters, its the freeze-thaw process. I would imagine thats worse for roads, with ice/water constantly expanding and contracting meaning roads in places like Paris or London more susceptible to damage.

In russia its just below freezing for months on end.


----------



## lancelot000

When completed will large russian cities have USA style networks of motorways, or more European public transport focused schemes?

Are there any plans/maps for all urban road projects?


----------



## coth

Surel said:


> Construction and roads are something different. Construction are made in a way that the concrete allways reaches non freezing depth. It is anchored in the soil that never freezes. They are also isolated and covered from humidity. Motorway is not. Thus once there is a crack, there comes water, with water there comes ice and with ice there come another cracks.
> 
> It is not about that it freezes so much in Russia, but that the temperatures vary rather lot during the year and that will cause moving. Also the thaw frost periods will pose problems.
> 
> I know about Climate, however the influence of Gulf Stream is not that mighty in Russia... but anyway I am not expert. If it is possible, it is possible .


obviously just like in northern usa, canada and northern japan constant switches over 0C cause often road works. in any way well made and well lied down asphalt can stand up to 10-15 years. poorly made asphalt you have to patch every year.

i have two roads to my summer house 170 km north of moscow. one was made 10 years ago. still in perfect condition without any fixes so far. second is full of patches and pits. depend on fairness of road developers.


----------



## coth

lancelot000 said:


> When completed will large russian cities have USA style networks of motorways, or more European public transport focused schemes?
> 
> Are there any plans/maps for all urban road projects?


Russia is a part of European network.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_E-road_network


----------



## AlekseyVT

lancelot000 said:


> When completed will large russian cities have USA style networks of motorways, or more European public transport focused schemes?


Russia will no have USA-style network of motorways in the near future. Unlike USA, historically rail network playing much more important role for Russia.


----------



## mgk920

coth said:


> Same like in USA, Canada, Japan and other northern countries. How does concrete survives Chicago climate which is close to Moscow?


Concrete is S.O.P. on new and rebuilt major highways here in Wisconsin, which is north of Chicago, and our roads hold up just fine.

Mike


----------



## Le Clerk

How many km of motorways does Russia build per year, on average. For example, how many kms have been delivered this year?


----------



## GROBIN

^^

+1


----------



## Maxi_Moscow

Le Clerk said:


> How many km of motorways does Russia build per year, on average. For example, how many kms have been delivered this year?


Do not have the stats but not as much as they should. Def not on par with Chinese speeds. Cost of building the HWY is among the highest in the World.


----------



## Maxi_Moscow

This is actually Belarus but it is right on the Russian Border that it is the same on both sides.


My Jetta Variant in Belarus by Maxi_Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Maxi_Moscow

SmolensK, Russia. 


JettaGasStation by Maxi_Photo, on Flickr

A small rural road to the Village of the small HWY.


IMG_0086 by Maxi_Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Satyricon84

^^ You brought your car from the United States?


----------



## khoojyh

void0 said:


>


Whats the usage of the posts there above the road? are they lamp post?


----------



## coth

Lighting


----------



## sturmm

Whether there will be platforms over the Gulf of Finland? There would be from them a beautiful look.


----------



## sturmm

Quote: Originally Posted by void0 
Vladivostok




italystf said:


> Amazing



Super!!:cheers:


----------



## Verso

Isn't that new bridge in Vladivostok the longest hanging bridge in the world? At least that's what our media say.


----------



## sturmm

In Vladivostok opened movement on the bridge through the passage Bosporus East. In opening ceremony of the bridge which will connect the island Russian with a continental part of the city, the prime minister of Russia Dmitry Medvedev took part. Within July movement will be carried out in a test mode, on two strips. For city transport the bridge will open on August 1. *The bridge on the island the Russian constructed to the summit of APEC, is the longest guy bridge in the world: its central flight makes 1104 meters. Total length of bridge transition — 3,1 km.Design height over a water mirror — 70 meters, weight of guy system — 3,5 thousand tons. *Let's remind, on the island Russian will pass the main actions of the summit of the APEC planned for September, 2012. Also Russian prime minister Dmitry Medvedev within visit to Vladivostok will hold meeting of the state commission on social and economic development of the Far East, the Republic of Buryatiya, Zabaykalsky Krai and the Irkutsk region. The working trip on a number of regions of the Far East federal district will come to the end on July 5.

http://tbn-tv.ru/news/vo-vladivostoke-otkryli-samyj-dlinnyj-v-mire-vantovyj-most-video/


----------



## Verso

What's a guy bridge?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A guy wire is similar to those on a cable-stayed bridge.


----------



## sturmm

Verso said:


> What's a guy bridge?


construct such at itself... you learn.:cheers:


----------



## RipleyLV

Reconstruction of M9 motorway near Stepanovskoye.









Rebuilt junction with MKAD and M9.


----------



## makaveli6

You have a Mercedes? :sly:


----------



## RipleyLV

These pictures are not mine.


----------



## Sunfuns

I'm just curious - is it now possible to drive all the way from Moscow to Vladivostok on a decent quality paved road? It certainly wasn't in Soviet times...


----------



## Verso

^ There's still an unpaved section, and I guess the paved part isn't decent everywhere.


----------



## makaveli6

Well I remembe the video's where a trip from Moscow to Vladivostok was filmed. I dont remember any unpaved sections there, and the pavement most of the time was pretty good.


----------



## Verso

^^ What about (former) M53 near Tayshet?


----------



## makaveli6

I'm too lazy to look up the video's, but the worst part I remember was a gravel road which was being paved at that time. Wasn't there some article some time ago, that the road from Moscow to Vladivostok is fully paved?


----------



## DITTRICH

*Moscow - Vladivostock*

My information says the entire route is now paved.
There used to be quite a difficult section from chita via skovorodino to Khabarovsk but that's all history.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I believe there was a ceremony a while ago when the last section was paved. Putin was driving across it in a Lada.


----------



## Road_UK

Not very good advertising...


----------



## void0

Chita-Khabarovsk


----------



## void0

Here is Moscow-Vladivostok expedition
http://www.apex.ru/apex/ru/expedition/


----------



## coth

makaveli6 said:


> You have a Mercedes? :sly:


Very little, premium+ class mainly.
http://bestsellingcarsblog.com/2012/07/11/russia-june-2012-chevrolet-cruze-up-lada-granta-down/
http://bestsellingcarsblog.com/2012/07/14/russia-6-months-2012-lada-loses-grip-on-models-ranking/


----------



## Verso

void0 said:


> Here is Moscow-Vladivostok expedition
> http://www.apex.ru/apex/ru/expedition/


There're some short gravel sections near Tayshet:


----------



## DITTRICH

that's from september 2010 - a long time ago - afaik it's finished.


----------



## void0

ZSD


----------



## Verso

Does anyone know where exactly to drive, if you wanna get from Yakutsk to Jiagedaqi in China? There seems to be ferry between Dzhalinda and Lianfu.


----------



## spacetweek

Any photos of the Khimki section of the Moscow-Petersburg toll highway?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Has there been any developments regarding the Kerch Strait Bridge between Russia and Ukraine at Port Kavkaz? The last news was from 2010 that both countries signed an agreement, but I haven't read about it since.


----------



## void0

AFAIR, Ukraine was not ready to spend money on this project. If that will financed by Russia only, it will be a bit unfair


----------



## Nigel20

Excellent...thumbs up.


----------



## timo9

nice shots!


----------



## Bhound

spacetweek said:


> Any photos of the Khimki section of the Moscow-Petersburg toll highway?


 
Am with you on that. Can someone please confirm and avail link please if there is a Moscow-Petersburg toll highway. I have only seen the Khimki section (near to Sheremetievo Airport) on Google earth though it only shows as a clearing.:mad2:


----------



## dars-dm

From roads.ru:
4th Transport ring segment in Izmailovo has opened:









http://stroi.mos.ru
links #7 and #9 have been commissioned


http://forum.nashtransport.ru/uploads/1346684888/gallery_6066_2700_264178.jpg










bigger image
http://roads.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=20499&st=2420


----------



## Road_UK

In that 2nd picture, do we see a bad case of lane discipline? Or is there an exit-left ahead?

Edit: road not opened yet.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Google Maps location:
https://maps.google.com/?ll=55.772035,37.755718&spn=0.029643,0.104628&t=h&z=14

Planned CHTK in purple:


----------



## dars-dm

Road_UK said:


> In that 2nd picture, do we see a bad case of lane discipline? Or is there an exit-left ahead?
> 
> Edit: road not opened yet.


Yes, this is an exit. The main road ends here.

The small segment of road opened today:
http://www.itar-tass.com/c15/511679.html


----------



## Purple Dreams

Road_UK said:


> Not very good advertising...


hno:
Ladas are underrated


----------



## Road_UK

Hmmm. On export model's, nearly all parts used to be replaced in the port of Antwerp.


----------



## dars-dm

Plus video of the newly-opened road:




(from roads.ru)


----------



## CrazySerb

Belgrorod - Beograd - Belgrade


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Interesting, a two-lane road prepared as a 2x2 motorway dead-ends in Samara.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Cool



evian said:


> Москва
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://russos.livejournal.com/973236.html


----------



## Road_UK

I will be driving to St Petersburg via ferry Stockholm-Helsinki very shortly. Anything I should know when crossing that border? Never been in Russia before...
I'll be either on French or Austrian plates.


----------



## makaveli6

You should probably get a gun before going to Russia, just in case. I'm not joking, comes in handy sometimes.


----------



## Road_UK

Why?


----------



## makaveli6

In case of robberies, usually happening on more rural roads, but still. My dad was once robbed by a corrupt police officer on M18. Chances of that happening is alot bigger if youre driving a van/truck.


----------



## void0

I guess you are Latvian Latvian?


----------



## makaveli6

Yes I am, but what does that have to do with this? Dont get me wrong please, I have nothing against Russian people.


----------



## void0

Road_UK said:


> I will be driving to St Petersburg via ferry Stockholm-Helsinki very shortly. Anything I should know when crossing that border? Never been in Russia before...
> I'll be either on French or Austrian plates.


You have to fill one paper that is often available in Russian only at customs.
It will take 2.5-3h to get to St.Petersburg from the Finnish border once you are done with it. It is better avoid crossing a border from Finland on Sunday evening or on Russian public holidays. But normally it takes 1.5-2h for custom formalities. I am noticing that Finnish custom was much faster than Russian one before, but now it seems to be vise verse.

There is a heavy traffic there, a lot of trucks... But hopefully this road goes through just 2 or 3 small villages and no traffic lights. After Vyborg bypass, it is normally 1.5x1.5. There are about 20 gas station of various brands on the way, Neste, Lukoil, Gazprom neft, Rosneft, small ones. There are few motels too.

I don't know what would be your destination, but you will probably use ring road around St.Petersburg (KAD, 140km), eastern part is normally overcrowded, use western one.


----------



## Road_UK

Cool, thank you. I will most probably be traveling with my wife, who is from Sestroretsk, and that's where we will be heading...


----------



## void0

Sestroretsk is closer to Finland, this is appr. where border was in 1939


----------



## Road_UK

Do you live in Finland? I know Helsinki very well. I have met my wife 5 years ago on the Silja Line ferry. Never made it to Russia yet, but now I will be traveling there not long from now.


----------



## Woonsocket54

Big Russian traffic jam, but can it really be true?

Some have referred to the M10 as a "highway" - is that an accurate description? My sense is that only a few stretches of it are a "highway."

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/04/world/europe/russian-traffic-jam-strands-drivers-for-3-days.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A highway is a major public road. It doesn't have to be a freeway or local equivalent.


----------



## Bhound

makaveli6 said:


> You should probably get a gun before going to Russia, just in case. I'm not joking, comes in handy sometimes.


 

Is carrying a gun openly allowed in Russia?


----------



## Smelser

Bhound said:


> Is carrying a gun openly allowed in Russia?


Damn good question! If there's anything that turns the police against a person, who they may have stopped in the first instance only for a driving matter, it's finding them in possession of a hidden or unregistered pistol. They tend to take the view that this weapon is pointing at them.


----------



## Smelser

ChrisZwolle said:


> Interesting, a two-lane road prepared as a 2x2 motorway dead-ends in Samara.



From the overall Google earth set of photos, it looks like an incomplete highway in both directions. To the northeast of this spot, there's a cloverleaf that looks to be in the middle of nowhere. Here the road comes to a halt at a residential area that seems to be small farm plots. As in any country, ROW acquisition comes first.


----------



## Smelser

void0 said:


> Chita-Khabarovsk


I have seen this film a couple of times before, it's quite interesting. What leaves me gasping is that the entire drive seems to have happened on one long day, ... a huge distance to cover. This guy must really like driving!


----------



## Xpressway

That St. Petersburg dam is looking interesting! Hope Russia accelerates the pace of infrastructure construction while taking care of the quality of it.


----------



## Sunfuns

ChrisZwolle said:


> Siberia has actually quite warm summers and most parts of southern Siberia are not as remote / uninhabited as is usually portrayed. The Siberian Federal District has over 19 million inhabitants and most of those live within relatively close vicinity of the traditional east-west route. In addition, many parts in southern Siberia are cultivated, it's not like driving through tundra.
> 
> I believe the last parts of M58 (Chita - Khabarovsk) were paved a few years ago.


Most of Siberia really is extremely sparsely inhabited, but you are right that the densest part is the Transsiberian railway/highway corridor which at times goes very close to the southern border of Russia. 

As for the road as far as I have heard there is no particular problem driving there. Most of the road, however, is fairly boring - just endless conifer forests. Knowledge of some Russian would be very useful. In some of those places foreigners are very rare.


----------



## dars-dm

Sochi








http://vk.com/lebedevstvn?w=wall7835072_4024&z=photo7835072_301268185/album7835072_00/rev


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Kaliningrad oblast*

What are these numbers? They look a bit like exit numbers, but don't appear to be in order.


----------



## yohaniv

I believe I can decipher them for you even from few 1000km away. That is how the exits follow. First is right away, so it has no number, the second is second and so on. I am sure Russians know how to count their fingers, It is weird for me also. But here we go, forgive my basic CE russian: (3rd photo) 1. Matrosovo is right away then other exits follows: 2. is Zelenogradsk, 3. Svetogorovsk, 4. Jantarnjij (?)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

But if Kaliningrad is #1 and Zelenogradsk is #2, what are the numbers of the exits in between? There are at least two exits between them (the old road and the airport).


----------



## golosa

yohaniv said:


> I believe I can decipher them for you even from few 1000km away. That is how the exits follow. First is right away, so it has no number, the second is second and so on. I am sure Russians know how to count their fingers, It is weird for me also. But here we go, forgive my basic CE russian: (3rd photo) 1. Matrosovo is right away then other exits follows: 2. is Zelenogradsk, 3. Svetogorovsk, 4. Jantarnjij (?)


you are not right This numbers are constant. Look here: ЗЕЛЕНОГРАДСК exit is right away, but it still is #2. 










I think it's a local road number, but not every local road gets it's number. The road to airport is marked with aeroplane sign and the old old road is probably a 1-lane road so there is no number for it.


----------



## Maks33

This highway is a doubler of local road A191 (Kaliningrad-Zelenogradsk). It was built to bypass several settlements. Moreover, this highway supplies a closer link between of the city of Kaliningrad and airport of Khrabrovo.


----------



## italystf

Too bad that Russia doesn't use also the latin script on its road signs (at least on motorways/main routes). It's virtually impossible for Westerners to travel by car in Russia.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

italystf said:


> It's virtually impossible for Westerners to travel by car in Russia.


Why is it "virtually impossible" ? You can learn the Cyrillic script in a few hours, it's not very hard and most characters have a latin counterpart. It's not like Arabic or Korean. By learning the Cyrillic script, you cannot understand the Russian language, but at least you can read the road signs.


----------



## yohaniv

golosa said:


> you are not right This numbers are constant. Look here: ЗЕЛЕНОГРАДСК exit is right away, but it still is #2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a local road number, but not every local road gets it's number. The road to airport is marked with aeroplane sign and the old old road is probably a 1-lane road so there is no number for it.


Yes, I see, I take it back for being too smart. Looks more like exits to local or subregional roads without numbers ... But why even number then? Not sure. Still confused.


----------



## void0

Use GPS do not care about road signs


----------



## Verso

italystf said:


> Too bad that Russia doesn't use also the latin script on its road signs (at least on motorways/main routes). It's virtually impossible for Westerners to travel by car in Russia.


Cyrillic is easy to learn.  Although I can only read block letters, not cursive.


----------



## Wezza

Verso said:


> Cyrillic is easy to learn.  Although I can only read block letters, not cursive.


I learnt Cyrillic very quickly. Both block & cursive. :cheers:


----------



## DITTRICH

italystf said:


> Too bad that Russia doesn't use also the latin script on its road signs (at least on motorways/main routes). It's virtually impossible for Westerners to travel by car in Russia.


Russia is now mostly covered by both paper and gps mapping.
Cyrillic isn't difficult to learn to read and pronounce.
I started travelling by car to Russia in 2005 and the first time was with paper maps. I've been across Europe to Moscow 6 times now and travelled about in western Russia off the beaten track. Never had any problems.
The biggest challenge might be language and the "road police = DPS = GAI" but in my experience not a problem. Don't get me wrong, I have been stopped on several occasions over the years but the only thing I ever "mislaid" was a box of chocolates. No fines EVER.


----------



## golosa

Verso said:


> Cyrillic is easy to learn.  Although I can only read block letters, not cursive.











:lol:
it's _лишишься_


----------



## Verso

^^ That's one of the reasons I've never learnt cursive Cyrillic - it looks complicated. But I don't really need it anyway, block is enough.


----------



## coth

Actually many people draws cursive letters separately and mixing them with block letters. The only problem is that many people have very illegible hand.


----------



## Verso

coth said:


> Actually many people draws cursive letters separately and mixing them with block letters.


Same in Latin.


----------



## italystf

What the hell happened here?
http://xaxor.com/bizarre/9875-the-road-between-ukhta-and-naryan-mar-in-russia.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It's called spring. The upper layer of the soil melts away.


----------



## Verso

But why don't we see such pictures from Canada, for example?


----------



## RipleyLV

Verso said:


> But why don't we see such pictures from Canada, for example?


Because they don't have such roads? :dunno:


----------



## Verso

What about the road to Inuvik? Or to Prudhoe Bay in Alaska? Those are both gravel.


----------



## RipleyLV

Ok. From what I saw on Google, both of them have small functional airfields, which probably are used for cargo delivery anyway, means lower addiction to ground transportation. There isn't high population in those areas and I assume these roads have extremely lower AADT + better maintenace of them compared to situation in that part of Russia.


----------



## Verso

How do you maintain such a road anyway?


----------



## Maks33

italystf said:


> Too bad that Russia doesn't use also the latin script on its road signs (at least on motorways/main routes). It's virtually impossible for Westerners to travel by car in Russia.


Latin script can be seen on M10 highway road signs (between of Moscow and St. Petersburg).


----------



## RipleyLV

Verso said:


> How do you maintain such a road anyway?


With a grader I guess.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Verso said:


> But why don't we see such pictures from Canada, for example?


This is how they do it in Canada:

Dempster Highway:
_The design of the highway is unique, primarily due to the intense physical conditions it is put through. The highway itself sits on top of a gravel berm to insulate the permafrost in the soil underneath. The thickness of the gravel pad ranges from 1.2 m up to 2.4 m in some places. Without the pad, the permafrost would thaw and the road would sink into the ground._

The latter happens in Russia.


----------



## golosa

This is a winter road which is closed on summer. This drivers enter it illegally. There is no summer road to Naryan-Mar ATM. But there is an airport and a seaport.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

New motorway in the western suburbs of Moscow (Odintsovo). It runs parallel to M1. 



Izus67 said:


> обход Одинцово
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Источник: http://docent.livejournal.com/164557.html#cutid1


----------



## RV

Has any one got a map of how will the planned Moscow expressway network look like in the future??


----------



## GmoRioJaneiro

RV, taht it's a very good idea. Better if the map show the Moscow for de FIFA World Cup 2018!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I haven't seen any good maps, but they are building like crazy in the Moscow region.


----------



## Verso

ChrisZwolle said:


> New motorway in the western suburbs of Moscow (Odintsovo). It runs parallel to M1.


Motorway to Belarus? It's the first time I hear something about it.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^I think this motorway (?) will run to the suburbs of Moskow only. On the other hand it can be new part of M1, who knows?


----------



## void0

ChrisZwolle said:


> New motorway in the western suburbs of Moscow (Odintsovo). It runs parallel to M1.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qqxg8c5KbYk


----------



## RipleyLV

I heard that Odintsovo bypass will be toll road with a 120 km/h speed limit.


----------



## dars-dm

RV said:


> Has any one got a map of how will the planned Moscow expressway network look like in the future??


http://old.stroi.mos.ru/news/images/2013/aip/UDS01.pdf


----------



## coth

Not everything of that are expressways. There are large road projects in overall. But most of them are intercity connections, renovation of express streets (avenues), important junctions. Some are expressways.

Those pink are new expressways. 
Not sure about those black can be treated as expressways.


----------



## dars-dm

Here is the report about the construction of the Odintsovo bypass








http://auto.fishki.net/comment.php?id=198322


----------



## italystf

Interesting, Konigsberg\Kaliningrad has always been isolated from the rest of the country it belonged, Germany first and USSR\Russia later.

This was the project of the Berlinka Reichautobahn in Nazi Germany








Unfortunately this project was also one of the pretexts to invade Poland in 1939.









Still surviving 1930s road in Russian territory:









This part, in Poland, was reconverted into a modern expressway few years ago


----------



## Verso

italystf said:


> Interesting, Konigsberg\Kaliningrad has always been isolated from the rest of the country it belonged, Germany first and USSR\Russia later.


Kaliningrad wasn't an exclave in the USSR. Russian exclave yes, but not a Soviet exclave. Anyway, I find it strange that there's no ferry between Kaliningrad and St. Petersburg.


----------



## Road_UK

Switek said:


> He, he... You propably have no clue about all reasons what caused WW2?


I don't think the Dutch, Belgians and French could give a **** about Kaliningrad at the time...


----------



## El_Greco

Verso said:


> Siberia is a big pile of nothing.


A bit like Canadian interior. With all their natural resources Russians could really make something out of Siberia, all it needs is a proper 21st century infrastructure.


----------



## Proterra

void0 said:


> Baltic states & Poland are trying to promote Kalingrad separatism, which is not existing at the moment, for example by issuing free entrance to neighboring countries and make people better integrated to the neighboring countries rather than to Russia. In the same time this region is heavily dependent on federal money and relatively poor, even by Russian standarts.


Ideally, the Królewiec enclave (woj. staropruskie?) should be split between us and Lithuania. There is no reason why those Russians should own a chunk of Central Europe they nicked from the Germans right under our noses.


----------



## MichiH

M7:


----------



## whatever...

void0 said:


> Baltic states & Poland are trying to promote Kalingrad separatism, which is not existing at the moment, for example by issuing free entrance to neighboring countries and make people better integrated to the neighboring countries rather than to Russia. In the same time this region is heavily dependent on federal money and relatively poor, even by Russian standarts.


No-one promotes anything. To be honest, no-one has to. People just cross the border and see everything for themselves. :|


Mysovka, Kaliningrad District









google maps




10km north



Mingė, Lithuania









google maps


----------



## javimix19

^^

Lithuania is richer than Russia I think (in quality of life) and in infraestructures but I don't think that Kaliningrad is poorest than the rest of Russia, I read in wikipedia that Kaliningrad is richer than the rest of Russia. I have to visit the old Konigsberg and see with my own eyes.


----------



## Road_UK

javimix19 said:


> ^^
> 
> Lithuania is richer than Russia I think (in quality of life) and in infraestructures but I don't think that Kaliningrad is poorest than the rest of Russia, I read in wikipedia that Kaliningrad is richer than the rest of Russia. I have to visit the old Konigsberg and see with my own eyes.


Only since it joined the EU... Mind you, driving around Vilnius you still imagine yourself being in some obscure country. I like all Baltic countries, but from my impressions I could see that Estonia has made the most effort, followed by Latvia. Centre of Vilnius is really nice, but I got put off by these gangster looking types on the streets...


----------



## Pansori

Road_UK said:


> Only since it joined the EU...


Nope. If you look at the historical statistics you'll get to see exactly the same trend since 1990. Moreover, exactly the same trends were present during the Soviet era all the way from WW2 to the end of Cold War and even several hundreds of years back if you like (although it would be hard to find reliable numbers). So the current situation is not due to EU but more or less a historical continuation of how it's always been.



Road_UK said:


> I like all Baltic countries, but from my impressions I could see that Estonia has made the most effort, followed by Latvia. Centre of Vilnius is really nice, but I got put off by these gangster looking types on the streets...


Roads in Vilnius are far from great (although improving) but overall level of road infrastructure in the country is pretty good. Far better than in any neighboring country, let alone Latvia which has by far the worst roads in the region (not excluding Belarus) what is very much evident as soon as you go to any random stretch of road in the Google Street View. You have either never driven there or simply mixed up country names (it's a common occurrence with Lithuania vs Latvia).


----------



## Road_UK

Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania. I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## makaveli6

Pansori, I didnt see Road_Uk tlaking about bad roads in Lithuania, he simply said that he was put off by some gangster looking guys in Vilnius. Here I must say, that whenever I visit LT I see many similar looking people on the streets, something you would not find in Latvia or Estonia. On the other hand, your roads are probably best in Baltic's. Also a little bit offtopic, the situation on Latvian roads is better than in those three year old images in StreetView.


----------



## RV

Did the Soviet Union have motorway-like roads outside the Baltic republics (which had even city-expressways)? That's something I've always wondered.


----------



## Road_UK

That's right. Roads are fine.


----------



## javimix19

RV said:


> Did the Soviet Union have motorway-like roads outside the Baltic republics (which had even city-expressways)? That's something I've always wondered.


What a interesting question, I think no, but I don't know surely. Soviet Union had 2x2 roads but I think not in the standard of motorways. 
Perhaps in Moscow?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Current M3 in Ukraine (the Kiev motorway segment) opened in the 1970s.

I don't know when the motorways of Belarus were constructed. M1, M2 & M9 (MKAD) may have been partial motorways before 1991.

Russian M2 and M4 near Moscow may also date back to the USSR.


----------



## Verso

RV said:


> Did the Soviet Union have motorway-like roads outside the Baltic republics (which had even city-expressways)? That's something I've always wondered.


These photos were supposedly taken in 1992, so the motorway must be from Soviet times:


----------



## javimix19

^^

What a few cars. What the signs means? Moscow?


----------



## Verso

Yes, Moskva and Domodedovo.


----------



## Zagor666

javimix19 said:


> ^^
> 
> What a few cars. What the signs means? Moscow?


no,lesliegrad  (little insider joke for all mpfc fans)


----------



## coth

I'm not German - I don't know what is u-turn. Expressways has to be grade separated.

If meant grade separation then you must be talking about US Route network. Interstate is grade separated.


----------



## Aokromes

@coth http://goo.gl/maps/lGpCS http://goo.gl/maps/nXQ3w this is u-turn (ofc here don't counts since is a street)


----------



## coth

Still not sure what are you talking about. Ability to reverse? There are no such kind of turns on expressways. It's quite dangerous. Cars shouldn't break on left lane. You can revers on junctions.

This is an express street, or magistral street as we say. It's not counted as expressway of course.

Anyway - I listed those most notorious examples. There are also some smaller 1-20 km expressways.


----------



## markfos

This is M2 near Moscow you mentioned,

https://maps.google.pl/maps?q=Novok...d=feenyMKtUys3rfYmuIS4_A&cbp=12,10.35,,0,0.23

and M9

https://maps.google.pl/maps?q=Novok...W8tQANKOIpDK0R8xMvjVWg&cbp=12,110.13,,0,-2.52

you call these roads expressways?


----------



## MichiH

markfos said:


> you call these roads expressways?


Why not? It's not a U turn! According to the signs it is forbidden to use it.


----------



## markfos

If these are expressways, why there are no signs like this?:










These roads wouldn't be even classified as GP roads in Poland, I can't believe Russian authorities would classify these roads as expressways, if so, you have very low standards.


----------



## coth

Russia has green expressway sign.

And those are high standard, unless you have some personal inferiority complex on that.


----------



## Verso

Maybe there are signs like these?


----------



## markfos

@Coth, there are no green signs with an expressway symbol as well, and I don't have some high standards, these are standards you can find everywhere across whole Europe for expressways. 
My point is that you describe these roads as expressways which are obviously not, lack of expressway signage confirms that even Russian authorities don't classify these roads as expressways.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Many motorways in Europe have certain substandard design features. Some still lack shoulders, as a matter of fact, some brand new motorways in Switzerland and Sweden are constructed without any shoulders. Most tunnels in Europe do not feature shoulders.

The Russian examples posted have no median barrier, but these certainly would classify as a divided highway. If it has controlled access (interchanges) throughout, it would qualify for motorway standards. A partial paved median doesn't really matter, only police are allowed to use them.


----------



## markfos

^^ But how can you know what is the speed limit when there is no signage, so you don't know if its an experssway or just a simple dual carriegeway as it looks like?


----------



## Verso

The definition of the word "expressway" varies across the world. Yes, it's an English word and Russians have no authority to define it, but for example, this is officially an expressway in the United States.

Speed limit on Russian dual carriageways is probably the general speed limit outside built-up areas (100 km/h, I think) unless stated otherwise.


----------



## markfos

Ok, a bit confusing but now its clear, there should be one definition, standards - at least in Europe.


----------



## coth

Russian laws limits speed to 110 kmph on roads of any types.

It's currently under discussion to rise limits to 130 kmph. M-11 and northern M-1 exit and some other roads designed for 140-150 kmph. But still it won't be allowed with currently discussed legislation.


Yet again i repeat as you misunderstood it - Russian expressways are green, not blue, except for city limits, where all roads have white signs. Motorways and other kind of roads outside settlements have blue signs.

https://maps.google.pl/maps?q=Novok...S8DQ9DVvcVrU4aWiAA&cbp=12,195.54,,0,0.44&z=19

https://maps.google.pl/maps?q=Novok...RIVfeS97GlKjj3OnQ&cbp=11,306.41,,0,-2.76&z=14

Those are true expressways, no matter what EU standards says. Russia is not in EU and has very different population and settlement density. You might have very little of rural expressways to understand what is it.


Interstate 70 - typical US expressway
https://maps.google.pl/maps?q=Novok...EuSiFk3OP7RSjLcd9g&cbp=11,254.99,,0,1.09&z=14


----------



## Switek

markfos said:


> Ok, a bit confusing but now its clear, there should be one definition, standards - at least in Europe.


But there's no one standard for expressways/motorways in Europe. Polish expressways are not good example because most of them are constructed, in fact, in highway standards.

You started completely useless discussion here.


----------



## markfos

Coth, I think you misuderstood me, there are no signs, either blue or green like this with the fornt of the car, which are expressway signs. It doesn't matter if they are blue or green, but there is no a single one marking its an expressway. So how can you know if it is?

But ok I am done, sorry I hope you are not upset, I was just curious why you call these roads expressways, have a nice weekend everybody, cheers.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

In a European sense, this would be considered an expressway:








(TTK, Moscow)

And this would be considered a motorway:








(M4, Vidnoye)

The definition of the term "expressway" varies by country. In the Netherlands these roads generally have a 100 km/h speed limit, but they may or may not have a median and interchanges. In most of Asia, the term expressway is applied to roads that would be considered a motorway (or Autobahn, Autoroute, Autostrada, etc.) in Europe. In the U.S. the term expressway is defined as a multilane, divided highway. However in eastern U.S. the term expressway is also used for what is considered to be a freeway.


----------



## coth

ChrisZwolle said:


> And this would be considered a motorway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (M4, Vidnoye)


It's neither expressway, motorway and M4. It's a side road - exit from M4.
http://maps.yandex.ru/-/CVVLEY8u


----------



## Pansori

True, definitions vary. Even if definitions are very clear there are many roads which do not actually match them (i.e. are sub-standard). Germany is a good example with some of its old Autobahns which would not pass for an expressway even in Germany itself if it was built nowadays. So it's often more about 'politics' than actual standards. I suppose to a larger or smaller extent it applies to pretty much all countries.

However, I think, markfos didn't mean definition as such but an actual kind of road which would normally be called expressway/motorway in EU, China (and perhaps a number of other countries). Russia might have different standards and definitions but that doesn't really matter. What we're looking for is an actual road with specific attributes. Something that looks like this. Regardless of definitions, I suppose, we all understand what I mean.

And in that case the answer should be, very broadly speaking, somewhere in the range of 1000-1500km. That is MKAD, KAD (St.Petersburg), some stretches around Moscow which would probably include M4 all the way from Moscow to Voronezh, a stretch of M2 and a few others here and there (mainly around Moscow, but some others too).

One has to keep in mind that even the Western part of Russia is somewhat sparsely populated compared to Central and Western Europe. Which means there isn't as much need for such roads as, say, in Germany or Netherlands which have very dense networks. On the other hand, Western part of Russia clearly needs to have a clearly defined network in the dense regions. It's hard to tell what it should be but if we look at Spain as a similarly densely populated country (compared to the region around Moscow to Samara and Kazan) it could be anything between 5000 and 10000km depending on circumstances. In either case it should be much more than there is now.


----------



## coth

markfos said:


> Coth, I think you misuderstood me, there are no signs, either blue or green like this with the fornt of the car, which are expressway signs. It doesn't matter if they are blue or green, but there is no a single one marking its an expressway. So how can you know if it is?
> 
> But ok I am done, sorry I hope you are not upset, I was just curious why you call these roads expressways, have a nice weekend everybody, cheers.


If you don't see them it doesn't mean they are not there. In any way - as i said. All roads with green signs are expressways.


----------



## Verso

coth said:


> As far as I remember there are no traffic lights


When I looked at a random part of M8 in Google Street View, I stumbled upon traffic lights.


----------



## coth

Not really _traffic_ light. That's road guard (DPS [Road Patrol Service] post). Lights are used only in emergency case to block road. If you switch to map you see that the junction is fully grade separated.


----------



## Verso

Ok, then it's an expressway without traffic lights, but with pedestrian crossings.


----------



## xAKxRUSx

Bhound said:


> Does anybody have the Moscow to St Petersburg motorway current updates? Its been so silent on this project and i would appreciate it if somebody can update us of the current status.


Here you go...
Sorry about the quality, but I was driving...



View to the north...


----------



## markfos

coth said:


> MKAD is busiest and most powerful motorway/expressway in Europe. Along with TTK.


What do you exaclty mean by the "most powerful motorway in Europe"?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Onega Freeway?*

http://www.codewit.com/europe/9720-russia-ahead-on-onega-freeway

I found this on the web. It states that construction recently began on a 4-lane toll road from the Finnish border at Parikkala to Petrozavodsk. It is supposedly 426 kilometers long (even though the route is circa 300 km via current roads).


----------



## Verso

Why on earth do they need a motorway there?


----------



## void0

My relatives recently bought a piece of land at Vouksa river for house construction (70k euro, not cheap), it is a bit far away from the St.Petersburg, but a-121 motorway is under construction now and some stretches are upgraded to motorway standards and it will take less than an hour to get to the city when completed in 2015.

Completed stretches:


----------



## RipleyLV

Until which place the new motorway from Moscow to Sankt-Petersburg is U/C? I know there's something going on around Khimki and a bit further, but that's all I've seen or heard of, and there are barely any updates in the Russian forum.


----------



## void0

Interception of KAD and Pulkovskoye shosse


----------



## void0

RipleyLV said:


> Until which place the new motorway from Moscow to Sankt-Petersburg is U/C? I know there's something going on around Khimki and a bit further, but that's all I've seen or heard of, and there are barely any updates in the Russian forum.


According to http://spb-projects.ru/forum/viewforum.php?f=26, 15 - 58km, 646 - 684km, 258 - 334km u/c now. Stretch 15 - 58km is going to be opened for traffic next year


----------



## RipleyLV

Thanks! Things clear now. :cheers:


----------



## Attii

void0 said:


> My relatives recently bought a piece of land at Vouksa river for house construction (70k euro, not cheap), it is a bit far away from the St.Petersburg, but a-121 motorway is under construction now and some stretches are upgraded to motorway standards and it will take less than an hour to get to the city when completed in 2015.
> 
> Completed stretches:


hm..it appears to be quite a good quality road..however 
it is not signed as either motorway [автомагистраль] or expressway [дорога для автомобилей]....


----------



## Verso

I'd like to know why they sometimes make extremely short (practically inexistent) braking- and acceleration lanes despite having hard shoulders. I also find it interesting that there are so many interchanges on Russian motorways. Big countries usually have seldom interchanges.


----------



## Verso

http://goo.gl/maps/MDLwn
http://goo.gl/maps/k58kt

Trucks prohibited on E30 during the day? Is that a joke?


----------



## coth

Verso said:


> http://goo.gl/maps/MDLwn
> http://goo.gl/maps/k58kt
> 
> Trucks prohibited on E30 during the day? Is that a joke?


Why should it a joke?

Not all at the moment, unfortunately.


----------



## Verso

How can you ban trucks from such an important road 18 hours a day? And I see trucks driving there anyway.


----------



## coth

Trucks are banned from Moscow, not from road.


----------



## Verso

^^ What are you talking about? The sign is on the E30, not inside MKAD. How do you get from MKAD to Ryazan by truck during the day then?


----------



## javimix19

- What is the actual travel time between Moscow and St Petersburg by road? And by train?

- When the motorway is finished how much time will cost?


----------



## coth

Verso said:


> ^^ What are you talking about? The sign is on the E30, not inside MKAD. How do you get from MKAD to Ryazan by truck during the day then?


Trucks are banned from MKAD in the day time, except with special permission. Most drivers still violates the rule, so fine is getting higher and higher.


----------



## Verso

Seriously? So trucks should use A107 to get around Moscow by day?


----------



## RipleyLV

coth said:


> Trucks are banned from MKAD in the day time, except with special permission.


LOL sto?


----------



## Maks33

Verso said:


> Seriously? So trucks should use A107 to get around Moscow by day?


Not only A107, but also A108 should be used.


----------



## RipleyLV

And has truck banning from MKAD solved some traffic problems?


----------



## void0

Mostly about road construction: http://www.flickr.com/photos/kudrdima


----------



## RipleyLV

Border between Europe and Asia: http://goo.gl/maps/xOKJI


----------



## BlackShark

A new segment of ZSD motorway in St. Petersburg has been opened recently

Look at OSM: http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=60.03613&lon=30.17662&zoom=16&layers=M (from junction with A-181 to Neva river).

Unfortunately, no photos / videos so far.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

You can see a 43 kilometer segment of a new motorway from Moscow to Solnechnogorsk under construction.


----------



## void0

javimix19 said:


> - What is the actual travel time between Moscow and St Petersburg by road? And by train?


That is 700km, road actually isn't that bad, mostly 2x2 but without security barriers, average speed might be 90km/h.
There are plenty of different trains, the fastest one is Sapsan, less than 4 hours


javimix19 said:


> - When the motorway is finished how much time will cost?


It is not known by now, might be 30-50e


----------



## BlackShark

Videos from new ZSD segment


----------



## RV

Tell me something about the segment of road crossing ZSD (planned(UC?) (Exit n. 8) in the middle of the sea that comes from and goes nowhere (can be seen on OpenStreetMap)? There is also a similar one further north. What are these? "Perspektivnyi". Where are these roads planned to go?

And, has anyone got a map of how will the motorway/expressway network of St.Petersburg look like in the future (like the Moscow map)? Any other projects beside ZSD?

Anyways, I would name the ZSD the definetely awesomest road project in Europe! Wish they had the same politics on city-expressways here in Finland too...


----------



## void0

Central ZSD stretch, most complicated one


Ritmo-F said:


> Строительство Центрального участка Западного скоростного диаметра идет по графику. Страницей ранее я приводил расклад о ходе работ которые сейчас ведутся.
> Теперь немного другой информации:
> 
> Подборка различных рендеров
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Демонстрация технологии возведения рабочих платформ (временных технологических эстакад)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Демонстрация технологии строительства основных конструкций методом «надвижки».
> Этот способ возведения конструкций позволяет выполнить работы при значительных пролетах с меньшей трудоемкостью. Обеспечивает возможность строительства искусственных сооружений при большой высоте опор и в случаях, когда устройство подмостей или временных опор затруднительно.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Контур прохождения центрального участка трассы
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Место прохождения центрального участка трассы. Фото двухнедельной давности. На нем хорошо просматривается одна из временных технологических эстакад на южной окраине намывных территорий Васильевского острова.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> источник Фото: Артур Саркисян


----------



## void0

Plans of reconstruction "Skandinavia" (in Russian)


----------



## RV

void0 said:


> Central ZSD stretch, most complicated one


I understand this, but I mean, there are crossings in the middle of the sea that seem to lead nowhere. What are they?


----------



## void0

RV said:


> I understand this, but I mean, there are crossings in the middle of the sea that seem to lead nowhere. What are they?


Not sure I understand what you are talking about


----------



## BlackShark

RV said:


> I understand this, but I mean, there are crossings in the middle of the sea that seem to lead nowhere. What are they?


Future streets / avenues in the area being drained — also known as Sea Facade of St. Petersburg. It's rather far perspective. Don't think there would be any motorways/expressways. 

Regarding future map of city motorways — there is a project to build a connecting link between KAD and ZSD. The road would be traced near existing railways in the southern part of the city, and connected with ZSD near Blagodatnaya st. or so. and go further towards the east.


----------



## void0

Putin recently said that construction of the another ring road around Moscow would be the top priority for federal budget. New road should be completed by 2018 and should cost 350bln roubles. Total length is 525km


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I've seen that before. During the (second?) Putin term (before Medvedev) it was said it should be completed in 2013. Hopefully he puts his money where his mouth is and see some construction


----------



## void0

Let's see how this would be this time


----------



## ChrisZwolle

void0 said:


> Google translate
> New road in Moscow region


(see original quote)

Is it an extension of this road that opened in 2011?

http://goo.gl/maps/eXt53


----------



## RV

void0 said:


> Putin recently said that construction of the another ring road around Moscow would be the top priority for federal budget. New road should be completed by 2018 and should cost 350bln roubles. Total length is 525km


Does this include both inner and outer western sides?


----------



## Aokromes

I wonder, why no:


----------



## void0

Some info in english http://ring-road.ru/download.php?f=/files/downloads/Engl presentation of CRR 02.11.2010.pdf


----------



## rakcancer

Why not like that:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## RV

rakcancer said:


> Why not like that:
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


As far as I know, that is a part of ZKAD project(?)


----------



## marmurr1916

Pansori said:


> Guys, I would like to ask for an advice/suggestion.
> 
> I have got an interesting travel idea which, in short, is a road trip from Russia's Eastern order (the actual origin would be Lithuania) all the way to Vladivostok: http://goo.gl/maps/ypi0P
> 
> Is that a viable idea or is it not really possible? I mean in terms of the road condition, potential dangers etc.? Are there any serious obstacles apart from the distance itself?
> 
> Would the road be paved (tarmac) all the way or are there some unpaved sections still (that would be a crucial factor I suppose)?
> 
> Just though that not that many people have actually done something like this (i.e. an outright 10000km road trip) which makes it rather tempting and exciting.


Try this site (Blog 5 & Blog 6) for up to date information about the condition of the road between Moscow and Vladivostok:

http://www.teapotone.com/site/

Based on the information in this site and from other sites, the route is almost fully complete, although some sections still have major roadworks and the surface on some older sections is in poor condition.

I expect that most of the major roadworks will be completed by mid-2014 and hopefully damaged sections of the route will be repaired too.


----------



## BlackShark

A new segment of "Kemerovo - Leninsk-Kuznetsky" motorway (20 km) has been opened.
Max restricted speed is 130 kph (by default on Russian motorways 110 kph).

Photos:


GKC81 said:


> http://kuzdor.ru/видеокамеры-на-карте.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ http://kuzdor.ru/информационные-табло.aspx


I haven't found a normal map. This is the best probably...
Thin green line is a first segment, thin red line is one that was recently opened.


----------



## Verso

It doesn't look that well though.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I think this is the older segment of the Kemerovo - Novokuznetsk motorway.


----------



## Verso

Lol, those photos are cameras... and it's getting dark.


----------



## coth

Yes, those are control cams

there is one more


----------



## BlackShark

Verso said:


> Lol, those photos are cameras... and it's getting dark.


OMG, I haven't noticed this


----------



## RV

How far is motorway network planned to be developed in the Kemerovo, Novokuznetsk etc eastern areas? I would also assume Vladivostok has some traffic problems.


----------



## BlackShark

Road network of Vladivostok has been improved before APEC summit in 2012. 
Now they have many roads like this:


















However they are not motorways. But it doesn't matter for common drivers


----------



## void0

Looks like a road in jungles from above


----------



## RV

So Kemerovo and Novokuznetsk are going to be connected by freeway? What else, something around Novosibirsk or Habarovsk perhaps? 

That Vladivostok view looks so exotic!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Only 16-17 kilometers of the Kemerovo - Novokuzketsk motorway is still missing. There is a missing link north of Leninsk-Kuznetsky. I wonder if we will see more intercity motorways in Siberia. Perhaps Novosibirsk - Kemerovo and Novosibirsk - Barnaul are viable. Omsk - Novosibirsk may be a bit too far apart.


----------



## crimio

*Road Project Brings Hope and Problems*

http://www.themoscowtimes.com/realestate/article/road-project-brings-hope-and-problems/485091.html


----------



## Maks33

rakcancer said:


> Why not like that:


This part of A107 highway (known as small concrete road or small concrete ring), connecting M1 and M10 highways, will be just reconstructed into an expressway, but not to a motorway. There is an area with sanatories and luxury villas (to the west from Moscow, near Zvenigorod and Istra). Because of this, western part of CKAD moved to the west, farther from Moscow.


----------



## void0

New road Pulkovo airport - KAD

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kudrdima/sets/72157633884766145/


----------



## Кaктус

Nord part of Saint-Petersburg WHSD (or WRD, ZSD).
This part of highway are traced in not-urban area, in the nordwest of the city, but there were some difficulties in projecting because some lands of this area are protected by our green organisations, so parts of highway are constructed above the ground.
This road now connected northwest part of the city (Primorski district), SPb Ring Road (KAD) and E18 Highway (which connected to Finland)



Ritmo-F said:


> Available in fullsize here
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/temaartemium/view/671644/
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/temaartemium/view/671643/
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/temaartemium/view/671642/
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/temaartemium/view/671641/
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/temaartemium/view/671639/
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/temaartemium/view/671640/


----------



## ruslan33

^such quality of road construction should be adopted nationwide in Russia. 
There is still large difference in the quality of road construction between various regions in Russia.


----------



## Wolfgang16

This is the beginning of the new motorway segment from Leninsk-Kuznetsky to Kemerovo:


----------



## Surel

^^
I see that the "advices" are the same everywhere .


----------



## Wolfgang16

More pics of the road from Novokuznetsk to Kemerovo. This is the old expressway from Novokuznetsk to Leninsk-Kuznetskiy:



















After that there is a short 2-lane stretch with speed limits and lots of police. Then it follows the new motorway segment from Leninsk-Kuznetskiy to Kemerovo:




























The end of the new segment:



















The beginning of the motorway segment which has been opened last year:


----------



## bogdymol

M5 somewhere between Samara and Ufa (July 2013):









http://zoom.mediafax.ro/travel/two-ride-pamir-11534679


----------



## RipleyLV

Some cool shots I found in aother thread of infrastructure around Moscow's IBC:


----------



## Attraction

*Construction of multi-level road junction in Krasnodar region. 27.10.2013. *


>


^^ *All photos:* http://new-krasnodar.ru/content/str...peresechenii-trass-m4-don-i-m27-dzhubga-sochi


----------



## NFZANMNIM

A list of all Russian numbered roads
http://base.consultant.ru/cons/cgi/online.cgi?req=doc;base=LAW;n=107089


----------



## RV

So there will be a motorway between Samara and Ufa?


----------



## void0

Road in Sochi


----------



## MonteChristo

Any photos of Moscow-St. Petersburg M11 construction?


----------



## lambersart2005

a shot I made in december - incredible traffic in moscow due to some snowfall. The 3rd ring is one large parking lot - is there any Chance that congestion in moscow will substantially decrease in the coming years? Any new Projects?


----------



## void0

Traffic problem in Moscow cannot be solved by simply extending road network, there should be some motivation for people not to use cars.


----------



## Kanadzie

void0 said:


> Traffic problem in Moscow cannot be solved by simply extending road network, there should be some motivation for people not to use cars.


That is already done a lot there:

1. Cars expensive to own there
2. Normal people there have no money especially after high cost of real estate
3. Extensive public transit system (from metro everywhere, to little mashrutka GAZel everywhere)
4. Strong risk of death from crashing :nuts:

I think improving road network is only thing left... aside from maybe taking out the blue lights off all those politburo guys :lol:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Society_of_Blue_Buckets






(I love how he got bucket knocked off, but underneath, extra bucket! )


----------



## void0

One of the best things for that is expensive parking and high fines for breaking parking rules. This is now actively implementing in Moscow, people of course don't like it and demand referendum.


----------



## RV

A few questions about Russian roads:

- Are there ongoing projects and upgrading or plans for M1, A101, A104, A103, M7, M5 and Volokolamskoja Shosse in and around Moscow, which are in an incredibly bad state by now? I mean, this is a 17 million person city we talking about with roads like in Africa...

- When will 4th ring and ZKAD be built? 

- Will there be a motorway connection between Samara and Ufa?

- Which is the current lenght (approximately) of the motorway or expressway network in Russia?


----------



## void0

There was a tender recently finished for upgrading A-181, from St.Petersburg till the Finnish border (design phase). There will be 5 stretches, designing of each stretch cost 1.5-4.5 mln euro and should take 2 years. There should be 2x3 motorway.

http://spb-projects.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3724&start=330


----------



## void0

RV said:


> - When will 4th ring and ZKAD be built?


There were plans to finish by 2022, but the decided to hurry up and build 525km by 2018.


----------



## void0

RV said:


> - Which is the current lenght (approximately) of the motorway or expressway network in Russia?


There is own road classification in Russia


> I категория: протяжённость 4,8 тыс. км с долей в сети дорог с твёрдым покрытием 0,9%;
> II категория: протяжённость 27,8 тыс. км с долей в сети дорог с твёрдым покрытием 5,1%;
> III категория: протяжённость 109,8 тыс. км с долей в сети дорог с твёрдым покрытием 20,0%;
> IV категория: протяжённость 320,2 тыс. км с долей в сети дорог с твёрдым покрытием 59,0%;
> V категория: протяжённость 81,6 тыс. км с долей в сети дорог с твёрдым покрытием 15,0%


http://autospectrans.su/publ/dorogi...ssijskoj_federacii_kategorii_i_klassy/6-1-0-4

I would guess 4800km of motorways


----------



## RV

void0 said:


> There was a tender recently finished for upgrading A-181, from St.Petersburg till the Finnish border (design phase). There will be 5 stretches, designing of each stretch cost 1.5-4.5 mln euro and should take 2 years. There should be 2x3 motorway.
> 
> http://spb-projects.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3724&start=330


Finnish part (Hamina-Vaalimaa) should be ready by 2017 I guess, sadly not 2x3.


----------



## void0

RV said:


> Finnish part (Hamina-Vaalimaa) should be ready by 2017 I guess, sadly not 2x3.


Are they going to build Hamina bypass too? It is kinda complicated...


----------



## tayano

void0 said:


> Are they going to build Hamina bypass too? It is kinda complicated...


Yes, the bypass is under construction, scheduled to be finished by early 2015 (link). It is complicated indeed; the road will reach quite far north, because of the Kirkkojärvi lake right north of the town.

While the Loviisa-Kotka section also under construction, and Hamina-Russian border section approved, the whole Helsinki-St. Petersburg section will be motorway in the near future. Actually, a continuous motorway will reach from Helsinki via St. Petersburg to Moscow and even beyond, depending on the other Russian motorway projects.

Speaking of which: there's a list of Russian motorways and motorway construction projects in Wikipedia. Can Russian forumers please check if it is accurate?


----------



## void0

tayano said:


> It is complicated indeed; the road will reach quite far north, because of the Kirkkojärvi lake right north of the town.


Finns already dried out one Kirkkojärvi lake when constructing Turku motorway in 1960s, maybe try again with next one 


tayano said:


> Speaking of which: there's a list of Russian motorways and motorway construction projects in Wikipedia. Can Russian forumers please check if it is accurate?


I don't know, there is a lack of this kind of centralized information in Russia, but it doesn't look complete (missing from e.g. Moscow region, Kalinigrad, Far East, Saint-Petersburg, e.g. A-129, Tatarstan, southern regions and other regions)


----------



## ilyan

void0 said:


> There is own road classification in Russia
> 
> http://autospectrans.su/publ/dorogi...ssijskoj_federacii_kategorii_i_klassy/6-1-0-4
> 
> I would guess 4800km of motorways


 First class road doesn't mean the same like motorway. Most of them only dual carriageway.


----------



## void0

ilyan said:


> First class road doesn't mean the same like motorway. Most of them only dual carriageway.


Can you elaborate the difference between roads from first category?


----------



## ilyan

void0 said:


> Can you elaborate the difference between roads from first category?


 First class roads often 1)don't grade separated
2)Have crossroads in one level
3)Have U-turnings


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It is hard to provide a good number of actual motorways in Russia. Many dual carriageways are not motorways for the reasons ilyan provided above.

I did an assessment and calculated 2042 km at 1/1/14. But if you vary the standards a bit, the motorway length with vary as well. There are probably many dual carriageways in Russia that do have motorway standards (2x2 lanes, continuous grade-separation, no U-turns, no pedestrian crossings) but do not have the motorway sign, making it harder to exactly judge the length of the Russian motorway network.

Note that federal magistrale are often called motorways, but these are not what is generally understood as motorway standard.


----------



## Verso

ChrisZwolle said:


> I did an assessment and calculated 2042 km at 1/1/14.


Where did you get 2,000 km? This article gives just 807 km. If you add MKAD, that's another 109 km.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That's probably the difference between signed motorways and roads that are up to motorway standards, but not signed as such.

As I said;

_There are probably many dual carriageways in Russia that do have motorway standards (2x2 lanes, continuous grade-separation, no U-turns, no pedestrian crossings) but do not have the motorway sign, making it harder to exactly judge the length of the Russian motorway network._


----------



## void0

As it says here, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Классификация_автомобильных_дорог_в_России, first category can be broke down into 3 subcategory, IA, IБ IB. They all have 4 lines as minimum, line separation. The difference of IБ and IB is that IB can have crossroads with traffic lights, which is not possible on motorway, so IA and IБ can be classified as motorway.


----------



## big_zer0

del


----------



## void0

Verso said:


> Where did you get 2,000 km? This article gives just 807 km. If you add MKAD, that's another 109 km.


There are a lot of missing there.
For example, here is a part of A-121 (Priozerskoe shosse) that goes from St. Petersburg to Karelia


----------



## tayano

void0 said:


> There are a lot of missing there.
> For example, here is a part of A-121 (Priozerskoe shosse) that goes from St. Petersburg to Karelia


Priozerskoe Shosse is not signed as a motorway or expressway. Also it is not up to the standard (u-turns, no acceleration lanes at places).

In my previous question I meant "official" motorways with green background signage. When I compare the Wikipedia list with Openstreetmap, they seem quite equivalent. Only the Kemerovo-Leninsk-Kuznetskiy section is not marked as a motorway in Openstreetmap for some reason...


----------



## coth

When you have low traffic u turns are acceptable. Acceleration lines are mainly necessary on urban motorways. In total there are around 3000 km of expressways/motorways.


----------



## Verso

tayano said:


> Priozerskoe Shosse is not signed as a motorway or expressway. Also it is not up to the standard (u-turns, no acceleration lanes at places).


I won't complain about U-turns since they are obviously cheaper, but why the hell are acceleration lanes non-existent when hard shoulders exist? I hope drivers ignore lines and drive on hard shoulders until they gain speed.

As for motorways, I understand why e.g. MKAD is only signed as a road reserved for motor vehicles (it's urban), but I think the road Leninsk-Kuznetsky–Novokuznetsk could be signed as a motorway, or the eastern approach to Barnaul, for example.


----------



## coth

M4 - most of the route. There are few sections left, but they should be completed within few years.
MKAD
TTK
M2 - about 150 km of Moscow
M9 - about 120 km of Moscow
Yaroslavskoye highway - about 100 km of Moscow
Some sections of M10 - at least 50 km in Tver province.
KAD in Saint Petersburg
ZSD in Saint Petersburg
R384. Kemerovo - Novokuznetsk. Little section left to build.
R240 - about 100 km of Ufa.
M1 - some 50km of Moscow.
New connection of M1 and MKAD.

And some more.


----------



## Verso

coth said:


> Yaroslavskoye highway - about 100 km of Moscow


You can call that an expressway, but I wouldn't call it a motorway since it has U-turns and even pedestrian crossings (unless you call sections between them motorways :lol.


----------



## coth

It goes to nowhere at the moment, so it does can have little of u turns. And if doesn't look like your favorite motorway/expressway it doesn't mean that it's not the one.


----------



## golov




----------



## golov

Section 258–334km, bypass of Вышний Волочек


----------



## golov

Construction photos of the Volochek bypass, Autumn 2013


----------



## golov

Some construction photos of the M11 (Moscow - St Petersburg) from 2012, unknown section


----------



## golov

Section 334 – 543km


----------



## golov

A few fresh shots of construction near Zelenograd (15-58km section)



















http://usolt.livejournal.com/721746.html#t9771090


----------



## golov

Satelite imagery of the Volochek bypass construction


----------



## golov




----------



## golov

A huge collection of materials from 2009-2013
http://leftside.org/1842#dec2013


----------



## golov

Businovo junction with MKAD



ovnours said:


> Бусиново, натянули "главную" эстакаду - съезда 5, все ровненько.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Другие ее куски:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Очень большая эстакада.
> http://leftside.org/2413


----------



## Kanadzie

Are they still planning to sign this road with speed limit 150 km/h? (like noted on English Wikipedia) Would be interesting.


----------



## Kr_Rance

Kanadzie said:


> Are they still planning to sign this road with speed limit 150 km/h? (like noted on English Wikipedia) Would be interesting.


It is a project speed limit but max speed limit at motorways in Russia as in majority of European states is 130 km/h


----------



## golov

A Moscow-centric map of road projects overlaid on top of Yandex maps

http://roads.ru/map-index/


----------



## dars-dm

Two new ramps from the future NE chord to Shosse Entuziastov have beeen opened.


Nikolas99 said:


> СВ Хорда , Шоссе Энтузиастов , открытие 6 и 8 съездов ...


from roads.ru


----------



## italystf

Street View coverage was largely expanded recently because of the 2014 Sochi winter games.


----------



## coth

Hardly new Far East street view expansion has anything to do with Olympic games in Sochi that are more than 6000 km away. It just planned work.


----------



## Northwood-3179

coth said:


> Hardly new Far East street view expansion has anything to do with Olympic games in Sochi that are more than 6000 km away. It just planned work.


It has 
Games attracts more attention to Russia as a whole. So Google just tries not to disappoint users who would become more interested in Russia.


----------



## coth

Northwood-3179 said:


> It has
> Games attracts more attention to Russia as a whole. So Google just tries not to disappoint users who would become more interested in Russia.


So recent large updates of India and Slovakia both because of Olympic Games in Russia? 

It's just planned work. They keep expanding and expanding it. And Far East has nothing to do with it.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Most attention goes to Vladivostok's Russky Island Bridge and the Golden Horn Bridge, but they constructed another long bridge just north of Vladivostok as part of a new bypass. It's over 4 kilometers long.

Is there more info on this bridge? (name, completion date, length, etc.)


----------



## void0

^^http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Мост_через_Амурский_залив
http://blog.svinchukov.ru/2012/12/28/nizkovodnyj-most-vo-vladivostoke/


















That is part of Sedanka-Partokl expressway (they have there weird names) https://ru.foursquare.com/v/трасса-седанка--патрокл/4f27a579e4b08c16056d93c6


----------



## Eulanthe

void0 said:


> Yeah, half of the Europe.
> My personal record is 1000km for one row from Helsinki to Lapland


I did Zadar to Prague in one day, and I was completely wrecked at the end of it. I was stopped by the police in Prague for turning without indicators, but I just babbled nonsense to them about being exhausted and needing to go to bed - so they let me go.

I can't imagine doing another 500km on top of that!


----------



## golov

Its extremely stupid to do such long distances in one go, yet I do at least a couple of runs Izhevsk-Moscow per year, which totally wears me out and takes about 17-18 hours. The distance is only 1200 km, but the road takes so long because there are a few long sections of 1x1 with heavy traffic where you can go max 60-80 km/h


----------



## Eulanthe

golov said:


> Its extremely stupid to do such long distances in one go, yet I do at least a couple of runs Izhevsk-Moscow per year, which totally wears me out and takes about 17-18 hours. The distance is only 1200 km, but the road takes so long because there are a few long sections of 1x1 with heavy traffic where you can go max 60-80 km/h


That's even worse than my run, I think - at least my journey was all on motorway (except two smallish sections). And my wife drove the first 350km too!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I've read some kind of advisory from Dutch motorist association ANWB that you can - on average - drive only 350 km per day in the Russian Federation due to the poor roads and heavy traffic. 

This is probably bollocks (ANWB is not the best informed motoring club), but how many kilometers can you reasonably drive per day if you have to travel along regional roads?


----------



## void0

ChrisZwolle said:


> I've read some kind of advisory from Dutch motorist association ANWB that you can - on average - drive only 350 km per day in the Russian Federation due to the poor roads and heavy traffic.
> 
> This is probably bollocks (ANWB is not the best informed motoring club), but how many kilometers can you reasonably drive per day if you have to travel along regional roads?


I regularly drive from St.Petersburg to Helsinki, from St.Petersburg till the border it takes 3-3.5h and that is about 290km for me, the whole trip is about 7-8h including short stops and border control.


----------



## Kanadzie

Wow, I've done 1200 km trips several times, probably going to do a 1400 km trip (then, 1400 km back) in 1 month


----------



## Babysitter

ChrisZwolle said:


> I've read some kind of advisory from Dutch motorist association ANWB that you can - on average - drive only 350 km per day in the Russian Federation due to the poor roads and heavy traffic.
> 
> This is probably bollocks (ANWB is not the best informed motoring club), but how many kilometers can you reasonably drive per day if you have to travel along regional roads?


Well, road quality varies heavily between regions but traveling along regional roads instead of using federal network is generally a very bad idea as you can often find yourself driving no faster than 40kph maneuvering between holes or following a long caravan of agricultural machinery. But in some regions local roads are just like 1+1 federal ones. Overall, I wouldn't recommend driving more than 700-800km without a long rest


----------



## coth

Many of R and A roads are relatively good nowadays. There are some broken parts, especially on subject borders.


----------



## LeCom

I filmed this some time ago...


----------



## void0

ChrisZwolle said:


> I've read some kind of advisory from Dutch motorist association ANWB that you can - on average - drive only 350 km per day in the Russian Federation due to the poor roads and heavy traffic.


It is better to avoid directions from the big cities Friday evening or to the big cities Sunday evenings (also partially Monday mornings) to avoid traffic jams, since everyone was visiting his "dacha" over weekends. In the same time roads have been imo improved in last 5 years, so 350km look like a small distance, it should be 600-900km instead


----------



## Maks33

Video presentation of the Kerch Strait Bridge:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fppGkUsPV2U


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nice presentation. I'm a bit surprised by the bridge choice, it seems to have limited clearance for shipping to get into the Sea of Azov.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne

But why exactly did they choose this - the more longer and probably more expensive option? They need to build a completely new railway and everything.


----------



## void0

BriedisUnIzlietne said:


> But why exactly did they choose this - the more longer and probably more expensive option? They need to build a completely new railway and everything.


They say chosing another option will stop navigation while construction is going on


----------



## Aokromes

ChrisZwolle said:


> Nice presentation. I'm a bit surprised by the bridge choice, it seems to have limited clearance for shipping to get into the Sea of Azov.


Average depth	7 metres (23 ft)[1]
Max. depth	14 m (46 ft)[1]

So, no big deal, the sea is to small to allow big ships already.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sea_of_Azov


----------



## Maks33

Maximal depth of the Kerch Strait is 18 metres. Large ships can't sail anyway.


----------



## Aokromes

I needed a lot of time, but at last i found this:


----------



## void0

Regarding Kerch bridge: in 1944, at war time, a one now has been built but destroyed next year due to design mistakes - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kerch_Strait_Bridge


----------



## void0

Constructing new motorway St.Petersburg-Moscow. First stretch (15-58km) should be opened this year


----------



## Kanadzie

It looks like it is passing in free area, was space for this motorway reserved for many years?


----------



## coth

That's all new motorway.


----------



## Автострада

new toll motorway M11 Moscow - St. Petersburg
Vyshny Volochyok bypass



Автострада;116831469 said:


> Фотоотчёт с участка 258-334 км - обход Вышнего Волочка
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _http://www.stpr.ru/press/news/1670/_





Автострада;116831601 said:


> Также пара фоточек всё с того же участка с нового моста на дороге к поселку Тверецкий.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Автор_


----------



## Автострада

Western High-Speed Diameter @ St. Petersburg



Ritmo-F said:


> источник





Ritmo-F said:


> источник
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> источник





Ritmo-F said:


> 26.08.2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> источник


and a few pics of the nothern part of this motorway


Ritmo-F said:


> Пару неплохих фото северного участка:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> источник


----------



## Gubot

Central Automobile Ring Road will follow both A108 and A107, won't it? Will it really have such an 6-shape?
http://www.themoscowtimes.com/upload/5148-g-08-Moscow%20Region%20new%20roads2.jpg
Are there plans to convert it to two full circles?


----------



## RipleyLV

Is that Zenit Arena U/C next to ZSD?


----------



## RV

Are there still plans to upgrade for example the road to Nizhni Novgorod and Samara to motorway? And are they going to do something about M4 besides that by-pass to Kashyrskoe Sh.? Both's ends on MKAD are hopeless..


----------



## BlackShark

RipleyLV said:


> Is that Zenit Arena U/C next to ZSD?


Yes. 


RV said:


> Are there still plans to upgrade for example the road to Nizhni Novgorod and Samara to motorway?


I haven't heard about any clear plans. There is a vision of route "Western Europe - Western China" which would include roads between Moscow, Nizhni Novgorod, Kazan and Astana, a few sections have been built in Tatarstan region of Russia and that's all. AFAIK, no construction is being performed at the moment.

And that's very poor, in my opinion. This route (especially between Nizhni and Kazan) is overloaded and sometimes congested, and a lot of deadly accidents happen here due to absence of barriers between opposite lanes hno:


----------



## RipleyLV

BlackShark said:


> Yes.


WOW, had no idea about the cool location. I hope to be there at World Cup.


----------



## RV

BlackShark said:


> Yes.
> 
> I haven't heard about any clear plans. There is a vision of route "Western Europe - Western China" which would include roads between Moscow, Nizhni Novgorod, Kazan and Astana, a few sections have been built in Tatarstan region of Russia and that's all. AFAIK, no construction is being performed at the moment.
> 
> And that's very poor, in my opinion. This route (especially between Nizhni and Kazan) is overloaded and sometimes congested, and a lot of deadly accidents happen here due to absence of barriers between opposite lanes hno:


And what about radial routes from Moscow in general? I saw once a map which included all western and sourthern routes upgraded to freeway by 2030.


----------



## void0

RipleyLV said:


> WOW, had no idea about the cool location. I hope to be there at World Cup.


Would be nice if they complete 400+m skyscraper till the WC close to that stadium


----------



## RipleyLV

Lakhta Center is also there? Sweet! That's 4 years from now, I think they'll do it! :cheers:


----------



## void0

A little bit off topic: while investigating bottom of the Volhov river due to St.Petersburg-Moscow motorway construction, ancient boat has been found (appr. 15 century with brick cargo)



Ysh said:


> *На дне реки Волхов нашли древнерусское судно*
> 
> Настоящий подводный клад! Довольно хорошо сохранившееся древнее судно нашли в реке Волхов на глубине в восемнадцати метров. Слой ила послужил кораблю как вата елочной игрушке – защитил и сохранил. На корабль наткнулись специалисты «Инженерно-технического центра специальных работ и экспертиз», когда исследовали дно реки. Здесь через реку должен перекинуться мост новой скоростной автомагистрали М-11 «Москва – Санкт-Петербург». Но прежде чем начинать работы, нужно было убедиться в безопасности места.
> 
> - Корабль нашли во время съемки гидролокаторами. Производили боковую съемку. Надо было выяснить, что именно выглядывает из воды - это было похоже на палки. А когда поняли, что это судно, потребовалось уточнить - не использовалась ли эта обнаруженная на дне баржа для перевозки боеприпасов, - рассказал «Комсомолке» археолог-подводник Айвар Степанов, который нашел судно. – Тогда и стало ясно, что баржа не пуста. Из верхних слоев ила подняли несколько кирпичей. Они имеют очень характерные признаки – из таких строили старые церкви.
> 
> Пять кирпичей оперативно отправили в Институт археологии РАН, чтобы выяснить, к какому периоду они относятся.
> 
> - По кирпичам определили, что находка относится к пятнадцатому веку, - говорит доктор исторических наук, член-корреспондент РАН, ученый-археолог Петр Гайдуков. – Об этом обязательно надо сообщить. Таких находок еще не было. Другие новгородские корабли более молодые. Нельзя, чтобы такую находку повредили или уничтожили.
> 
> С мнением ученого согласен его коллега-подводник.
> 
> - В идеале корабль надо поднять, отреставрировать и законсервировать. Но это годы работы, штат сотрудников. Очень дорого, - рассуждает Степанов. - Промежуточный вариант – перенести с места на место и там уже изучать.
> 
> Вопросом сохранения уникального судна озаботились и специалисты государственной компании «Автодор», которая прокладывает трассу М-11.
> 
> - Поскольку место находки расположено в судоходном фарватере и слишком глубоко для проведения исследований, судно, с применением всех мер предосторожности, перенесут на другое, специально подготовленное место на дне реки Волхов, - рассказали в «Автодоре». – Там им займутся эксперты, привлеченные Комитетом по охране памятников культуры Новгородской области.
> 
> Пока что ученые не берутся даже предположить возраст самого судна. Возможно, ему более шестисот лет. Не исключают, что найденные кирпичи – не груз, а балласт и глубже под илом сокрыты более ценные находки. Однако может оказаться и так, что это грузовой корабль, например, девятнадцатого века, а кирпичи - из разобранной церкви, которые просто решили куда-то перевезти.
> 
> - В любом случае, это памятник традиционного судостроения, возможно и допетровской эпохи. Таких у нас нет. Его необходимо исследовать и сохранить, - уверены ученые.
> 
> Найденное на дне реки судно назвали в честь поселка, который находится неподалеку – «Ситно-1».
> 
> 
> 
> http://m.kp.ru/daily/26278/3155724/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Автострада;117021624 said:


> new toll motorway M11 Moscow - St. Petersburg
> Vyshny Volochyok bypass


It's quite far from the city, all the way along the other side of the lake. It's really built for through-traffic.


----------



## Verso

ChrisZwolle said:


> It's quite far from the city, all the way along the other side of the lake. It's really built for through-traffic.


OTOH, the existing road M10 (unlike the railway) gets too close to Veliky Novgorod (or Chudovo). IMO it should be as straight as possible.


----------



## dars-dm

September is the month of new road openings in Moscow

Sep 2 - MKAD/New Ryasan hwy junction

















stroi.mos.ru

Sep 4 - Shosse Entuziastov junction link #12 from Perovo to the NW chord

















stroi.mos.ru

Sep 11 - New Ryazan hwy overpass near Kotelniki








http://uao.mos.ru/presscenter/news/detail/1279161.html

Sep 12 - Mozhaysk hwy overpass inside MKAD

















http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/156409.html


----------



## RV

Why still lack of acceleration lines on new roads in Moscow like on MKAD?


----------



## Maks33

Verso said:


> OTOH, the existing road M10 (unlike the railway) gets too close to Veliky Novgorod (or Chudovo). IMO it should be as straight as possible.


New motorway will be more straight than existing road M10.


----------



## Skyven

Amazing infrastructure


----------



## RV

Skyven said:


> Amazing infrastructure



But no accelerating lanes! Why?


----------



## void0

RV said:


> But no accelerating lanes! Why?


That's exaggeration, there are acceleration lines


----------



## RV

void0 said:


> That's exaggeration, there are acceleration lines


They seem just to use the outernmost lane as such. Like in MKAD.


----------



## FMK94

Timelapse driving video Moskow - Rzhev(M9) - Ostashkov(R87)


----------



## void0

Somewhere at the end of the world, Far East, Vladivostok area


ovnours said:


> Приморье, трасса от пос. Новый на М60 до острова Русский.


----------



## Aokromes

^^ That's the new bridge near Vladivostok no?
http://goo.gl/maps/21Tbh


----------



## BlackShark

^^ All right. :yes:


----------



## Northwood-3179

ChrisZwolle said:


> I've read some kind of advisory from Dutch motorist association ANWB that you can - on average - drive only 350 km per day in the Russian Federation due to the poor roads and heavy traffic.
> 
> This is probably bollocks (ANWB is not the best informed motoring club), but how many kilometers can you reasonably drive per day if you have to travel along regional roads?


I've been driving to mount Konzhakovskiy kamen last weekend. 130km highway+280km paved road+50km gravel road*(460km total) took 6 hours*.
Then we ascend to the base camp for 4 hours on our own. In the morning we climbed to the top for 4 hours and went back to the car for 4 hours. Then it took *7 hours* to return back with 3 stops and night driving.

So there is no big deal to drive 600-900km a day if you are not supposed to climb a mountain. 

PS as far as I know you should avoid M5 and M10 roads because of heavy traffic and poor condition. Regional roads usually better then federal ones, but they tend to disappear or get really bad near regional borders...


----------



## void0

KAD


flatron said:


> Транспортная развязка в Бронке(окрестности Питера)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> фото: Федор "депутат" Борисов


----------



## void0

New bridge has been opened in Novosibirsk
Construction started in 2010 and finished right now
The cost is 17bln rub (340mln euro), including resettling program
Total length is 2097m, central part is 380m, also about 5km of additional roads and junctions have been built


----------



## devo

All of those trucks weigh like... the same as one of those cables holding the bridge... or so.

No. 
But my point is: Conducting these ridiculous "weight tests" just undermines the people's proper understanding of how the tolorance of such structures are calculated.


----------



## void0

First stretches of new Moscow-St.Peterburg motorway


ovnours said:


> "На траверзе" Зеленограда, 12 октября
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://vk.com/spacecot?w=wall146843688_286





ovnours said:


> Около Шереметьево (Московская обл.)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

10 lanes. How long is that 10-lane segment? Or is it near a toll plaza?


----------



## void0

ChrisZwolle said:


> 10 lanes. How long is that 10-lane segment? Or is it near a toll plaza?


stretch 15-58 km
10 lines 15-36 km
8 lines 36-58

http://www.stpr.ru/projects/647/?sphrase_id=247


----------



## ChrisZwolle

They expect quite a bit of traffic there, it seems. 10 lanes could process up to 200,000 vehicles per day. 

Are there already signs installed? I wonder what road number they use. It parallels M10 obviously.


----------



## dars-dm

M11


----------



## MichiH

void0 said:


> First stretches of new Moscow-St.Peterburg motorway


To be opened 'late 2014'. Is there any more precise prediction meanwhile?


----------



## void0

MichiH said:


> To be opened 'late 2014'. Is there any more precise prediction meanwhile?


23.12.2014
http://auto.mail.ru/article/52503-probki_na_leningradke_ischeznut_23_dekabrya/


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

ChrisZwolle said:


> They expect quite a bit of traffic there, it seems. 10 lanes could process up to 200,000 vehicles per day.
> 
> Are there already signs installed? I wonder what road number they use. It parallels M10 obviously.


Well,those are the 2 biggest cities in Russia.


----------



## void0

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> Well,those are the 2 biggest cities in Russia.


At least newly built stretch will remove constant traffic jams to Sheremetievo airport


----------



## void0

Bronnitsy bypass has been recently opened in Moscow region

























google translate


> 12-kilometer detour Bronnitsy is one of the most anticipated road projects in the Moscow region and Moscow transport hub. So far, the part of the highway M-5 "Ural" Bronnitsky transport hub was one of the "narrow" places in the transport links of the Moscow region.
> The opening of a new section of track with 4 lanes, 2 overpasses and a bridge over the river. Kozhurnovka allowed to provide transportation routes from Moscow small ring to the village Ulyanina, reduce the load on the existing road network and avoid the traffic jams at the entrance and exit to Moscow. Cost of construction amounted to 5 billion rubles.


http://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/53845/


----------



## MichiH

void0 said:


> Bronnitsy bypass has been recently opened in Moscow region


Looks motorway-like. Is the new road grade-separated and access-controlled?

Is there any news about the 2nd M11 section b/n Bologoye and Torzhok (66km)? It was also announced to be opened in late 2014.


----------



## RV

bewu1 said:


> I am looking to a motorway construction plan (with map) in Russia for next 10-15 years. In English if possible.





Автострада;118202411 said:


> _http://dorinfo.ru/star_detail.php?ELEMENT_ID=20870_


Found this in the Russian forum. Just click.


----------



## coth

bewu1 said:


> I am looking to a motorway construction plan (with map) in Russia for next 10-15 years. In English if possible.


There are no long term plans. There are only short term plans 1-3-5 years. Being drastically renewed very few years. So pointless to go ahead. There is a strategy. But just wishes.


----------



## Aokromes

I have seen those plans for KAD2 for piter:


















Why no better the blue part to allow on the future a possible bridge?









From: http://spb-projects.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?p=208082#208082


----------



## void0

Russia has built a new sea port from the scratch Ust Luga that should potentially replace all cargo transit via Baltic states and also founded a new town nearby.
And now is building road infra.
Kotelskiy - Ust Luga segment has been opened recently


----------



## MichiH

void0 said:


> Kotelskiy - Ust Luga segment has been opened recently


When was it opened? What's the designation of this new motorway, A180?
When has the section b/n Kotelskiy and Alekseevka been opened?

Do you have any detailed info about the length of the sections and when the works had began?


----------



## void0

A section 16-40km has been opened on 04.10.2014 and started (preparation and planning) I think in ~2010

Opening ceremony: http://lenobl.ru/news19994.html
More info about project: http://spb-projects.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3770&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=225


----------



## void0

New sections opened on M-7
24.10.2014: 978-1011km http://rosavtodor.ru/activity/124/133/13882.html
23.10.2014: 613-623km http://rosavtodor.ru/activity/124/133/13870.html


----------



## MichiH

void0 said:


> ChrisZwolle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any update about the construction of the Sortavala Motorway? Russian Wikipedia says it should open to Sosnovo in 2018, but 2014 Google Earth imagery shows a pretty advanced project, that looks like it could be completed this year or 2015.
> 
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Сортавала_(автодорога)
> 
> 
> 
> At this forum there are reports that segment Magistralnaya-Sosnovo is 2 years ahead the schedule - http://spb-projects.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2904&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0
Click to expand...

I've checked the wikipedia article, Google Maps and OSM and came to the conclusion that the section b/n Keppo and KAD are already completed (8.7km opened in May 2010, 5.35km opened in October 2011 and 10.2km opened in June 2012). If I got you right, the 22.9km section Keppo-Sosnovo should be opened in 2016, shouldn't it?


----------



## MichiH

void0 said:


> New sections opened on M-7
> 24.10.2014: 978-1011km http://rosavtodor.ru/activity/124/133/13882.html
> 23.10.2014: 613-623km http://rosavtodor.ru/activity/124/133/13870.html


The press release says "reconstruction". Are both new motorway sections or was the existing motorway just renewed (was already 4-laned, 2 carriageways, grade-separated)? Can you show the sections on a map?

Anyway, I've extended my list of "new motorways" in Russia:

*M5:* Bronnitsy-West (A107) – Starnikovo  12.1km (March 2013 to 15th October 2014) – ? – map
*M7:* Kushnarenkovo-West – Kushnarenkovo-South  11km (? to 16th October 2014) – ? – map
*A180:* Ust Luga Seaport – Kotelskiy-South  24km (? to 4th October 2014) – ? – map
*M11:* Solnechnogorsk – Bibliotetschny prospekt (MKAD)  43.1km (September 2011 to 23rd December 2014) – project – map
*M11:* Bologoye – Torzhok  66km (Early 2012 to Late 2014) – project – map
*P242:* Lobanovo – Koyanovo  6.8km (Late 2012 to 2015) – project – map
*ZSD:* Saint Petersburg-Staraya Derevnya – Saint Petersburg-Petrolesport  11.7km (March 2013 to 2016) – project – map
*A121:* Sosnovo – Keppo  22.8km (? to 2016) – ? – map
*CKAD:* Chirikovo (A130) – Belye Stolby (M4)  49.5km (August 2014 to 2018) – project – map
*A180:* Kotelskiy-South – Alekseevka  16km (? to ?) – ? – map

_The list is incomplete. Please help to complete!_


----------



## coth

M11 down to Festivalnaya ulitsa, inside MKAD. Few more kilometers. It's urban motorway called SVH (North-East Chroda). That's northern section. And a little of central section - around half a kilometers. Rest has been opened around a month ago.
https://www.google.com/maps/@55.8673264,37.5122215,2323m/data=!3m1!1e3
https://www.google.com/maps/@55.7539886,37.7458587,1567m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## BlackShark

Southern Nizhny Novgorod bypass (motorway, 2+2) is still under construction, next segment is supposed to be opened in 2015 or 2016. Here is a scheme (in russian), solid lines are existing roads, red-orange dashed line is what is under construction (14.69 km), red-yellow is next planned segment (34.585 km).

The bypass will be a part of M-7 route.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*M5, Ryazan*

2 km of M5 in western Ryazan has been widened to six lanes. It includes a new interchange.


----------



## void0

ChrisZwolle said:


> 2 km of M5 in western Ryazan has been widened to six lanes. It includes a new interchange.


Those pedestrian bridges are typical in Russia, but not convenient: IMHO should be done differently, without stairs, either make some kind of mound or probably underground


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A new 11.3 km segment of M53/R255 opened to traffic near Nizhnyaya Poyma, about 100 kilometers east of Kansk near the border of Krasnoyarsk Krai and Irkutsk Oblast.

The press release says:
Всего введено в эксплуатацию 11,3 км двухполосной магистрали с асфальтобетонным покрытием, обеспечивающим безопасную скорость до 120 км в час, а также пять мостов и одна эстакада. 

It says it provides a safe speed up to 120 km/h on a two-lane highway. Are you actually allowed to drive 120 km/h on two-lane highways in Russia? This seems a bit inviting to drive recklessly fast on a two-lane road with oncoming traffic. 

http://rosavtodor.ru/activity/news-from-regions/13897.html


----------



## Verso

Isn't the highest speed limit in Russia (on motorways) just 110 km/h?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There is at least one motorway in Kemerovo oblast where 130 km/h is allowed. But I see them speaking of 150 km/h with some motorway projects as well.


----------



## Verso

ChrisZwolle said:


> There is at least one motorway in Kemerovo oblast where 130 km/h is allowed.


I remember that now.


----------



## void0

Here is the article about speed limit 130km/h (in Russian) http://auto.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=524693

main points:
- new regulation to allow 130km/h limit is taking effect from 06.08.2013
- 130km/h may be allowed on the roads of 1a category
- as for 2013 there were 339 км of such roads, in 2019 should be 2300 km of 1a category roads
- Discussion now is going on if it makes sense to increase speed limit to 130km/h on toll-free roads М5, М8, М9 and М7
- toll segments (21-121km) on M4 should have 130km/h rather soon


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I wonder what speed limit they will post at the new toll M11 northwest of Moscow. If it has a 150 km/h speed limit, it will be the highest posted speed limit in the world.


----------



## void0

ChrisZwolle said:


> I wonder what speed limit they will post at the new toll M11 northwest of Moscow. If it has a 150 km/h speed limit, it will be the highest posted speed limit in the world.


There is no law in Russia allowing 150 km/h, the maximum speed is 130 km/h (on private roads too). 150km/h is rather maximum designed speed


----------



## Kanadzie

^^ note of private roads is interesting. Does it mean GAI could issue tickets to Russian Grand Prix race participants? 300 km/h in 130 zone :lol:


----------



## Eiropro

even 130 km/h is too much in snowy winter...


----------



## void0

Bridges construction as a part of WHSD is going on (subcontractor information - http://www.ica-whsd.com)

Korabelny Fairway

























Petrovskiy Fairway


----------



## void0

M11 section 258-334 km is close to completion

















































http://spb-projects.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2595&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=90


----------



## Verso

^^ I don't get it. Isn't M11 supposed to be entirely a motorway?


----------



## AsHalt

Verso said:


> ^^ I don't get it. Isn't M11 supposed to be entirely a motorway?


I believe that's just part of it...


----------



## void0

Verso said:


> ^^ I don't get it. Isn't M11 supposed to be entirely a motorway?


Why do you think it is not?

UPD: first pictures are M10


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Some photos show an overpass where you see another road (possibly M10?)

By the way those 5 km/h signs are hilarious. You see them all over Europe, but it is pretty much impossible to drive so slow.


----------



## void0

ChrisZwolle said:


> Some photos show an overpass where you see another road (possibly M10?)


Yes, sorry, description says here it is M10 http://spb-projects.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2595&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=90


----------



## Verso

ChrisZwolle said:


> By the way those 5 km/h signs are hilarious. You see them all over Europe, but it is pretty much impossible to drive so slow.


Only by using clutch (or driving an automatic).


----------



## BlackShark

You should remember that according to our laws violation of speed limit for less than 20 kph is not punished, so 5 means 25 in this context...


----------



## EUSERB

Is there any good map of finished Russian highways (4 lanes,divided in middle),I tried to find some,but I couldn't find any on the internet.


----------



## BlackShark

This one is pretty up-to-date but it doesn't distingush highways from common 4-laned streets.

However, between cities roads with 4+ lanes almost always have a divider (however many of them are not access-controlled and have U-turns)


----------



## MichiH

BlackShark said:


> Southern Nizhny Novgorod bypass (motorway, 2+2) is still under construction, next segment is supposed to be opened in 2015 or 2016. Here is a scheme (in russian), solid lines are existing roads, red-orange dashed line is what is under construction (14.69 km), red-yellow is next planned segment (34.585 km).
> 
> The bypass will be a part of M-7 route.


Thanks .

*M7:* Vyazovka – Sheloksha (Шелокша) 12 14.7km (? to 2016) – ? – map

Is Sheloksha the correct name of Шелокша? Do you know when the works began on this section?



coth said:


> M11 down to Festivalnaya ulitsa, inside MKAD. Few more kilometers. It's urban motorway called SVH (North-East Chroda). That's northern section. And a little of central section - around half a kilometers. Rest has been opened around a month ago.
> https://www.google.com/maps/@55.8673264,37.5122215,2323m/data=!3m1!1e3
> https://www.google.com/maps/@55.7539886,37.7458587,1567m/data=!3m1!1e3


I'm a little bit confused. It's difficult to find adequate data. Is it possible to provide data like above (sections from xxxx to xxxx; section lengths; start of construction; happened/expected opening; map)? The u/c sections and the sections which have been opened in 2014. Thanks in advance .


----------



## BlackShark

MichiH said:


> Thanks .
> 
> *M7:* Vyazovka – Sheloksha (Шелокша) 12 14.7km (? to 2016) – ? – map
> 
> Is Sheloksha the correct name of Шелокша? Do you know when the works began on this section?


Sheloksha is fine 

The works began just after completion of the previous stage — so it's 2008 or 2009, but then there was a suspension for a couple of years.


----------



## dsanto

void0 said:


> M11 section 258-334 km is close to completion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://spb-projects.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2595&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=90


Pedestrian crossings in such big-speed-way?? Especially in exit lanes... Killer-ways, nothing more to say.


----------



## Kr_Rance

dsanto said:


> Pedestrian crossings in such big-speed-way?? Especially in exit lanes... Killer-ways, nothing more to say.


It's a rest area btw )


----------



## dsanto

Look again, pedestrian crossing is at the end of exit lane:



void0 said:


> M11 section 258-334 km is close to completion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://spb-projects.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2595&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=90


----------



## Kanadzie

Yeah, it is a little hairy

I am not even sure what is going on there... where would people come from to cross, and where they would go? It is like a parking area with a forest of random signs without any purpose


----------



## Protteus

Pavement quality doesn't look pretty well.


----------



## RV

`THIS is how MKAD should look like.


----------



## BadHatter

There is currently a plan being developed along with business owners on adding acceleration lanes, extra exits and safer exits. It will be finished in March 2015. Here is one of the only articles I could find, it's in Russian (also has video and infographics): 
http://www.m24.ru/articles/59550
http://stroi.mos.ru/rekonstrukciya-klevernyh-razvyazok-na-mkad
Almost all interchanges on the MKAD are being rebuilt to improve the flow of traffic, which includes acceleration lanes. Also, the city of moscow is building a few chordal highways? (not really sure the details have been pretty vague and each chord is different) and a large toll ring road to go around the whole of the Moscow region (525 km long)


----------



## RV

I understand, MKAD was upgraded during very hard years in the 1990's just widening the road and quitting the pedestrian at-grade-crossings, that's all.


----------



## kingsdl76

*Wow!*

Wow; what awesome and futuristic designs! The best looking highways I've ever seen IMO... 

:cheers: :cheers:


----------



## RV

BadHatter said:


> There is currently a plan being developed along with business owners on adding acceleration lanes, extra exits and safer exits. It will be finished in March 2015. Here is one of the only articles I could find, it's in Russian (also has video and infographics):
> http://www.m24.ru/articles/59550
> http://stroi.mos.ru/rekonstrukciya-klevernyh-razvyazok-na-mkad
> Almost all interchanges on the MKAD are being rebuilt to improve the flow of traffic, which includes acceleration lanes. Also, the city of moscow is building a few chordal highways? (not really sure the details have been pretty vague and each chord is different) and a large toll ring road to go around the whole of the Moscow region (525 km long)


That city highways are awesome. Also, they mention collector lines and roads and exclusion of cloverleaf interchanges and building acceleration lanes on/around MKAD! It's a pity these urban motorways tend to end into some shitty "highway" and drop from 12 to 4 lanes after MKAD...

Doesn't Moscow Region have it's own plans except TSKAD? I mean, it consists of a large belt of many quite big cities...


----------



## BadHatter

Yes, several new roads will be built connecting large cities in the Moscow region, primarily in the East and the Southwest. However, information on them is very limited besides "we're gonna build them eventually" so I don't know anything about them. If you look at cities East of Moscow (Reutov etc) on openstreetmap you will see one of these roads, not really under construction yet. 
https://www.google.com/maps/place/M...2!3m1!1s0x46b54afc73d4b0c9:0x3d44d6cc5757cf4c This interchange will be the end of the Northwestern Chord and the start of the road I talked about above. That's what I imagine will happen anyway.


----------



## void0

KAD full circle, circa 140km


----------



## RV

BadHatter said:


> Yes, several new roads will be built connecting large cities in the Moscow region, primarily in the East and the Southwest. However, information on them is very limited besides "we're gonna build them eventually" so I don't know anything about them. If you look at cities East of Moscow (Reutov etc) on openstreetmap you will see one of these roads, not really under construction yet.
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/M...2!3m1!1s0x46b54afc73d4b0c9:0x3d44d6cc5757cf4c This interchange will be the end of the Northwestern Chord and the start of the road I talked about above. That's what I imagine will happen anyway.



The main problem is the poor shape of the circle connecting all those roads.


----------



## BadHatter

Could you specify what circle are you talking about?


----------



## RV

BadHatter said:


> Could you specify what circle are you talking about?


MKAD


----------



## void0

Odintsovo bypass, opened 1 year ago, ~18km, M1









































































































































http://zyalt.livejournal.com/1227466.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Funny, 'dispetcher' 

'Dlya' means fast or something, right?


----------



## void0

ChrisZwolle said:


> Funny, 'dispetcher'
> 
> 'Dlya' means fast or something, right?


"Dlya" means "for", "line for transponders"


----------



## Verso

I thought Odintsovo bypass was a motorway, not expressway.


----------



## mcarling

void0 said:


> "Dlya" means "for", "line for transponders"


Yes, but this is confusing for English speakers learning Russian. The English word "for" translates into Russian as either для (dlya) or за (za) depending on whether the meaning is, for example, "a gift for her" or an exchange, for example, "a refund for a returned purchase".


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

I really like the pictures.
Btw what is the AADT on that road?


----------



## void0

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> I really like the pictures.
> Btw what is the AADT on that road?


45000-50000


----------



## void0

Not directly related to road infra, but funny stuff: due to ruble devaluation, car sales skyrocketed, both Russian, Belorussian, Kazakh citizens are now buying cars in mass quantities, because cars become extremely cheap.
E.g. this one ~5000 euro









~4000 euro









New stuff is coming next year, presumably all < 10000euro

















There are plenty of foreign car manufactures in Russia too, manufacturing all together ~2mln cars a year.


----------



## void0

Random shots

Moscow

















Vladivostok


----------



## RV

void0 said:


> 45000-50000


Have you got any other AADT figures for Moscow and surroundings? I have been long searching for them. Btw Odintsovo by-pass looks like a proper motorway for me?


----------



## Kemo

Avangard-55 said:


> Here in Germany they they can't build an airport in 15 years or the need 10 years to build a philharmony.


Here in Europe there are such things as environmental impact assessments, public consultations, construction permits, expenditure control, public tenders etc etc. In Russia if the tsar says that he wants something to be built, it simply gets built.


----------



## geogregor

This bridge probably will get build much faster than other similarly sized projects would.

First, it doesn't look especially challenging from the technological point of view.

Second, money won't be an object as for Russia this bridge has strategic and political priority, nobody will count the pennies here.

Third, as someone already mentioned, there are far fewer environmental and other requirements, permits and restriction in Russia than in Europe or the US. 
In the west it is the bureaucracy which makes such projects last sometimes for decades.


----------



## John Maynard

geogregor said:


> Third, as someone already mentioned, *there are far fewer environmental and other requirements, permits and restriction in Russia than in Europe or the US. *
> *In the west it is the bureaucracy which makes such projects last sometimes for decades*.


Well, that's really pity than until now Russia hasn't got a comprehensive and good motorways/expressway network, and lack decent roads at all. I would add, quite incomprehensible :nuts:.


----------



## Surel

Well it has quite high lenght per capita.


----------



## Kanadzie

bewu1 said:


> Off course that Russia will build this bridge by 2018. That is the difference between a democracy and a non-democracy - in a democratic country no one would spend 2.7 bln Eur (the final cost will be higher) to build a bridge for AADT od 10,000 cars.


Canada is approaching a similar situation though at the Detroit-Windsor International... Crossing is it?:nuts:


----------



## Road_UK

It'd be a border crossing, yes. A famous one as well, just like the Rhine-bridge between Kehl and Strasbourg, because it's a crossing over a river that divides two nations but is in fact one metropolitan area


----------



## void0

John Maynard said:


> Well, that's really pity than until now Russia hasn't got a comprehensive and good motorways/expressway network, and lack decent roads at all. I would add, quite incomprehensible :nuts:.


Roads in Russia have been significantly improved in recent years, many big projects are still ongoing, besides you are overestimating Putin to speed up the things. Currently, state road funds are often not fully used, because of slow preparation/projecting/planning


----------



## Innsertnamehere

Road_UK said:


> It'd be a border crossing, yes. A famous one as well, just like the Rhine-bridge between Kehl and Strasbourg, because it's a crossing over a river that divides two nations but is in fact one metropolitan area


The Detroit - Windsor bridge? 

The current bridge is almost 100 years old at this point and needs replacing, and the lack of connection to a motorway on the Canadian side proves troublesome. It gets around 25,000 daily trips over it as well, its one of the busier border crossings on the planet from my understanding. Certainly the busiest between Canada and the US. The new bridge will provide a direct motorway connection on the Canadian side, and allow for a higher volume of crossers with large border security checkpoints and having the bridge be 6 lanes wide instead of 4.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

geogregor said:


> In the west it is the bureaucracy which makes such projects last sometimes for decades.


Yep, prior to 2008 the Netherlands was in a virtual lockdown concerning any type of road project. Environmental legislation had so little flexibility most projects were shot down by the courts. They changed that after another high-profile fiasco (a very urgent widening was annulled by the court again). Now we have environmentally sound projects that allow significant expansion of motorways. Right now funding is the limit, not environmental laws.


----------



## Avangard-55

Kemo said:


> Here in Europe there are such things as environmental impact assessments, public consultations, construction permits, expenditure control, public tenders etc etc. In Russia if the tsar says that he wants something to be built, it simply gets built.


It has nothing to do with such things, that the BER and the Elbphilhamonie still aren't finished. He wrote, that Russia has a lack of engeneering and experience, and that's not the fact, that's what I wanted to make clear. Here in Germany (and we are thinking, that we are a country of engeneers ) we have sometimes a much bigger lack of engeneering and experience than other countries. And a lack of money? That shoulden't also be a big problem for Russia.


----------



## Spassky




----------



## void0

> The Minister of transport of the Republic of Crimea Anatoly Churkin stated that the building of the "Tavrida" between Kerch and Sevastopol will begin in 2015.
> 
> It is necessary to develop the transport network of the Crimea, for her to be able to withstand road traffic, which is projected to increase then repeatedly due to the commissioning of the Kerch bridge . At the moment the main traffic load takes the route Kerch, Simferopol, however, local government has announced plans to build a new road to bypass Feodosia.
> 
> Partially track "Tavrida", referred to, will coincide with the already built roads. It will be a four-lane and correspond to the I category. On the construction of the tracks on the route Kerch - Feodosiya - Belogorsk - Simferopol - Bakhchisaray - Sevastopol, in the budget allocated to 15.7 billion, of which 2.7 billion in the current year.
> 
> During road construction works are encouraged to use innovative Dutch technology cold recycling, in which instead of gravel is proposed to use ground soil.


http://estp-blog.ru/news/nid-8225/


----------



## Surel

There is something I am wondering about. Why don't they build something with more clearance. Is there no need for big ships traffic there? Kerch is 18 m deep. I am not sure what is the capacity of Don though and the bridges there.


----------



## void0

Surel said:


> There is something I am wondering about. Why don't they build something with more clearance. Is there no need for big ships traffic there? Kerch is 18 m deep. I am not sure what is the capacity of Don though and the bridges there.


I haven't seen approved project so far.
The idea of bridge construction already exists for many years, many documents have been signed with Ukraine since that, the last one Jan 2014 with Yanukovitch.
This time the bridge will be surely built, simply because connecting Crimea with mainland is the top state priority project and a matter of well being of the Crimean residents.


----------



## Wolfowitsch

WB2010 said:


> Russia lacks money, experience and engineering skills


never heard such idiocy :bash::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## sotonsi

Wolfowitsch said:


> never heard such idiocy :bash::lol::lol::lol:


The first thing (lack of money) is somewhat true at the moment, with Russia feeling the strain of low global oil prices (given that oil wealth is Russia's key money maker). However this scheme is so politically important, I can't see the money not being found for it.


----------



## Marcosebas

WB2010 said:


> *Russia lacks money, experience and engineering skills necessary to build a bridge over the Kerch Strait.* It is simply naive and ridiculuos to believe that a country that is not able to provide a fast and efficient ferry transport across the Strait (last summer people had to wait several days to take a ferry to/from Crimea !) will manage to construct such a challenging bridge.


:cripes:


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Motorway between USA and Russia


----------



## John Maynard

^^ Crazy years 1950's-1960's, back then they thought we will all have flying cars by year 2000 :lol:.

I know that there was a plan to build a railway line on the Bering Strait, but it's unlikely to happen in the long run, because of political matters.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

This motorway will never be constructed .


----------



## italystf

John Maynard said:


> ^^ Crazy years 1950's-1960's, back then they thought we will all have flying cars by year 2000 :lol:.
> 
> I know that there was a plan to build a railway line on the Bering Strait, but it's unlikely to happen in the long run, because of political matters.


Not just political but mostly tecnical. Bering strait is almost 100 km wide. And on both shores there's basically nothing in term of population and infrastructures, with the closest major cities, Anchorage and Magadan being thousands of km away. On the Russian side there are no railways north of the BAM (parallel north to the Trans-Siberian) and only a dirt, barely passable road to Magadan. On the American side, there are no rail connections between Alaska and Canada\Contiguous US 48 states and Alaska has no roads either west of Ancorage\Fairbanks. The tunnel, besides being extremely challenging (twice the longest existing rail tunnel and 4 times the longest existing road tunnel) will require thousands of km of new roads and railway, build over an extremely hostile terrain (permafrost) and far away from civilization. Traffic will be extremely low, because an overland trip from Vancouer to Beijng will require weeks, making flying the only practical alternative (or cargo ships, for bulky goods not time-sensitive). Costs won't be justified by benefits.
Relations between USA and Russia were better than now in the period between the perestrojka and the Georgian crisis, but I dont think that such a project had ever been seriously considered.


----------



## John Maynard

^^ Relation between "the West" and Russia were definitely better also for more than 20 years.

For the crossing they are 2 islands that may be used to shorten the 110 km long tunnels/bridges and for emergency uses:









By the way, there is an interesting description of the proposed crossing on Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bering_Strait_crossing#cite_note-3

In fact, Russia has already approved 3 years ago a 100 bln. USD funding for building a railway line, that I hope will be available for cars/trucks as well (like in the English Channel), or like in the Oresund straight: part tunnel, part bridge, for cars and for railway - if it's ever being built: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/article-2028891/East-West-rail-link-step-closer-Russia-approves-60bn-Bering-Strait-tunnel.html
http://travel.aol.co.uk/2011/08/23/london-to-usa-by-rail-russia-approves-60bn-bering-stait-scheme/

And it would be a really technical challenge for engineers!

Where is this now? I believe that political issues have reported it for another long term.


----------



## Kemo

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> This motorway will never be constructed .


Well, this tunnel will become necessary when Russia annexes Crimea Alaska :troll:


----------



## John Maynard

Kemo said:


> Well, this tunnel will become necessary when Russia annexes Crimea Alaska :troll:


^^ Russia sold Alaska to the USA in 1867, after being ruined with the Crimean War :troll:.


----------



## italystf

John Maynard said:


> ^^ Russia sold Alaska to the USA in 1867, after being ruined with the Crimean War :troll:.


Few days after the Crimean referendum a satyrical website proposed an online petition for the annexation of Alaska to Russia. :lol:

About the Diomede islands, one is Russian, the other American. They're only 3 km apart but the International Date Line runs between them, so going from an island to the other means going a day backward or forward.
In 1987 the American athlet Lynne Cox swimmed between the two islands, as a gesture for international peace.


----------



## sotonsi

John Maynard said:


> ^^ Crazy years 1950's-1960's, back then they thought we will all have flying cars by year 2000 :lol:.


Whereas everyone knows that we'll be flying them in October. The inventor of the Flux Capacitor went and visited 2015 and returned to 1985 and told us!

We won't need roads, and so the Bering Strait tunnel will never happen as we'd just take off. As you can see from this picture, there will be transatlantic travel. These green vehicles are fusion powered and run on small amounts of garbage. :lol:









More seriously, though still on the flying car tangent, the time frame shrunk to 'within 30 years' by the mid-80s, though really (as in the 50s and 60s too) it seems to be a 'this is cool' thing that almost became shorthand for 'future' along with laser blasters, holograms, fusion power and sliding doors.


----------



## Kanadzie

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> Motorway between USA and Russia


Senator Magnuson is more commonly remembered for his involvement with the "Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act" that still regulates warranties on cars and other items in the USA


----------



## RipleyLV

Third ring expressway at downtown Moscow.



















Credit to Flickr user _dmitrylebedev62_


----------



## bewu1

What motorways / expressways / tunnels projects are suspended / cancelled / postponed by recent Russian budget's cuts?


----------



## void0

Panoramas of the central and final part of the ZSD project in St. Petersburg 
http://panoworld.ru/catalogue/catalogue_192.html
http://panoworld.ru/catalogue/catalogue_196.html
http://airphoto.ru/pano/zsd/pano.html

Few photos


----------



## Juni

bewu1 said:


> What motorways / expressways / tunnels projects are suspended / cancelled / postponed by recent Russian budget's cuts?


I have bad english, sorry. I am from Russia. I am neutral to the ruling, more opposition. I think it is too early yet to cancel the project, because oil is above 50$, and rewrote the budget and costs 50$. Yes, and gas sold yet. Ironically, other sources of finance have increased. Even in Poland began to buy more products from Russia.

http://www.rmf24.pl/ekonomia/news-kupujemy-coraz-wiecej-rosyjskich-produktow,nId,1704895

http://tvn24bis.pl/ze-swiata,75/konsumenci-z-zagranicy-masowo-nabywaja-rosyjskie-towary,526000.html

Demand for Russian goods increased due to lower prices on the difference in exchange rates. The company I work for, is unable to cope with the increased demand. LOL. No one could think about it.

I know that badly damaged the expected energy consumption, so nuclear power plants under construction are in abundance in the future. However, so far none have been canceled and is under construction. 

Near the city of Ufa highway construction continues normally.

I do not know what's happening in other areas.


----------



## void0

I was driving recently there at 3am and saw 20-30 units of construction equipment working, so construction pace is good.










Ritmo-F said:


> http://www.fontanka.ru/2015/04/07/131/


----------



## MichiH

void0 said:


> I was driving recently there at 3am and saw 20-30 units of construction equipment working, so construction pace is good.


I think only one short section is currently u/c, isn't it?

*M10:* Ogonki – Beloostrov 18km (December 2014 to May 2018) – ? – map



void0 said:


> Actual construction has started on M-10 "Scandinavia", the roads that goes from St-Petersburg till Finnish border.
> The stretch is 47-65 km, 6 lines.
> Price is 11312951389 rub, completion time is 58 month
> http://spb-projects.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2757&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=105


Are there already more sections u/c?


----------



## void0

MichiH said:


> I think only one short section is currently u/c, isn't it?
> 
> *M10:* Ogonki – Beloostrov 18km (December 2014 to May 2018) – ? – map
> 
> 
> 
> Are there already more sections u/c?


Just this first one, 47-65km.


----------



## drezdinski

This is the Mannerheim highway, right? 

:troll:


----------



## void0

drezdinski said:


> This is the Mannerheim highway, right?
> 
> :troll:


Was build from the scratch and opened in the beginning of 1990s.


----------



## drezdinski

Was supposed to be a joke. I know it's new... forget it.


----------



## kostas97

As this road will be a dual carriageway with motorway standards, why don't they assign it as part of the M11?
(An extension of it, perhaps?)


----------



## PovilD

kostas97 said:


> As this road will be a dual carriageway with motorway standards, why don't they assign it as part of the M11?
> (An extension of it, perhaps?)


According to Russian Wikipedia (link), M roads links only to Moscow. A roads links between other important centers.

Scandinavia highway (with ZSD) will not have direct connection (only via S.-Peterburg bypass) with M11, so I think that's why M11 won't be expanded to Finnish border. And I think that ZSD is more like city street or something like that, but with avtomagistral' standard.


----------



## kostas97

PovilD said:


> According to Russian Wikipedia (link), M roads links only to Moscow. A roads links between other important centers.
> 
> Scandinavia highway (with ZSD) will not have direct connection (only via S.-Peterburg bypass) with M11, so I think that's why M11 won't be expanded to Finnish border. And I think that ZSD is more like city street or something like that, but with avtomagistral' standard.


Oh, i see.....allright then


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi




----------



## void0

M11 construction, section 334km-543km


































































































http://spb-projects.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2596


----------



## MichiH

void0 said:


> M11 construction, section 334km-543km


Thanks . The section is still missing in my list .

*M11:* Veliky Novgorod – Bologoye 217km (2014 to 2018) – project – map

Do you know when exactly works began - which month?

Here's a project info in English from August 2013: > click <.

I'm a little bit confused about the first section:
*M11:* Solnechnogorsk – Bibliotetschny prospekt (MKAD) 43.1km (September 2011 to 23rd December 2014) – project – maphttp://www.russianhighways.ru/for_drivers/m-11/

_Км 15 – км 58 в Химкинском и Солнечногорском районах Московской области в обход Химок..
Движение по первой очереди данного участка, от Бусиновской развязки на МКАД до Международного аэропорта Шереметьево, открывается 23 декабря 2014 года. Вторая очередь будет открыта в 2015 г. Режим платности вводится в 2015 г. Данный участок строится и будет эксплуатироваться в рамках концессионного соглашения, заключенного с ООО "Северо-Западная концессионная компания".
_
Google translated:

_15 km - 58 km in Khimki and Solnechnogorsk district of Moscow region, bypassing the Khimki ..
Movement on the first stage of this area, from Businovskaya interchange at Moscow Sheremetyevo International Airport, opened December 23, 2014. *The second phase will open in 2015* interest payment mode is introduced in 2015. This site is under construction and will be operated under a concession agreement with the "North-West Concession Company"._​Is it split into two sections, the 2nd one still u/c? Where is this section, length etc.?

What's about the other sections? Is any section expected to begin in 2015 or still u/c? E.g.:
http://www.russianhighways.ru/for_drivers/m-11/

_ Км 208 - км 258 в Торжокском районе Тверской области в обход Торжка.
17 ноября 2014 года были подведены итоги открытого конкурса на право заключения долгосрочного инвестиционного соглашения относительно строительства, содержания, ремонта, капитального ремонта и эксплуатации на платной основе данного участка. Победителем конкурса стало ОАО "Мостотрест". Строительство данного участка будет завершено в 2018 году.
_
Google translated:

_208 km - 258 km in Torzhok Tver Region bypassing Torzhok.
November 17, 2014 summed up the open competition for the right to enter into long-term investment agreement on the construction, maintenance, repair, overhaul and maintenance of a fee of this section. *The winner of the contest was "Mostotrest".* Construction of this section will be completed in 2018._​


----------



## coth

First is MKAD - Sheremet'yevo, second is Sheremet'yevo - Solnechnogorsk. Both sections has been opened already.


----------



## RV

coth said:


> First is MKAD - Sheremet'yevo, second is Sheremet'yevo - Solnechnogorsk. Both sections has been opened already.


So is the M-11 5+5/4+4 to Solchenogorsk, like it should logically be?


----------



## coth

5+5 Festival'naya ulitsa - Sheremet'yevo
4+4 Sheremet'yevo - Zelenograd (38km)
2+2 Zelenograd - Solnechnogorsk


----------



## MichiH

coth said:


> First is MKAD - Sheremet'yevo, second is Sheremet'yevo - Solnechnogorsk. Both sections has been opened already.


Have both been opened on 23rd December 2014?


----------



## RV

coth said:


> 5+5 Festival'naya ulitsa - Sheremet'yevo
> 4+4 Sheremet'yevo - Zelenograd (38km)
> 2+2 Zelenograd - Solnechnogorsk


Aren't those 2+2 too few for the traffic?


----------



## void0

MichiH said:


> Thanks . The section is still missing in my list .
> 
> *M11:* Veliky Novgorod – Bologoye 217km


Might be better to ask Novgorod resident mike_nov who is keeping own blog but doesn't visit this thread


----------



## void0

One of completed sections of M11, 258km - 334km (opened Nov 2014, 1 yeah ahead of schedule)


----------



## kostas97

I have 2 questions:
1)Is the construction of the M11 going on in a good pace?
2)Are there any other motorway projects under planning in Russia?


----------



## void0

kostas97 said:


> I have 2 questions:
> 1)Is the construction of the M11 going on in a good pace?


The only problematic place is Tver bypass, they have to hurry up if they want to finish until 2018


kostas97 said:


> 2)Are there any other motorway projects under planning in Russia?


Definitely, but I don't have full information


----------



## kostas97

void0 said:


> The only problematic place is Tver bypass, they have to hurry up if they want to finish until 2018
> 
> Definitely, but I don't have full information


1)Is there problematic terrain perhaps?
I mean is that the reason why it is problematic?

2)OK then, it doesn't matter 

BTW, thanks for answering my questions


----------



## RV

Why is the M-11 just 2x2 on from Zelenograd to Solchenogorsk? It's really obviously not enough.


----------



## void0

Road construction (from Saint-Petersburg towards Pskov (and Belarus))

This section is 31km-54km, approximately from the village of Zaitsevo to Gatchina bypass.
























































http://spb-projects.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1355&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=735


----------



## MichiH

void0 said:


> Road construction from Saint-Petersburg toward Pskov (and Belarus)
> 
> This section is 31km-54km, approximately from the village of Zaitsevo to Gatchina bypass.


Thanks . Do you have more info about the project? Looks like a motorway or motorway-like road. I guess it's here (but it's less than 23km)?


----------



## void0

MichiH said:


> Thanks . Do you have more info about the project? Looks like a motorway or motorway-like road. I guess it's here (but it's less than 23km)?


Few years ago they built first section (something like 2x4) from approximately Pulkovo airport towards Gatchina, which is the biggest town in the region (pop apr. 100k). It was also "dacha" destination and every Friday evening/Sunday evening/Monday morning traffic was unbelievable. Few years ago Luga bypass has been built too, which is on the way to Belarus/Poland/Latvia.
There will be motorway till Gatchina bypass, but I am not familiar with future plans.


----------



## MichiH

^^ Is the u/c section motorway-like? Two carriageways, grade-separated, no traffic lights etc.? What's the numbering? The existing road is P-40 according to OSM, M20 according to Google Maps, R23 according to Bing Maps :nuts:

You know... It's because of my damn list, see link in my signature......


----------



## void0

MichiH said:


> ^^ Is the u/c section motorway-like? Two carriageways, grade-separated, no traffic lights etc.? What's the numbering? The existing road is P-40 according to OSM, M20 according to Google Maps, R23 according to Bing Maps :nuts:
> 
> You know... It's because of my damn list, see link in my signature......


Motorway, it is R-23 (or in Russian P-23), old name: M-20


----------



## solomun

void0 said:


> One of completed sections of M11, 258km - 334km (opened Nov 2014, 1 yeah ahead of schedule)


Is this a paid motorway and do you have this section on a map ? What is the closest city ?


----------



## BadHatter

Yeah, it's a toll motorway to be completed in 2018 from Moscow to St. Petersburg. This section is the Vyshniy Volochek bypass, which allows trucks to bypass the city (was one of the most problematic sections for transit). Here it is on the map (remove spaces sorry I don't have enough posts to post links): https:/ / www .google.com /maps/ @57.5586997,34.5553041,11z


----------



## RV

Still nobody answered: Isn't 2+2 extremely low capacity for Solchenogorsk-Zelenograd?

Also; what are they gonna do about M-11-end in Moscow? Will they build a "rokada" to Leningradskoe Shosse?


----------



## TGrave

RV said:


> Still nobody answered: Isn't 2+2 extremely low capacity for Solchenogorsk-Zelenograd?


Who knows? Personally, I think that for the time it's quite enough. After all, this is a toll motorway and there is an alternative - M10, which is also 2+2 for this part. 
So, this toll road just doubles the capacity and I doubt it will be too busy after they start to collect tolls. And anyway, there are plans to expand it to 4+4 in the distant future (there are groundworks left for the expansion like space under overpasses wide enough for 4+4).


----------



## rakcancer

void0 said:


> One of completed sections of M11, 258km - 334km (opened Nov 2014, 1 yeah ahead of schedule)


Double guard rails - impressive, however I don't see much of service roads. Is this fully motorway according to russian standards?


----------



## BadHatter

RV said:


> Still nobody answered: Isn't 2+2 extremely low capacity for Solchenogorsk-Zelenograd?
> 
> Also; what are they gonna do about M-11-end in Moscow? Will they build a "rokada" to Leningradskoe Shosse?


Maybe, hard to tell. They have built the road so that it is easy to expand in the future, so it shouldn't be too big a deal. The road itself will go through Moscow and out the East side, because it will be the new North-Eastern chord. On openstreetmap, the light blue line that follows this road is an approximation of the future road.

The other end of the chord is the interchange between the MKAD and Kosinskoye Shosse. The North-Eastern chord will follow the railway lines.
Sorry I can't give you links I only have 9 posts :S


----------



## MichiH

void0 said:


> Road construction from Saint-Petersburg toward Pskov (and Belarus)
> This section is 31km-54km, approximately from the village of Zaitsevo to Gatchina bypass.





void0 said:


> Motorway, it is R-23 (or in Russian P-23), old name: M-20


Ok. According to this article it should be as followed:

*P23:* Zaytsevo – Bolshiye Kolpany 23km (Spring 2014 to 2018) – ? – map

The first, northern stage has a length of 12.419km (source) but the Gatchina bypass (which is not yet completely grade-separated) is also widened to 2x2 up to Bolshiye Kolpany. There's an interchange at the end of the 2nd section which is already u/c.


----------



## crazy-driver

Russian road classification. I think they are using only those Cyrillic letters that do exist in Roman alphabet, same as on Russian number plates, although some Cyrillic letters are matching other letters in Roman alphabet, causing confusion.

M - M
P - R
K - K
H - N



> M - for federal highway connecting Moscow with the capitals of foreign countries and administrative centers of the subjects of the Russian Federation.
> 
> P - for federal highways or regional significance, connecting the administrative centers of Russia.
> 
> A - for highways federal or regional significance, is the entrance to the largest transport hubs (eg airports), entrance to special objects or entrance from the administrative center of the subject of the Russian Federation, which has no road links with Moscow, to the sea or river ports, airports and railway stations or the borders of other states. Also used for highways, federal highways connecting with each other.
> 
> K - for other roads of regional significance.
> 
> H - for inter-municipal roads values.


----------



## void0

ZSD, central part









































































City panorama and ZSD










http://gelio.livejournal.com/207966.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Outstanding photos  ZSD is one of the coolest urban motorway projects in Europe.


----------



## Rebasepoiss

^^ I guess elevated motorways aren't really built in urban areas in Europe anymore? Usually it's just tunnels: M30 in Madrid, Stockholm bypass etc.


----------



## Kanadzie

^^ They don't seem to make anywhere except Russia Japan and China 
Tremendously _passé _in Nordamerikas for sure.


----------



## Aokromes

Rebasepoiss said:


> ^^ I guess elevated motorways aren't really built in urban areas in Europe anymore? Usually it's just tunnels: M30 in Madrid, Stockholm bypass etc.


Well, Piter have one VERY good reason for elevated motorways.


----------



## kasiasmr

*new roads open to traffic*



Aokromes said:


> Well, Piter have one VERY good reason for elevated motorways.


Hi All,

I am doing project about new motorways, expressway sections and local roads in some countries and in Russia too. I don't know any webpages in Russia where i can find current informations about new roads there. 
I am searching for informations about roads which have been open to traffic since 2013 to present and new projects/roads with “under construction” status which will be open in future. 
I don’t know any official web-pages about infrastructure in those countries so I would like to ask about your help to complete information about new roads with source link of project, pictures, approximate opening date to traffic and maps if it is possible to locate it. Any known information will be really helpful


----------



## RV

kasiasmr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am doing project about new motorways, expressway sections and local roads in some countries and in Russia too. I don't know any webpages in Russia where i can find current informations about new roads there.
> I am searching for informations about roads which have been open to traffic since 2013 to present and new projects/roads with “under construction” status which will be open in future.
> I don’t know any official web-pages about infrastructure in those countries so I would like to ask about your help to complete information about new roads with source link of project, pictures, approximate opening date to traffic and maps if it is possible to locate it. Any known information will be really helpful


I would be pleased of a map of the very numerous planned/UC-expressways in Moscow and other major cities, and of course inter-city ones too, in Russia.


----------



## Aokromes

kasiasmr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am doing project about new motorways, expressway sections and local roads in some countries and in Russia too. I don't know any webpages in Russia where i can find current informations about new roads there.
> I am searching for informations about roads which have been open to traffic since 2013 to present and new projects/roads with “under construction” status which will be open in future.
> I don’t know any official web-pages about infrastructure in those countries so I would like to ask about your help to complete information about new roads with source link of project, pictures, approximate opening date to traffic and maps if it is possible to locate it. Any known information will be really helpful


As for piter, this webpage exists: www.spb-projects.ru with a forum http://spb-projects.ru/forum/


----------



## RV

Aokromes said:


> As for piter, this webpage exists: www.spb-projects.ru with a forum http://spb-projects.ru/forum/


A map would be more useful...


----------



## void0

M11 construction

542km


mike_nov said:


> Строительство платной автомагистрали М11 Москва — Санкт-Петербург. Мытно, Посад. 524 км. 27 июня 2015 года.
> http://mikhail.krivyy.com/2015/06/29/2015-06-27-novoselitcy-paporotno-m11-524/


Bridge across Volhov river 



mike_nov said:


> Мост через Волхов. Пересечение с автодорогой Савино — Селище. 538-541 км. 5 июля 2015 года.
> http://mikhail.krivyy.com/2015/07/08/m11-volkhov-bridge-2015-07-05/


----------



## ABArch

There is still very little information on the progress of works on the construction of the M11.
I can not find reliable data on the costs and timing of completion of construction.


----------



## void0

ABArch said:


> There is still very little information on the progress of works on the construction of the M11.
> I can not find reliable data on the costs and timing of completion of construction.


MKAD-Solnechnogorsk (43 км) - completed 
Solnechogosrk - Tver (91 км) - construction starts soon
Tver bypass (59 км) - design phase
Tver - Vyshniy Volocheck (50 км) - construction starts soon
Vyshniy Volochek bypass (76 км) - completed
Novgorod region (209 км) - active construction
St.Petersburg area (142 км) - construction just started


----------



## void0

75th interchange built in Moscow since 2011








http://sdelanounas.ru/i/d/3/d/d3d3L...0MzU1ODUwNjNfb3JpZy5qcGVnP19faWQ9NjQzNTI=.jpg


Rostov-Azov motorway is going to be opened on 1st of August.
Total length ~20km


















http://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/65244/


A section of federal highway R-120 has been opened in Smolensk region, total length is 10km









http://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/65197/



Traffic in Moscow has been reduced by 16% due to new road construction.
According to TomTom, Moscow has moved from first place to 4th, after Istanbul, Mexico and Rio.

http://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/63575/


----------



## Ale92Milano_SpA

Driving through Sverdlovsk Oblast (Russia) from Yekaterinburg to Kamyshevo 18.04.2015 Timelapse x4

Through EKAD and P351


----------



## MichiH

void0 said:


> Rostov-Azov motorway is going to be opened on 1st of August.
> Total length ~20km
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/65244/


Was the section opened today? What's the numbering of the new road, P268? Do you have any info when the construction works began?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

On 29 July it was planned to open today: http://doninformburo.ru/news/v-rostovskoj-oblasti-zavershaetsya-stroitelstvo-trassyi-ro-6318.html


----------



## Druzers

*Question*

Are there any statistics of road construction in Russia? What are the plans for years ahead. What is planned, under construction and in auction. Motorways (lenghts, how many lanes), fast roads and main roads. I've seen many sites and I couldn't find it. In here I see some short sections mainly in St. Petersburg or in Moscow. Russia is such a big country, these 2 cities are just a very small piece.


----------



## RV

Druzers said:


> Are there any statistics of road construction in Russia? What are the plans for years ahead. What is planned, under construction and in auction. Motorways (lenghts, how many lanes), fast roads and main roads. I've seen many sites and I couldn't find it. In here I see some short sections mainly in St. Petersburg or in Moscow. Rusia is such a big country, these 2 cities are just a very small piece.


I saw a map times ago. It could be useful if anyone would mind to post it


----------



## FMK94

Construction plan for M7 Toll Route (new MKAD-M7 connection and Noginsk bypass)



Автострада;126072923 said:


> Дублёр М7, он же - новый выход на МКАД, платный обход г. Ногинск (Московская обл.).
> 
> Дорога категории Iа с расчётной скоростью движения 150 км/ч. 6-8 полос движения. Из-за нехватки места трасса проложена в одном коридоре с ВСМ (бирюзовая линия).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Пояснительная, схемы, чертежи в хорошем качестве на Яндекс-диске:
> Пояснительная записка
> Чертежи


----------



## coth

4TK. Perovo - Karacharovo - Tekstilshiki. With 3TK connection. Currently under approval process.

Karacharovo in the middle.



ArtTemkin said:


> ЮВХ: участок от шоссе Энтузиастов до Рязанского проспекта
> Проект проекта планировки.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://perovo.mos.ru/overhaul/reference-materials/ЮВХ на публичку.jpg


----------



## void0

Last unpaved section of 17km in Irkutsk region has been finally paved and now you can get from Kaliningrad to Vladivostok using paved roads.

google says it is 10400km and 126h of driving



Dober_86 said:


> *Последние гравийные разрывы от Калининграда до Владивостока закрыли в Иркутской области
> *
> Последние гравийные разрывы от Владивостока до Калининграда ликвидировали на территории Иркутской области. На федеральной трассе М-53 в Тулунском и Нижнеудинском районах заасфальтировали участок протяженностью 17 км. Кроме того, недалеко от поселка Куряты Нижнеудинского района ввели в эксплуатацию путепровод. Торжественное открытие данных объектов состоялось в рамках автопробега Федерального дорожного агентства "Дороги лучше – Байкал ближе" накануне, 12 августа. Об этом сообщили ИА IrkutskMedia в пресс-службе депутата Государственной Думы Сергея Тена.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ранее ИА IrkutskMedia сообщало о том, что гравийные разрывы на двух участках федеральной трассы М-53 "Байкал" в Тулунском и Нижнеудинском районах Иркутской области закроет ФКУ Упрдор "Прибайкалье" в 2015 году. Дорожные работы в Приангарье будут осуществляться на шести объектах строительства, 12-ти мостах и восьми путепроводах. В частности, будет ликвидирован железнодорожный переезд в Нижнеудинском районе. Всего на выполнение работ в 2015 году выделили 7 млрд рублей.


----------



## Innsertnamehere

So the highway across Russia is formally paved now? Good to hear I guess, though it's a relatively basic thing. When you are discussing 10,000km, paving it all is an achievement in itself.


----------



## AsHalt

So the old death highway that the crew of "long way around" took is modernise?


----------



## void0

Federal government spends a lot of money on developing road infrastructure at the Far East of Russia. One of the major projects in that region is 146km motorway Validivostok-Vostochny seaport, first section 17km should be ready autumn this year.


ambir said:


> Был в Артеме и заехал слегка в сторону трассы, для пофотать. И с ходу возник вопрос. А трассу всю собираются в бетон вместо асфальта одевать? Или только кусками?
> 
> 25.07
> Фотографии от поворота на Аэропорт до развилки новой и существующей трасс.
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13.




Some other road photos from the region
























































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1356271


----------



## MichiH

*Rostov-Azov motorway*



ChrisZwolle said:


> On 29 July it was planned to open today: http://doninformburo.ru/news/v-rostovskoj-oblasti-zavershaetsya-stroitelstvo-trassyi-ro-6318.html


Rostov-Azov motorway is announced to be opened on 26th or 27th August (source; 7th August). The video shows vehicles on one carriageway though.......


----------



## eurocopter

Was Russian road construction affected by the recent economic crisis? If yes, which projects appear to suffer? 

Does M11 have any chance to be fully completed by the time of the 2018 FIFA World Cup?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

eurocopter said:


> Was Russian road construction affected by the recent economic crisis? If yes, which projects appear to suffer?


Every few weeks somebody asks this same question. :lol:


----------



## void0

One of the major projects in Western-Siberian region, a 80km motorway, Eastern Novosibirsk bypass

http://sibposelki.ru/articles/infrastructure/vostochnyj-obhod


----------



## void0

Preparations for Kerch bridge construction are going on, ground investigation, construction of technological entrances, pile hammering.

Concrete and asphalt plants:


tirl said:


> В Тамани и Керчи возводят заводы по производству бетона и асфальта для моста
> 
> Более 150 кубометров бетона, более 130 кубометров цементобетона и 140 тонн асфальта в час — такова производительность установок, возводимых сейчас по обе стороны Керченского пролива в рамках подготовки к началу строительства транспортного перехода. Собственное производство гарантирует оперативную и бесперебойную поставку строительных материалов на объект, высокие темпы и объемы строительства.
> На полную мощность заводы выйдут с началом строительства моста через Керченский пролив. В настоящее время установки производят смеси для бетонирования промышленных площадок, устройства временных дорог, технологических подъездов и других объектов временной инфраструктуры.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sdelanounas.ru/blogs/66325/#cut


----------



## Sergio Screenwriter

Unique landscapes during the process of creation appears in all it's beauty before the eyes of the audience.
A short scenic documentary film about large scale road construction in contemporary Moscow. Shot and edited in 4k
vimeo_com_136981998

136981998


----------



## bewu1

void0 said:


> Preparations for Kerch bridge construction are going on, ground investigation, construction of technological entrances, pile hammering.
> 
> Concrete and asphalt plants:


How much this bridge is supposed to cost?


----------



## void0

bewu1 said:


> How much this bridge is supposed to cost?


228 bln roubles, should be completed by the end of 2018

http://www.rbc.ru/rbcfreenews/54d21fa39a7947680dc5457d


----------



## void0

ChrisZwolle said:


> On 29 July it was planned to open today: http://doninformburo.ru/news/v-rostovskoj-oblasti-zavershaetsya-stroitelstvo-trassyi-ro-6318.html


some photos


Dmitry Zotov said:


> Наконец-то свершилось! Долгожданная трасса Ростов-Азов открылась сегодня. Теперь из Ростова в Азов можно доехать за 20-25 мин.
> 
> Развязка "Клевер" за Кулешовкой перед Азовом - позволяет объехать город
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Развязка на южной стороне Азова
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Так выглядит самое начало новой трассы... Красота!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Начало трассы. Вид в другую сторону
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Клевер" поближе
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Южная развязка
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Убирают бетонные заграждения


----------



## PovilD

BadHatter said:


> The only road that came close to motorway requirements in the Soviet Union was the Vilnius-Kaunas road in Lithuania


It was considered as one of the most modern dual carriegeways in Eastern Europe. Back in 1970s there was a very little amount of dual carriegeways in the region, so this road was a very special one, I think, one of the first Soviet 'motorways' out of Moscow Region  I heard that the road also had a motorway status, as some lower standard Latvian dual carriegeways.



makaveli6 said:


> Some dual carriageways built in Latvia in the Soviet times were considered 'motorways' afaik. That's the current A2 Riga-Gauja section; a section of Riga byapss, now A5 and two A6 sections Riga-Ogre and Nīcgale-Daugavpils.


----------



## rakcancer

I was always wondering why did they build such a high standard dual carriageway between Vilnius and Kaunas and between Vilnius and Panievezys? Wasn't the reason to make more important ports of Klajpeda and Riga and its connection to the rest of USRR? However if so why would these roads go towards Vilnius not towards Moscow?


----------



## mcarling

rakcancer said:


> I was always wondering why did they build such a high standard dual carriageway between Vilnius and Kaunas and between Vilnius and Panievezys? Wasn't the reason to make more important ports of Klajpeda and Riga and its connection to the rest of USRR? However if so why would these roads go towards Vilnius not towards Moscow?


Lithuania wanted roads. Latvia wanted factories. Each got what they wanted. When the soviet empire collapsed and Russia, Latvia, Lithuania and the others got their freedom, the soviet factories were mostly worthless. Lithuania still has the roads.


----------



## [atomic]

So apparently this Bridge near Kaliningrad was blown up at the end of WW2 and was only partly rebuild and the other half lies in ruins ever since.
In Sat-view you can see that there is a new Bridge to the west and apparently there are plans to completely demolish the old structures and build a second carriageway.
location in Gmaps


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It makes for an interesting monument


----------



## darko06

So apparently Koenigsberg (now Kaliningrad) had a full Reichsautobahn before 1945., at least this bridge.


----------



## verreme

darko06 said:


> So apparently Koenigsberg (now Kaliningrad) had a full Reichsautobahn before 1945., at least this bridge.


AFAIK the Reichsautobahn to Königsberg was a single-carriageway road. It's still visible (check Google Street View) next to the newer road.


----------



## Aokromes

Air view shows new bridge finished and running.
https://www.google.de/maps/@54.6907176,20.599013,595m/data=!3m1!1e3
https://maps.yandex.ru/?ll=20.598386,54.693228&z=19&l=sat


----------



## darko06

verreme said:


> AFAIK the Reichsautobahn to Königsberg was a single-carriageway road. It's still visible (check Google Street View) next to the newer road.


I am well aware of that. However, according to posted picture, bombarded bridge was double (2+2), which means in full Reichsautobahn profile. Interesting that the Soviet authorities repaired only one half, probably after the WW2.
Although, it may be possible that this bridge wasn't demolished by Allied air raids and survived until the retreat of German troops soon before the end of WW2. The Germans probably tried to detonate it, but with mixed success: one half survived and after minor repairs successfully served citizens of Kaliningrad all these years.


----------



## [atomic]

^^ did some research:
the old Bridge carried 4 lanes, was build in 1938 and was (is) 633 m long. It was blown up by the german Army in 1945.
Between 1962 and 64 one side was rebuild. The temporary (over 50 years ) steel section in the middle is right where the blurred cars are in the picture above.


----------



## darko06

Thank you very much.


----------



## RV

PovilD said:


> It was considered as one of the most modern dual carriegeways in Eastern Europe. Back in 1970s there was a very little amount of dual carriegeways in the region, so this road was a very special one, I think, one of the first Soviet 'motorways' out of Moscow Region  I heard that the road also had a motorway status, as some lower standard Latvian dual carriegeways.


As I have read the most complete and longest dual carriageway-roads were built in Baltia and Belarus. not in Moscow for example; why that?

Tallinn's Lasnamäe "canyon" is 4+4-5+5. and Rifa's main access is 3+3, surely one of the most modern roads in the SSSR at that times.


----------



## Kanadzie

Because the ZIL-lane made it only 10-lane single carriageway?


----------



## PovilD

RV said:


> As I have read the most complete and longest dual carriageway-roads were built in Baltia and Belarus. not in Moscow for example; why that?


The reason, I think, it's that Baltics and Belarus were been the most motorised Soviet states.

Better access to Baltic sea and Olympic Games in 1980 (Belarus), may also be a reason for this 

And Moscow's vinicities are well served by public transport (railways, etc.) , so there was no need for investment for good motor roads. While there is inpractical to use railway to reach Klaipeda from let's say Kaunas


----------



## TommyLopez

It seems that there are probably plans do modernize this road to expressway standards as the new bridge is already under construction and to connect it to the Polish expressway S22. In the Polish newspaper I have read that the traffic volumes on this Polish-Russian border crossing heavily increased (as lot of Russians use to go for a shopping to Gdansk, etc.) Maybe you have more information about it.



[atomic] said:


> ^^ did some research:
> the old Bridge carried 4 lanes, was build in 1938 and was (is) 633 m long. It was blown up by the german Army in 1945.
> Between 1962 and 64 one side was rebuild. The temporary (over 50 years ) steel section in the middle is right where the blurred cars are in the picture above.


----------



## bewu1

The rouble devaluation last and this year significantly reduced the Poland's attractiveness for Russian customers.


----------



## rakcancer

TommyLopez said:


> It seems that there are probably plans do modernize this road to expressway standards as the new bridge is already under construction and to connect it to the Polish expressway S22. In the Polish newspaper I have read that the traffic volumes on this Polish-Russian border crossing heavily increased (as lot of Russians use to go for a shopping to Gdansk, etc.) Maybe you have more information about it.


 I think it is opposite. There is less cross-border traffic due to russian restrictions on EU food products and also due to depreciation of russian currency against polish zloty. However in a longer term it may have sense to built that connection. It is the shortest way for transit between that part of Russia and EU. It is on extension of the same alignment as on polish side. In Poland it took pretty quickly to upgrade it to expressway standard.


----------



## TommyLopez

rakcancer said:


> I think it is opposite. There is less cross-border traffic due to russian restrictions on EU food products and also due to depreciation of russian currency against polish zloty. However in a longer term it may have sense to built that connection. It is the shortest way for transit between that part of Russia and EU. It is on extension of the same alignment as on polish side. In Poland it took pretty quickly to upgrade it to expressway standard.


^^ Yes, I meant it in a longer term.


----------



## radko

I don't understand. What is mistake on russian motorways, e.g. Moscow - Tula? neither better not worst like in Lithuania. 
Do you know history of motorways in Russia (USSR) anyone? I'm sure sections MKAD - Serpuchov; MKAD - Sergiev Posad; MKAD - Orechovo; MKAD - Volokolamsk, near Voronež in early. Sections have to completed in Soviet times. I doubt in wild Boris Jelcin times.
---
Btw. Russia need the West. In soviet times USSR import wheat (i don't why), machineries and export fossil products (the West), cars (Canada, Australia). According to me, for 5 year connection Berlin - Moscow will be completed.


----------



## BadHatter

Just this year a new section of the Kaliningrad-Poland expressway was opened. 

http://www.sdelanounas.ru/blogs/67600/#cut 
The post itself is really confusing on the whereabouts of this opening, but the comments shine a little more light on it. Google translate the URL for English-speakers, this is the only source where I found the information.


----------



## rakcancer

^^Can you tell us what and how long section it is? Or show it on the map?


----------



## BadHatter

Looks like I was wrong, this isn't a motorway opening. It has the potential to be one in the future, but at the moment it looks like they are reconstructing the Kaliningrad-Mamonovo road 2 lanes at a time. The only concrete evidence I can give on a future motorway is the rebuilt bridge: https://www.google.com/maps/@54.6900257,20.5992981,476m/data=!3m1!1e3
The left part was opened last year, the right part of the bridge (with cars on it in the satellite view) is currently under reconstruction (apparently).
Here is another bridge under reconstruction, which is part of the 13.3 kms I previously mentioned (incorrectly thought it was an expressway, its just 2 lanes atm):
https://www.google.com/maps/@54.5236947,20.2759051,574m/data=!3m1!1e3
Here is a video from the opening: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JZZ2024YPQ&ab_channel=Калининград.Ru—новостиКалининграда


----------



## BadHatter

User87 said:


> В дополнение к предыдущему сообщению:
> Мост является частью кольцевой дороги в объезд города, а именно восточный обход Тюмени. Схема:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Сам мост
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> И развязка после моста
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Источник http://www.car72.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?p=2350973#p2350973


post by User87 in the Bridges under Construction section of the Russian forum. An extension of the Tyumen Ring Road (also known as the Tyumen Bypass). Opened today.


----------



## rakcancer

BadHatter said:


> Looks like I was wrong, this isn't a motorway opening. It has the potential to be one in the future, but at the moment it looks like they are reconstructing the Kaliningrad-Mamonovo road 2 lanes at a time. The only concrete evidence I can give on a future motorway is the rebuilt bridge: https://www.google.com/maps/@54.6900257,20.5992981,476m/data=!3m1!1e3
> The left part was opened last year, the right part of the bridge (with cars on it in the satellite view) is currently under reconstruction (apparently).
> Here is another bridge under reconstruction, which is part of the 13.3 kms I previously mentioned (incorrectly thought it was an expressway, its just 2 lanes atm):
> https://www.google.com/maps/@54.5236947,20.2759051,574m/data=!3m1!1e3
> Here is a video from the opening:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JZZ2024YPQ&ab_channel=Калининград.Ru—новостиКалининграда


OK, then I thought I missed something big... I found interesting that on russian side there is not that much of overpasses left. I think these few german remains left from prewar era:https://www.google.com/maps/@54.557...92&h=106&yaw=227.55333&pitch=0!7i13312!8i6656 and these https://www.google.com/maps/@54.484...4!1snZjo7dE_21gAh_Hi7kbJNw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656 
https://www.google.com/maps/@54.622...4!1sLuJjiQOsTxlR3QJUCi77kA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The 4th road bridge across the Yenisey River in Krasnoyarsk opened to traffic yesterday. It is the westernmost crossing in the Krasnoyarsk area.

I couldn't find a good resolution and high quality photo. Maybe others can post one or two.


----------



## void0

saint-petersburg


flatron said:


> Немного СПб
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Дмитрий Песочинский


----------



## BadHatter

Here's a video on the 4th bridge in Krasnoyarsk. This is the 1st step of the total bridge complex, the road is going to go further into the city, but construction on it is starting now. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pMrekwev8E&ab_channel=ТелекомпанияЕнисей


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Platon*

A new electronic tolling system will be introduced on all Russian federal highways on 15 November. It is only for trucks with a weight over 12 tons.

The initial toll rate is very low, only 1.53 rubles per kilometer. That's € 0.02, 10 times lower than most toll systems in Central Europe. The estimated toll revenue is fairly low, only about 50 billion rubles (€ 720 million) per year.

Website: http://platon.ru/en/


----------



## coth

That seems to be a tax, not a toll.


----------



## Woonsocket54

Truckers who are protesting this are traitors to Russia and should be summarily banished from the trucking industry.


----------



## Rebasepoiss

^^ I sincerely hope that's sarcasm.


----------



## jackass94

Rebasepoiss said:


> ^^ I sincerely hope that's sarcasm.


Of course they're not traitors, they're just protecting their business. But the system itself is fine and useful because there's a huge part of truckers who work in the underground economy. Maybe the time is just not right, the government should do it a bit later. Moreover, a lot of people protest not against the system itself but against people who are put in charge of this.


----------



## coth

^ That was a reply to deleted post


----------



## ukraroad

Federal highways meaning what? All M class roads or some A class too? How will they control how much km will a truck pass? A better option is vignette then, cause I guess the only way to imply it is phone-tracking, at which FSB(Federal Security Service) is expert though:banana:. Or will they put cameras??? But then there will be a website detecting those cameras and finding a way to bypass... If they hadn't prepared it, they gonna receive nothing at all:bash:.


----------



## jackass94

ukraroad said:


> Federal highways meaning what? All M class roads or some A class too? How will they control how much km will a truck pass? A better option is vignette then, cause I guess the only way to imply it is phone-tracking, at which FSB(Federal Security Service) is expert though:banana:. Or will they put cameras??? But then there will be a website detecting those cameras and finding a way to bypass... If they hadn't prepared it, they gonna receive nothing at all:bash:.


You either report on your route and check in every few km and pay or get a navigation device which follows the route and withdraws money from the bank account. 

This is how it looks


----------



## ukraroad

Ah. It becomes obligatory then. But a) a company can lie about the route and b) it encourages black business even more. c) I wonder how the police will enforce it... They pretend to do everything to do good but in fact it comes as it always comes: through the *** Also I wonder how the foreign trucks will buy the thing. And, at last, the real reason about this is just to embargo the European items, so they could be located, then stopped by police, and here comes the Inquisition - if you come with Spanish peaches in trucks, they will be very likely dug in earth:bash:


----------



## jackass94

ukraroad said:


> Ah. It becomes obligatory then. But a) a company can lie about the route and b) it encourages black business even more. c) I wonder how the police will enforce it... They are doing everything to do good but in fact it comes as it always comes: through the ***


a) A route map with description of the cargo must be given to those Platon guys before the departure. After that, a driver will have to check in at every toll on his way. If he doesn't, there must be something wrong. 

b) How does it? I mean, every tax encourages black business then. I guess it must be just unprofitable to break the law, fines have to be high enough although the government won't fine anyone in 6 mouth so people can get used to the new system.

Some people say that it will make goods' prices rise but a few additional cents wouldn't make a big difference. Moreover, many drivers increased their service prices by 50-100 percent just because of the protest.
I really think that it has nothing to do with the embargo. It was proposed long time before and those political problems won't last forever.

As for foreign trucks, here's the info from their official site:



> We recommend to vehicle owners of foreign entities to register in the Toll Collection System and issue Toll Tickets in website before entering the Russian Federation. It will significantly save your time while crossing border.


----------



## Woonsocket54

wasn't Platon the character in that Ironiya Sud'by movie? That's a silly name for a toll collecting device.


----------



## golov

Woonsocket54 said:


> wasn't Platon the character in that Ironiya Sud'by movie? That's a silly name for a toll collecting device.


Its a word play, because in Russian the verb to pay is "platit" and so the name of the system sounds something like pay-on


----------



## RV

https://www.google.fi/maps/@59.7952...03&h=100&yaw=48.366482&pitch=0!7i13312!8i6656

Volhonskoe Shosse just outside SPB. Is someone going to do sometning about this decay?


----------



## HarryMiller

Still about history.
Who knows anything about "Motorways" in USRR built during WW2? Roads Moscow-Minsk and Moscow-Kaluga, which were made before 1941, were 2x1, 12-15 m width, 10 cm thick layer of cement. I heard that they were called "Avtomagistrala" on Soviet military maps and "Autobahn" on the German military maps.
Were there grade-separated junctions, like in the Italians motorways at this time?


----------



## Ajakran

The only road in Russia that placed in semidesert landscape, where you won't meet no single tree. It's Astrakhan - Elista road, 300 km long.


































Small town near the road.










Gas station.


----------



## Jachoslaw

italystf said:


> Despite problems between EU and Russia, there are agreements for local visa-free travelling between Kaliningrad oblast and neighbouring regions in Poland and Lithuania. And everyone else can cross that border with a visa.
> It's not an EU border, but it's not the Korean DMZ either.
> And E28 in Russia is one of the two sections of Reichautobahn still surviving with the original pavement, the other being E36/DK18 in south-western Poland.


These agreement has been suspended by Polish government about two months ago, as well as with Ukraine.
Please, correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is there any news about the CKAD - the Moscow outer beltway? There was supposedly a construction start in August 2014 for a 50 km segment from M4 to A101. I browsed through Google Earth but could not find any construction works...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It appears that the Murmansk Bypass was inaugurated today. It's the first higher-class (motorway-like) road in this region, and perhaps could be considered the northernmost motorway / expressway in the world.

http://rosavtodor.ru/activity/124/133/16922.html


----------



## bewu1

ChrisZwolle said:


> Is there any news about the CKAD - the Moscow outer beltway? There was supposedly a construction start in August 2014 for a 50 km segment from M4 to A101. I browsed through Google Earth but could not find any construction works...


Blame low price of oil and gaz


----------



## coth

bewu1 said:


> Blame low price of oil and gaz


I remember polish trolls trolling economy thread back in 2014 when ruble went 30% down, like it was the end of the world. Eventually zloty went 30% as well, not poles trying to find excuses, like nothing happened.


----------



## coth

ChrisZwolle said:


> Is there any news about the CKAD - the Moscow outer beltway? There was supposedly a construction start in August 2014 for a 50 km segment from M4 to A101. I browsed through Google Earth but could not find any construction works...


It's pretty far away to make daily reports.

there is some, but about m1 crossing.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=135192105&postcount=304


----------



## bewu1

coth said:


> I remember polish trolls trolling economy thread back in 2004 when ruble went 30% down, like it was the end of the world. Eventually zloty went 30% as well, not poles trying to find excuses, like nothing happened.


Add dozens of billions of USD spend on Soczi Olympics, Mundial 2018 and on war in Syria as well.


----------



## Kanadzie

coth said:


> I remember polish trolls trolling economy thread back in 2004 when ruble went 30% down, like it was the end of the world. Eventually zloty went 30% as well, not poles trying to find excuses, like nothing happened.


Poles and Russians are always arguing only because they love each other but won't admit it, like two brothers :lol:


----------



## keber

What is happening with M11 from Solnečnogorsk to and around Tver? I didn't see any construction this spring.


----------



## Maks33

bewu1 said:


> Add dozens of billions of USD spend on Soczi Olympics, Mundial 2018 and on war in Syria as well.


And for the Kerch Strait Bridge being built successfully.


----------



## sponge_bob

coth said:


> It's pretty far away to make daily reports.
> 
> there is some, but about m1 crossing.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=135192105&postcount=304



Just about the CKAD again.

1. How long will it be? EDIT 339km
2 will it be a full ring? Northern section? EDIT, Allegedly yes

3. Is this the section under construction/tendered or a new tender?

http://www.russianhighways.ru/en/fo...al-ring-road-ckad-moscow-region-section-4.php

4. Is it still to be tendered in 5 sections and how many of these tenders have been announced so far?


----------



## Rebasepoiss

Maks33 said:


> And for the Kerch Strait Bridge being built successfully.


Apparently the cost of that bridge will consume 70% of the budget for all the roads and bridges in Russia in 2016.

Source


----------



## TGrave

Rebasepoiss said:


> Apparently the cost of that bridge will consume 70% of the budget for all the roads and bridges in Russia in 2016.
> 
> Source


That's an example of journalist interpretation of facts. 70% of the *federal* budget for roads and bridges *construction* in 2016.

That does not include federal roads and bridges *support and repairs*, and of course does not include any *regional* roads and bridges - which is constructed and supported with regional money obviously.

Let me just say that Moscow (as a city) spends 2.5 times more on subway construction and 2 times more on roads construction in 2016 than federals spend on this bridge (yes, the road budget of Moscow is larger than the federal). And Moscow is just one (albeit the richest) of the 95 (or 93 if you prefer for some reason not to count Crimea and Sevastopol) regions of the largest by area country on the planet.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ True, but Moscow represents almost a quarter of the entire GDP of the Russian Federation. So it makes sense that its share of infrastructure spending is also much greater than the average of all federal subjects.

I also wouldn't call the bridge to Crimea a 'bridge to nowhere'. Crimea has a population of 2.2 million and a bridge connection has been planned for much of the last 100 years.


----------



## verreme

^^ Plus it makes a lot of sense from the military point of view now that Russia is claiming that territory. It's the bridge what will make it _de facto_ part of the Federation.


----------



## Dober_86

geogregor said:


> How long is this stretch? Do you have any map?


14 kilometres.


----------



## Dober_86

*Western Rapid Diameter*, a 46.6-km long toll motorway in St. Petersburg. 













































_https://vk.com/nchspb_


----------



## Dober_86

Western Rapid Diameter, Cenral section. Sep. 13, 2016.




































_https://vk.com/nchspb_


----------



## Dober_86

Concrete motorways are still extremely rare in Russia. 

The 4 lane, 13.5 km long *Artyom bypass *inaugurated in August near Vladivostok, Far East. The second of this kind in the region. Includes 2 interchanges (asphalt), 8 bridges and overpasses

















































































_http://www.newsvl.ru/vlad/2016/08/23/150745/
_


----------



## Dober_86

keber said:


> What is happening with M11 from Solnečnogorsk to and around Tver? I didn't see any construction this spring.


M10 (M11 is part of it) around Tver, Zavolzhskiy. 









_https://vk.com/tverbuilding_


----------



## MichiH

Dober_86 said:


> *Western Rapid Diameter*, a 46.6-km long toll motorway in St. Petersburg.
> _https://vk.com/nchspb_


The motorway was announced to be opened in 2016 but I think the road on the pics does not look like to be opened in 2016. Is there any (official) estimated opening date?


----------



## MichiH

Dober_86 said:


> M10 (M11 is part of it) around Tver, Zavolzhskiy.
> 
> _https://vk.com/tverbuilding_


Is it the section east of Tver or Tver bypass?

What's the status of the remaining sections?

These are u/c:

*M11:* St Petersburg-Pulkovo (A118) – Veliky Novgorod 141km (June 2015 to 2018) – project – map
*M11:* Veliky Novgorod – Bologoye 209km (Early 2014 to 2018) – project – map

But I have no info about these sections:

*M11:* Tver-East – Solnechnogorsk 91km (2015 to 2018) – project – map
*M11:* Lichoslawl – Tver-East 59km (? to 2018) – project – map
*M11:* Torzhok-North – Lichoslawl 50km (? to 2018) – project – map

Are these sections also u/c now? When have construction works been started? Is "2018" still the expected opening date for all sections or is there any exact estimated opening date? The project page is not up-to-date


----------



## TGrave

MichiH said:


> The motorway was announced to be opened in 2016 but I think the road on the pics does not look like to be opened in 2016. Is there any (official) estimated opening date?


Official date has been changed several times. It's November so far. I think that they may open it officially before the New Year, but some works may continue till the spring.


----------



## TGrave

Dober_86 said:


> M10 (M11 is part of it) around Tver, Zavolzhskiy.


M11 is not a part of M10. What you probably meant is that the construction of a part of M11 around Tver (that will be to the north of the city) was postponed until 2019 (at the least). And so far there will be a gap in M11 where drivers will have to use M10 - the southern bypass of Tver.


----------



## Dober_86

MichiH said:


> But I have no info about these sections:


Neither do I. (



TGrave said:


> M11 is not a part of M10. What you probably meant is that the construction of a part of M11 around Tver (that will be to the north of the city)


Yep, you're right. I got it all wrong.


----------



## Dober_86

*Omsk. Overpass, 15 Rabochaya st.*






















































_http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=134750224#post134750224_


----------



## Dober_86

*Vladivostok. 3 extra connectors u\c on the Patrokl - Sedanka - de Vries bypass. *

1) to Kosmonavtov st.



















2) to Fadeeva st. 




























3) to Snegovaya st.


















_http://primamedia.ru/news/society/2...sse-sedanka-patrokl-idet-vo-vladivostoke.html_


----------



## Dodjik




----------



## coth

Some asked about CKAD. It's pretty far away, but here is some shots. Yet, another section from Zvengorod to M10.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=135723847

*05.10.2016
ЦКАД 5пк от Звенигорода до Ленинградского шоссе*

Мост через Москва-реку


















Участок ЦКАД в обход Звенигорода









Строительство моста через р. Истру


















Пересечение ЦКАД и Пятницкого шоссе


















Строительство моста через БК МЖД


















Развязка ЦКАД и Ленинградского шоссе


















Видео версия в субботу на России24.


----------



## RV

So are they converting all major streets (these Rokadas) in Moscow to expressway standard, or just reconstructing main junctions? A pity that they forgot periferia and main accesses...


----------



## coth

CKAD runs is outside Moscow agglomeration.


----------



## RV

coth said:


> CKAD runs is outside Moscow agglomeration.


I know. I meen the "Rokada"s.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

An 8 kilometer stretch of widened A181 northwest of St. Petersburg will open to traffic next Saturday. A181 has been widened from a two-lane road to a six-lane motorway. It starts at the ZSD interchange and runs into Leningrad oblast.










Rosavtodor: http://rosavtodor.ru/activity/124/133/17070.html


----------



## Surel

I am curious whether there is a reliable statistic about motorways / motorways comparable / high standard roads openings in the last 40-50 years in Russia and Soviet Union?

From this thread one gets the impression that there's never been so much construction as in the last few years.


----------



## TGrave

Surel said:


> From this thread one gets the impression that there's never been so much construction as in the last few years.


That's probably true. I think the reason is a growing number of cars and a period of relative economics stability (that's finished at 2014, but the country managed to save some money to spend during this recession)

Here is some stats with a number of cars per a thousand of people:

*year cars*
*1970 5.5* (probably don't need so many motorways)
*1985 44.5* (some roads are being built, but slowly)
*1993 75.7* (hey, the country is going through a couple of revolutions, what roads?)
*1997 113.7 *(still no money and no new roads)
*2002 147.7 *(the number of cars doubled over the ten years; got some money - started building roads... in Moscow, where the money gather)
*2010 249.0* (Ok, people from Moscow want to ride across the country, let's build roads between cities)
*2014 317.0* (again the number of cars doubled since 2002, we need motorways)


----------



## coth

You seem forgetting that St. Petersburg built many times more motorways than Moscow in past 10 years.


----------



## MichiH

ChrisZwolle said:


> An 8 kilometer stretch of widened A181 northwest of St. Petersburg will open to traffic next Saturday. A181 has been widened from a two-lane road to a six-lane motorway. It starts at the ZSD interchange and runs into Leningrad oblast.
> 
> Rosavtodor: http://rosavtodor.ru/activity/124/133/17070.html


Where is this section? According to satellite images, A181 already features 6 lanes in both directions from ZSD!?


----------



## MichiH

MichiH said:


> But I have no info about these sections:
> 
> *M11:* Tver-East – Solnechnogorsk 91km (2015 to 2018) – project – map
> *M11:* Lichoslawl – Tver-East 59km (? to 2018) – project – map
> *M11:* Torzhok-North – Lichoslawl 50km (? to 2018) – project – map
> 
> Are these sections also u/c now? When have construction works been started? Is "2018" still the expected opening date for all sections or is there any exact estimated opening date? The project page is not up-to-date


TSM company has been awarded the contract for construction, maintenance, repair, overhaul and toll-based operation of the km 58 – km 97 and km 97 – km 149 of the Moscow – Saint Petersburg motorway. The completion deadline is 1st November 2018, see press release from July 2016. I guess construction works on the 91km section have already been started!?

The press release contains a general note about the company:


> Mostotrest is currently involved in implementation of a number of complex integrated transport infrastructure development projects, such as construction of Segment 4 (km 208 – km 258) and Segment 6 (km 334 – km 543) of the M-11 Moscow – Saint Petersburg Highway, construction


Segment 4 is the 50km section I've mentioned earlier. They have a project info indicating a project period 2014-2017.

However, I think that the section was not yet u/c in Mid 2015:



void0 said:


> MKAD-Solnechnogorsk (43 км) - completed
> Solnechogosrk - Tver (91 км) - construction starts soon
> Tver bypass (59 км) - design phase
> Tver - Vyshniy Volocheck (50 км) - construction starts soon
> Vyshniy Volochek bypass (76 км) - completed
> Novgorod region (209 км) - active construction
> St.Petersburg area (142 км) - construction just started


Is there any info whether the sections are u/c? Any info about the estimated completion dates?


----------



## Maks33

Reconstructed stretches of federal highway A331 "Vilyuy" were opened for traffic in the 27 of October. Due to this, time for driving from Yakutsk to Berdigestyakh reduced to 3 hours.
Blog (in Russian): http://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/85724/
Video (in Russian and Yakut): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_r0lGjDCUGM
Total length of reconstructed stretches is 34 km.


----------



## RV

RV said:


> So are they converting all major streets (these Rokadas) in Moscow to expressway standard, or just reconstructing main junctions? A pity that they forgot periferia and main accesses..


Somebody knows?

Also, stupid not to build M-11 straight 2x4 to Tver and postponing that to - what years? How about other intercity-motorways? Grateful for your answers!


----------



## suvi genije

Maks33 said:


> Reconstructed stretches of federal highway A331 "Vilyuy" were opened for traffic in the 27 of October. Due to this, time for driving from Yakutsk to Berdigestyakh reduced to 3 hours.
> Blog (in Russian): http://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/85724/
> Video (in Russian and Yakut): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_r0lGjDCUGM
> Total length of reconstructed stretches is 34 km.


Is that a part of future road from Yakutsk to Bratsk?


----------



## CrazySerb

Crimean roads, before & after Russian occupation


----------



## sotonsi

^^ have Crimean roads been renumbered to match the Russian system, or are they still numbered with Ukrainian numbers?


----------



## Maks33

suvi genije said:


> Is that a part of future road from Yakutsk to Bratsk?


Yes. This road connects Yakutsk and Mirny now, but some stretches of this road are in bad statement. Moreover, bridges across the Vilyuy river are absent.


----------



## Aokromes

CrazySerb said:


> Crimean roads, before & after Russian occupation
> 
> []tbzYfAR779A[/youtube]


It looks good even with the small sync failures


----------



## Rebasepoiss

Google Earth now has recent (19 October) coverage of the ZSD in St. Petersburg. Worth a look!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There are multiple toll roads in Russia and trucks pay tolls via the 'Platon' system on more than 50,000 kilometers of highways.


----------



## keber

RV said:


> Somebody knows?
> 
> Also, stupid not to build M-11 straight 2x4 to Tver and postponing that to - what years? How about other intercity-motorways? Grateful for your answers!


To Tver there is just 2x2 which suddenly expands to 2x4 20 km before MKAD. It is really stupid that Solnechnogorsk and Klin bypass 
were/are not a priority.


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

yugo55 said:


> Is there a pay toll system in Russia? Once I've read a book about European highways and it said that driving in USSR/Russia is free of charge.


There were no any toll roads in USSR. The first toll road segments were opened in Russia in 1998.


----------



## Kosolap

yugo55 said:


> Is there a pay toll system in Russia? Once I've read a book about European highways and it said that driving in USSR/Russia is free of charge.


Most of the roads are free of charge for the cars (but paid for heavy trucks).


----------



## Luki_SL

FMK94 said:


> *18th November*
> 
> 29 km section of highway M4 have opened for traffic on the 18th of November. It bypasses Novaya Usman and Rogachevka. This is a four-lane highway of IA category with a dividing strip width of 6 m, two multilevel interchanges, 14 overpasses with total length of 1159 m, as well as two pedestrian overpasses with total length of 163 m. Designed speed on the new road will be 150 km/h.
> 
> This section will become a tollway. The state company will notify motorists about the start date and tariffs later.
> 
> http://russianhighways.ru/press/news/16619/


* Location *


----------



## BadHatter

Update on the reconstruction of the Scandinavia highway connecting St. Pete to Finland. As of November, the very first 7 kilometers have been opened (the first two interchanges). The first three sections (up to Vyborg) are under construction.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Xe7xCmUeXo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dmKMRTA4hc


----------



## masala

ZSD central part opening date is close, would be nice to see the video of the whole ride there.


----------



## RV

BadHatter said:


> Update on the reconstruction of the Scandinavia highway connecting St. Pete to Finland. As of November, the very first 7 kilometers have been opened (the first two interchanges). The first three sections (up to Vyborg) are under construction.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Xe7xCmUeXo
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dmKMRTA4hc


Our section from Hamina to the border will be ready in 2018.

M-11 - postponing by years, reducing the number of lanes suddenly... Did u hire some Finnish consulting guys?


----------



## RipleyLV

Rebasepoiss said:


> Google Earth now has recent (19 October) coverage of the ZSD in St. Petersburg. Worth a look!


The latest I am seeing is from 7/21/2015..


----------



## ChrisZwolle

19 October 2016 imagery:









A segment of ZSD will be a double-decker south of the Kanonersky Tunnel.


----------



## BadHatter

RV said:


> Our section from Hamina to the border will be ready in 2018.
> 
> M-11 - postponing by years, reducing the number of lanes suddenly... Did u hire some Finnish consulting guys?


Idk if the original deadline for us was 2018, I think it was 2018 up to Vyborg. Also, there were no lane reductions. Its a 6 lane to Vyborg and a 4 lane to the border, as intended.


----------



## coth

4TK/SVH by Chistoprudov
http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/194501.html#cutid1


----------



## coth

YuR (South Belt Road) and Yuzhny Kutuzovsky prospekt by Chistoprudov
http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/194501.html#cutid1


----------



## Maks33

A new three-level interchange was opened for traffic in the Krasnodar Krai, near the settlement of Džubga. It connects highway M4 and road A147 Džubga-Soči.
Blog (in Russian): http://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/86576/#cut


----------



## Juni




----------



## ChrisZwolle

That is awesome. This motorway has it all; eight lanes, an underwater tunnel, a high-level, double-deck bridge, two amazing cable-stayed bridges. Brilliant


----------



## MichiH

^^ It was announced to be opened in November 2016. Is there any info when it will be opened?


----------



## F.D.V.

MichiH said:


> ^^ It was announced to be opened in November 2016. Is there any info when it will be opened?


Vladimir Putin attended the opening ceremony of the central section of the Western High-Speed Diameter toll road in St Petersburg.
































https://vk.com/id19212609?w=wall19212609_3857


----------



## belerophon

I think the way they built it, it would serve mostly for through-traffic. There are interchanges in the south and the north, but none in between, at the stadion for example.

OSM indicates that maybe 0ne or two addtional interschanges might be built. Is that true?

I could not find it out at the project page MichiH provided.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Did it also open to traffic on 2 December?


----------



## BlackShark

_De facto_ opened for traffic on December 4th.
http://nch-spb.com/novosti/041220161/


----------



## BlackShark

a few drive-through videos:


----------



## Dober_86

Recently built *Dzhubga - Sochi interchange*









*
Yaroslavl.*



sandoz25 said:


> развязочка в Ярославле
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> источник


----------



## Innsertnamehere

That last image has a very American feel to me. Looks like an interchange in a midsized US city.


----------



## human187

Recently built in Moscow:


Izus67 said:


> И просто крутые снимки с воздуха уже реконструированных развязок на МКАД


----------



## sponge_bob

Surel said:


> I am curious whether there is a reliable statistic about motorways / motorways comparable / high standard roads openings in the last 40-50 years in Russia and Soviet Union?.


30-50 years ago the Soviets were building high quality single road (wide and straight bu any standards) .The MKAD is over 50 years ago and would have been a right eyeopener in the 1960s and 1970s for most westerners who had no high quality ring roads of their major cities ( the French arguably still don't) 

While the MKAD ring is ancient there was no driveable road across Russia from Petersburg to Vladivisotok until perhaps 2010 or later. 

But the Soviet Union ran out of cash by 1980 and the next 2 decades were largely lost ones except the MKAD upgrade in the 1990s to 10 lanes. The old Soviet component states resumed road building, to various degrees, in the 2000s but the ones that have some cash are bloody massive countries relative to their populations ( Russians, Kazacks and Turkmens) so it ain't easy at all.


----------



## Innsertnamehere

poland is probably the biggest stand out in terms of motorway construction post Soviet Union.

My understanding is that Russia has done a lot of highway upgrades but they haven't been motorway standard. The country is simply too big for it to be economical.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Most M-roads in European Russia are probably viable as motorways at some point. They likely carry more traffic than some long-distance Interstate Highways in western United States. The European part of Russia contains most of the population and has many larger cities. European Russia has approximately 110 million people, some 85-90 million who do not live in either the Moscow or Saint Petersburg metropolitan areas.


----------



## Ajakran

ChrisZwolle said:


> They likely carry more traffic than some long-distance Interstate Highways in western United States.


Can you please give an example of that? Just curious.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Quite a number of Interstate Highways in the western U.S. carry low traffic volumes. Large segments of I-15, I-25, I-70, I-80, I-90, I-94 carry only 5,000 - 10,000 vehicles per day.

For example I-80, the transcontinental route from San Francisco to New York City, has large stretches in Nevada with less than 10,000 vehicles per day. In Wyoming, almost no stretches of I-80 carry over 15,000 vehicles per day. It can be more extreme, I-25 carries only 3,000 vehicles per day between Casper and Buffalo. I-94 has a 500 kilometer stretch from Montana into North Dakota where volumes do not exceed 5,000 vehicles per day.


----------



## sponge_bob

Russias main cities are in an East West line and building a high quality road from Petersburg to Moscow and on East makes sense, the only question is how far east, perhaps to Kazan. 

They also need a high quality road Moscow - Volgograd or so. After that the motorways would be city rings etc and a few km out from those cities, EG Vladivostok. 

It is pointless building a full motorway across Siberia from west to east.


----------



## sotonsi

I think that Novosibirsk via Kazan and Chelyabinsk could possibly be justified (especially as Russia's centre of population is moving east, though that's more to do with a decline in the west rather than a boom in the east). It's the third biggest city and there are frequent enough large cities en-route and cities like Yekaterinburg aren't too far off it.

I'm not sure the via Samara route, which is the current main route east, is quite as viable for an M11-style motorway entirely replacing the Soviet-era main road.

Russia's 'problem' on this front is that the Soviet-era roads are rather good and the railways likewise and so going beyond bypasses and commuter motorways for the big cities is hard to justify as intercity traffic can be carried on the already high-capacity roads, and on the railways.


----------



## bewu1

If you reduce the military spending, plenty of moneys for roads construction would be available. But this is not the case so far.


----------



## sponge_bob

Also worth noting that Russia builds to a 150kph inter city speed limit which means very high standard alignments.


----------



## 676882

sponge_bob said:


> Also worth noting that Russia builds to a 150kph inter city speed limit which means very high standard alignments.


Where are you from? Just google pictures "russian roads" and behold those high standards. I see them everyday (standards))


----------



## masala

letranger said:


> Where are you from? Just google pictures "russian roads" and behold those high standards. I see them everyday (standards))


"russian roads" is just a mem
First link in google, infamous Lena highway in Yakitia few years ago, it looks now completely different


----------



## verreme

letranger said:


> Where are you from? Just google pictures "russian roads" and behold those high standards. I see them everyday (standards))


He is referring to newly-built motorways.


----------



## sponge_bob

letranger said:


> Where are you from? Just google pictures "russian roads" and behold those high standards. I see them everyday (standards))


Of course I mean roads like the M11 ......and the very first thing my 7 year old knew what to search for on Youtube was "_Russian Dashcam_" ...for in between Top Gear and bedtime.


----------



## BadHatter

On future motorway construction, Russia needs a grid like network in the European part that ends somewhere at the Urals. The M11-M4 is the first axis in this grid. The second axis should be a highway that follows the Volga from Mahachkala/Astrahan all the way to Kazan. There should be at least two roads going west-east south of Moscow, like Krasnodar to Volgograd and voronezh - Saratov. There should be one main west- east artery (from Belarus and Moscow to Kazan, Ufa and Chelyabinsk). At Ufa this motorway connects to a motorway from samara for easier access to the trans-Volga. The last major piece of essential motorway construction should be to upgrade the road between Chelyabinsk and Yekaterinburg (it's already 2x2 with median for the majority of the trip, just needs proper exits and a short stretch of construction), with a possible extension to Orenburg and Kazakhstan. These are just my dreams


----------



## RV

BadHatter said:


> On future motorway construction, Russia needs a grid like network in the European part that ends somewhere at the Urals. The M11-M4 is the first axis in this grid. The second axis should be a highway that follows the Volga from Mahachkala/Astrahan all the way to Kazan. There should be at least two roads going west-east south of Moscow, like Krasnodar to Volgograd and voronezh - Saratov. There should be one main west- east artery (from Belarus and Moscow to Kazan, Ufa and Chelyabinsk). At Ufa this motorway connects to a motorway from samara for easier access to the trans-Volga. The last major piece of essential motorway construction should be to upgrade the road between Chelyabinsk and Yekaterinburg (it's already 2x2 with median for the majority of the trip, just needs proper exits and a short stretch of construction), with a possible extension to Orenburg and Kazakhstan. These are just my dreams


I thought the official plan for 2030 is something like that?


----------



## LegendMeadow

Dober. Wow, that first pic looks like somewhere in Pennsylvania, not Russia. And second picture looks like anywhere in New Jersey.


----------



## Aokromes

A lot of photos around ZSD:

http://www.liveinternet.ru/showalljournal.php?tag_name=%E7%F1%E4/


----------



## Aokromes

North Ossetia from Roki Tunnel:


----------



## Ale92Milano_SpA

Driving through Sverdlovsk Oblast (Russia) from Rassokha to Yekaterinburg 4.01.2017 Timelapse x4


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Renumbering of Roads in Crimea by the government of Republic of Crimea

What these mean is, the first one is basically just 35A-001, then 35A-002, etc.

Basic format is 35X-###. There's 4 classes, 35A, 35K, 35P, and 35H.

There's only one road in the class 35P.
There's 5 roads 35A, 24 roads 35k.
635 roads 35H. The 35H class is the only one where all the 3 digits are used.










Full list here
link


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Russian Expressway plan, published July 2014 by GazPromBank

That was only a few months after Crimean Annexation. Not sure if the plans would include extending the Novorossiysk Project across the straight to Simferopol or Sevastopol or not.










Also a plan for Russian Railways (not related to the thread)









Source


----------



## BadHatter

According to rumors, the newly proposed North Krasnodar Bypass (toll road part of M4) is planned to be extended towards the new bridge.


----------



## coth

NFZANMNIM said:


> Also a plan for Russian Railways (not related to the thread)


Rapid is 160 kmph.


----------



## CrazySerb

Construction of Kerch bridge "access roads" has kicked-off, namely the Tavrida highway which will eventually span across Crimea, from Kerch to the home of the Black Sea fleet, Sevastopol..






Google-translated...



> The first section, "Tavrida" federal highway laid on Wednesday in the Crimea. From the point of beginning of the construction to the bridge ten kilometers. From this point the road workers started to work in two directions - in the direction of the future of the bridge, and deep into the peninsula.
> 
> "Tauris" route will run away from villages with a large number of people, bypassing populated areas and protected places in the Crimea. The main advantage of the road will speed characteristics, can be dispersed to 140 kilometers per hour. This figure, which corresponds to the first category roads.
> 
> It will be four-lane highway with a speed separation barrier. For security all over outdoor lighting provided. The route will pass through the entire peninsula: Kerch, Feodosia, Simferopol, Bakhchisarai. The most western point of the road will be Sevastopol.
> 
> In parallel with the laying of the roadway and installing signs for drivers on construction sites and even hang up the webcam to the erection of the federal highway, everyone could watch in real time. The first images from these cameras began to be broadcast today on the Internet.
> 
> And in the Kerch Strait are preparing for the construction of the main elements of the bridge - a 35-meter shipping arches. Below it will be able to seamlessly run any, even very large ships. Together with the introduction of the motion and start on the road "Tauris" in the operation of the Crimean Bridge. United Way of mainland Russia will be opened in the heart of the Crimea as early as next year.


----------



## Ices77

Well, aside from politics, I am sure there are quite a few interesting projects. How about this four lane road near Smolensk for example, guys, are there going to be some prolongations, dividing lane, future plans?


----------



## keber

^^ Such roads are common between Moscow and some mayor cities. They have mostly level intersections, traffic lamps, speed cameras, and go often through villages and towns. Of course some parts are also real expressways with controlled access.


----------



## Ices77

*R120 Oriol - Smolensk*

^^Yes, you are right. 

Anyway, I found something. There is a Russian documentary Russian roads (Dorogi Rosii) on youtube. R120 (P120 in Russian), road Oriol – Smolensk – border, with about 445 km lenght is under reconstruction for four years, or at least was, when the documentary has been published, at the end of 2016. The reconstruction comprised new layer, bridges reconstruction, some bypasses, some of them four laned, level crossings, etc, average AADT on the route was about 30000. In video is described also the technique of the reconstruction. According to my observation, about 10 percent of the route, or 40 km is four laned, even expressway like. In video there is even described official competition between construction guys, in 3:35.


----------



## Dober_86

Odds and bits from the Russian Far East. 

*Yuzhno-Sakhalinsk - Korsakov, Sakhalin. 
*

















_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/drakont1_

*M-60 'Ussuri' near Vladivostok. *
Currently goes under the name of A370 Federal Highway. 










*A four-lane highway is underway in Vladivostok suburbia (Artyom bypass)*
It's phase 2 of Vladivostok-Nakhodka concrete highway construction. Due in 2022. 



























_http://primorsky.ru/news/125720/_

*A road on Kamchatka.
*








_http://www.kamgov.ru/news/v-2016-go...rovano-bolee-90-kilometrov-kraevyh-dorog-7513
_
*Elizovo district in Kamschatka. *
Construction of a 3 km long road to connect a future industrial park to the peninsula's grid has just kicked off 


















_http://www.kamgov.ru/news/dve-novye-dorogi-postroat-na-kamcatke-v-ramkah-realizacii-proekta-tor-7899
_


----------



## zZero

Part of WHSD (ZSD):


----------



## CrazySerb

Just another day in Russia ....WWII-era plane discovered & lifted out of the Black Sea by workers building the new Crimea bridge :cheers:


----------



## Aokromes

^^ Not totally unspected, i remember they also found a lot of bombs.


----------



## BadHatter

*The Tavrida Highway*​
1B class motorway (4 lanes, 120 km/h, no at-grade interchanges, 253 km long) throughout. Construction began last summer on the Krasnodar side, and just recently began on the Crimean side. At the moment, phases 1, 2 and 5 are under construction, and phases 7 and 8 (Sevastopol approach) are being drawn up (at least the technical aspects of these phases, the route is pretty much set in stone following March 6th). This is largely a reconstruction of the existing R23 route, so after the first two lanes of the highway are built, the current road will be reconstructed to fit motorway safety standards.

*Taman*




















The first video illustrates the project itself, and the second is some construction footage from August (its hard to find up-to-date photos for this road, it goes through fields in the middle of nowhere). Basically, the road is being built at a rapid pace, and won't take much more time. Most of the effort is concentrated on the railway that will run parallel to it.

-----BRIDGE-----​



https://www.google.com/maps/d/u/0/viewer?mid=1fgGlNYvG0_v_qd4zbi3O06Qjir4&ll=45.1626049008281%2C34.41807562423105&z=9] Map of land seized for the highway

*Phase 1 - Kerch Bypass to Primorskoye*




The photo only shows the bypass, but the road pretty much follows R23 for the next 70 kilometers, so I didn't include any details. The blue interchange won't be built in the near future, as it was deemed unnecessary at the current traffic rates from Kerch.










Recent satellite shot










Ground view.

*Phase 2*










Earthworks have begun on phase 2. This is the approximate location of the Feodosia interchange.










Ground view.

*Phase 5 - Simferopol Bypass*

Under the old government, work had begun on the city bypass. However, its completed portions have turned into a city avenue as the city grew. Tavrida will partially follow the old plan (in the west), but will go farther North than previously intended (to get close to the new airport and avoid the fate of its predecessor).










The plan in detail.










Recent satellite photos of the West side.










Ground view.

*Phases 7-8*

These phases have not been formally developed as of yet, however recent government land purchase plans and a press release helped the layman determine the future path of the motorway.










Phase 7, after Bakhchisarai.










A government commission determined the green as the optimal path for the highway. It will pass through a protected forest, but will end up decreasing costs. Overall, this path is also the optimal for traffic patterns, with many tourists' destinations being further south. Building the Tavrida on top of the existing highway in this area would further increase traffic problems in the city.


----------



## CrazySerb

Crimean bridge & Tavrida progressing quite well ... :cheers:


----------



## masala

First miles of Tavrida motorway in Crimea


































http://www.c-inform.info/news/id/53334


----------



## CrazySerb

Russia's PM Dimitri Medvedev was given a helicopter tour of Moscow's new orbital road - CKAD - which at over 400km in length will dwarf the ring-roads of London & Berlin once fully completed.

First sections are due to open in 2019...


----------



## CrazySerb

Promo video for the crucial new bypass road in Crimea's capital Simferopol:


----------



## Dober_86

*Dubki-Levadki, 9 km long, u/c. *
It's part of Simferopol bypass.




































_http://crimeapress.info/na-doroge-dubki-levadki-nachali-ukladyivat-asfalt/_


----------



## Dober_86

*6-km long part of P24 "Irtysh" federal highway, near Novosibirsk. *









_http://news.ngs.ru/more/50540181/_


----------



## Dober_86

*Blagoveshchensk-Svobodny, Amur Oblast. *


















_http://mintrans-amur.ru/news/678_


----------



## Dober_86

*Vladivostok-Nakhodka-Port Vostochny, phase two. *

Phase two includes 4-lane concrete highway, 3 overpasses, 16 bridges with the total span of over 1.7 km, 12 overbridges and a 2-km flyover. 































































_http://www.newsvl.ru/vlad/2017/06/30/160621/#comments_


----------



## Dober_86

*Birsk-Satka road in Bashkortostan. *
Includes a 328 m bruidge across Ufa river. 


















_http://www.bashinform.ru/news/1009818-v-karaidelskom-rayone-stroitsya-novaya-doroga-alternativa-m-5/_


----------



## Dober_86

*EKAD (Ekaterinburg ring road). *


















_http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=140837467&postcount=1642
_



























_http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=140562572&postcount=1628_


----------



## CrazySerb

Something we've been dreaming about for decades...laying of first asphalt on the Crimean bridge :cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Rosavtodor / ministry of transport indication on an embankment east of Kingisepp:


----------



## ogonek

Moscow, highway of enthusiasts.


----------



## masala

Russia is finally adopts same traffic regulation regarding roundabouts as elsewhere in Europe - vehicles while moving at roundabout will have a priority.

http://regulation.gov.ru/projects#npa=72574


----------



## kolumbus

Hello, do you have any news about Moscow - St Petersburg M11 motorway ?
I am curious, such a big project and I cant find any recent photos? Is opening in 2018 still in plan?


----------



## gogu.ca

8166UY said:


> It's amazing how quickly Russia can complete large projects when there's political pressure. But besides the politics, it's good to see this bridge being build since it will really make the region a lot more connected.


and what is the cost?:shifty:


----------



## masala

8166UY said:


> It's amazing how quickly Russia can complete large projects when there's political pressure. But besides the politics, it's good to see this bridge being build since it will really make the region a lot more connected.


Few Dutch companies helped, now they will get prosecuted for violation sanction regime.


----------



## [atomic]

He doesn't look very excited:lol:








source (in German):
https://www.welt.de/politik/ausland/article176376994/Wladimir-Putin-eroeffnet-Bruecke-zwischen-der-Krim-und-Russland.html


----------



## eomer

I don’t want to talk about politics: this bridge look awesome.


----------



## Midnight Sun

gogu.ca said:


> and what is the cost?:shifty:


228 bln. roubles or 3 bln. euro


----------



## zZero

Midnight Sun said:


> 228 bln. roubles or 3 bln. euro


that's for 2 bridges: the one just opened and the railroad bridge which is still to come.


----------



## Kanadzie

[atomic] said:


> He doesn't look very excited:lol:
> 
> source (in German):
> https://www.welt.de/politik/ausland...t-Bruecke-zwischen-der-Krim-und-Russland.html


Because the cat crossed first :lol:









The hat :lol::lol:


----------



## xalexey

masala said:


> Few Dutch companies helped, now they will get prosecuted for violation sanction regime.


Basically it was some industrial equipment (hydraulic system and power machines). These companies worked with Russian companies and had nothing to do with the Crimean bridge. As this equipment was used by Russian firms, this is no longer a problem for Dutch companies. Russian companies have the right to use their equipment at their own discretion. From the legal side - everything is clean.
Although in Europe, international law and commercial legal issues have long been politically expedient.


----------



## xalexey

Please, who can find an analogue of this bridge.
That it was comparable in length (or more) and that it was a jointed bridge (ie road and rail).
I found only an analogue - the Öresund Moes (across the Straits of Öresund), which connects Copenhagen and Malmö. This is an automobile / railway bridge, but it is twice shorter and has one row of supports (in fact the Crimean bridge, these are two bridges with two rows of supports ... ie 19 km. + 19 km.).
I saw Chinese bridges, but they are either road or rail and mostly Viaducts, which mostly pass over land).


----------



## masala

xalexey said:


> Please, who can find an analogue of this bridge.
> That it was comparable in length (or more) and that it was a jointed bridge (ie road and rail).
> I found only an analogue - the Öresund Moes (across the Straits of Öresund), which connects Copenhagen and Malmö. This is an automobile / railway bridge, but it is twice shorter and has one row of supports (in fact the Crimean bridge, these are two bridges with two rows of supports ... ie 19 km. + 19 km.).
> I saw Chinese bridges, but they are either road or rail and mostly Viaducts, which mostly pass over land).


Vasco da Gama bridge


----------



## masala

M11, Solnechnogorsk and Klin bypass

































































































































https://news.novgorod.ru/photo/view/2018-05/m11-stage-2-may-2018/


----------



## Midnight Sun

masala said:


> Vasco da Gama bridge


Nope. It's only 12 km long and does not have railway part. Still impressive and beautiful bridge, of course.


----------



## zz27

Wiki lists 13 km Great Seto Bridge in Japan. But it's a double-deck bridge, not parallel rail and highway.


----------



## coth

^ speaking of that bridge
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UE_A_mWPQ7Y


----------



## googlas

when will the railway bridge towards Crimea be completed?

is highway from rostow to crimean bridge in plan?


----------



## Aokromes

googlas said:


> when will the railway bridge towards Crimea be completed?


Late 2019.


----------



## kolumbus

xalexey said:


> Basically it was some industrial equipment (hydraulic system and power machines). These companies worked with Russian companies and had nothing to do with the Crimean bridge. As this equipment was used by Russian firms, this is no longer a problem for Dutch companies. Russian companies have the right to use their equipment at their own discretion. From the legal side - everything is clean.
> Although in Europe, international law and commercial legal issues have long been politically expedient.



It's not a secret, that it was this company making special lift systems https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1JSFdhQZzk
When they were lifting archs in summer I saw the logo in photos and searched about that technology. I was surprised they started to talk about it now and when everybody saw it in action, there was a silence. It's so unique, that you can recognize it even without any logo.


----------



## xalexey

Yes. I just do not understand. Is it now forbidden to use smartphones iPhone (for example) on the construction of a bridge or on the territory of the Crimea? This equipment was used by the Russian company. Who cares who its manufacturer? Builders at the construction site used phones Samsung and iPhone ... I also saw trucks MAN and Mercedes


----------



## CrazySerb

Crimean bridge will be protected from potential terrorist acts - as it is watched from each coast, the air, sea and the International Space Station (ISS)


----------



## Maks33

A new section of M11 (Moscow-St.Petersburg) motorway will be opened in the 6th of June. This section is located in the Tver and Novgorod oblasts. Its length is 209 km (from 334th to 543th km).
Source (in Russian): https://news.novgorod.ru/news/164972.html


----------



## nh1la

Is there a map of the current Russian motorways network? I tried to find one on the net and there's nothing of the kind, at least I can't find any.

Also, what is the official classification of road types in Russia, and what are the original Russian names for them (in cyrillic)?


----------



## adamino

Dober_86 said:


> Tver bypass, 156 - 179 km, *completed.*


Is it a norm in Russia to have bus stops right next to main motorway carriageway?


----------



## Aokromes

M11:


----------



## sponge_bob

nh1la said:


> Is there a map of the current Russian motorways network? I tried to find one on the net and there's nothing of the kind, at least I can't find any.


There are very few of them. I don't think Russia even had 1000km of Motorway before 2018 openings. But Russia does have a pretty good National Road network except that it does not bypass towns which slows you down.

The National Road network itself was completed less than 10 years ago when the Amur Highway was finally built.


----------



## tayano

adamino said:


> Is it a norm in Russia to have bus stops right next to main motorway carriageway?


Not on motorways. But M10 Tver bypass is not signposted as a motorway.


----------



## keber

So 335 km of tolled motorway is now open. How much is the toll?
I remember back in 2016 - old M10 was full of traffic, M11 was virtually empty. I don't remember toll cost at that time anymore but I think it was not really cheap.


----------



## masala

It says here St.Petersburg - Moscow ride costs 760 rubles (including WHSD)
https://www.toll-roads.ru/calculator/

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=148955033&postcount=1338


----------



## masala

Few hours of driving M11


mike_nov said:


> Видео полного проезда М11 с комментариями. Я там много чего наобещал. Не слушайте меня.


----------



## masala

For these guys it took ₽800 for toll roads and ₽3500 for gas to get from Moscow to St.Pete


----------



## keber

With gas price vs toll ratio it seems that Russia tolls are rather cheap compared to EU.
It is however not good that there are different toll with different transponders. Russia should have unified transponders and easy procedures for buying them.


----------



## masala

keber said:


> With gas price vs toll ratio it seems that Russia tolls are rather cheap compared to EU.
> It is however not good that there are different toll with different transponders. Russia should have unified transponders and easy procedures for buying them.


You should take into account that toll road is not fully functional, it will be more once completed. Also, they were not driving fuel save regime, 130-140km/h.
The discount when using transponders is about 20%. It also has subscription fees, it only makes sense for regular travelers.


----------



## Verso

Illumination all the way? Wow.


----------



## Dober_86

*Rostov-on-Don*, phase 1 of the city's south approach road is commissioned.


----------



## Evropant

Проектировщики моста через Нижнетагильский пруд отказались от идеи надземного пешеходного моста с двумя лифтами
ОАО «Уралгипротранс» отказался от идеи строительства надземного пешеходного перехода в районе продления Октябрьского проспекта при возведении моста через Нижнетагильский пруд, сообщает АН «Между строк». Планировалось, что переход будет закрытого типа, с двумя лифтами для малоподвижных граждан.



http://www.v-tagile.ru/novosti-nizh...dzemnogo-peshekhodnogo-mosta-s-dvumya-liftami


----------



## sponge_bob

Verso said:


> Illumination all the way? Wow.


Same in Belgium and the UK on many parts of their motorway networks and also Luxembourg where all the motorways have street lights because the winters are long in Northern Europe. 

However these roads were also built mainly 40+ years ago when car headlights were crap so maybe Russia will turn them off when the road is quiet late on, and also in summer when nights are long.


----------



## Kanadzie

^^ or maybe just when road is dark? 

Seems kind of silly to use them "sparingly" after the capital expense has already been incurred. And considering Russian road-safety issue it may be highly worthwhile (e.g. drunk drivers & GAZ-24 headlamps)


----------



## TGrave

sponge_bob said:


> Same in Belgium and the UK on many parts of their motorway networks and also Luxembourg where all the motorways have street lights because the winters are long in Northern Europe.
> 
> However these roads were also built mainly 40+ years ago when car headlights were crap so maybe Russia will turn them off when the road is quiet late on, and also in summer when nights are long.


Also while headlights became better, street lights became much cheaper and more effective. M11 uses LED lights which focused on the road, so it's probably several times less expensive then it was in Belguim and UK. And electricity prices in Russia are much lower too.


----------



## sponge_bob

Very true about LED lights, they cost 20% as much to run as the old style lighting. The unusually high speed limit of 150kph on the 'new' spec Russian motorways is another factor too.

[EDIT] It is likely that Russia will adapt lighting policy to safety outcomes. IE the lights will be turned off when they make no difference to safety ....in future. But they will probably always be turned on when the road is busy in winter. 

As LED lights are very _white_ I think that they could be a right nuisance after a while in blizzard conditions me.


----------



## nh1la

Can somebody explain what do the different colors of roads on this map mean?


----------



## sponge_bob

Blue ones are unpaved highways like the long ones in East Siberia that are basically unusable twice a year during the Rasputitsa. They are actually OK in winter once they freeze over. There is an intent to pave these, over time, but the road building season is very short in Siberia and the materials have to come a long way (sometimes well over 1000km) when you build (EG) a concrete bridge.


----------



## nh1la

^^

But there are blue ones in places such as around Moscow and Sankt Peterburg, and in southern Russia too :dunno:


----------



## Midnight Sun

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russian_federal_highways

Highways that connect Moscow with the capitals of the neighbouring countries and with the administrative centres of the subjects of the Russian Federation. They are identified by the prefix "M" in the national route signs (*red ones*)

Highways that connect administrative centers of the subjects of the Russian Federation with each other (national route sign prefix "P," which is the Cyrillic "R") (*green ones*)

Highwaysa that are branching and bridging roads (national prefix "A") (*blue ones*):
- access roads that lead to major transportation nodes and special objects
- access roads from the administrative centers of the subjects of the Russian Federation which has no highway connection with Moscow to the nearest sea and river ports and to the international borders.
- which interlink other federal highways.


----------



## adamino

sponge_bob said:


> Very true about LED lights, they cost 20% as much to run as the old style lighting. The unusually high speed limit of 150kph on the 'new' spec Russian motorways is another factor too.
> 
> [EDIT] It is likely that Russia will adapt lighting policy to safety outcomes. IE the lights will be turned off when they make no difference to safety ....in future. But they will probably always be turned on when the road is busy in winter.
> 
> As LED lights are very _white_ I think that they could be a right nuisance after a while in blizzard conditions me.


Are you sure about that 150kph speed limit or is it just the design speed?


----------



## sotonsi

sponge_bob said:


> Blue ones are unpaved highways


Even the freeway-quality ones in Kaliningrad/near Moscow/near St Petersburg? I'm certain they are not unpaved!

Russian wikipedia gives a pie-chart saying 86% of federal roads (ie the ones on that map) are paved.

As remote A roads like this one are paved, I'd suggest the figure is accurate.

Midnight Sun has it right - the colours are to do with the letter-number combo and the letters go with roads of different definitions.

A good short hand is:
Cyrillic/Latin | color on that map | type
М/M | red | Moscow roads
Р/R | green | Republican roads
А/A | blue | Access roads


----------



## sponge_bob

sotonsi said:


> As remote A roads like this one are paved, I'd suggest the figure is accurate.


Being paved, if you look a few KM south on the same highway!

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@54.0262732,124.191596,3a,75y,11.69h,86t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sT4Cp8rDX2sAuWy5WaiPaqg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## sotonsi

sponge_bob said:


> Being paved, if you look a few KM south on the same highway!


And turn the clock back 5 years! 'Paved recently' then. :lol:

Certainly your assertion that blue = unpaved is totally inaccurate: even just your link debunks it as the Streetview car is on a blue road that is paved.


----------



## masala

sotonsi said:


> And turn the clock back 5 years! 'Paved recently' then. :lol:
> 
> Certainly your assertion that blue = unpaved is totally inaccurate: even just your link debunks it as the Streetview car is on a blue road that is paved.


It looks like Lena expressway, which is under constant reconstruction, since 2014 it starts to look like








https://oaobsm.ru/ru/node/143


----------



## Dober_86

sponge_bob said:


> *Blue ones are unpaved highways like the long ones in East Siberia that are basically unusable twice a year during the Rasputitsa.* They are actually OK in winter once they freeze over. There is an intent to pave these, over time, but the road building season is very short in Siberia and the materials have to come a long way (sometimes well over 1000km) when you build (EG) a concrete bridge.


Wut? :nuts: :lol:

Can you picture on this map where, say, Vladivostok and Khabarovsk are, this is bottom right corner of the countty, and the road connection on this map is painted blue which is according to you an "Unpaved highway", Okay... Let's delve deeper into the matter: 










So the only thing I can infer from all this is that your definition of blue lines on this map is all wet. 

This is my region so I can vouch for what I'm saying, M-60 Ussuri (new name A-43370 federa lroad, though M-60 is much more familiar and old habits die hard you know) connecting Vladi and Khabar is 760 km long, it's 3+3 lanes halfway from Vladivostok to Ussuriysk (97 km between the two cities), it's average outlook just off Vladivostok and some 50 km northward: 












2+2 from *this point* in between Vladi and Ussur to Spassk Dalniy (which is 232 km from Vladi),



with Ussuriysk bypass completed in 2011, here it is: 




























*Source.*

Further north as the population density and trafffic drops drastically 2 lanes to Khabarosvsk is enough. To sum up, out of 760 km it's 50 km 3+3, another 200 km it's 2+2, and the rest is 1+1, asphalt all the way, with a bypass and multiple two level road junctions in Vladivostok suburbia and on Ussuriysk bypass as well, anyway, no way it's an "unpaved highways like the long ones in East Siberia that are basically unusable twice a year during the Rasputitsa" as you seem to claim mistakenly.


----------



## TGrave

sponge_bob said:


> Blue ones are unpaved highways like the long ones in East Siberia that are basically unusable twice a year during the Rasputitsa. They are actually OK in winter once they freeze over. There is an intent to pave these, over time, but the road building season is very short in Siberia and the materials have to come a long way (sometimes well over 1000km) when you build (EG) a concrete bridge.


No, the blue color does not mean that they are unpaved.

This is the map of Russian federal highways (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russian_federal_highways) and they colored by their index:
red ones are M roads (that connect to Moscow),
green ones ar R (Russian Р) roads (national routes which connect regional centers),
dark blue ones are A roads ("access" roads that are ether barnches of M and R roads or connecting them)


----------



## CrazySerb

Crimean bridge breaking traffic records ...


----------



## Ices77

Driving in Moscow City Center in real time:


----------



## roaddor

When is the motorway from Moscow to St. Petersburg scheduled to be completed? And what will be the toll for driving on it?


----------



## gunslinger

roaddor said:


> When is the motorway from Moscow to St. Petersburg scheduled to be completed? And what will be the toll for driving on it?


The last announced date was 'end of 2018'. There're different prices for already opened sections, but the total for the whole road should come to 3465 roubles (~45 euro at current exchange rates).


----------



## Aokromes

wow, that's a lot of money, Irun-Paris is around 60 euro.


----------



## masala

Aokromes said:


> wow, that's a lot of money, Irun-Paris is around 60 euro.


by other sources it cost ~2000RUR and you can get 50% discount when using transponders.


----------



## Midnight Sun

Aokromes said:


> wow, that's a lot of money, Irun-Paris is around 60 euro.


Same distance)


----------



## Aokromes

Midnight Sun said:


> Same distance)


I have selected Irun-Paris because it's very similar distance, a bit higher Irun-Paris.


----------



## Ices77

Bypass of Vologda (0,3 mil., ca. 500 km north from Moscow) is completed and under construction section of federal highway M8 Moscow - Arkhangelsk. Around 17 kilometers of 2x2 and 3x3 lanes, the second stage of Vologda bypass, is under construction now and should be completed in autumn 2019 and 2020.

Visualisation:





Report from construction:


----------



## masala

Tavrida motorway construction, Crimea


----------



## masala

... and bridge


ultEmate said:


> https://vk.com/krymsky.bridge


----------



## eucitizen

As regarding the toll on M11 I paid 520 rubles for the 1st section and 500 rubles for the 2nd. Quite a difference as the 1st section is short. It was on Saturday at the beginning of July.


----------



## masala

Moscow - Krasnodar, 1300km, timelaps


----------



## lampsakos21

masala said:


> Moscow - Krasnodar, 1300km, timelaps




Great video . What kind of equipment and software were used ?


----------



## Aokromes

lampsakos21 said:


> Great video . What kind of equipment and software were used ?


acording description GitUp2p


----------



## masala

lampsakos21 said:


> Great video .


1300km is just like half of Europe, i.e. Paris-Rome.


----------



## keokiracer

There are quite a few sections of E95/P-23 between Pskov (Псков) and Luga (Лу́га) currenty being reconstructed, can anyone tell me when they are supposed to be finished?


----------



## Sevast

В Тагиле в районе муринских прудов нашли нефть,сразу начали прокладывать автодорогу!
http://invest-tagil.ru


----------



## Dober_86

*Р-254 "Irtysh", near Novosibirsk, 2nd phase 10 km long completed*


----------



## Dober_86

*M-7 "Volga" in Tatarstan, over 25 km repaired this season*


----------



## Dober_86

*Tavrida highway in the Crimea
*
Simferopol bypass, i.e. Tavrida phase 5.


----------



## roaddor

Is a direct railway line planned from Simferopol to Feodosia or Vladislavovka, now with the construction of the motorway?


----------



## Midnight Sun

roaddor said:


> Is a direct railway line planned from Simferopol to Feodosia or Vladislavovka, now with the construction of the motorway?


Yes, but not soon


----------



## roaddor

^^
Thanks, what about the method of payment for driving on Tavrida? Will the motorway be tolled when ready?


----------



## Midnight Sun

roaddor said:


> Will the motorway be tolled when ready?


No.


----------



## General Maximus

I've just stumbled onto this post dating back to April. Skyscrapercity.com advertising on the new bridge to Crimea. Is this real?



Aleks1958 said:


> Не стал размещать на основной ветке. Продолжение на тему табло.


----------



## keber

it's very clearly photoshoped.


----------



## General Maximus

How?


----------



## keber

How? Watch very closely colours around upper sign. Also text has too high pixel resolution and background is too bright. Bad photoshop. And try google translating that text


----------



## coth

No pixels visible, photoshop)


----------



## RedCoppa

*“EASTERN EXIT” FROM UFA TO THE FEDERAL ROAD M-5 "URAL"*

Technical Data
• Total length of the construction object – 13 844 m
• Tunnel – 1 223 m
- 2-lane motorway tunnel, 2 tubes
- maximum depth of occurrence – 69 m
• Bridge over the Ufa river - 472 m
- 6 piers, 5 spans, maximum span length - 126 m
• Overhead road after Ufa river - 2 180 m
- 66 piers, 66 spans, span length - 33 m 
• Automobile road from overhead road till the federal highway M-5 “Ural” - 9 969 m
- road width – 20 m
- design trafficability - 22 700 vehicles per day
• Road junction Fedeorovka – Shaksha with a total area of 270 000 m2
• Road junction with M-5 with a total area 120 000 m2
• Toll plaza, total area - 30 000 m2






From Transport Ural forum in Ufa:


----------



## Dober_86

*Two sections of Vilyuy (Вилюй) Federal Road completed in Yakutia*

18 + 14 km of the road have been revamped this season.


----------



## Dober_86

*M-4 Don, a new interchange in Krasnodar Krai*


----------



## xalexey

Highway - "Tavrida" (281 km.)













































https://kerchinfo.com/stroitelstvo-zh-d-podxodov-k-krymskomu-mostu-vozle-bagerovo-udivlyaet-svoimi-masshtabami-foto.html


----------



## Dober_86

*Reconstruction (de facto demolishing and building from scratch) of Pervomayski bridge in Bryansk*

Phase 1 is completed and operable, phase 2 is due to be finished by December 2019 although works could well go ahead of schedule to be over as early as next September.


----------



## Dober_86

*Frunzenskiy bridge in Samara*, the main span is joined now.


----------



## Dober_86

Some fine pictures... *M-9, the Baltic Highway*


----------



## Dober_86

*4 lane highway* completed all the way from Kazan to Naberezhnye Chelny in Tatarstan. It's part of M7 Federal Highway connecting Moscow and Ufa via Niznhy Novgorod, Kazan and Nab. Chelny. 856 km - 888 km section commissioned yesterday.


----------



## Dober_86

Works on *the Chui tract* in Altai Krai, Siberia. 353 km - 374 km section repaired. Cost budget 1,3 bln rub.


----------



## masala

Driving along M11, new motorway between Moscow and Saint-Petersburg


----------



## Kanadzie

what is speed limit on M11 now?


----------



## masala

Kanadzie said:


> what is speed limit on M11 now?


110km/h I believe


----------



## Luki_SL

^^I thought the M11 has 150km/h speed limit. This is the highiest road class.


----------



## eucitizen

When I drove in July on the M11 there was electornic signs showing 130 km/h except for 1 short section where it was 110 km/h. Then you can add +20km/h for radar tolerance.


----------



## Vadimka

Most part 130km/h, sometimes 110 km/h.
You can drive 20km/h over, because fines starts only from overspeed 21km/h


----------



## Innsertnamehere

anyone know how much the drive time has been cut by the recent openings, and maybe an estimate on how long it will take when the whole thing is finished?


----------



## General Maximus

Vadimka said:


> Most part 130km/h, sometimes 110 km/h.
> You can drive 20km/h over, because fines starts only from overspeed 21km/h


So, when the official speed limit is 130, in reality it's 150?


----------



## masala

Innsertnamehere said:


> anyone know how much the drive time has been cut by the recent openings, and maybe an estimate on how long it will take when the whole thing is finished?


Yandex maps show 8:29, 740km for new route and 10:22, 710km for old one. That is between city centers.


----------



## Dober_86

Two overpasses are *complete* at the both ends of the 4th or Nikolaevskiy bridge in Krasnoyarsk. The bridge itself opened to traffic in 2015.


----------



## alterWhite

Does anyone have a graph showing how many km were built during which years?


----------



## Dober_86

Almost 20 km long new section of *A-121 "Sortavala" highway* opened to traffic.


----------



## Dober_86

alterWhite said:


> Does anyone have a graph showing how many km were built during which years?


In thousands of km, only new ones, excluding reconstructions:


----------



## Dober_86

*The R504 Kolyma Federal Road*, in 2018 nine sections totalling 68 km in length have been repaired and asphalted:


----------



## Dober_86

*Overpass* repaired on the border between Moscow Oblast and Kaluga Oblast, it connects A-108 Federal Highway and M3 "Ukraine." 





"Welcome to the blessed Kaluga land":


----------



## Rimantv




----------



## Dober_86

*Blagoveschensk - Heihe transborder bridge* across the Amur river:


----------



## Dober_86

*P-255 Siberia* in Irkutsk Oblast, 6 km long section opened:


----------



## Vadimka

General Maximus said:


> So, when the official speed limit is 130, in reality it's 150?


Yes!) Month ago I drove 150 at cruise control and came from Tver almost to Novgorod in 2 hours without fines.


----------



## Aokromes

P-215 rebuilding, 58km from now.


----------



## Aokromes

P-351 rebuilding, 11km for now:


----------



## Ices77

*Novosibirsk eastern bypass*

Novosibirsk eastern bypass is planned and under construction part of the beltroad around Russia third largest city. Northern beltroad around the city opened in 2014. Under construction is its central part of eastern beltroad from km 14 to km 34. 


Here is visualisation and technical details:








And state of construction works in this summer:


----------



## Aokromes

A-181 rebuilding, Leningrad region:


----------



## Aokromes

A-310 rebuilding on the border with Kazakhstan:


----------



## Aokromes

A-134 rebuild Voronezh Region.


----------



## Aokromes

M-5 Ryazan:


----------



## UnknownUser

Ices77 said:


> Novosibirsk eastern bypass is planned and under construction part of the beltroad around Russia third largest city. Northern beltroad around the city opened in 2014. Under construction is its central part of eastern beltroad from km 14 to km 34.
> 
> 
> Here is visualisation and technical details:


North bypass of Novosibirsk is not fully completed yet. Just 1+1 motorway instead of 2+2 (look on the empty pillars of the 2nd bridge): https://www.google.ru/maps/@55.1880...4!1sxCQNkcd3vLM95cymuOtrpA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656 or https://www.google.ru/maps/@55.1879753,82.8778499,481m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## Aokromes

This means 870km / 680 km / 11km / 180km roads on area?


----------



## Aokromes

P-242 rebuild, Perm region:


----------



## Aokromes

New bridge over Volkhov River.


----------



## Aokromes

Bypass lake Tambukan


----------



## Aokromes

Reconstruction P-217, Dagestan:


----------



## Aokromes

Roadworks around Gudermes


----------



## Aokromes

Reconstruction of the bridge across the river Bolshoy Tsivil


----------



## Aokromes

Reconstruction of the A-181 highway in the Leningrad Region


----------



## Aokromes

Reconstruction of the highway A-121 from the 57th to the 81st km


----------



## Aokromes

Reconstruction of the highway M-7 in Balashikha


----------



## Aokromes

Reconstruction of the highway A-121 from 131st to 153rd km


----------



## Aokromes

Road works on Moscow:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The northwest / northeast chords, I think they are remnants of the 4th ring road (ЧТК). It seems like the 4th ring road will be completed after all, but in a different way.


----------



## masala

Winter at M11


























































https://mikhail.krivyy.com/2019/01/14/m11-winter/


----------



## Aokromes

caucasus road:










http://englishrussia.com/2019/01/21/snows-tunnels-on-a-caucas-highway-5-photos-and-a-vid/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Construction of a 71.4 km long bypass of Volgograd will commence this year.


----------



## Ale92MilanoSpA_

*ЕКАД*

Driving through Yekaterinburg (Russia) from Chkalovsky to Verkh-Isetskiy 29.12.2018 Timelapse x4


----------



## Midnight Sun

Simferopol bypass "Dubki-Levadki" is open


----------



## RipleyLV

^^ Was this part of the bypass U\C and then abandoned before 2014 events?


----------



## masala

RipleyLV said:


> ^^ Was this part of the bypass U\C and then abandoned before 2014 events?


I guess this is a part of "Tavrida" motorway between Sevastopol and Kerch, I don't think it was planned before...


----------



## Midnight Sun

RipleyLV said:


> ^^ Was this part of the bypass U\C and then abandoned before 2014 events?


No, it's all new. Construction started 2 years ago.


----------



## RipleyLV

Well, if you look at Google Earth archive images, there was some construction starting on the bypass in 2011.. Anyway, my point was, that it looks like infrastructure development in that region has increased significantly since 2014.


----------



## Midnight Sun

Where can I find archive images?


----------



## RipleyLV

^^ I don't know if you are able to use the historical imagery tool somewhere online. But, you can download the Google Earth software for free (just Google or Yandex that) on your computer, if you don't have it already. Once you have installed the software, you'll notice a clock icon with an arrow ponted counterclockwise, that is the historical imagery option. You can switch to any of the offered satelite images taken by Google.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The historical imagery option is surprisingly unknown to many people. 

Many people think the Google Earth application is just another / less convient way to show Google Maps imagery, while in fact it is far more useful for power users.


----------



## BadHatter

sponge_bob said:


> The purple bit of CKAD looks most advanced (from space) and will provide a quick east west bypass of Moscow by 2021 latest.


Yup, it's definitely the most complete. The only thing that might delay this part is the bridge over the Moscow channel, but it seems to be coming along nicely.



sponge_bob said:


> Taking all the CKAD sections that are actually underway today this is by far the largest road project under construction in Europe today and the western tail ( red green on the map) has not even started. Any idea when that western section will be started, anyone???
> 
> Sentinel got a clear shot on the 8th of June where progress is clearly visible on the entire circle except a very small bit to the SE. Starts at the M11/CKAD intersection.
> 
> https://apps.sentinel-hub.com/senti...8-12-01|2019-06-08&atmFilter=&showDates=false


Hopefully we see many more of these next decade, we need a proper motorway network  . Thanks for the satellite view, very interesting. I dug around a bit and found a gif from 2014, turns out that both the green sector and the red that connects to it are phase 2 of the project, along with adding 2 more lanes to the previous phases that are currently under construction and were set to optimistically open in 2018 (attracting financing took longer than expected). One thing that I noticed in the satellite shot is that the railway overpass in Bolshie Vyazyomy (Большие Вязёмы) in sector 5. Apparently it's a separate project that is being financed by the Moscow Oblast government, even though it will be part of the A-107 at the end, but in true Moscow Oblast govt fashion they haven't even started  . Anyway, this is the gif: 












RipleyLV said:


> I don't think construction of a second Western bypass will start sooner than completion of the CKAD. After all, that is going to be a toll-free road. :lol:


Nope, that will be toll as well, green is free and red is toll on this map 










Source of all these images


----------



## Aokromes

I wonder why they do that and not move the road up to M2


----------



## Aokromes

Roki tunnel:


----------



## MichiH

*New Silk Road: Russia to build 2,000km highway linking Europe and China*



> Prime Minister Dmitry Medvedev has approved the construction of a *new tolled motorway across Russia* designed to significantly shorten cargo routes, local media reported. The project is expected to cost around *$9.5 billion*.
> 
> The massive infrastructure project, the Meridian highway, has won the support of the Russian government, Vedomosti business daily said, citing government officials. The highway is set to stretch *over 2,000km from the Belarus border to the frontier with Kazakhstan*, and it is expected to become part of the *fastest trucking route between China and Europe*.
> 
> Given that tolls will be charged for trucks and cars, as well as the large capacity of the highway, the project is expected to *break even in 12 years*.


Is there any info about the route? The shortest distance between the borders of Belarus and Kazakhstan is about 1,500km only (Oral - Saratov - Voronezh - Minsk), another route is 1,700km (Oral - Samara - Moscow - Minsk).

A website https://www.thenewsilkroadproject.com/the-route is indicating a route from 2018 avoiding Russia with a route via Turkey).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

This is basically an extension of Kazakhstan's 'Europe-China' project that aims to improve the route through that country.

See: https://europe-china.kz/

However by far not all upgrades in Kazakhstan are motorways, most of the upgrade in western Kazakhstan is a two-lane road, partially built on a new alignment. You can see this in recent Google Earth imagery, for example around Martuk and Aktobe.


----------



## MichiH

^^ so, the start point would be north of Aktobe and the existing route to Belarus through Russia has a length of 2,040km: https://www.google.com/maps/dir/50....4/@53.1808297,39.1838912,6z/data=!4m2!4m1!3e0 or 2,080km via Moscow: https://www.google.com/maps/dir/50....3/@53.1808297,39.1838912,6z/data=!4m2!4m1!3e0. I guess the latter would be more reasonable but since the investor builds everything on it's own, I think that a totally new alignment will be built.


----------



## sponge_bob

You could build a half profile motorway in parts for now and dual it to 2+2 later, it would not make much difference to 100kph speed limited trucks as long as towns were bypassed.

I thought Russia claimed it was 'building' to the Kazakhstan border last year anyway. Maybe the presidente got in the wrong helicopter that morning after dreaming the M11 was all under construction.


----------



## coth

M11 is all under construction except eastern Tver bypass. It will reuse western bypass for now. Aside that it's completed all the way up to Novgorod with little section left to Saint Petersburg that is actively under construction.


----------



## sponge_bob

coth said:


> M11 is all under construction except eastern Tver bypass. It will reuse western bypass for now.


Meaning it is not *"all"* under construction, or finished. 

This Trans europe/asia highway, will it require a new CKAD <> Smolensk/Minsk highway of some sort like the M11 parallels the older M10 further north. ???


----------



## Dober_86

*New Vladivostok-Nakhodka-Port Vostochny expressway, u/c *, the bridge across the Artyomovka river is 40% ready. Due by the end of 2020.


----------



## mgk920

^^
Using a two-beam design that is considered to be obsolete and unsafe in the USA (at least here in Wisconsin!).

Mike


----------



## UnknownUser

mgk920 said:


> ^^
> Using a two-beam design that is considered to be obsolete and unsafe in the USA (at least here in Wisconsin!).
> 
> Mike


Why?


----------



## mgk920

UnknownUser said:


> Why?


It's due to a lack of redundancy. There have been bridge failures from that here. 'Beam' bridges here now have many more paralleling main beams so that if one fails, the rest are still there to keep the bridge intact.

Mike


----------



## masala

> The missing link of the “New Silk Highway” is set to finally be completed. Construction has begun on a new highway that will stretch from Russia’s border with Kazakhstan to Belarus, serving as a critical part of the China-Western Europe transport corridor—an infrastructure mega-project that has been described as the “construction of the century.”


https://www.forbes.com/sites/wadesh...stern-europe-transport-corridor/#1ad27e98765d


----------



## sponge_bob

Kazakhstan has not even started a fully grade separated 2+2 highway from the Russian to the Chinese borders, has it???? 

It is BS to say that 'all' the 'missing' bits are in Russia when there are significant missing bits in Poland, Belarus, as well as huge holes in Kazakhstan.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Almost 1200 kilometers of M32 in Kazakhstan is a two-lane road (from Kyzylorda to the Russian border) and there are appear to be no plans to upgrade that to a four lane highway, this route was modernized earlier this decade as part of the Europe - China project. It is mostly grade-separated, I think most of the route can be driven at the 110 km/h speed limit.

However the 1450 kilometer section from the Chinese border to Kyzylorda is a four lane road (with various standards).


----------



## masala

"Meridian" highway will be 4 lines, 2000km long, first fully private toll road with estimated cost $10bln.










Wondering, how this truck traffic will happen if China doesn't recognize foreign drive licenses (AFAIK)?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I wonder if it should be built farther south, to connect with Belarusian M10 to Gomel and Brest instead of via Smolensk and Minsk? It would also serve a region without major east-west routes. North of E38, but south of Moscow. 

For example: Samara - Penza - Tambov - Lipetsk - Oryol - Bryansk - Gomel. That way you get a shorter east-west route, but it also bypasses Ukraine. 

I've read that Belarus plans to upgrade their M10 on a large-scale using PPP. M10 is a very high-standard road in terms of alignment, there are only one or two towns on its 600 kilometer trek through southern Belarus, which means it can easily be upgraded to a four lane motorway.


----------



## keber

Probably they want to make it cheaper with upgrades of existing routes. For example M-1 in Russia can be pretty easily converted to motorway with no great cost as it already has "almost" expressway status.
I don't think there would be enough traffic for more southern alignment as it has no mayor cities in its way.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

These oblast capitals mentioned are fairly significant cities. Not Moscow size, but cities that size would typically have motorways in at least 3 or 4 directions in most of Western Europe. 

Penza has a population of 517,000, Tambov 280,000, Lipetsk 509,000, Oryol 315,000 and Bryansk 415,000. 

It seems that the Russian intercity road network would benefit if investments are not only made on the roads to/from Moscow. For example E38 is not a high-standard road, there are no bypasses of large cities like Kursk or Voronezh for east-west traffic, though they seem to have recently built a southeast bypass in Kursk.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A 9 kilometer segment of the M8 bypass of Vologda has opened to traffic today. It appears to be a (near) motorway standard road. They used a piled embankment for the first time in the Vologda oblast.

>> http://rosavtodor.ru/press-center/news/287741


----------



## BadHatter

ChrisZwolle said:


> These oblast capitals mentioned are fairly significant cities. Not Moscow size, but cities that size would typically have motorways in at least 3 or 4 directions in most of Western Europe.
> 
> Penza has a population of 517,000, Tambov 280,000, Lipetsk 509,000, Oryol 315,000 and Bryansk 415,000.
> 
> It seems that the Russian intercity road network would benefit if investments are not only made on the roads to/from Moscow. For example E38 is not a high-standard road, there are no bypasses of large cities like Kursk or Voronezh for east-west traffic, though they seem to have recently built a southeast bypass in Kursk.


Well, it's a bit more confusing than that. According to this article, there are actually 2 projects competing for the same private capital that seek to link up Belarus to KZ: the EZK (europe-western china) and the Meridian project. The meridian project follows the outline you propose (posted down below is the plan for the Meridian). The EZK follows the outline above, from Moscow to Kazan and down South through Samara and the border.










The article talks in depth about the pros and cons of each. The EZK is seen as a safer investment because up to 95% of traffic will be local. The Meridian project is far ahead because they've bought between 80%-90% of the land they need for the motorway. The government spokesperson they interviewed said that the EZK project is more likely to be completed and that these projects are mutually exclusive since they accomplish the same thing but investors can't pull enough resources for the both of them. But I really don't understand why they are mutually exclusive... One project is the shortest link between China and Europe, while also going through some big cities, while also linking the Urals to Southern Russia, while ALSO allowing for a faster route for Eurasian Union trade between Belarus, Kazakhstan AND Armenia. If these investors aren't willing to invest in both, surely they can find other large investors (considering how one of the investors is a bank, and not even the largest one in the country). I don't see why they edit the EZK project to just include the link from Moscow to Kazan for the time being and package it as its own deal. Surely the traffic is there, it's the main highway linking Moscow to the rest of the country. The Meridian, unlike the EZK, promises to not rely on any government funding as well, so maybe the government could turn ALL its attention on the Moscow to Kazan link. Sorry for the rant, I just don't understand this weird dichotomy Avtodor is putting on this project. I guess it may be smarter to build the EZK first since it captures more large metropolitan areas, but I worry that if we do that the Meridian project won't be done for a looong time


----------



## roaddor

Why is the bridge at Saratov not used for crossing Volga? Saratov is a big city there in the region, lies on important intersection of roads and already has a bypass.


----------



## BadHatter

idk there isn't exactly a lot of public discussion going on about this project. I could say that it's because putting it closer to Samara means more potential Samara traffic but the truth is that this is a private project and they need to buy cheap land. A bridge in Saratov couldn't hurt but it should probably be a normal street. A road going through the more rural areas means potentially more jobs in rural areas.


----------



## BadHatter

We got some news on the meridian project. 

Putin met with the heads of government to discuss the 2 projects. The article says the projects will be optimized by categories of LENGTH and COVERAGE of "centers of economic growth" (presumably urban areas). However, the most important new information is that the Meridian project will be COMBINED with the Moscow to Kazan to Kazakhstan project, and both will be built, but questions of financing and dates remain. There is a chance the 430km bit of the Meridian going through Orenburg will be cut, to instead connect to Kazakhstan in Samara Oblast.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The fastest route from Aktobe to Warsaw is 3000 kilometers, via Moscow.










However the shortest way is farther south, via Voronezh. The distance could be shortened by 150 - 200 kilometers if a more direct route would be built, especially in the Bryansk & Kursk oblasts. 










Another potential route, connecting several other oblast capitals like Penza, Tambov, Lipetsk, Oryol and Byransk.


----------



## sponge_bob

ChrisZwolle said:


> The fastest route from Aktobe to Warsaw is 3000 kilometers, via Moscow. However the shortest way is farther south, via Voronezh. The distance could be shortened by 150 - 200 kilometers if a more direct route would be built, especially in the Bryansk & Kursk oblasts.


There are hints of your more southerly (Warsaw <> Belarus <> Voronezh) route being selected, elsewhere.

https://eng.belta.by/economics/view...m10-motorway-reconstruction-soon-119215-2019/



> The private partner will be responsible for designing, reconstruction, financing, upkeep, and maintenance of five sections of the M10 motorway with the total length of 85.25km. Capital costs are estimated at €185.8 million. Reconstruction is supposed to begin in Q4 2020.
> 
> _The project provides for increasing the number of traffic lanes from two to four, increasing the allowed load per axle from 10 tonnes to 11.5 tonnes, and raising the speed limit from 90kpmh to 120kmph for cars and from 70kmph to 100kpmh for trucks._


The existing M10 is a wide Soviet style 1+1 in a very wide corridor, not a motorway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yes, the Belarusian M10 can easily be upgraded to a motorway, it has only 1 or 2 settlements on its 600 kilometer run through the country. 

The southern alternatives in Russia may also help develop the smaller cities in that region.


----------



## Aokromes

Vladivostok region:



Dober_86 said:


> В дальние уголки Русского острова Владивостока постепенно приходит цивилизация:
> 
> 
> *Дорогу к посёлку Поспелово асфальтируют*
> 
> Полным ходом идет ремонт дороги к поселку Поспелово на Русском острове. Здесь обустраивают основание из скального грунта, нарезают кюветы, монтируют водопропускные трубы, а на некоторых участках уже приступили к укладке нижнего, выравнивающего слоя асфальта.
> 
> «Совсем скоро жители и гости поселка Поспелово смогут ездить по новой хорошей дороге. Здесь ремонтируют участок протяженностью *3,5 километра*. Подрядчики на некоторых участках уже приступили к укладке выравнивающего слоя асфальта», – рассказали в управлении дорог и благоустройства администрации Владивостока.
> 
> Помимо асфальта, *также появится освещение*. Муниципальное предприятие «ВПЭС» закупило опоры и другое оборудование для подключения новых фонарей. Часть работ уже проведена. Напомним, на ремонт и освещение дороги из федерального бюджета выделили 120 млн рублей.


----------



## Aokromes

Ostafyevskoye.



KC75 said:


> Открыт дублер Остафьевского шоссе
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Дублер Остафьевского шоссе связал город Щербинку и поселение Рязановское. Дублер улучшит транспортное обслуживание Щербинки, где активно строится жилье. Кроме того, значительно сократится путь от города до Рязановского шоссе.
> 
> Движение четырехполосное: по два ряда в каждую сторону. Длина дороги — 4 км. Есть пешеходные переходы и 13 остановок общественного транспорта с заездными карманами.
> 
> За семь лет в Троицком и Новомосковском округах (ТиНАО) построено около 200 км автодорог. Согласно адресной инвестиционной программе Москвы, до конца 2023 года здесь планируется ввести еще около 300 км дорог.
> 
> На прилегающей территории высадили около 900 деревьев, свыше 7 тыс. кустарников, разбили газоны. По обе стороны движения обустроили широкие тротуары.
> 
> Дорогу оборудовали современной системой видеонаблюдения и видеофиксации нарушений. Также установили фонари, восемь светофоров.
> 
> Дублер Остафьевского шоссе проходит над ручьем Молодцы — это приток Десны. Длина четырехполосного переезда превышает 200 метров, ширина составляет около 30 метров.
> 
> Мост стал частью дублера Остафьевского шоссе, который обеспечит комфортный подъезд к ряду деревень, садоводческих товариществ, музею-усадьбе «Остафьево» и одноименному аэропорту.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Новое Остафьевское шоссе существенно улучшит транспортное обслуживание поселка Фабрики 1 Мая, деревень Рязаново, Старосырово, Знамя Октября, Андреевское, Мостовское, Тарасово, Алхимово, Девятское, Рыбино, Армазово и других населенных пунктов Новой Москвы.
> 
> Появится удобный подъездной путь к железнодорожной станции Щербинка и выезд на Варшавское шоссе.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Источник: https://stroi.mos.ru/news/sobianin-...ryl-dublier-ostaf-ievskogho-shossie


----------



## Aokromes

TOLYATTI



KC75 said:


> Строители планируют до конца лета закончить укладку верхнего слоя покрытия на подходах со стороны Самары и Пензы к новому путепроводу у Жигулевской ГЭС.
> 
> — К этому же сроку должны построить три съезда под эстакадой, переустроить инженерные коммуникации — водопровод, канализацию, теплотрассы. Кроме того, к началу осени закончат устройство защитного слоя на путепроводе и надвижку пролетного строения, — рассказали в ФКУ «Поволжуправтодор».
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Завершить же все работы на путепроводе планируют до конца 2019 года. Новая дорога будет пропускать до 40 тысяч автомобилей в сутки.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> После начала работы путепровода будут разделены потоки городского и транзитного транспорта. Эстакадная часть пройдет над существующим участком федеральной трассы и железнодорожным путепроводом. По ней транспорт будет двигаться как по основному направлению трассы М-5. Под строящейся эстакадой появятся два кольцевых пересечения со съездами — здесь будет организовано движение местного транспорта, — уточнили представители учреждения.
> 
> Возводят развязку на территории Тольятти с конца 2014 года. Новая трасса пройдёт над существующим участком трассы М-5 «Урал» и железнодорожным путепроводом. Общий объем финансирования проекта — почти 7 миллиардов рублей.
> https://63.ru/text/transport/66212503/


----------



## Aokromes

Piter:



Twert said:


> С.-Петербург.
> 
> В сети появились качественные фотоснимки открытого в июле Уст-Ижорского шоссе, широтной автотрассы от Софийской улицы до п.Металлострой (с перспективой продления до Шлиссельбургского шоссе), с путепроводом над главным ходом ОЖД.


----------



## BadHatter

:cheers: The 103km 7th section of the M11 motorway from Moscow to St. Pete (Myasnoy Bor - Tosno) was opened today :cheers:. This is the section that goes through the emptiest and swampiest areas. Only 1 section, the St Petersburg metro area one, remain under construction. The Tver bypass is put on hold until further notice since there is already a 6 lane city bypass that seems to be able to handle the traffic.



Philll said:


> На 7-ом участке дороги М-11 с 543 по 646 км открылось движение, теперь въехать на платную трассу до Москвы можно в Ленинградской области. 103 км новой дороги соединяют окрестности Тосно и Мясного Бора. Об этом с места событий 3 сентября сообщает корреспондент «Фонтанки».
> .
> Стоимость создания 7 этапа – 44 млрд рублей, из которых 11 млрд были вложила компания «Магистраль двух столиц». Стоимость проезда по нему составит 280 рублей. Поездка от Тосно до Твери обойдётся в 1050 рублей. Это сумма уменьшается на 40% при оплате транспондером.


----------



## Aokromes

Moscow, MKAD and Besedinsky highway interchange rebuild.



KC75 said:


> В Москве открыта развязка МКАД — Бесединское шоссе
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Запущено автомобильное движение по обновленной транспортной развязке на пересечении Бесединского шоссе и МКАД.
> 
> Этот дорожный объект касается полумиллиона москвичей трех районов столицы, а также жителей Подмосковья. Устаревший «неполный клевер» заменили на современную многоуровневую развязку с направленными съездами.
> 
> Для жителей близлежащих районов столицы это очень важный объект. Строители сделали все возможное, чтобы сдать объект на год раньше.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> В рамках реконструкции Бесединской развязки должно быть построено 5,3 км дорог, из них сегодня открылось 4,6 км основных дорожных сооружений, включая:
> 
> эстакаду-съезд с внешней стороны МКАД на Бесединское шоссе в сторону центра;
> реконструированный путепровод с подходами на пересечении МКАД с Бесединским шоссе;
> съезд/заезд с Бесединского шоссе (из центра) на МКАД;
> съезд/выезд с МКАД в село Беседы;
> боковые проезды и переходно-скоростные полосы на МКАД.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> В районе села Беседы установлены шумозащитные экраны.
> 
> Несколько лет назад в районе развязки построили междугородний автовокзал и торговый центр «Южные ворота». Серьезной проблемой являлось и то, что круговое движение со стороны села Беседы не обеспечивало достаточной пропускной способности, создавая заторы как при съезде, так и при выезде на внешнюю сторону МКАД.
> 
> В рамках благоустройства прилегающей территории разбили 4,5 га газонов. В ближайшие месяцы планируется завершить строительство заезда и выезда с внутренней стороны МКАД к междугороднему автовокзалу и ТЦ «Южные ворота», надземного пешеходного перехода через МКАД, а также высадку 100 деревьев ясеня и 1,8 тыс. кустов кизильника.
> 
> Реконструкция развязки сделает более комфортным выезд на МКАД по Бесединскому шоссе, и тем самым существенно улучшит транспортную доступность московских районов Марьино, Зябликово, Братеево, а также села Беседы Московской области, где проживает около 500 тысяч человек.
> 
> Уменьшение заторов на МКАД принесет пользу миллионам пассажиров общественного транспорта и автомобилистов, которые пользуются юго-восточным сектором этой магистрали.
> 
> В результате реконструкции развязки загрузка прилегающего участка МКАД снизится на 14%, Бесединского шоссе — на 7%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Источник: https://stroi.mos.ru/news/sobianin-...mkad-biesiedinskoie-shossie?from=cl


----------



## Aokromes

Cherkessk-Dombay, highway rebuild, 15km.



KC75 said:


> После масштабной реконструкции открылся 15- км участок автодороги «Черкесск — Домбай»
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> В рамках празднования Дня Карачаево-Черкесской республики и города Черкесска открыли после масштабной реконструкции 15-километровый участок федеральной автомобильной дороги А-155 Черкесск — Домбай — граница с республикой Абхазия.
> 
> В результате проведенных работ по реконструкции 15-километровый участок федеральной дороги А-155 расширен до четырех полос движения, встречные потоки автотранспорта разделены осевым барьерным ограждением для безопасного и бесперебойного движения.
> 
> Пропускная способность автодороги увеличилась в 2,5 раза и составила 45 тысяч автомобилей в сутки.
> 
> На новом участке автодороги IБ категории ликвидированы четыре места концентрации ДТП. Для обеспечения противооползневой безопасности установлено 2,5 тыс. буронабивных свай, 1,2 тыс. метров бетонных верховых подпорных и почти 1,5 тыс. метров улавливающих стен.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> В населенных пунктах Важное и Правокубанское появилось 16 пешеходных переходов, свыше 9 км тротуаров, два светофорных объекта и современное освещение. Световозвращающие дорожные знаки и разметка из термопластика обеспечат автомобилистам комфортный и безопасный проезд в любое время суток.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Федеральная автомобильная дорога А-155соединяет столицу республики — город Черкесск с курортами Кавказских Минеральных Вод, знаменитыми на всю страну курортами Домбай, Теберда и Архыз, а также ведет к аэропорту Минеральных Воды и астрофизической обсерватории РАН.
> 
> Проведенные на данном участке федеральной трассы серьезные работы по реконструкции позволили обеспечить комфортность и безопасность передвижения автомобилистов иликвидировать оползневые явления, которым подвержено более двух километров пути.
> 
> Источник: http://kchr.ru/news/detailed/57528/...rrer=https://yandex.ru/news


----------



## Aokromes

Piter:



Twert said:


> В С.-Петербурге открыта двухуровневая развязка ЗСД с Белоостровским шоссе, включая новый участок шоссе на подходе к развязке, с путепроводом над Финляндским ходом ОЖД.


----------



## Aokromes

M7 rebuild at Chuvashia 17km.



Ajakran said:


> Поправка, расширили до 4 полос.
> Из этого
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Переходит сюда
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Остановки с разгонными полосами
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Накатывают обочину
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Обочина
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Для оценки широты
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> По краю дороги добывают материал
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> До асфальта
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Инфо
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Этим пока заканчивается


----------



## BadHatter

24km Korfovskiy bypass opened in Khabarovsk. The Ussuri highway (A-370) is the main road connecting Khabarovsk to Vladivostok.



KC75 said:


> В Хабаровском крае завершена реконструкция четырехполосного участка федеральной трассы «Уссури»
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Завершилась реконструкция 24-километрового участка (км 12 — км 36) федеральной трассы А-370 «Уссури». Скоростная автодорога категории IБ с асфальтобетонным покрытием проходит по новому направлению — в обход села Сосновка, а также поселков Корфовский, Чирки, 24 км и дачных массивов.
> 
> В рамках реконструкции на объекте, включенном в Комплексный план модернизации и расширения магистральной инфраструктуры до 2024 года, построены два моста через реки Красная речка и Малые Чирки, три полностью освещенные транспортные развязки, в состав которых входят три путепровода, еще один путепровод проходит над Транссибирской железнодорожной магистралью. Для беспрепятственной миграции животных — участок частично проходит по Большехехцирскому заповеднику — на объекте построены 7 металлических гофрированных арочных конструкций.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Также в 2019 году на федеральной автомобильной дороге А-370 «Уссури» в Хабаровском крае после ремонта в эксплуатацию будет введено 19 км, в том числе завершатся начатые в прошлом строительном сезоне работы на 7-километровом участке с 43 по 50 км в с. Владимировка. Кроме того, в целях продления срока службы покрытия на 67 километрах трассы запланировано устройство слоев износа и поверхностной обработки.
> 
> Справка:
> 
> Федеральная трасса А-370 «Уссури» — единственная автодорога с твердым покрытием, обеспечивающая автомобильное сообщение между Хабаровским и Приморским краями. К трассе протяженностью 752 км тяготеют практически все административные районы южной и юго-западной части этих регионов. Автодорога связывает между собой два краевых центра (Хабаровск и Владивосток).
> 
> Source: http://rosavtodor.ru/press-center/news/289571


----------



## Aokromes

Karelia:



KC75 said:


> Росавтодор открыл движение на новом участке трассы «Сортавала» в Карелии
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Новый участок с 197-го по 215-й км в Лахденпохском районе Карелии является третьим этапом строительства автомобильной дороги А-121 «Сортавала» по новому направлению в обход населенных пунктов от границы с Ленинградской областью, которое ведется с 2012 года.
> 
> Новый 14-км участок трассы станет более безопасным для водителей: дорогу спрямили, устранив крутые повороты и подъемы, что позволило сократить путь на 2 км. На новом участке организовано движение по двум полосам шириной 3,5 м каждая. Кроме того, новая дорога включает два моста — новый путепровод через железную дорогу и мост через реку Ийоки.
> 
> Для защиты окружающей среды от стоков дорожники смонтировали 15 локальный очистных сооружений. Кроме того, вдоль дороги установили специальные сетки, чтобы не допустить выхода животных на трассу.
> 
> Установлено почти 10 км сетчатого металлического ограждения, которое препятствует выходу диких животных на трассу и, как следствие, возникновению ДТП с их участием. Также на участке дороги возведено более 12 км барьерного ограждения и выполнен полный комплекс обустройства по современным нормам безопасности дорожного движения.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Улучшение автодорожной инфраструктуры Северного Приладожья способствует росту грузовых и пассажирских перевозок в межрегиональном и международном сообщении, развитию автомобильных пунктов пропуска «Сювяоро» и «Вяртсиля», производственных мощностей по добыче природных ископаемых. Кроме того, дорога является важным звеном в реализации туристических и торговых маршрутов со странами Скандинавии, так как имеет прямой выход к границе с Финляндской Республикой по автомобильному подъезду к МАПП «Вяртсиля».
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Источник: https://tass.ru/spb-news/6883146


----------



## Aokromes

Anapa bypass U/C



Gkublok said:


> Ход строительства объездной дороги в Анапе
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.yuga.ru/articles/society/8802.html


----------



## masala




----------



## BadHatter

^^ To add on to Aokrome's post, here are videos of the Anapa Bypass UC



Whatson said:


>


That whole area is one to watch. Due to ungodly traffic during the holiday peak, road construction is a must. The Anapa bypass will link up Crimea (through the Tavrida motorway), through Anapa and onward to the A-146.

Aokromes posted the scheme of the Anapa bypass itself, which starts at kilometer 42 and ends at kilometer 52 of the A-290 (between the villages of Prostornyy and Tsybanobalka). On top of that, the section between kilometer 52 and 73 is set to begin construction in quarter 4 of 2019. The section between kilometer 73 and kilometer 100 (the interchange with Tavrida highway onward to Crimea) is also currently UC. On the scheme below, the Anapa bypass is the grey road/interchange on the right and the road onward to Crimea is the grey on the left. I haven't been able to find maps of the last area.

Original Anapa Bypass



Gkublok said:


>


The next section further northwest



LYNX said:


> *Добраться до Крыма можно будет быстрее благодаря реконструкции федеральной трассы в Анапском районе*
> 
> Проект реконструкции 21-километрового участка трассы А-290 Новороссийск – Керчь км 52 – км 73 успешно прошёл Главгосэкспертизу, сообщает подведомственное Росавтодору ФКУ Упрдор «Черноморье». Начало работ запланировано на IV квартал 2019 года.
> Этот проект вместе с реализуемыми сейчас участками км 47 – км 52 и км 73 – км 100, позволит, в конечном итоге, наладить скоростное автомобильное сообщение между Анапой и Севастополем (через Симферополь) посредством 4-полосной федеральной дороги IБ технической категории.
> 
> 
> 
> http://rosavtodor.ru/press-center/news/280791


On top of that, the Krasnodar Western Bypass toll road is set to begin construction this year, although news has been rather quiet on that. The road is 50km long, located between Plastunovskaya and Mar'yanskaya. According to the poster below, the government has put out a tender for archeological digging around the area of the new road, effective until the end of August.



Furious93rus said:


> До конца августа торгуют работы археологов.
> http://zakupki.gov.ru/223/purchase/public/purchase/info/common-info.html?regNumber=31908051056





Furious93rus said:


>


And, practically breaking news, the government has announced a plan to build a free motorway linking said bypass to the Tavrida highway, bypassing the congested A-146 (that isn't even a motorway just a regular 2 lane road). It's expected to be mainly new construction, but will retain the name of the existing A-289 (Slavyansk-Na-Kubani - Temryuk). The new road will be around 128km long (final project due by October). It will connect the Krasnodar Toll Bypass with the A-290 somewhere between the village of Dzhiginka and the Tavrida interchange (just south of Solenyy).



Shwed said:


> *Краснодар и Крымский мост к 2022 году соединят скоростной трассой*


That is all for concrete plans so far in the Black Sea region, it won't make all the traffic disappear though since a considerable portion goes further down to Sochi (there are nebulous plans of either building a tunnel from Sochi to Pyatigorsk or a motorway along the super jagged and densely populated coast). There are some other smaller projects planned in the area, I'll cover them in a more systemic fashion later on.

In other news, a recent interview with the Deputy Prime Minister Akimov revealed interesting details on the Europe - Western China motorway that will link up Moscow to Kazan and down south through Samara onto Sagarchin border checkpoint with Kazakhstan in the Orenburg province. They plan to build the 350km Moscow-Vladimir-Arzamas section and the 140km Southern Kazan Bypass section by 2024, and connect the 2 later on. The Kazan bypass will run from Kanash in Chuvashiya to Shali in Tatarstan, quite a ways south of Kazan itself. A few days ago the Ministry of Finance signed off on the Kazan Bypass and the Moscow-Vladimir link, so the money is coming. He mentions that they've had a bunch of meetings with private investors and are trying to figure out how to coordinate this project with the Meridian tollway that is designed to handle transit traffic (they are worried the E-WC will eat up some of the transit traffic, but I think a vast majority of the traffic on that road will be local traffic going to and from Moscow). This seems like good news to me, means they're serious about building both. Unfortunately the government is only partially funding this road so it will still be a tollway once the investors pull up with their share.

A 49km section of the M5 between Samara and Togliatti was upgraded to a 110km/h speed limit following unspecified road repairs. The article states that this is part of the Europe - Western China project but I'm hesitant to add that to it since there hasn't been a detailed plan on the project as a whole. Going back to that interview with Akimov, he says they've already begun work on the Togliatti Bypass within the E-WC framework, so it very well could be a part of the project after all.



Semcity said:


> * В Самарской области появился новый скоростной участок*
> Благодаря отремонтированным дорогам.
> 
> Новый режим появился с 981-го по 1030-й километр трассы, в границах Ставропольского, Волжского и Красноярского районов - от Зеленовки до моста через реку Сок.
> 
> Нововведение связано с решением вопроса об увеличении пропускной способности дороги, которая входит в маршрут международного транспортного коридора "Европа - Западный Китай".
> 
> https://guberniatv.ru/news/v-samarskoy-oblasti-poyavilsya-novyy-skorostnoy-uchastok/


Finally, DALNOBOI VIDEO uploaded roadcam footage of the recently opened section of the M11


----------



## Norsko

^^^ Russia uses yellow edge-markings?


----------



## BadHatter

Norsko said:


> ^^^ Russia uses yellow edge-markings?


yea it means parking your vehicle in the area is not allowed. it's only really used in historic centers, before major intersections, and on motorways (actual motorways and not russian 1B type roads which are sort of motorways but not really since their specifications are more relaxed). So far i have not seen the yellow line used to replace white lines in the center of the road like they do in the US.

Reddish-orange lines are used to indicate temporary lanes during construction and they sometimes come off as yellowish, especially if the local paving company is low budget and uses improper paint to cut costs like so


----------



## Aokromes

M-11


----------



## roaddor

^^
Is this the final section which remains to be launched between St.Pete and Moscow?


----------



## Aokromes

^^ I don't remember on what part of it they skipped road for now because one already existing city bypass


----------



## Aokromes

Amur region, frontier with china:



Dober_86 said:


> *Новые технологии применяют в строительстве дорог, ведущих к первому автомобильному мосту РФ - КНР*
> 
> В Амурской области в районе международного моста РФ-КНР завершается строительство автодороги 2 категории с укреплением откосов монолитными железобетонными плитами. Дорога с такими техническими характеристиками строится в области впервые. Проезжая часть поднялась над уровнем земли на 6 метров. Именно такова высота насыпи. Дорога протянулась и над пятью мостовыми объектами: тремя путепроводами и двумя сооружениями для связи разобщенных территорий.
> 
> В строительстве автодороги используют уникальную для региона спецтехнику - бетоноукладчик GOMACO, маневренный, технологичный для перегрузки и распределения бетонной смеси. Бетоноукладчик заменяет 3 бригады рабочих.
> 
> «Процесс заключается в распределении бетона бетононасосом, после этого вращающимся вальцом мы производим затирку, уплотнение и финишную обработку самого бетона. За смену такая машина способна делать до тысячи квадратных метров бетонного покрытия», - рассказал прораб на участке бетонирования откосов Александр Меньшиков.
> 
> Работы на объекте ведутся круглосуточно. Строители уже завершили основные объемы на мостовых объектах, на завершающей стадии укладка асфальтобетонного покрытия. На сегодняшний день началось укрепление откосов монолитными железобетонными плитами. Также впервые в области на всей протяженности трассы будут установлены локально-очистные сооружения. Это своеобразный фильтр, который позволяет не загрязнять окружающую среду.
> 
> «Дождь проходит, вода попадает в лотки, которые установлены на всём участке. С них вода стекает в несколько ЛОСов - локально-очистных сооружений. Три резервуара закопаны. Первый идет для очистки от крупных обломочных остатков, второй - нефтеулавливатель, третий фильтр очищает воду, и после чего по водосбросу в окружающую среду уходит уже очищенная вода», - рассказал прораб участка Юрий Кочнев.
> 
> Новые технологии используют и при восстановлении дорог, которые были задействованы при строительстве моста. Эти работы были изначально предусмотрены проектом мостового строительства, так как региональные власти в 2016 году понимали, что большегрузные автомобили разобьют дороги и в последующем их нужно будет отремонтировать. Восстановлению подлежат три участка автомобильных дорог регионального значения общей протяженностью около 27 км: «Подъезд к с. Владимировка», «Подъезд к п. Зазейский», участок «Заречный – Муравьевка - Константиновка».
> 
> Новая технология заключается в том, что строители максимально используют старое дорожное покрытие. Дорожное покрытие восстанавливают методом холодной регенерации с применением ресайклера. После проведения работ методом холодной регенерации добавляются инертные материалы в виде щебня, минеральные вяжущие - цемент и битумные вяжущие – битумная эмульсия.
> 
> «Затем выполняем покрытие из щебеночно-мастичного асфальтобетона, который в процессе эксплуатации при возникновении трещин, сезонных и температурных воздействий – имеет такое качество, как самозалечивание. Помимо так называемого самолечения у ЩМА очень хорошая шероховатость - это коэффициент сцепления, что очень положительно сказывается на безопасности дорожного движения. Работы планируется закончить к концу сентября», - рассказал генеральный директор АО «Асфальт» Андрей Сенотрусов.
> 
> Международный мост РФ - КНР строится в Амурской области с 24 декабря 2016 года. Работы идут по уникальной модели финансирования – концессионному договору, заключенному 15 июня 2016 года в городе Харбин (КНР). То есть *мост строится исключительно за счёт внебюджетных источников. *
> 
> «Работы по строительству моста идут в графике. Окончание строительства – декабрь 2019 года. Это очень значимо. Несколько лет упорной работы и первый в истории российско-китайский автомобильный мост будет полностью готов», - отметил министр РФ по развитию Дальнего Востока и Арктики Александр Козлов.
> 
> *Общая длина мостового перехода РФ - КНР составит 20 км 226 метров, из которых почти 14 километров – российская часть. Сама длина моста над рекой Амур – 1800 метров.*


----------



## BadHatter

roaddor said:


> ^^
> Is this the final section which remains to be launched between St.Pete and Moscow?


Yes it's the final section. Technically the Tver Bypass part of the M11 is incomplete (in fact it hasn't even begun construction), but that's been put on hold. It doesn't really make sense to build it at this time as right between the 2 sections of the M11 is the upgraded M10 Tver Bypass which is mostly a 6 lane controlled access highway (although not a motorway, it's not fully separate from small local roads) throughout and can therefore handle the traffic. The St. Pete section is technically due to launch this year, hopefully they can manage. Well actually it was supposed to be completed way before that but problems with contractors made for a large delay.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Aokromes said:


> Amur region, frontier with china:


I think that is this new Amur bridge crossing at Heihe / Blagoveshchensk?


----------



## roaddor

BadHatter said:


> Yes it's the final section. Technically the Tver Bypass part of the M11 is incomplete (in fact it hasn't even begun construction), but that's been put on hold. It doesn't really make sense to build it at this time as right between the 2 sections of the M11 is the upgraded M10 Tver Bypass which is mostly a 6 lane controlled access highway (although not a motorway, it's not fully separate from small local roads) throughout and can therefore handle the traffic. The St. Pete section is technically due to launch this year, hopefully they can manage. Well actually it was supposed to be completed way before that but problems with contractors made for a large delay.


Спасибо. Russia is building new, good quality motorways at a fast pace. Tolled infrastructure. This is how it is done, although the distances are challenging.


----------



## Aokromes

ChrisZwolle said:


> I think that is this new Amur bridge crossing at Heihe / Blagoveshchensk?
> 
> []https://i.imgur.com/K1W4f13.jpg[/img]
> 
> []https://i.imgur.com/ssQlI3m.jpg[/img]
> 
> []https://i.imgur.com/LDffjks.jpg[/img]
> 
> []https://i.imgur.com/KtjYcVe.jpg[/img]


It looks yes from what i have read on translate.


----------



## sponge_bob

Looks like the route from China is more northerly than speculated in here earlier. 

https://www.worldhighways.com/categ...tures/news/moscow-kazan-highway-schedule-set/



> The construction schedule has been set for Russia’s Moscow to Kazan highway project. The project is now expected to cost US$3.75 billion, with the route forming part of the highway connecting Western Europe with China.
> 
> The stretches connecting Moscow with Vladimir and Kanash with Kazan should be ready for traffic in late 2024.
> 
> The stretches linking Vladimir with Murom and Murom with Arzamas are due for completion in 2025.
> 
> The stretches from Arzamas to Kanash should be ready in 2027.


Kanash is what???? 400km or 500km from the Kazakhstan border so don't even ask.


----------



## eucitizen

Kanash is under Cheboksary, in Chuvash Republic, before Kazan. I know it just because Idrove few times on M7 from Kazan to Moscow e viceversa.


----------



## Dober_86

*Ust-Kut bypass reconstruction completed in Irkutsk Oblast, Siberia*

24 km-long section of the A-331 Viluy federal road that connects northern part of Irkutsk Oblast to Yakutia, compeleted.


----------



## Dober_86

Northern Caucasus. 

*Р-217 "Caucasus" will be expanded to a four-lane road, bypassing the town of Baxan.*

13 km section to be repaired.


----------



## Aokromes

Len.region. The 3rd section of the reconstruction of the "Scandinavia" highway on the segment of the 65-100th km. (Ogonki-Kirilovskoye settlement) as of October 10 this year



Twert said:


> Лен.область.
> 
> 3-ий участок реконструкции трассы "Скандинавия" на отрезке 65-100-ый км. ( п.Огоньки - Кириловское) по состоянию на 10 октября с.г.
> 
> Избранные снимки из большого фоторепортажа на "Проектах Петербурга". Снято при движении от Огоньков до Кирилловского





Twert said:


>


----------



## Dober_86

Fresh vids from Vladivostok - Nakhodka - Port Vostochny new expressway, u/c:


----------



## Dober_86

*Sasovo bypass, Ryazan Oblast.*

4 km long section is u/c:


----------



## Aokromes

M-10 / M-11



Twert said:


> С "Проектов.."
> 
> 
> 
> Широтная связь продолжения Софийской с М-10 и М-11
> 
> 
> 
> Пересечение с Колпинским шоссе у квартала "Славянка"
> 
> 
> 
> Пересечение с Витебским ходом ОЖД
> 
> 
> 
> Пересечение с Витебским проспектом и туннель под Варшавским ходом ОЖД
> 
> 
> 
> Пересечение с Шушарской дорогой и ПВП


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I find it surprising that large toll plazas are still built with such antiquated design standards. This will not function properly if it is used at maximum capacity. 

There should be a much longer space to merge back to the main lanes, in a gently tapered way, not a diagonal lane reduction where traffic from 10 lanes has to merge back to the main lanes in 200 meters. It is also debatable if you should want lane markings like that. 

According to satellite imagery, there was ample space to move this toll plaza a few hundred meters farther from that overpass. That way they could've designed a more fluid widening and narrowing.


----------



## Aokromes

Nakhodka road (Vladivostok area)



Dober_86 said:


> *Движение по новому участку скоростной трассы до Находки откроют в этом году *
> 
> В настоящее время ООО «Трансстроймеханизация» ведет работы по реализации второго этапа строительства дороги до порта Восточный – участок от Артёма до Царевки, протяженностью 25 километров, планируется сдать уже в 2021 году. На данном отрезке предусмотрены три транспортных развязки – в районе бухты Муравьиной, посёлков Шкотово и Царёвка, а также 28 мостов и путепроводов общей длиной 3,7 километра, в том числе эстакада длиной более километра.
> 
> Первый отрезок, который осмотрел Олег Кожемяко, – *строящийся путепровод на развязке Артём–бухта Муравьиная–Находка. Именно по нему планируется пустить движение уже в этом году.*
> 
> «В настоящее время ведём работы по объединению балок пролетных строений, установке цоколей барьерного ограждения и устройству деформационных швов. При благоприятных погодных условиях через месяц-полтора можно будет открыть две полосы в сторону игорной зоны», – сообщил начальник участка искусственных сооружений ООО «Трансстроймеханизация» Роман Лисицин.
> 
> Ещё одно искусственное сооружение на новой дороге – мост через реку Артёмовка в районе посёлка Штыково. К настоящему времени подрядчик, АО «Мостострой-11», завершил сборку пролетных строений полукилометрового моста, надвижка последнего крайнего пролёта состоится в первых числах ноября. На время строительства капитального объекта был возведён временный технологический мост. Все металлоконструкции моста изготовлены на собственных производственных мощностях мостовой организации в Тюмени. Железобетонные балки мостов и эстакад производятся также на собственной базе, но уже здесь, в Приморье.
> 
> «При расчёте объёма работ по проекту скоростной трассы было принято решение построить свой завод в Смоляниново. Сейчас такой объём балочной продукции не выпускает никто в России», – отметил руководитель дальневосточного филиала ООО «Трансстроймеханизация» Сергей Татаринович.
> 
> Губернатор подчеркнул, что подобные мощности позволят усилить блок строительства дорожной инфраструктуры в крае. «Сейчас проектируем 29 мостов, которые должны быть построены в Приморье в течение 2-3 лет. Немного, но мы постепенно набираем темпы. Выявляются организации, которые способны решать эту задачу в короткие сроки», – обозначил он.
> 
> Олег Кожемяко проехал по новому маршруту до самой Царёвки, который в скором времени будет «упакован» в цементобетон. Устройство дорожного покрытия проводится высокотехнологичным комплексом автодорожной техники Gomako. Срок эксплуатации такой дороги до капитального ремонта составляет 25 лет. К тому же, при строительстве учтены повышенные гидрологические требования. Увиденным глава края остался доволен.
> 
> «Работы ведутся по графику, несмотря на их значительный объём и большое количество искусственных сооружений. Прошедшее наводнение показало, что мостовые переходы, водопропускные трубы отлично справились», – подчеркнул глава края.
> 
> Выполненная по современной технологии дорога увеличит скорость движения по ней автотранспорта до 110 километров в час, за счет чего заметно сократится время пребывания в пути, а также увеличатся допустимые нагрузки – 11,5 тонн на ось.
> 
> «*По новой трассе за 45-50 минут можно будет добраться из Владивостока до Большого Камня*. Что еще немаловажно – дорога пройдёт в обход нескольких населенных пунктов, позволив снизить в них транспортную нагрузку и повысить безопасность пешеходов», – подытожил Губернатор.
> 
> Справочно. Трасса Владивосток–Находка–Порт Восточный является частью международного транспортного коридора «Приморье-1».
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> З.Ы. Выделен участок автодороги, полная сдача которого состоится в 2021 г.:


----------



## Aokromes

Sakhalin: The first stage of reconstruction of the road on the Kholmsky pass is completed



Dober_86 said:


> Сахалин:
> 
> *Первый этап реконструкции дороги на Холмском перевале завершён*
> 
> Сейчас на участке, который находится в федеральном подчинении, рабочие построили полноценную объездную дорогу.
> 
> Как сообщает пресс-служба правительства Сахалинской области, другой повреждённый отрезок трассы – региональный – сместили от обрушающегося склона со стороны полигона ТБО к сопке. Здесь *пришлось срезать скалу и обустроить дополнительную полосу движения*. Также обеспечен водоотвод, чтобы не допустить переувлажнения грунта.
> 
> – Мы выполнили одну из основных задач – обеспечили безопасное движение транспорта. *Следующий этап – укрепить склоны*, чтобы предотвратить возможный сход горных пород. *После этого строители приступят к реконструкции основной дороги *и вводу ее в эксплуатацию, – отметил исполняющий обязанности министра транспорта и дорожного хозяйства Сахалинской области Эдуард Ри.
> 
> Ремонт трассы необходим в связи с тем, что асфальтовое покрытие лежит не на коренных породах, а на насыпном грунте. Если не предпринять мер, то оползневый процесс продолжится, а это, в свою очередь, может привести к повреждению опоры высоковольтной линии электропередач, а также к закрытию автомобильного сообщения между населенными пунктами на юге Сахалина.
> 
> Кроме того, оползневый процесс также был связан с находящимся неподалеку полигоном ТБО. На сегодняшний день прорабатывается вопрос о его закрытии для ввоза мусора и строительства в Холмске мусороперерабатывающего комплекса с линией сортировки.
> 
> Напомним,* трасса на участке 86 – 88 километров автодороги Южно-Сахалинск – Холмск пострадала в результате оползня*. В начале года на асфальте образовалась трещина, появился перепад между левой и правой сторонами движения. Чтобы отремонтировать дорогу, по распоряжению главы региона в Холмском районе с 10 июля был введен режим ЧС.


----------



## Aokromes

Overhaul of 6.5 km of the M-2 “Crimea" highway completed in the Belgorod Region Work on the site, begun in November last year, was completed on time.



KC75 said:


> В Белгородской области завершен капитальный ремонт 6,5 км автодороги М-2 «Крым»
> 
> Работы на участке, начатые в ноябре прошлого года, завершены в срок.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> В ходе капитального ремонта участка автодороги М-2 «Крым» Москва-Тула-Орел-Курск-Белгород — граница с Украиной км 683+460 — км 689+998 проведен комплекс работ по расширению и усилению дорожной одежды, укреплению обочин, организации водоотвода с проезжей части, ремонту пересечений и примыканий, также построены три новые водопропускные трубы и отремонтированы три существующие. Верхний слой дорожного покрытия выполнен из износостойкого щебеночно-мастичного асфальтобетона, который используется для дорог с высокой интенсивностью движения.
> 
> В целях обеспечения безопасности движения на участке установлено 15 км металлического барьерного ограждения, более 170 дорожных знаков, 3570 кв.м шумозащитного экрана, построено четыре автобусных остановки с крытыми автопавильонами, устроены пешеходные и велосипедные дорожки, нанесена горизонтальная дорожная разметка термопластиком со светоотражающими элементами.
> 
> Пешеходные переходы и остановочные автопавильоны оборудованы солнечными электростанциями с автономным электроосвещением.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> В Новосибирской области отремонтировали более 100 км федеральных дорог
> 
> ФКУ «Сибуправтодор» привело к нормативному состоянию 111 км, 45 из них отремонтировали капитально.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> В программу дорожных работ 2019 года вошло 10 участков, из них четыре объекта капитального ремонта: два на трассе Р-255 «Сибирь» (км 41-45 и км 108-123) и два на автодороге Р-254 «Иртыш» (км 1203 — км 1218 и км 1088 — км 1100). На 15-километровом отрезке трассы «Сибирь» км 108 — км 123 в Болотнинском районе, переходящем с прошлого года, дорожники довели до нормативных параметры проезжей части, включая продольные и поперечные уклоны, привели в порядок семь примыканий и два пересечения, отремонтировали водопропускные трубы, заменили дорожную одежду, металлическое барьерное ограждение, сигнальные столбики и дорожные знаки, нанесли разметку термопластиком.
> Источник: http://rosavtodor.ru/press-center/vesti-regionov/296011


----------



## Aokromes

At the end of October, work was completed on the P-254 Irtysh highway, including the capital repair facilities km 1088 - 1100 in the Chanovsky district and km 1203 - km 1218 in the Ubinsky that have been undergoing transition from last year.




KC75 said:


> В конце октября закончены работы и на трассе Р-254 «Иртыш», в том числе на переходящих с прошлого года объектах капитального ремонта км 1088 — 1100 в Чановском районе и км 1203 — км 1218 в Убинском. Там также довели параметры земляного полотна и дорожной одежды до II технической категории, отремонтировали пересечения, обновили элементы обустройства дороги и уложили верхний слой покрытия из щебеночно-мастичного асфальтобетона ЩМА-20. В ходе текущего ремонта участка км 1136 — км 1146 той же трассы в порядок привели транспортную развязку и два пересечения, заменили 6,3 тыс. п.м. барьерного ограждения, сигнальные столбики и знаки. Именно на трассе Р-254 «Иртыш» в нынешнем году опробована методика объёмного проектирования асфальтобетонных смесей. Технология предполагает учет климатических условий и интенсивности движения на конкретных участках дорог с точным подбором марки битумного вяжущего. Это позволит увеличить межремонтный срок c 5 до 12 лет. Покрытие «нового поколения» уложили на 22 км (км 1272 — 1282 и км 1248 — 1260).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ещё один переходящий 20-километровый участок введён в эксплуатацию на Р-256 «Чуйский тракт» в Черепановском районе. На участке с км 90 по км 109 не только восстановили дорожное покрытие, но и привели в порядок пять автобусных остановок и 460 п.м. тротуаров, а также 11 примыканий и пять пересечений.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Источник: http://rosavtodor.ru/press-center/vesti-regionov/296011


----------



## Aokromes

> The road to Prokhorovka is made in a round-the-clock mode. More than 200 pieces of equipment are involved at the site.
> The progress of the work on the Yakovlevo-Prokhorovka road was discussed at a meeting of the Prokhorov field board of
> trustees. The meeting was attended by Senator Nikolay Ryzhkov from Belgorod region, Governor Evgeny Savchenko, Deputy Governor of the region - head of the Department of Construction and Transport Yevgeny Glagolev.
> The site is 31.9 kilometers
> long. The facility is included in the program of overhaul of federal roads at the expense of the federal budget. The total cost of the works is 4.7 billion rubles, including 1.3 billion rubles in 2019.
> The road is extended to four
> lanes. Provided lighting, the device of noise shields, sidewalks, parking lots, recreational areas, landscaping. By May 2020, a section of the road to the Ring will be rented.
> belgorodstroy.ru





Sergio_Bel said:


> Дорогу на Прохоровку делают в круглосуточном режиме. На объекте задействовано более 200 единиц техники.
> 
> Ход работ на автодороге "Яковлево – Прохоровка" обсудили на заседании попечительского совета "Прохоровское поле". В заседании приняли участие сенатор от Белгородской области Николай Рыжков, Губернатор Евгений Савченко, заместитель Губернатора области - начальник департамента строительства и транспорта Евгений Глаголев.
> 
> Протяженность участка - 31,9 километров. Объект включен в программу капитального ремонта автомобильных дорог федерального значения за счет средств федерального бюджета. Общая стоимость работ – 4,7 млрд рублей, в том числе в 2019 году – 1,3 млрд рублей.
> 
> Дорогу расширяют до четырех полос. Предусмотрено освещение, устройство шумозащитных экранов, тротуаров, парковок, мест отдыха, озеленение. К маю 2020 года будет сдан участок дороги до Звонницы.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> belgorodstroy.ru


----------



## Aokromes

dupe.


----------



## masala

Putin opens M11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199648633915920384


----------



## kostas97

masala said:


> Putin opens M11
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199648633915920384


Which section? The one between St. Petersburg and Veliki Novgorod??


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The last 35 kilometer segment between Tosna and St Petersburg.

This means that M11 is more or less completed (except the Tver bypass which is postponed indefinitely).


----------



## wwc234

....


----------



## Maks33

kostas97 said:


> Which section? The one between St. Petersburg and Veliki Novgorod??


It's a short section between St.Petersburg and road A120, near Tosno.


----------



## hajj_3

M11 motorway video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTuj_YJOKi0


----------



## Aokromes

Yekaterinburg
The construction of the last section of the EKAD from the Polevsky tract to Chelyabinsk and the expansion of the existing section to 4 lanes from the Chelyabinsk tract to Tyumen.



keelhauler said:


> *30.11.2019*
> 
> *В районе Полевского тракта*
> Тоннель для ручья
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Колонн все больше, они уже с двух сторон от жд-путей
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> На готовом участке складировано множество балок для пролетов
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *На пересечении с Челябинским трактом*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Строительство моста над рекой Исеть*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Строительство моста над жд-путями, которые недалеко от Исети*


----------



## Aokromes

Work is boiling on the banks of the Pura. Currently, work is underway to fill the right-bank approach, currently 97,000 m3 of soil has been dumped (work completed by 70%).



Xanderyl said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/B5J0s0FnsuU/


----------



## Aokromes

At the construction of the road bypassing Volgograd, they began to build a bridge across the Volga-Don canal



KC75 said:


> На строительстве дороги в обход Волгограда начали возводить мост через Волго-Донской канал
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Начаты работы по строительству моста через Волго-Донской канал на первом этапе возведения дороги в обход Волгограда. Сооружение длиной 1,3 км является одним из самых сложных на первом этапе строительства дороги в обход Волгограда.
> 
> На сегодня забито 20 свай под будущее мостовое сооружение, всего их будет порядка 400. Также предстоит возвести 22 опоры. После окончания строительства длина моста составит более 1,3 км вместе с эстакадой.
> 
> На объекте, помимо забивки свай, идет сооружение стройплощадки, чтобы дать возможность развернуть парк техники и обустроить подъездные пути.
> 
> Его строительство является важнейшей задачей, поскольку новое сооружение позволит разгрузить существующий мост в черте города и перенаправить транзитный поток по участку первого этапа обхода Волгограда, что снимет транспортное напряжение в Красноармейском районе города. Это самый южный и наибольший по численности из восьми районов Волгограда, в нем проживают около 163 тыс. жителей города-миллионника.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Длина первого этапа обхода составляет немногим более 12 км, здесь полностью завершена расчистка местности от взрывоопасных предметов, оставшихся со времен Сталинградской битвы. По данным пресс-службы Упрдор Москва — Волгограда, всего их было обнаружено и обезврежено 25 единиц. В ходе поисковых работ останков воинов найдено не было.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> В этом году в рамках комплексного плана модернизации и расширения магистральной инфраструктуры проектируется восемь обходов городов: Нижнего Новгорода, Рязани, Волгограда, Хасавюрта, Дербента, Владикавказа, Иванова и Набережных Челнов. В 2020 году начнется их строительство.
> 
> Источник: https://tass.ru/ekonomika/7209689


----------



## Dober_86

Key points from an *article* in Russian on *road bridge repairs\construction federal plan*. 

Federal government commission has approved a blueprint on bridge repairs and cosnstruction *until 2035*. 

Total money required is *1,12 trillion RUB (18 billion USD)*. A quarter of the sum is allocated for the bridges in the Russian Far East. A total of 1,000 bridges to be either fixed or built from scratch in the macro-region. 

New major bridges to appear in 21 regions of the Russian Federation. 

*The plan includes such huge projects like:*

Elena bridge in Vladivostok (2020-2025) -> cost is yet undefined

Lena bridge in Yakutsk (2020-2025) -> 85 billion RUB

Another Zeya bridge in Blagoveschensk (2021-2024) -> 19 billion RUB

One more Ob' bridge in Novosibirsk -> 37 billion RUB


P.S. Elena bridge model:


----------



## MacOlej

Is it common in Russia to include warships on model roads?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Vladivostok is home to the Pacific Fleet of the Russian Navy.

Why do they need such a large bridge to that island? The bridge span is actually larger than the whole island. 

If I'm correct, the bridge would need to be constructed here: https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=43.0717&mlon=131.8408#map=15/43.0717/131.8408


----------



## sponge_bob

ChrisZwolle said:


> Why do they need such a large bridge to that island? The bridge span is actually larger than the whole island.


I'll hazard the local oligarch class live out there and are fed up of the long commutes on the other bridge further east.


----------



## masala

map of high-speed roads


zolotyh said:


> Попалась такая вот схема на просторах интернетов. Авторство не знаю. Есть подозрение, что Росавтодор.



It seems until 2024 it will be possible to reach Sevastopol from the Finnish border using motorway-like roads only.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The legend:

* thick line: 'new motorway' 
* middle line: reconstruction to 1st category (IA - IВ, 4 lanes, partial or complete grade-separation)
* thin line: reconstruction 2nd category: (II, conventional 4 lane road)

I believe a скоростная дорога is not exactly the same as a автомагистраль (category IA). Category IБ and IВ allow some at-grade elements.

See: Категории автомобильных дорог


----------



## RipleyLV

Nothing in Latvia direction. :lol: 

But I do like the alignment of the new road Eastbound.


----------



## sponge_bob

RipleyLV said:


> Nothing in Latvia direction. :lol:
> 
> But I do like the alignment of the new road Eastbound.


The 'Meridian' or Beijing-Berlin motorway is missing too, unless that is the post 2030 improvement shown on the Moscow to Minsk axis.


----------



## Dober_86

ChrisZwolle said:


> Vladivostok is home to the Pacific Fleet of the Russian Navy.
> 
> Why do they need such a large bridge to that island? The bridge span is actually larger than the whole island.
> 
> If I'm correct, the bridge would need to be constructed here: https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=43.0717&mlon=131.8408#map=15/43.0717/131.8408


It's not the tiny island of Elena that matters, it's to make Vladivostok beltway complete. Green - existing, red - planned:


----------



## eucitizen

RipleyLV said:


> Nothing in Latvia direction. :lol:
> 
> But I do like the alignment of the new road Eastbound.


The map is not so correct. To Latvia the M9 is motorway for the 1st 100km, then it is a simple road, large and good. My personal experience with that road is that maybe they should reconstruct it to 4 lanes till Rzhev, then the traffic is really low as there are no big cities around. Before the border there are some km in 4 lanes.


----------



## RipleyLV

^^ Yes, the M9 is not marked there as an existing motorway from Moscow till Volokolamsk.

But in general speaking, this map is not a valid one - it's more like proposition on how to improve the network. Looks like it could be taken from a presentation material to officials.


----------



## PovilD

Ok, I see they plan 2+2 to Estonia from Saint Petersburg. Latvia is left behind 

I heard that Belorussians plan 2+2 from Minsk to Vilnius (Lithuania), so there is a chance to have continous 2+2 from Vilnius/Kaunas (Lithuania) to Moscow, except probably some tens of km of 1+1 section on Lithuanian A3 (since AADT is low and should stay low in foreseeable future). I don't know if it's similar story with Estonia: 2+2 in Russian side, while in Estonian side it will stay mostly 1+1 due to low AADT and funds.


----------



## Bastiaan85

RipleyLV said:


> ^^ Yes, the M9 is not marked there as an existing motorway from Moscow till Volokolamsk.
> 
> But in general speaking, this map is not a valid one - it's more like proposition on how to improve the network. Looks like it could be taken from a presentation material to officials.


It's indeed not a regular map but coming from a plan from Автодор, see https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/4181143?from=main_6. Google translate of the first two paragraphs


> State-owned company Avtodor has developed a concept for the development of a “backbone network” of Russian roads until 2035. It is planned to build a chord highway bypassing the capital in the directions of St. Petersburg — Yaroslavl — Perm and Saratov — Tambov — Pskov. There will be a road from Naberezhnye Chelny through Yekaterinburg, Omsk, Novosibirsk to Khabarovsk. The total length of highways will increase from 5 thousand to 17.6 thousand km. The amount of funding is still unknown: the Ministry of Transport only says that “enough big money” is needed, and up to a third of them will be provided by private investors.
> 
> The state-owned company Avtodor presented the concept of a promising backbone road network until 2035 at a specialized conference. Earlier, the document was announced by the head of the Ministry of Transport, Eugene Dietrich. The concept was developed with Rosavtodor and the Analytical Center under the Government of the Russian Federation.


----------



## Erkaesowiec

Kaliningrad.



Erkaesowiec said:


>


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What kind of road numbering are those 1, 3, 4? A Kaliningrad-only road numbering?


----------



## the_tower

Hello,
will the black coast sea front will get rid of the railroad from sochi to touapsé?
i saw a reportage where they showed it. it was not appealing.


----------



## BadHatter

ChrisZwolle said:


> What kind of road numbering are those 1, 3, 4? A Kaliningrad-only road numbering?


yea, they're the exit numbers, and they are for this road only. It's a road to the baltic sea resort towns so its a bit of a special case


----------



## Aokromes

In the Rostov region, a


new bridge over the Donets opened on December 30 in Kamensk-Shakhtinsky, the bridge over the Donets region opened.
The honor of the first passage on the new bridge fell to a column of trucks - they, loudly honking, proceeded under the volleys of colored
fireworks.
It took builders a little more than a year to bring the project to
life. The new bridge is wider than the previous one - 13.8 meters against 8 meters old. Its length along with approaches are 1050 meters. The length of the average span is 40 meters. If necessary, this span will rise to 5-6 meters. Now the movement on the bridge will be carried out on two lanes.



KC75 said:


> В Ростовской области открылся новый мост через Донец
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30 декабря в Каменск-Шахтинском открылось движене по мосту через р. Донец.
> 
> Честь первого проезда по новому мосту выпала колонне грузовых автомобилей — они, громко сигналя, проследовали под залпы цветных фейерверков.
> 
> Чуть больше года потребовалось строителям, чтобы воплотить проект в жизнь. Новый мост шире прежнего — 13,8 метров против 8 метров старого. Его длина вместе с подходами 1050 метров. Длина среднего пролета 40 метров. В случае необходимости этот пролет будет подниматься на 5-6 метров. Теперь движение по мосту будет осуществляться по двум полосам.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> На новой переправе есть освещение, пешеходные тротуары, полосы движения на шесть метров шире обычных. Центральный пролет шириной 45 метров сделали подъёмным. Это позволит проходить по реке даже крупногабаритным судам.
> 
> На возведение затратили более 1,3 млрд рублей.
> 
> В 2009 году старый мост был закрыт из-за аварийного состояния. Только лишь в конце лета 2019 года на Дону появился временный мост через реку Северский Донец, позволяющий разгрузить трассу М-4 «Дон» через Каменск-Шахтинский.
> 
> Источник: https://gazetapik.ru/2019/12/30/otk...osta-kamensk-shahtinskij-krasnovka/


----------



## PovilD

ChrisZwolle said:


> What kind of road numbering are those 1, 3, 4? A Kaliningrad-only road numbering?


They are not conventional exit numbers dedicated to slip road only. They are indeed for roads that connect each locality from that highway.

But yeah, they have functionalities as exit numbers since they are marked similar way as exits from the main highway.


----------



## Dober_86

Renovation: 60% of the "Kaucasus" federal road is complete in Ingushetia. 














































*...*


----------



## masala

Northern Kalinigrad bypass





























АО ВАД







zaovad.ru


----------



## masala

Sortavala highway in Karelia





































АО ВАД







zaovad.ru


----------



## masala

A-147 in Sochi region






















































Фото | Федеральное дорожное агентство


Федеральное дорожное агентство : ФДА : Росавтодор




rosavtodor.ru


----------



## masala

M8




























Фото | Федеральное дорожное агентство


Федеральное дорожное агентство : ФДА : Росавтодор




rosavtodor.ru


----------



## Dober_86

*TsKAd (Central Ring Road around Moscow)*, 23 km long section is now open to traffic: 













































*...*


----------



## Dober_86

*Federal road Kursk — Voronezh:* renovation and expansion of a 11-km long section completed, instead of 2 it is now a 4-lane road.



























Роман Старовойт открыл участок федеральной трассы “Курск-Воронеж”


Прямо сейчас губернатор Курской области Роман Старовойт принимает участие в открытии участка федеральной трассы “Курск-Воронеж” в Горшеченском районе.




kpravda.ru


----------



## Dober_86

*"Lena" federal road in Yakutia. *

Another 12 km section is being repaired. Overall, in the last five years 355 km of the road had been asphalted. This year's target is to revamp 58 km of the longest road of Yakutia (spanning 1.157 km)

*


































*









В Якутии заасфальтируют 12-километровый грунтовый участок трассы «Лена».


На трассе А-360 Лена в Якутии ликвидируют 12-километровый грунтовый разрыв, сообщает пресс-служба ФКУ Упрдор Лена.




news.ykt.ru


----------



## Dober_86

*Pictures of Belgorod — Novy Oskol road, 106 km in length:*


----------



## RipleyLV

Wait. So CKAD is not a motorway?


----------



## Dober_86

*The Akhtuba bridge opened in Volgograd Oblast. *




























































В Волгоградской области в полном объеме открыто движение по мосту через Ахтубу


Завершен еще один масштабный дорожно-транспортной проект — полностью открыт для движения новый мост через Ахтубу, который является частью второго пускового комплекса мостового перехода через Волгу и входит в транспортный коридор федерального значения. Объект открывает новые перспективы для...




www.volgograd.ru


----------



## eucitizen

RipleyLV said:


> Wait. So CKAD is not a motorway?


That section of CKAD, the number 5, is not really a motorway. There are some pedestrian crossings and some normal crossings with traffic lights. The other sections have motorway standards. Keep in mind that there is still missing the section 2, between M1 and M11, which seems it will be built after 2025.


----------



## PovilD

Russians rather seem to be building dual carriageway network, but only with isolated motorway sections which are usually tolled (sometimes even usual dual carriageways are tolled). I only read about Moscow-Kazan being planned as a green motorway (if I not mistaken) which should be similarly built as Moscow-Saint Petersburg.

I never understood about an idea of pedestrian crossings on non-urban high speed sections. I mean how traffic rules apply there. Pedestrian crossings on high-speed roads might serve similar purpose as in China, where they only mark place where to cross for pedestrian, but pedestrian doesn't have a priority.


----------



## eucitizen

Well, except the section 5, the rest of the CKAD will be tolled so it will have motorway standard. This year they should open also the section between M11 and M7. You are right mostly motorways in Russia are tolled, but for example the M9 and M8 are free, and we cna really consider them motorways, also they have the grenn motorway sign. Of course we are talking only of a part of those roads as motorways, the rest they are normal roasd, tough the M8 should be 4 lanes till Yaroslavl in the future. Also the M1 is slowly upgrading to a motorway, for now they are doing near Moscow.
Here the video of the whole secion 5 of CKAD, where you can see pedestrian crossings and at least 1 at grade crossroad with traffic light:




As you can see some parts are still not ready to be opened.


----------



## PovilD

eucitizen said:


> Well, except the section 5, the rest of the CKAD will be tolled so it will have motorway standard. This year they should open also the section between M11 and M7. You are right mostly motorways in Russia are tolled, but for example the M9 and M8 are free, and we cna really consider them motorways, also they have the grenn motorway sign. Of course we are talking only of a part of those roads as motorways, the rest they are normal roasd, tough the M8 should be 4 lanes till Yaroslavl in the future. Also the M1 is slowly upgrading to a motorway, for now they are doing near Moscow.
> Here the video of the whole secion 5 of CKAD, where you can see pedestrian crossings and at least 1 at grade crossroad with traffic light:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see some parts are still not ready to be opened.


Yeah, there are exceptions. There are free green motorways, and tolled "regular" dual-carriegeways. So as far as I understand, other sections of CKAD will have green motorway (avtomagistral') signs?

---
If talking about green motorway sections in Russia, the most interesting one for me is M5 south west of Chelyabinsk, where the road has characteristic of regular dual carriegeway with bus stops, pedestrian crossings and U-turns, but has a green motorway signs. I didn't found similar sections in other parts of Russia yet. I only know similar sections here in Lithuania, in a country where I live, but these roads has low AADT, I'm mostly talking about A2 between A6 and A8 roads here in Lithuania, but these were built mostly in the 80s and 90s when AADT was even lower. There are substandard bus stops too in some sections of Lithuanian motorways, but I read statements from our Road Administration that bus stops should be moved to slip roads (?) or reconstructed.


----------



## eucitizen

As I go to Russia twice a year, my personal experience is limited to some road. I personally drove on the whole M1 ( even on the belarusian part), the whole M9, on M8 till Vologda, on M7 till Kazan, some parts of M2 and M4 near Moscow, some stretches of M11, some roads in Karelia, the MKAD the the Piter KAD, so my knowledge is limited.  As I remember I found some bus stops on the collectors' roads of M2 and M4, but no properly on the motorway.


----------



## Dober_86

The* M-4 "Don" federal road*, the legendary Losevo traffic jam is now a thing of the past as a 4-lane *Losevo bypass in Voronezh Oblast* (633 km - 715 km of the M4 "Don") has been opened:































































В Воронежской области открыли долгожданную дорогу в обход Лосево


Легендарная пробка может уйти в прошлое.




vestivrn.ru


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I've been browsing across M4, it looks like the entire route from Moscow to Rostov is now a four lane highway.


----------



## PovilD

I'm not a fan of tollbooths, to be honest, but they're ok. When I check newly built Russian tollbooths on Street View, it reminds me those tollbooths I saw in Italy, where some booths are dedicated for cards, some for cash, and some are e-pass  ..and even design are similar, at least those near Moscow.


----------



## PovilD

ChrisZwolle said:


> I've been browsing across M4, it looks like the entire route from Moscow to Rostov is now a four lane highway.


It's now as south as Krasnodar, and with some dual carriageways linking to smaller towns from it, which could get expanded to larger cities which are further to Black and Caspian Seas, like highway to Chechnya, Dagestan, or Crimea. Maybe even as far as Azerbaijan. Even imagining dual carriageway Moscow-Tehran as probable. ...or Helsinki-Tehran


----------



## masala

PovilD said:


> It's now as south as Krasnodar, and with some dual carriageways linking to smaller towns from it, which could get expanded to larger cities which are further to Black and Caspian Seas, like highway to Chechnya, Dagestan, or Crimea. Maybe even as far as Azerbaijan. Even imagining dual carriageway Moscow-Tehran as probable. ...or Helsinki-Tehran


Should be possible in a few years from now to reach Black Sea from Turku using dual carriageways only.
A motorway Kerch-Sevastopol (Tavrida) is scheduled for opening September this year. Same company VAD is building a motorway Saint-Petersburg - border with Finland. Already completed part till Ogonki village. There will be 2x3 way till Vyborg and 2x2 from Vyborg till Finnish border.


----------



## PovilD

masala said:


> Should be possible in a few years from now to reach Black Sea from Turku using dual carriageways only.
> A motorway Kerch-Sevastopol (Tavrida) is scheduled for opening September this year. Same company VAD is building a motorway Saint-Petersburg - border with Finland. Already completed part till Ogonki village. There will be 2x3 way till Vyborg and 2x2 from Vyborg till Finnish border.


Do you have info if Saint Petersburg-Finnish border will have green signage (with green avtomagistral' signs), or it will be regular dual carriegeway with blue directional signs?


----------



## masala

PovilD said:


> Do you have info if Saint Petersburg-Finnish border will have green signage (with green avtomagistral' signs), or it will be regular dual carriegeway with blue directional signs?


I think it is not. On this video you can see already completed section 3:20-4:05


----------



## The Wild Boy

Can i see a map of existing highways in Russia, highways under construction, and planned highways, if possible in English. 

Also which non highway roads have the highest AADT and the most accidents???


----------



## masala

Completed sections of Tavrida expressway in Crimea


----------



## Dober_86

*P-23, Gatchina bypass opened near St. Petersburg*


----------



## Bor_2

ChrisZwolle said:


> A ~30 kilometer segment of the Tavrida Highway has opened to traffic between Belogorsk and Simferopol on 20 July.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Архив новостей | Официальный интернет-сайт Федерального дорожного агентства
> 
> 
> Федеральное дорожное агентство : Росавтодор
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rosavtodor.gov.ru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm correct, that means the Tavrida is now completed from the Crimea Bridge to Simferopol, with the Simferopol - Sevastopol segment following in September and the Simferopol bypass in December 2020.
> 
> I think the Tavrida would be an IB / IБ category road? It is a dual carriageway with four lanes and full grade-separation, but there are some right in, right out and median U-turns here and there.



The brand new 7th section of the Tavrida has just been opened. This one is entirely new road, not an upgrade of an existing highway, cuts through the hills onwards to Sevastopol. They had to do a LOT of digging around these parts






Edit: also yes that's exactly right Tavrida is a IB road. As you say, those may have at grade u turns and smaller exits. Most new roads in Russia are IBs because they're upgrades of existing roads that need to move around local traffic as well as inter regional. I hope in the future (maybe if we decide to reorganize our road classification into a national motorway network) we will upgrade roads like the Tavrida, that are so close to full certification. That would, however, require a more dense rural road network. The speed limits and the pretty thick lines on a map are totally worth it though.


----------



## Bor_2

roaddor said:


> By the way how will Tavrida approach the port of Sevastopol? I mean the "last mile" infrastructure. Will it use for this purpose Inkerman from the north?


The 8th section of Tavrida will consist of a reconstruction of the existing Presidential Highway that Tavrida currently ends at. That will allow to shuffle a higher volume of vehicles towards the resorts of Yalta and other southern coastal towns. The port of sevastopol is probably not significant enough for large road expenditures at this time.

Edit: Here's a video of the progress so far, they're clearing out brush and starting earthworks.


----------



## roaddor

I meant this highway (Tavrida) could also be used for cargo transport from Southern Russia, Ural and even Siberia towards the Balkans. The Black Sea route is significantly shortened from the port of Sevastopol. It will definitely be profitable and I guess such an option is taken into account in Russia.
Regarding tourism, a new fast catamaran line Sevastopol/Yalta-Varna can be established, allowing people to cross the sea with their cars.


----------



## Mistogun

roaddor said:


> I meant this highway (Tavrida) could also be used for cargo transport from Southern Russia, Ural and even Siberia towards the Balkans. The Black Sea route is significantly shortened from the port of Sevastopol. It will definitely be profitable and I guess such an option is taken into account in Russia.
> Regarding tourism, a new fast catamaran line Sevastopol/Yalta-Varna can be established, allowing people to cross the sea with their cars.


This wont happened in the near future, because the whole of Crimea is under western sanctions.


----------



## roaddor

Well, this is a natural connection in the Black Sea region and the trade routes passing there. I don't want to talk about sanctions but such measures cannot stop the free movement of people or goods. Some people tend to forget how the Crimean peninsula was transferred to Ukraine during the Khrushchev time. Of course nobody imagined back then that the Soviet Union would later disintegrate. And the Kerch bridge together with the connection with Sevastopol was planned a long time ago. By the way Tavrida is beneficial for all, even for Ukraine too. 

PS: Nowadays Putin couldn't care less about these sanctions and Trump understands that quite well.


----------



## Vars

Dober_86 said:


> *P-23, Gatchina bypass opened near St. Petersburg*


Some rather short distances between entrance and exit ramps there. Could cause accidents due to weaving.


----------



## PovilD

Unfortunately, it's endemic in Russian dual carriegeways. I think standards must be updated.


----------



## Aokromes

Direct exit from Kommunarka to the Moscow Ring Road opened in Moscow



KC75 said:


> *Прямой выезд из Коммунарки на МКАД открыли в Москве*
> 
> © sun1-87.userapi.com
> 
> 3 сентября открыто движение по двум новым дорогам, построенным в Троицком и Новомосковском административных округах: «Марьино — Саларьево» и выезд из Коммунарки на МКАД.
> «Сегодня открываем две важные магистрали в новой Москве. Во-первых, это дорога „Марьино — Саларьево“, являющаяся дублером Калужского и Киевского шоссе. И, во-вторых, для жителей Коммунарки и поселка Газопровод мы построили прямой выезд на МКАД, минуя Калужское шоссе», — сообщили на церемонии открытия движения.
> Новая дорога «Марьино-Саларьево» построена параллельно Киевскому и Калужскому шоссе. Она тянется от улицы Адмирала Корнилова (в районе Хованского центрального кладбища) до трассы «М3-Середнево-Марьино-Десна» и фактически является дублером двух крупнейших магистралей новых территорий.
> 
> © stroi.mos.ru
> 
> 
> © s12.stc.all.kpcdn.net
> 
> Теперь благодаря новой дороге транспортная доступность станет лучше для жителей Московского, Мамырей, Саларьева, Николо-Хованского, деревни Зименки, Пушкина, Марьина, поселков Валуево и Филимонки. Также будет обеспечен комфортный подвоз жителей к станциям метро «Саларьево» и «Филатов Луг». Строительство этой дороги началось в конце 2017 года. Её протяженность составляет 13,6 километра.
> Строительство трассы было начато в декабре 2017 г. Генподрядчики — АО «МСУ-1» и ОАО «Центродорстрой». Для пешеходов построен надземный переход в районе СНТ «Чайка» и «Строитель». Переложено 135 км инженерных коммуникаций и построено 3 очистных сооружения. В рамках благоустройства прилегающей территории обустроено 30 га газонов, высажено 470 деревьев и 20 000 кустарников.
> 
> © sun1-21.userapi.com
> 
> 
> © msknovosti.ru
> 
> Также три года строили дороги от поселка Коммунарка до МКАД с транспортной развязкой на 40 километров. Теперь с помощью новой дороги жители Коммунарки и Газопровода смогут напрямую выезжать на МКАД. Таким образом, снизится транспортная загруженность головного участка Калужского шоссе и на существующую развязку с МКАД.
> Новый шестиполосный Проектируемый проезд № 7051 проходит параллельно Калужскому шоссе от поселка Коммунарка вдоль СНТ «Дубки», «Энергия», «Полянка» и выходит на МКАД в районе ТЦ «Мега», по сути являясь дублёром Калужского шоссе.
> В рамках проекта было построено 7,4 км дорог, включая эстакаду-съезд с Калужского шоссе в районе «Фуд-Сити» в сторону ул. Александры Монаховой и выезд на Проектируемый проезд № 7033 в районе ТЦ «Декатлон». Съезд с внутренней стороны МКАД в сторону Коммунарки организован с помощью тоннеля. Вдоль ближайших СНТ установлены шумозащитные экраны общей протяженностью 1,1 км.
> 
> © sun1-93.userapi.com
> 
> 
> Источник: https://riamo.ru/article/450492/pry...munarki-na-mkad-otkryli-v-moskve.xl


----------



## BadHatter

Some news on the M12 Moscow - Kazan (Europe - China) corridor. First of all, there is a bridge being built over the Volga in Togliatti. It's a separately funded project that's been in the works for a while, but it seems to be integrated into the Europe - China corridor on whatever official schematics have been published.















A small rural road is being reconstructed to serve as the connection to this bridge.






Also, the government has dished out contracts for each section except the very first from Moscow city limits to Noginsk and has plans to expand the road east to Ekaterinburg by 2030. They expect to finish the design phase and begin construction by years end. I paraphrased a translation below:





klaus-80 said:


> *Названы подрядчики, которые будут возводить платную дорогу Москва — Казань*
> 
> Avtodor has declared the winners of their tender for the construction of the new Moscow - Kazan tollway. The construction will be split into 9 sections and is said to finish in 2024.
> The first 80km in Moscow and Vladimir were handed off to StroiTransGas for a price of 53,11b rub. The next goes to RSK for 21,2b rub. The third sector, from 116km to 224km goes to VAD for 59,5b rub. The fourth — over 100km long — going through Vladimir and Nizhny Novgorod regions went to DSK Avtoban for 79,6b rub. The fifth — to CRCC (347km - 454km, Nizhny Novgorod) for 58,3b rub. The following kilometers once again go to DSK Avtoban for 69,2b rub. At this point the highway is in the republic of Chuvashia. The 8th sector from 663km to 729km went to TransStroiMehanizatsiya, which will be handed off to Natsproektstroy after the restructuring of Mostotrest. The tender for the construction of section 0 - Balashikha and Noginsk bypass - will be held in 2 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Названы подрядчики, которые будут возводить платную дорогу Москва — Казань
> 
> 
> «Автодор» назвал победителей конкурса на строительство новой платной трассы Москва — Казань. Об этом сообщается на сайте госкомпании по результатам закупки. Строить скоростную дорогу решили по частям. На всех девяти этапах работы должны быть завершены в 2024 году. Первые 80 км трассы будет...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trt--tv-ru.turbopages.org


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The final segment of the Vologda Bypass (M-8) has opened to traffic on 9 September. It is an 8 kilometer segment of road of 1B category, practically a motorway.






Архив новостей | Официальный интернет-сайт Федерального дорожного агентства


Федеральное дорожное агентство : Росавтодор




rosavtodor.gov.ru





The section in red opened on 9 September. The blue section opened on 20 August 2019.


----------



## Dober_86

Some news form Rosavtodor VK public page. 

From 2 to 4 lanes widening in Kamchatka, of a road that connects Petropavlovsk to the nearby town of Elizovo and its int. airpot.










11 km of the Chuisky Tract in Altay Krai will be widened to 4 lanes too, km 212-223.










A-360 Lena in Yakutia, 880-892 km are soon to have asphalt. 










Phase-3 of Gudermes bypass in Chechnya, construction of two overpasses and two interchanges are part of the project too.










Stavropol Krai. A-157 widening is planned from Mineralnye Vody int. airport to Yessentuki.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There is some buzz that contracts were awarded (or bidders selected) for the M-12 Moscow - Kazan motorway:






Chinese railway construction giant inks contract linking Moscow and Kazan - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





Moscow-Kazan highway contracts awarded 






Design and construction of the first section of M-12 Moscow-Kazan highway







www.stroytransgaz.ru





Are there better official sources?


----------



## PovilD

M-12, if follows M-11 standard, should become second "normal" motorway in Russia that I would recall.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

PovilD said:


> M-12, if follows M-11 standard, should become second "normal" motorway in Russia that I would recall.


In a sense yes, a start-to-end designation only referring to a motorway

How about Moscow-Tula, or St Petersburg new ring road (even tho it's not inter-city)?


----------



## verreme

^^ There are many other motorways in Russia, though their road number also applies to non-motorway sections.


----------



## PovilD

NFZANMNIM said:


> In a sense yes, a start-to-end designation only referring to a motorway
> 
> How about Moscow-Tula, or St Petersburg new ring road (even tho it's not inter-city)?


Yeah, also Saint Petersburg ring road network.

M2, M4, M9 has many ins and outs that aren't accessed via proper motorway junctions.
Most extreme example is M5 near Chelyabinsk. U-turns, bus stops and pedestrian crossings. I don't know why they put motorway sign there.


----------



## BadHatter

IMO because the rural road network is rather sparse, upgrading lower grade near-motorway trunk roads (that carry a lot of local traffic) like that to motorway standard is not necessarily in our best interests for the time being. I used to have a dacha in the Tula region, and unfortunately the road administration placed a toll gate just a few kilometers before my exit. So we had to seek alternative ways to get there. We ended up taking the exit right before the toll gate, after all it was only a few kilometers away from our destination and parallel to the motorway. But there was no way to get there without going on a gravel and dirt road. Building new motorways in the new motorway standard is nice, but upgrading existing roads (which seems like the majority of projects that will be happening in the next decade) ain't bad either.

So while personally I'd love to see a motorway upgrade program, without building these small local connections it would only be a half measure that would inconvenience the rural populations. Also the road design standards need an upgrade, I'm tired of seeing NEW 4+ lane roads with no median.


----------



## PovilD

Yeah, during Soviet times they went in the middle way by avoiding parrarel paved road connections, but implementing T intersections instead.

The country where I live are one of the few Post-Soviet countries with motorway signs and has the same problem, and sometimes even worse, more similar to that M5 Chelyabinsk situation.

I bet is because of low AADT on motorways back then. You can even walk across 130 km/h road and is considered as safe as crossing regular 90 km/h road.


----------



## BadHatter

Yea it's probably due to lower density, lower vehicle ownership, and rapid urbanization fueled by domestic air travel and long haul passenger trains that left the road network somewhat neglected


----------



## masala

ChrisZwolle said:


> The final segment of the Vologda Bypass (M-8) has opened to traffic on 9 September. It is an 8 kilometer segment of road of 1B category, practically a motorway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Архив новостей | Официальный интернет-сайт Федерального дорожного агентства
> 
> 
> Федеральное дорожное агентство : Росавтодор
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rosavtodor.gov.ru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The section in red opened on 9 September. The blue section opened on 20 August 2019.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A red M8, is that a novelty or a new style?


----------



## PovilD

ChrisZwolle said:


> A red M8, is that a novelty or a new style?


I was looking at new St. Peterburg bypass signage, and M-road shields have red background. Additionally, A-road shields have white background, and P-roads also a red background.
In this picture A-road have blue background.

It seems that different road number shield colors aren't universal (except old standard for blue background on every road number, and green background for motorways).


----------



## coth

PovilD said:


> I was looking at new St. Peterburg bypass signage, and M-road shields have red background. Additionally, A-road shields have white background, and P-roads also a red background.
> In this picture A-road have blue background.
> 
> It seems that different road number shield colors aren't universal (except old standard for blue background on every road number, and green background for motorways).


White background is urban. I.e. all roads within settlements, even those motorways-like roads, including MKAD, TTK, SVH etc.


----------



## PovilD

coth said:


> White background is urban. I.e. all roads within settlements, even those motorways-like roads, including MKAD, TTK, SVH etc.


I think number shield background shouldn't depend on urban/rural/motorway status. I like when Belarus puts all numbers in red background. OK maybe urban magistrales with abbreviations (MKAD, TTK, etc.) should be distinguished from the rest with white background, but road numbers that connect two towns/cities should get same background color despite if they are in rural or urban area.

I like red-yellow-white color code in Finland too, for example, which is partially used in The Baltics too.


----------



## masala

Interchange behind the polar circle, in Murmansk.


----------



## masala

Another one from Murmansk bypass


----------



## ChrisZwolle

This is the northernmost 'motorway' / controlled-access highway in the world. My guess is that it is an IB standard road, so technically not a true motorway, there is one U-turn interchange, but south of that there is a 8-9 kilometer segment of the Murmansk Bypass that has four lanes and interchanges.


----------



## sponge_bob

I do wonder what the breakdown in relations between Moscow and beijing, over an aeroplane, will do to the 'belt and road' projects discussed in recent years. Quite a lot of major proposed road and rail projects were basically a link between Kazakhstan and Western Europe, via Moscow. 









China-Russia big jet project faces turbulence


Serious conflicts are stalling Beijing and Moscow’s hook-up to design and develop a wide-body passenger jet to wrest business from Boeing and Airbus. The pair’s CR929 project to launch a dual…




asiatimes.com


----------



## OulaL

ChrisZwolle said:


> This is the northernmost 'motorway' / controlled-access highway in the world. My guess is that it is an IB standard road, so technically not a true motorway, there is one U-turn interchange, but south of that there is a 8-9 kilometer segment of the Murmansk Bypass that has four lanes and interchanges.


What is the definition here? Is it important for the road to have grade-separated interchanges, or to _not_ have at-grade interchanges?

The Tromsøysund tunnel is a dual carriage tunnel, 3.5 km long. It has roundabouts in both ends but in between there are no interchanges of any type.

Neither of these are signposted as motorways.


----------



## RipleyLV

masala said:


>


Jesus, I hope those green boxes are at least toilets.



ChrisZwolle said:


> This is the northernmost 'motorway' / controlled-access highway in the world. My guess is that it is an IB standard road, so technically not a true motorway, there is one U-turn interchange, but south of that there is a 8-9 kilometer segment of the Murmansk Bypass that has four lanes and interchanges.


You can clearly see in the second photo that the navigation signs are blue and not green, which means it's a standard four-lane highway with some interchanges in between.


----------



## keber

Toilets on trunk roads are something that Russians can't be proud of, at least from my experience.


----------



## PovilD

I spotted that on old (Soviet build) parking lots in Lithuanian highways there are also problems with toilets. Refurbished/newer parking lots often has them (various quality). In many cases, businesses provide you with some toilet 

Some parking lots in Kaunas-Klaipėda without any services (just parking) were closed.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A331 Vilyuy*

They are upgrading federal highway 'Vilyuy' to maybe become a fully sealed road in the future and a shorter route to Yakutsk. According to Open Street Map this route is 2820 kilometers long, compared to 3560 kilometers via the south side of Lake Baikal and the Lena Highway.

5 bridges and 17 kilometers of new pavement were inaugurated on 9 October. There is a long way to go though, the vast distances through isolated areas. The Vilyuy River would require significant investment for fixed bridges.





__





Архив новостей | Официальный интернет-сайт Федерального дорожного агентства


Федеральное дорожное агентство : Росавтодор




rosavtodor.gov.ru


----------



## BadHatter

rusak01 said:


> The Meridian highway will be made of concrete:
> 
> Глава Минтранса рассказал о проекте строительства трассы "Меридиан"
> 
> Interfax — The Russian Ministry of Transport is actively working with investors on the Meridian tollway project, the initiator of which has declared interest in the defense and enticement of capital financial scheme.
> 
> *"We are currently actively working with investors on the Meridian project, which will go through the south of the country, pass 8 federal subjects and connect the Kazakhstani corridor with Russia's western borders, with Belarus", said Evgeny Ditrikh, the minister of transport, on the annual industry get together on Friday.
> 
> From his words it was clear that they are already working on specific technical details, including making it out of concrete instead of the typical tarmac.*
> 
> "The question of using concrete on this road is nearly agreed upon. Concrete is currently the primary option" said Ditrikh.
> 
> "We are currently in intense talks with investors. I think we can pull it through, whether a bit earlier or a bit later, by taking it on with our patronage" - he noted.
> 
> The Meridian tollway project was initiated by the chief of the board of directors of the Russian Holding Company, Aleksandr Ryazanov. According to plans, * a tollway 2k kilometers long will pass through 8 regions: Orenburg, Samara, Saratov, Tambob, Lipetsk, Orlov, Bryansk and Smolensk. * In late November 2019 Ryazanov declared interest in the prior mentioned financial mechanism, but also noted that it needed improvement.
> 
> The day before yesterday, PM Mishustin declared that this mechanism had been launched, along with the norms and regulations for such agreements, during a cabinet meeting.
> 
> *In late november 2019 Ryazanov confirmed to the press that the plans to build the Meridian are still on. According to him, the total sum of projected investment remains unchanged - 600 billion rub. For all the necessary infrastructure. Construction was slated to begin in 2020.
> 
> Ryazanov also commented on the projected profitability of the Meridian now that the M-12 from Moscow to Kazan has been confirmed. He said that "a road that transits through eight agricultural regions that need development would give a greater socio-economic effect than a road between Moscow and Kazan."
> 
> He also noted that competition between the two roads is possible only if the M-12 is further extended to Kazakhstan.*
> 
> Our financial models project traffic to be at 6k cars and trucks going both ways daily 600 of these will be transit trucks going from China to Western Europe.
> 
> For motor vehicles we went with the cost of roughly 2 rubles per kilometer - that's not a very large cashflow. For trucks the price depends on tonnage and whether it is a domestic or transit vehicle. We project the price for 12-tonners to be about 5-6 rubles per kilometer, and we hope to increase the price for transit vehicles. We are currently working out this model, playing around with the variables - said ryazanov in fall 2019.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A360 Lena Highway*

A press release about the paving of an 11 kilometer segment of A360, the (in)famous Lena Highway to Yakutsk:





__





Архив новостей | Официальный интернет-сайт Федерального дорожного агентства


Федеральное дорожное агентство : Росавтодор




rosavtodor.gov.ru





From what I've found, only small sections of the road were paved before 2010. Between 2010 and 2014 some 170 kilometers were paved. Between 2015 and 2020 another 378 kilometers have been paved. The remaining 240 kilometers will be paved by 2022. They say the final paving will be done on the 'Tit Pass', at 1200 meters altitude the highest point on the highway. (location: Google Maps )

The Lena Highway:


----------



## kdpy

When will be begun construction of Lena bridge near Yakutsk?


----------



## BadHatter

ChrisZwolle said:


> *A360 Lena Highway*
> 
> A press release about the paving of an 11 kilometer segment of A360, the (in)famous Lena Highway to Yakutsk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Архив новостей | Официальный интернет-сайт Федерального дорожного агентства
> 
> 
> Федеральное дорожное агентство : Росавтодор
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rosavtodor.gov.ru







KC75 said:


> *11 kilometer section of the Lena highway paved*
> 
> Work on kilometers 506 to 517
> 
> rosavtodor.gov.ru
> 
> rosavtodor.gov.ru
> 
> rosavtodor.gov.ru
> 
> rosavtodor.gov.ru
> 
> This is the first step in solving the problem of paving the Tit mountain pass (kilometers 496 - 506), the tallest point of the Lena highway (1200m above sea level). The area consists of complex terrain, sharp turns and steep inclines. This will be finished in 2022.
> 
> *In the past 5 years 378 kilometers of gravel breaks have been paved, and the remaining 240 should be finished in 3 years.*
> Вести регионов | Федеральное дорожное агентство






kdpy said:


> When will be begun construction of Lena bridge near Yakutsk?


According to the National Far East Development Program, it should be finished in 2024. Dont know how believable that is, no work has been done there as of yet.


----------



## BadHatter

KC75 said:


> *Brand new bridge over the river Pur opens in the Yamal-Nenets Autonomous region*
> 
> purmost.ru
> 
> 
> purmost.ru
> 
> 
> purmost.ru
> 
> Construction began in December of 2018, the bridge is 1,023 meters long (2,716 meters total road length).
> 
> purmost.ru
> 
> In the past 7 years 3 yamal territories have become reachable for travelers. In 2013 a new bridge over the Pyaku-Pur river ended the isolation of the town of Tarko-Sale.
> 
> purmost.ru
> 
> This is where the Pyaku-Pur flows into the Ayvasedapur to give rise to the Pur.
> 
> purmost.ru
> 
> In 2015 the "Victory" bridge connected the city of Nadym to the "mainland".
> 
> purmost.ru
> 
> 
> purmost.ru
> 
> More Pur bridge:
> 
> purmost.ru
> 
> 
> purmost.ru[/B]
> 
> The Pur bridge is a crucial piece of infrastructure for the eastern Yamal, it connects the Purvosky, Tazovsky and Krasnoselkupsky districts to the main regional highway network and further to the rest of the country via novyy urengoy.


Here it is on a map:

here


----------



## Dober_86

Kobyai – Yakutsk, 337 km of the road is completely paved now and open to traffic. 

Before:










Now:


































В Якутии ввели в эксплуатацию круглогодичную региональную дорогу «Кобяй» — ЯСИА


Дорога «Кобяй» связывает улус с Горным районом и выходит на федеральную трассу «Вилюй»




ysia.ru


----------



## Dober_86

54 km long segment of Sortavala road in Karelia inaugurated:



















Works of various parts of M7 federal road. It connects Moscow to Ufa via Vladimir, Nižni Novgorod and Kazan.


















































M7, in Tatarstan: Bridge over the Sviyaga, reconstruction:


----------



## Dober_86

A114, Vologda Oblast. A new bridge across River Sheksna and an interchange are inaugurated, 6 km of the road link had been expanded to four lanes. The project cost over two billion rubles.


























Мост и трасса в районе Шексны стали четырехполосными (ФОТО)







www.severinform.ru





A short video:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There are plans to reroute M7 on a new four lane alignment as a bypass of Nizhnekamsk and Naberezhnye Chelny in Tatarstan. The new road will be 89 kilometers long and include a new bridge across the Kama River.










Naberezhnye Chelny is known for the KAMAZ truck plant, which may be the largest vehicle assembly plant in the world in terms of area (it sits on an industrial site of over 40 square kilometers).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A 1950s map of that area. Notice that Naberezhnye Chelny was just a tiny village at that time (now a city of over 500,000 people).

The city exploded once the KAMAZ plant was established there in 1969. 










Looking at these maps it becomes clear that the Soviet Union had almost no paved roads in the 1950s. The red lines on this map are not paved road but 'loose surface, improved'. Only a few roads out of Moscow were paved at that time. Even Moscow - St Petersburg wasn't fully paved. 

It appears that road construction only took off from the 1960s, after the giant VAZ plant was built in Tolyatti. Looking at production figures, it becomes clear that vehicle production prior to 1960 mostly meant 'trucks' and not passenger cars. The Soviet Union first produced more than 1 million passenger cars in 1974. The U.S. reached that figure in 1916.


----------



## kostas97

Do those reconstruction works on the M7 highway have anything to do with the soon to be constructed M12 Moscow - Kazan motorway??


----------



## eucitizen

kostas97 said:


> Do those reconstruction works on the M7 highway have anything to do with the soon to be constructed M12 Moscow - Kazan motorway??


No, the M12 will be a totally new motorway. The M7 is in some parts still a 1+1 road and it needs enlargement and slowly it is happening. Morevore near Moscow they are enlarging the M7 to 3+3 and making grade separated interchanges. Still now there are lot of traffic lights and sometimes long queues...I personally experienced that when I drove from Kazan to Moscow.


----------



## PovilD

ChrisZwolle said:


> The Soviet Union first produced more than 1 million passenger cars in 1974. The U.S. reached that figure in 1916.


I think they're priorities were different. U.S. has very impressive road infrastructure while Russia has quite substandard infrastructure (nothing close to what U.S. have with almost completely grade seperated Interstate highways stretching through mountains, deserts and large cities). USSR was more into public transport: buses, trolleybuses, trams, rail, metro. Now we have situation where Russian situation with public transport is overall in better shape than U.S. although now situation is kinda mixed bag too. It started to lose is importance in the 90s and things got more wild (especially with "marshrutka" invention) due to passenger cars becaming more available. I think there was some sort of "copy USA" narrative in former Post-Soviet area (maybe excl. Estonia where things got more "copy The Nordics" )


----------



## kostas97

eucitizen said:


> No, the M12 will be a totally new motorway. The M7 is in some parts still a 1+1 road and it needs enlargement and slowly it is happening. Morevore near Moscow they are enlarging the M7 to 3+3 and making grade separated interchanges. Still now there are lot of traffic lights and sometimes long queues...I personally experienced that when I drove from Kazan to Moscow.


So it's more like the upgrades made to M10 Moscow - St .Petersburg despite the construction of the M11, in order to increase traffic capacity and so on. Also, are there any plans to expand the M12 up to Yekaterinburg and Tyumen or up to Ufa and Chelyabinsk??


----------



## Mistogun

kostas97 said:


> Also, are there any plans to expand the M12 up to Yekaterinburg and Tyumen or up to Ufa and Chelyabinsk??


Yes, the official plan is to expand the M12 to Yekaterinburg till 2030.


----------



## eucitizen

kostas97 said:


> So it's more like the upgrades made to M10 Moscow - St .Petersburg despite the construction of the M11, in order to increase traffic capacity and so on. Also, are there any plans to expand the M12 up to Yekaterinburg and Tyumen or up to Ufa and Chelyabinsk??


For now the M12 wll fiinish somewhere on the road R-239 , so no direct connection with the M7 for now. It is divided in 8 sections, plus one between Moscow and the road A108. The funny thing that officialy M12 stats from the road A108 and so the 8 sections was tendered. All, but one, has already a winner. The only one that is still not finished in tendering it is the section 7, near Kazan before crossing the Volga river. This section is between road A-151 and road R-241.


----------



## Sponsor

Dober_86 said:


>


Is yellow center line new standard in Russia?


----------



## PovilD

Sponsor said:


> Is yellow center line new standard in Russia?


If this the case it would interesting that Russia would start using yellow centre line almost as soon as Finland gives up using yellow centre line  This would makes not Norway and Finland, but Norway and Russia the only countries in Europe that use yellow centre line.


----------



## Sponsor

Now I can see more yellow lines even on older street view pics. Like Karelia was still under finnish influence


----------



## eucitizen

I think the yellow is used for provisional signage during road work like in other countries. They use yellow lines for emergency lanes on motorways as intended that you shouldn´t stop there, like in the cities near the sidewalks to avoid parking.


----------



## Sponsor

eucitizen said:


> I think the yellow is used for provisional signage during road work like in other countries. They use yellow lines for emergency lanes on motorways as intended that you shouldn´t stop there, like in the cities near the sidewalks to avoid parking.


It appears on completed sections as well so that's not the point.
I found two places where white turns yellow, both on A-121: starts here, ends here. Looks like it's only some local invention. I failed to find yellow elsewhere.


----------



## BadHatter

It's a recommendation to use with updated standards, released in 2018. You can either paint a yellow or white line down the middle, either is fine. It doesnt have anything to do with construction works, those temporary lines are now designated in orange. So far I have also only seen this in Karelia, so they must take after the Finns









Можно ли пересекать «желтую сплошную» посредине дороги?


1 Типы желтой разметки2 Откуда появились желтые разделительные полосы, и что они значат?3 Можно ли пересекать желтую сплошную? Дорожная разметка – один из главных ориентиров для водителей автомобилей, даже при отсутствии знаков регламентирующий их поведение: направление движения, перестроение...




proautomasla.ru


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*ЦКАД*









Движение по ЦКАД-3 запустят 11 ноября


Ранее "Автодор" сообщил, что минимальная стоимость проезда по ЦКАД-3 при наличии скидки по транспондеру для легковых автомобилей составит 255 рублей




tass.ru





A 105 kilometer segment of the CKAD (A113) will open to traffic on 11 November around the northeast quadrant of Moscow, from M11 at Solnechnogorsk to M7 near Noginsk. This is a full standard motorway, called segment 3 of CKAD (ЦКАД).

In red on this map:


----------



## PovilD

ChrisZwolle said:


> *ЦКАД*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Движение по ЦКАД-3 запустят 11 ноября
> 
> 
> Ранее "Автодор" сообщил, что минимальная стоимость проезда по ЦКАД-3 при наличии скидки по транспондеру для легковых автомобилей составит 255 рублей
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tass.ru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 105 kilometer segment of the CKAD (A113) will open to traffic on 11 November around the northeast quadrant of Moscow, from M11 at Solnechnogorsk to M7 near Noginsk. This is a full standard motorway, called segment 3 of CKAD (ЦКАД).
> 
> In red on this map:


Would be interesting to see driving videos from here (profile, signage, etc.) when it opens.


----------



## eucitizen

ChrisZwolle said:


> *ЦКАД*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Движение по ЦКАД-3 запустят 11 ноября
> 
> 
> Ранее "Автодор" сообщил, что минимальная стоимость проезда по ЦКАД-3 при наличии скидки по транспондеру для легковых автомобилей составит 255 рублей
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tass.ru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 105 kilometer segment of the CKAD (A113) will open to traffic on 11 November around the northeast quadrant of Moscow, from M11 at Solnechnogorsk to M7 near Noginsk. This is a full standard motorway, called segment 3 of CKAD (ЦКАД).
> 
> In red on this map:


They promised also to open this year a part of the segment 4, from M7 to M5. I dont know if it still realistic or not.


----------



## masala

Preparation for CKAD-3 launch


----------



## MichiH

OSM indicates the motorway in service from "11 to 6" if you compare it with a clock. Chris' segments in the north-west and south-west are not yet updated on OSM - or do they have lower road standard - not motorway standard?

What about the other sections in the southwest? Are they u/c? what's the estimated completion date? What's the total length of the future motorway ring road?


----------



## BadHatter

The south-western section (CKAD-1) is incomplete as of now, which is my best guess as to why it doesn't show up as motorway. I think the opened section there is supposed to be a bit raw as well, so maybe even the completed portion has UC elements. 

The northwest section (CKAD-5) is indeed NOT motorway standard. The 11-to-6 portion is.

I've already answered the next question, yes the southwest is still under construction and will be finished in 2021. With the caveat being that the portion of sector 1 that bulges outward and meets CKAD-2 is on hold until obviously they start sector 2, which they're being pretty ambiguous about as of now.

The total length of the future motorway ring depends on your definition lol. The currently operational specifically motorway sections are 201.6 kms long, plus the currently half baked 49.5 km CKAD-1 next year (beats me how much of it they've opened yesterday, but it looks like more than half). This brings the total to 251.1 kms. If you wanna add the non-motorway CKAD-5 to complete the ring that brings it to 327.5 kms plus the portion connecting M10 to the M11 which brings us to 336.5 kms. If you want to add the non-existent CKAD-2 which will be motorway grade, that it would probably come out to like 440 or so. The total CKAD project was estimated to be about 530 kms so if you subtract CKAD-5 that's about what it comes down to.


----------



## BadHatter

Oops, spoke to soon. According to this video released by the road agency, 23.7 kilometers of CKAD-1 have been opened, which makes the total motorway length atm 227.4kms


----------



## eucitizen

At the end of this video you can see the situation of the not opened part of CKAD 1 : 



It seems to me there are only earth works done there.


----------



## Dober_86

Several big bridges u/c.

Fourth Ob' bridge, Novosibirsk. Total length with approaches will be 5 km, main span of 1,5 km.

























Строительство четвёртого моста через Обь в Новосибирске. Декабрь 2020


Новый мост через Обь в Новосибирске носит рабочее название «Центральный». Он соединит улицу Ипподромскую на правом берегу с улицей Станционной на левом и пройдёт параллельно существующему железнодорожному переходу. Четвёртый мост обеспечит выходы на федеральные трассы «Байкал», «Чуйский тракт» и…




gelio.livejournal.com





The Svir Bridge in Podporožie, Leningrad Oblast:


















Makarov Bridge, Yekaterinburg:

















Макаровский мост. Реконструкция


Теперь уже конец 2020...а ведь с конца 2019 по конец 2020 никаких технических препятствий для работ не было. Только, исключительно, бюрократия и отсутствие денег. Какой там слоган у Куйвашева на выборах был? "Пятилетка развития"?




www.skyscrapercity.com





Arkhangelskiy Bridge across the Sheksna in Cherepovets, Vologda Oblast:














Post from 18.01.2021 | Секта свидетелей Череповца | VK







m.vk.com





^^


----------



## Dober_86

Rosavtodor comletes a new overpass on M-7 federal road near the town of Vyazniki, Vladimir Oblast.






















Вести регионов | Официальный интернет-сайт Федерального дорожного агентства


Федеральное дорожное агентство : Росавтодор




rosavtodor.gov.ru






Another project on M-7, this time around in Tatarstan. A new Sviyažskiy Bridge is 40% complete overall, they are halfway through laying down the main span.














Вести регионов | Официальный интернет-сайт Федерального дорожного агентства


Федеральное дорожное агентство : Росавтодор




rosavtodor.gov.ru


----------



## Flamming_Python

kdpy said:


> When will be begun construction of Lena bridge near Yakutsk?


The federal budget had cut it from its program last year (again, the first time was in 2014 to release funds for the Crimea bridge), due to the coronavirus situation causing a budget deficit

However the government of Yakutia cut a deal with Sberbank for them to finance the construction via a loan. Optimistically, I'd say it's a year behind schedule now, so probably construction will begin in the 2nd half of this year and can be completed by 2025.


----------



## Flamming_Python

ChrisZwolle said:


> There are multiple possible routes to extend the motorway to Yekaterinburg;
> 
> 
> Kazan - Izhevsk - Perm - Yekaterinburg
> Kazan - Igra - Perm - Yekaterinburg
> Kazan - Naberezhnye Chelny - Yekaterinburg
> Kazan - Ufa - Chelyabinsk - Yekaterinburg
> Perm - Yekaterinburg is already a fairly high standard two-lane road. It bypasses almost all towns and has some grade-separation and straight alignments. It could be upgraded to a four lane motorway.


It would make more sense to take the last option

A high-speed Kazan-Ufa link makes sense as there are many family connections between people in Tatarstan and Bashkiria, while there has already been talk of creating a super-conglomorate of Chelyabinsk and Yekaterinburg, if I'm not mistaken a high-speed railway link between them is already on the drawing board.

And of course it's necessary to connect Yekaterinburg via a high-speed road to Moscow. In general both Kazan and Yekaterinburg are and will be the fastest growing cities and economies in the Volga and Ural federal districts respectively.

And after that we can move on to Novosibirsk, which is the largest city of Siberia.

So there you go.


----------



## Dober_86

A total 136 km of Vilyuy and Kolyma federal roads were asphalted in Yakutia in 2020, incl. construction of several bridges. The Viluyuy Bridge spanning 1.7 km is in the pipeline.

















































В Якутии за прошлый год в эксплуатацию ввели 136 километров федеральных автодорог «Вилюй» и «Колыма».


В этом году будет утвержден проект самого большого моста длиной 1,7 км на 660-м км трассы Вилюй.




news.ykt.ru


----------



## Flamming_Python

the_tower said:


> Hello,
> will the black coast sea front will get rid of the railroad from sochi to touapsé?
> i saw a reportage where they showed it. it was not appealing.


Yes, they plan to get rid of all of it, and instead construct a railway through the valleys and hills further north. Very expensive project

That will allow the whole promenade and beach-front to be opened up


----------



## Flamming_Python

MacOlej said:


> Is it common in Russia to include warships on model roads?


What do you think, dear Polish comrade?


----------



## Dober_86

Moscow's Northeast Chord, u/c. It will cut through 26 districts of the capital, due in 2022.






Собянин рассказал о ходе строительства Северо-Восточной хорды


Транспортную развязку на пересечении Северо-Восточной хорды с проспектом Мира запустят в 2022 году.




rg.ru


----------



## Dober_86

Naryan-Mar – Usinsk road, u/c. Russian European Arctic.

A portion of the road being constructed is to span 217 km and it will provide an all year round onland link to the capital of Nenets Autonomous Okrug.






















































Строительство автодороги Нарьян-Мар — Усинск.. | Cityzond | архитектура и урбанистика | VK


Строительство автодороги Нарьян-Мар — Усинск длиной 217 км. Сейчас добраться туда на автомобиле можно только по зимнику, когда реки замерзают. Новая д




m.vk.com


----------



## Robertkc

Is there anything like a road quality map for the major roads connecting Russian cities and towns, as exists for Romania and a few other countries in Eastern Europe? I'm planning a road trip to Russia this summer (Covid rules permitting), departing Bucharest end June to St. Petersburg first, then inland to Moscow, Nizhny, Kazan, Ufa, Volgograd. I'm not doing the trip in a tank (rather a sporty Alfa Romeo). so the surfaces need to be at least the standard we have here in Serbia/Romania/Hungary.


----------



## BlackShark

There is 'kinda' map: https://autostrada.info/ru/map
but it is not accurate, for example, Moscow-Vladimir road is shown as 'low quality', however, it is actually in good condition, but heavily congested. In most places it looks like this: 








Google Карты


Найти информацию о местных компаниях, посмотреть карты и получить указания о маршруте в Картах Google.




www.google.ru





But, I recommend you to look into Google panoramas yourself to get better understanding on what's going on.


----------



## Robertkc

BlackShark said:


> There is 'kinda' map: https://autostrada.info/ru/map
> but it is not accurate, for example, Moscow-Vladimir road is shown as 'low quality', however, it is actually in good condition, but heavily congested. In most places it looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Карты
> 
> 
> Найти информацию о местных компаниях, посмотреть карты и получить указания о маршруте в Картах Google.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.ru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, I recommend you to look into Google panoramas yourself to get better understanding on what's going on.


Thanks for this. Closer to the time when I get to planning the route in more detail, I'll enquire here to get the helpful advice of those of you who actually live there and use these roads - always the most accurate source of information ...then there is the small issue of how to get back to Belgrade from, say, Volgograd as I'm assuming going via Crimea/DPR is not a possibility and I'd have to enter Ukraine via a more northern border post somewhere around Kharkiv?


----------



## BlackShark

Robertkc said:


> Thanks for this. Closer to the time when I get to planning the route in more detail, I'll enquire here to get the helpful advice of those of you who actually live there and use these roads - always the most accurate source of information ...then there is the small issue of how to get back to Belgrade from, say, Volgograd as I'm assuming going via Crimea/DPR is not a possibility and I'd have to enter Ukraine via a more northern border post somewhere around Kharkiv?


No problem, feel free to ask any questions. About Crimea / Donetsk yes, it is not possible to get through these places. You should be able to get through Ukraine or Belarus, but I did not attempt that so you should probably find some other people's reports.


----------



## eucitizen

Robertkc said:


> Is there anything like a road quality map for the major roads connecting Russian cities and towns, as exists for Romania and a few other countries in Eastern Europe? I'm planning a road trip to Russia this summer (Covid rules permitting), departing Bucharest end June to St. Petersburg first, then inland to Moscow, Nizhny, Kazan, Ufa, Volgograd. I'm not doing the trip in a tank (rather a sporty Alfa Romeo). so the surfaces need to be at least the standard we have here in Serbia/Romania/Hungary.


I did travel by car to Russia from Slovakia many times in the last 5 years so I can tell you the main roads are in good quality. I dont know your exact route so you should be more precise. Just to know you can´t still cross the borders between Belarus and Russia so you can enter Russia only via Ukraine or via Latvia and Estonia. I crossed many times the Terehova border crossing between Latvia and Russia going then to Moscow via M9. The M9 was refurbished few years ago so it is a very good road with low traffic for most of the route. My own experience is on M1, M4, M7, M8, M9, M11, A119, A180, R21, R56, R239, R240 and some other minor roads.  My wife is from Kazan so till there I can tell you how it is.  Just to inform you that crossing the russian border is a little bit different from the european standard. You have to fill an annoying custom declaration for your car, which you can download from internet, but in any case for that you can spend many hours at the border.


----------



## Dober_86

Phase 4 of *Vladivostok - Nakhodka - Vostochny* concrete autobahn is 79% complete and is due to open to traffic in December 2021. Phase 4's total length is 25 km, overall the highway is to span 146 km.









Жителям Приморья показали, как будет выглядеть новая дорога на Находку (фото) - PrimaMedia


Жители Приморья смогут проехать по новому участку дороги Владивосток — Находка — порт Восточный уже в декабре. Сейчас готовность объекта — 78,9%. Новая трасса будет проходить по побережью Уссурийского залива, в обход Шкотово и Смоляниново, сообщили ИА PrimaMedia в правительстве края.




primamedia.ru


----------



## Maks33

eucitizen said:


> My wife is from Kazan so till there I can tell you how it is.


Construction works on the future M12 Moscow-Kazan motorway started. You can find some photos on the site of Avtodor (https://russianhighways.ru/en/). Those photos were made on the construction site of the 1st stage (between Orekhovo-Zujevo and Vladimir).


----------



## PovilD

BadHatter said:


> Yea blago isnt too far away
> And yes as far as I'm aware you're only allowed to drive in China if u have a Chinese license plate.
> 
> I was hoping to see what russia - china road traffic would look like between blago and Heihe considering this. But the bridge isnt operational yet due to covid.
> 
> And it might make sense to hook up china and Mongolia to krasnoyarsk in the future.
> 
> Frankly I doubt it makes sense to ship goods between russia and china by truck but hopefully ik proven wrong so the Meridian actually gets built


Well, advantage is that shortest road between Europe and China is through Russia, Kazakhstan or Mongolia. This might not look like that in Mercator projection. Things get kinda distorted going East/West in long distances.


----------



## BadHatter

PovilD said:


> Well, advantage is that shortest road between Europe and China is through Russia, Kazakhstan or Mongolia. This might not look like that in Mercator projection. Things get kinda distorted going East/West in long distances.


The shortest road between europe and china is indeed through russia, but not through far east russia, but Kazakhstan and Urumqi. Surely a truck going westward from china to europe (assuming trucking even makes financial sense on such long distances) would choose to drive on the already operational westward bound chinese motorways then on some small middle of nowhere east Siberian road.


----------



## BadHatter

[M-12] SECTION 1 - Balashiha and Noginsk bypass

Photo location marked in red on the map.



Andre_Ufa said:


> М-12 [головной участок]: Обход Балашихи и Ногинска
> (между ст.м.Лухмановская и ст.м.Некрасовка Некрасовской линии Московского метро)
> View attachment 1435986
> 
> View attachment 1435990
> View attachment 1435991


----------



## BadHatter

TOGLIATTI BYPASS TOLLWAY

Full flyover, except the bridge which iirc is under a different contractor. Turn the sound off if u cant handle the illest wubs (I sure cant)



Semcity said:


> Строительство обхода Тольятти. Самарская область.


----------



## BadHatter

And here is a million videos of the bridge itself. Ok, spam over



KC75 said:


> Волжский Мост.


----------



## PovilD

I saw there is one video shared by firm "Автобан" (literally "Autobahn" in Russian). I wonder if they specializes in Russian motorway construction particularly?


----------



## BadHatter

PovilD said:


> I saw there is one video shared by firm "Автобан" (literally "Autobahn" in Russian). I wonder if they specializes in Russian motorway construction particularly?


That's right it's a road construction company specifically 






Projects — Автобан







www.avtoban.ru





~~~~~~~

Here are a couple of photos from the construction of an interchange between [A-290] and the future [A-289] next to the village of Belyy in Krasnodar. [A-290] is the road between Novorossiysk and the Crimean bridge (currently being upgraded to 4 lanes IB between Anapa and the Crimean bridge) and [A-289] is the future connector between Krasnodar's western bypass and the Crimean bridge, also probably 4 lanes IB.





anrie.molino said:


> Развязка трасс А-289 и А-290 возле хутора Белый. 28.04.2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Индустриальный Канал | VK
> 
> 
> Группа Youtube канала "Индустриальный Канал". Снимаем обзоры масштабных строек и других технических объектов.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vk.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Схема развязки
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Автомобильная дорога А-289 — Гипростроймост
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gpsm.ru


----------



## PovilD

I though they were primarily constructing IA category roads in Russia, since as far I know German Autobahns are mostly IA category standard in terms of junctions and crossings


----------



## Mistogun

PovilD said:


> I though they were primarily constructing IA category roads in Russia, since as far I know German Autobahns are mostly IA category standard in terms of junctions and crossings


The road standards in Russia are outdated and inapplicable to our modern times. They were designed in soviet times, when there were almost no highways in the county and the leadership didn't really understand whats necessary. In fact, many IB roads in Russia could actually count as motorways in other countries, so in practice, there is no big difference if it's IA or IB. Only the speed limit differs, but that may be changed in the future.


----------



## BadHatter

PovilD said:


> I though they were primarily constructing IA category roads in Russia, since as far I know German Autobahns are mostly IA category standard in terms of junctions and crossings


Ohhh 
Nah avtoban is just a general road construction company, they dont really specialize in motorways. 

Russia mostly builds IB roads
Which isnt the biggest problem really. All these IB roads can be converted to full motorway standard, you just need to develop the local road network and reconfigure the interchanges on the road itself. The biggest difference between IB and IA type roads is that IB roads have a lot of exits that used to be regular intersections, but now act as exits. So if you wanted to cross the carriageway you would have to drive some distance until you hit a u-turn. The most important thing is that higher capacity, safer roads with a median get built.


----------



## PovilD

BadHatter said:


> Russia mostly builds IB roads
> Which isnt the biggest problem really. All these IB roads can be converted to full motorway standard, you just need to develop the local road network and reconfigure the interchanges on the road itself. The biggest difference between IB and IA type roads is that IB roads have a lot of exits that used to be regular intersections, but now act as exits. So if you wanted to cross the carriageway you would have to drive some distance until you hit a u-turn. The most important thing is that higher capacity, safer roads with a median get built.


It's interesting about IB standard, or we could call it "regular dual carriegeway" due to lack of grade seperation (grade seperation means generally multi-level junctions only). It might good for low population density environments like often in Russia, also seen in U.S./Canada/Mexico, but for high density countries it could decrease traffic safety a lot. That's why I guess most sections in West Europe would be similar with IA standard with less junctions and those junctions are only with more important higher traffic intensity roads. Only UK and partially Ireland has some roads that would resemble IB standard except U-turns are changed with regular roundabouts with minor roads. Interestinly there are also quite few IB category style roads in new EU member states like Hungary or Czechia, most of those sections are in Poland and Baltics. Baltics is nothing surprising, but Poland is interesting that it's one of the relatively few non-Post-Soviet European countries that built "cheaper" version of motorways with one-level junctions. Ok, there might be some dual-carriegeways here and there in other EU countries, but there are looking as sporadic sections. Probably this will be the case in Poland when they complete current plans of their motorway construction, but prior-2000s such dual carriegeways created backbone of Polish road network.


----------



## PovilD

Mistogun said:


> The road standards in Russia are outdated and inapplicable to our modern times. They were designed in soviet times, when there were almost no highways in the county and the leadership didn't really understand whats necessary. In fact, many IB roads in Russia could actually count as motorways in other countries, so in practice, there is no big difference if it's IA or IB. Only the speed limit differs, but that may be changed in the future.


More concentration to public transit instead of private probably created their own priorities that moving by car in USSR was challenging even via main roads (it was preferable to move inside a country via rail or plane).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

From what I've seen on satellite images, IB roads can be built as proper motorways but some do have U-turns or much more tightly designed right in, right out exits. These design standards from USSR times also seem to be used in Ukraine, Belarus & Kazakhstan.


----------



## BadHatter

ChrisZwolle said:


> From what I've seen on satellite images, IB roads can be built as proper motorways but some do have U-turns or much more tightly designed right in, right out exits. These design standards from USSR times also seem to be used in Ukraine, Belarus & Kazakhstan.


The u-turns and the tightly designed exits is exactly what I'm talking about. Most of these tight exits used to be intersections, but now serve as exits after the median got put in. That's also why the u-turns exist. I wager that you could formulate a comprehensive upgrade plan for each road and remove these relatively inexpensively by building small roads between small towns that currently rely on these exits. I remember seeing plans for upgrading the M-1 a few years ago that followed this scheme, however not for the entire length, so it would still probably be a IB road once that's underway (IF it gets underway even because it wouldn't really increase capacity all that much, just speeds potentially).


----------



## BadHatter

[M-12] Flyover in Nizhny Novgorod by CRCC 
Nothing really interesting to be honest, earthwork has only just begun. The only notable thing is that this is probably the last section to be finished to due low traffic volume (partially because of its alignment so far south of Nizhny Novgorod itself) but even it has work going on, which is a good sign.


Автострада said:


>


The government has come out in support of extending the [M-12] towards Ekaterinburg as soon as possible recently, and it seems like current plans are as follows: 
After Shali, the road joins the [M-7]. The old [M-7] widening project is now the [M-12]. The project has been around a while but it will now have a reconfigured alignment on its western and eastern termini so as to continue west to Moscow and east to Ekaterinburg. The main difference between the old [M-7] and the new [M-7]/][M-12] alignment is that the new road dips south and crosses the Kama river to bypass Nizhnekamsk and Naberezhnye Chelny. It also remains to be seen how this fits into [P-239], aka the road between Shali, Chistopol, Almetyevsk and onwards to the [M-5] between Samara and Ufa. The Tatarstan government has repeatedly lobbied for a 4 lane conversion which would connect the capital to some key provincial towns and an important trans-national highway.
After Naberezhnye Chelny, the road will probably continue the [M-7] alignment to Diurtiuli in Bashkortostan, where it will separate and turn northbound. I personally think it would be better to break alignment earlier and get closer to the large town of Nizhnekamsk. Should the section of [M-7] between Diurtiuli and Ufa be turned into a 4-lane IB type road, it could make for a great north-south axis in the future between Ufa and Perm, giving both of these cities great access to the [M-12] and each other.
The road will then merge into the [P-242] around Achit, where the [P-242] turns sharply north to Perm. From there it's a straight line to Ekaterinburg with a sizable portion already carriageway grade.



m666t said:


> https://ftp.tatar.ru/president/2021/04/300421/sov/sov.mp4
> 
> The first picture shows the full potential alignment in eastern Tatarstan. The second shows the various options for the old [M-7] widening project around Nizhnekamsk, and it seems like number 7 is the current frontrunner. The third shows the brand new section in purple and the [P-242] in green. The fourth is a terrible up close scheme of the Nizhnekamsk bypass.
> 
> View attachment 1468805
> 
> 
> View attachment 1469100
> 
> 
> View attachment 1468806
> 
> 
> View attachment 1471234


Now this last thing is a screen from a ministerial presentation from a few days ago highlighting potential projects they might wanna do to speed up post corona recovery I think. This is probably all just hypothetical flashy pictures for PR purposes, but I post it here because it's the first time I've seen the government focus on these specific projects in this specific order. This map shows a backbone of the future road network which includes the [M-12] in the alignment I described above, the Meridian highway interestingly enough and something called the South-Western Chord which connects the [M-12] to Ufa(?), then follows what seems to be the [M-5] alignment to Samara after which it dips south, crosses the Meridian north of Saratov and continues south to Volgograd, where it goes south west to Krasnodar. There it forks towards Krasnodar and towards a 4th hypothetical project (the Maikop Adler connector which seems like a nebulously expensive way to connect the Black Sea coast and Sochi through the Caucasus to the Caucasian highway network). This project would be very very welcome news in my personal opinion. It's pretty different to previous government development pics I've seen (like the one I posted below) in which the [M-12] was connected to the so called Europe-China corridor through Samara and onwards to Orenburg, which is a fine enough road but in my opinion not top priority (as I just don't believe in the whole eurasian trucking thing)



Димарёк said:


> View attachment 1497270
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1618305869_Husnullin_i_Plan_Mishustina.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docviewer.yandex.ru


----------



## Dober_86

The Chusovaya bridge in Perm, u/c.

The four-lane bridge will span 1,5 km, overall 9,2 km with connecting roads and interchanges. The bridge is part of a greater transport corridor Moscow-Kazan-Perm-Khanty Mansiysk-Surgut-Tomsk.






Завершен первый этап надвижки моста через р. Чусовая в Перми







www.stroytransgaz.ru




*







*


----------



## Dober_86

May 24, 2021. First asphalt was laid on the 'deep' Western bypass of Krasnodar. The road will span 52 km, to include 4 bridges and 9 interchanges. The project is due by the end of 2023. 350 roadworkers and 150 vehicles have been deployed to do the task. 










https://admkrai.krasnodar.ru/content/1131/show/584538/


----------



## Dober_86

Major bridges u/c currently in Russia. (1 km or longer span)

The Klimovka bridge across the Volga, part of Tolyatti bypass, Samara Oblast. 20% complete. 3,75 km long.
























Мост через Волгу около Климовки готов на 20% - Волга Ньюс


В мае-июне 2021 г. проведут две первые стартовые надвижки пролетов моста через Волгу около с. Климовка Самарской области. Мост протяженностью 3,7 км, а также дорогу в обход Тольятти строят в составе международного транспортного маршрута Европа - Западный Китай.




volga.news





Moscow-Kazan M12 autobahn, a bridge across the Volga, south of Kazan. Total span of 3,3 km.
























«Я как увижу, сколько деревьев срубили, – хвораю!»: под Казанью строят М12







m.business-gazeta.ru





The Chusovaya bridge in Perm. 1,5 km long. Being built in parallel to the existing bridge.





















Чусовской мост в лучах вечернего солнца и фотографии.. | Sergey Boldenkov | VK


Чусовской мост в лучах вечернего солнца и фотографии ночного строительства второго моста через реку Чусовая.




m.vk.com





The 2nd Zeya bridge in Blagoveschensk, in the Russian Far East. 1,9 km. 9 km with adjacent infrastructure.





















На строящемся мосту через Зею надвигают пролетное строение | ТЕЛЕПОРТ.РФ


Стройплощадку посетил губернатор Амурской области Василий Орлов.




www.teleport2001.ru





The 4th Ob bridge in Novosibirsk. 1,5 km main span.
























Как надвигают пролёты четвёртого моста на опоры в русле Оби


Мэрия Новосибирска выдала Сибирской концессионной компании, которая возводит четвёртый мост через реку Обь, ещё одно разрешение на строительство. Этот документ определяет параметры будущей автомобильной эстакады, выходящей с мостовой переправы вдоль улицы Туннельной на площадь Энергетиков и...



nsknews.info





An overpass across Volga-Don Canal along the future Volgograd bypass. 1,3 km.





















На обходе Волгограда начался монтаж пролетов моста через Волго-Донской канал


На обходе Волгограда начался монтаж пролетов моста через Волго-Донской канал в рамках первого этапа строительства, сообщила пресс-служба Росавтодора 23 ноября




expertsouth.ru





The Vysokogorskiy bridge across the Yenisei, Krasnoyarsk krai, Siberia. 1,2 km. The northernmost one to straddle Yenisei river, in this remote part of the world, near the town of Lesosibirsk.
























Строители Высокогорского моста зашли в русло Енисея


В Красноярском крае продолжается строительство самого северного моста через Енисей рядом с поселком Высокогорский. Подрядчики завершили строительство насыпи…




dela.ru





The bridge across Artyomovka river, 1,5 km. Part of Vladivostok-Nakgodka highway, u/c. Primorsky Krai.
























Мост надвигается


Как идёт строительство главной магистрали Приморья



dv.land





The Sheksna Bridge, Cherepovets, Vologda Oblast. 1,1 km.





















Community wall photos | VK


Photo 1 from Секта свидетелей Череповца's album Community wall photos from 27 May 2021.




m.vk.com


----------



## Stuu

Has the bridge to Yakutsk been started yet?


----------



## BadHatter

No


----------



## Dober_86

Stuu said:


> Has the bridge to Yakutsk been started yet?


Nope as such but the preliminary work has started. Phase one of the Lena bridge to Yakutsk was given an official permission.

Phase one includes works on setting up construction site on the left bank of the river, i.e. construction of temporary roads grid, temporary cargo piers, pontoon (floating) bridges, as well as readjusting electricity and gas infrastructure at the location of a prospective Lena bridge construction site.









Разрешение на первый этап строительства Ленского моста получено.


Работы начинаются на левом и правом берегах реки Лены.




news.ykt.ru


----------



## kostas97

Therefore, the Lena crossing will be a bridge, rather than a tunnel?? Will it create problems in wintertime, considering how low temperatures get there??


----------



## BadHatter

There is no definite project but nobody in the know is talking about a tunnel.

This is all permafrost keep in mind, I assume this makes tunneling a little more difficult


----------



## BadHatter

[M-4] FAR WESTERN KRASNODAR BYPASS

A new video released by the roads administration flies over some notable UC portions of the roads. There is currently 20kms under construction. 






[M-12] MOSCOW OBLAST

This first video documents the [M-12] between the border of Moscow and Moscow oblast (slightly beyond the beltway) all the way to [A-113] CKAD.






This second video shows the progress between [A-113] CKAD and the [A-108] 






Keep in mind both are kinda long since the narrator talks about what he sees a lot so if you dont speak Russian I would bump the speed up to x1.5 or higher even


----------



## Dikan011

Final section of CKAD, Central Ring Road, opened in Moscow today...


----------



## Aokromes

Dikan011 said:


> Final section of CKAD, Central Ring Road, opened in Moscow today...
> 
> []2ls5JPk_Coo[/youtube]


i think i have seen kamaz self driving trucks, no?

Edit, indeed i did.


----------



## BolangBaling

Aokromes said:


> i think i have seen kamaz self driving trucks, no?
> 
> Edit, indeed i did.


What's creatures I've seen?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Recent imagery from the Sentinel satellite shows large-scale earthworks of the new M12 motorway on the entire route from Moscow to Kazan. They're not goofing around with this, it's going really fast.









Sentinel-hub Playground


Sentinel-2 L2A imagery taken on July 19, 2021




apps.sentinel-hub.com


----------



## eucitizen

ChrisZwolle said:


> Recent imagery from the Sentinel satellite shows large-scale earthworks of the new M12 motorway on the entire route from Moscow to Kazan. They're not goofing around with this, it's going really fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sentinel-hub Playground
> 
> 
> Sentinel-2 L2A imagery taken on July 19, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apps.sentinel-hub.com


On russian forum roads.ru, there are every week drone videos about every section of the M12. They claim that 2 sections will be ready next year, the rest in 2023. More here:



М-12 «Москва – Казань»


Use google translate, and it wil be fine.


----------



## RipleyLV

ChrisZwolle said:


> Recent imagery from the Sentinel satellite shows large-scale earthworks of the new M12 motorway on the entire route from Moscow to Kazan. They're not goofing around with this, it's going really fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sentinel-hub Playground
> 
> 
> Sentinel-2 L2A imagery taken on July 19, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apps.sentinel-hub.com


Yeah, they even started to build a completely new bridge over river Oka in Murom next to existing one, which was opened back in 2009.


----------



## Switek

Flamming_Python said:


> What do you think, dear Polish comrade?


Hello my old friend! I hope you remember me from not existing anymore discussion forum. I must admit that, after examining all posts from the last couple of years Russia made a huge effort in improving its road network and bringing the whole country closer to industrial civilisation. The warship in the bridge model does not seem inappropriate as long it happens in Russia. Every country has its own taste. Doesn’t it? I hope you are doing well.


----------



## Flamming_Python

Switek said:


> Hello my old friend! I hope you remember me from not existing anymore discussion forum. I must admit that, after examining all posts from the last couple of years Russia made a huge effort in improving its road network and bringing the whole country closer to industrial civilisation. The warship in the bridge model does not seem inappropriate as long it happens in Russia. Every country has its own taste. Doesn’t it? I hope you are doing well.


Hm

Yes I do seem to vaguely remember someone going by your general description from that defunct forum mp.net

You must have been one of the trolls from there. 10 years it's been now?

I am more than adequate, thank you for your inquiry.
You still interested in military matters and politics, or gone over to pure urban development these days? 

Anyway, the real reason for the Russian warship model is because Vladivostok is the home of the Russian Pacific Fleet. All bridges there along any sort of waterways must be high enough to let through naval vessels. I think the specification at the moment is 30-something meters.

It's the same story with the bridge they've been thinking about building to Sakhalin. The Russian Navy interjected and said it would need a minimal height at some point along the length of the bridge, else just build a tunnel.


----------



## BadHatter

ChrisZwolle said:


> Recent imagery from the Sentinel satellite shows large-scale earthworks of the new M12 motorway on the entire route from Moscow to Kazan. They're not goofing around with this, it's going really fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sentinel-hub Playground
> 
> 
> Sentinel-2 L2A imagery taken on July 19, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apps.sentinel-hub.com


Yep, heres some footage from Moscow Oblast


----------



## masala

New plans to extend M12 to Ekaterinburg, Tymen and Chelyabinsk by 2024. 396km is renovation of old roads and 425km is completely new construction. By then, it should be possible to reach Ural region from the Finnish border using high quality roads. М12 режут на куски


----------



## The Wild Boy

So this means that Chelyabinsk (dubbed the most polluted city in Russia as far as i know) is going to get a proper motorway connection?


----------



## BadHatter

No what it means is the government likes making promises in an election year.

Also depends on what u mean by proper motorway. Most new 4 lane roads in Russia are technically not fully motorway grade but they're functionally motorways (dual carriageways is the technical term people use here I believe). At the moment, the vast majority of the road between Ekterinburg and Chelyabinsk is already a dual carriageway, there is only a short section left to upgrade. That will probably be done in a few years and probably with different funding than the M-12 project. But our very talkative construction minister has decided to tack that onto the M-12 project as well, probably cause that makes the number of kilometers of "new roads" higher.
So it will be connected but functionally it's not that big a difference to the way things are today (except the whole Moscow-Ekaterinburg highway which would actually fundamentally improve cross country travel and is absolutely crucial).
Chelyabinsk is definitely not the most polluted city in russia (it's not particularly clean though).


----------



## TGrave

BadHatter said:


> So it will be connected but functionally it's not that big a difference to the way things are today (except the whole Moscow-Ekaterinburg highway which would actually fundamentally improve cross country travel and is absolutely crucial).


To be fair, the difference between M-10 and M-11 is huge. M-11 is a modern motorway with 130 km/h limit most of the way, while M-10 is mostly dual carriageway with 90 km/h limit, with many 60 km/h parts and traffic lights. Basically, adding traffic jams, M-11 may be twice faster than M-10.

So, while a difference between M-12 and current roads would not be as large as M-11/M-10, it will be a serious improvement anyway.


----------



## PovilD

The Wild Boy said:


> So this means that Chelyabinsk (dubbed the most polluted city in Russia as far as i know) is going to get a proper motorway connection?


It would be fun to have access to European dual carriegeway network both for my city and Chelyabinsk at the same time, around 2024


----------



## Dober_86

The Sok bridge near Samara opened to traffic. Construction began in December 2019. The Krasnoglinskiy road leading to the bridge had been expanded form 2 lanes to 4 lanes as well. 
































Source: Новости | Федеральное дорожное агентство


----------



## Dober_86

R-255 Siberia federal road, an interchange on the Novosibirsk and Kemerovo Oblast border is to open in September 2021.
















Source: Новости | Федеральное дорожное агентство


----------



## zz27

AttikoMetro said:


> Those U turn loops are really dangerous. I don't get why they still build these level junctions.Roundabouts at junctions would be safer in my opinion since all trafic flows would need to slow down, not just vehicles who need to turn around.


That's just usual highway-style merging with slip lanes. Main road is expected to have continious flow, although it's not a proper highway.


----------



## PovilD

U.S. divided highway format. Quite rare in Western Europe (Germany, France), since it's not very comfortable as proper motorway in densely populated areas, while popular in Russia and surrounding Post-Soviet countries. Those U-turns are for making traffic go non-stop, while at U.S. divided highway and older Russian highway you need to stop when turning left.


----------



## Maks33

Geological investigations started at the future motorway stretch between Dyurtyuli and Achit. This stretch is announced to be a part of motorway M12 prolonged to Yekaterinburg. Its length will be about 300 km.


----------



## AttikoMetro

Maks33 said:


> Geological investigations started at the future motorway stretch between Dyurtyuli and Achit. This stretch is announced to be a part of motorway M12 prolonged to Yekaterinburg. Its length will be about 300 km.


275 kms to be exact. Moreover they are designing a new stretch of motorway toward Chelyabinsk https://www.e1.ru/text/transport/2021/11/17/70257878/. The long term plan is to reach Novosibirsk and the Mongolian border: 










( source: Программа строительства дорог России - Страница 45 - spb-projects.ru )


----------



## masala

15000 people work on construction Moscow-Kazan motorway, planning to open by 2023. Трасса Москва-Казань будет запущена в 2023 году
Extremely high pace!


----------



## Maks33

AttikoMetro said:


> 275 kms to be exact. Moreover they are designing a new stretch of motorway toward Chelyabinsk https://www.e1.ru/text/transport/2021/11/17/70257878/. The long term plan is to reach Novosibirsk and the Mongolian border:
> ( source: Программа строительства дорог России - Страница 45 - spb-projects.ru )


There will not be a new motorway between Yekaterinburg and Chelyabinsk, but existing road (branch of highway M5) to be extended up to 4 lanes. It will be enough.
Extension of existing road is mentioned in that article:


> И вообще хочу сказать хорошую новость, что у нас есть шанс уже в следующем году *полноценно эту дорогу расширить до четырех полос*


Government protocol issued by Marat Khusnullin, a Deputy Prime Minister of Russia, says:


> 2. Prepare proposals on forming 4-lane transport route between St. Petersburg and Novosibirsk. It should be built before 2030;
> 5. Prepare and submit materials on construction (scheme, task for a project, cost, characteristics) of the future southern bypass of Saratov to be linked to the future motorway «Meridian»;
> 6. Prepare and submit materials on construction (map, scheme, task for a project, cost by stages, construction terms and characteristics) of motorway Yekaterinburg-Tyumen.


Proposed motorway Yekateriburg-Tyumen will be a part of transport route between St. Petersburg and Novosibirsk mentioned above. However, Yekaterinburg and Tyumen are connected by existing road P351 which is under reconstruction.


----------



## kdpy

Why they tend to end highway in Nowosibirsk instead of Kemerovo or even Krasnoiarsk? There would be simple connection with China from Kemerovo through Novokuznieck.


----------



## Maks33

kdpy said:


> Why they tend to end highway in Nowosibirsk instead of Kemerovo or even Krasnoiarsk? There would be simple connection with China from Kemerovo through Novokuznieck.


Plans for prolongation of highway to Kemerovo and Krasnoyarsk were not discussed yet. I think they will be proposed sooner or later. It will be related to current plans on developing Siberian cities and new industrial clusters (Kemerovo, Novokuznetsk, Lesosibirsk etc.)


----------



## Dober_86

The government allocates 128 billion rub to build federal motorways.






Правительство выделило почти 128 млрд рублей на строительство автомагистралей


Премьер-министр Михаил Мишустин выделил почти 128 миллиардов рублей на строительство автомагистралей. Практически все средства предназначены для скоростных автомобильных дорог федерального значения




rg.ru


----------



## Aokromes

The road between Naryan-Mar and Usinsk will become federal

The head of our department Roman Novikov paid a working visit to the Nenets Autonomous Okrug.

Together with Minister of Construction, Housing and Utilities of the Russian Federation Irek Fayzullin and Governor Yuri Bezdudny, they discussed the implementation of the Safe High-Quality Roads and Housing and Urban Environment national projects.

Focus on repairing roads to socially significant institutions - hospitals, schools, kindergartens.

Work on the future federal highway Naryan-Mar - Usinsk in the NAO is going ahead of schedule - the road workers will put in order 23 km by the end of the year.

More details are in the cards.

#Rosavtodor #NatProjectRoads 









Росавтодор


Дорога между Нарьян-Маром и Усинском станет федеральной Ненецкий автономный округ с рабочим визитом посетил руководитель нашего ведомства Роман Новиков. Совместно с министром строительства и жилищно-коммунального хозяйства РФ Иреком Файзуллиным и губернатором Юрием Бездудным обсудили ход...




t.me


----------



## MrDmives

An overview of the construction of the Northern understudy of Kutuzovsky Prospekt (SDKP) in Moscow. Part 1.


In this video, you can observe the current situation with the construction of the SDKP in the west of Moscow, leading in parallel and over the Usovskaya branch of the Moscow Railways and MCD-2. The drone flew from the Moscow Ring Road with a view of the interchange and to Starorublyovskoe highway.
The author of the video is Mikhail (kosh_marius)


----------



## Maks33

kdpy said:


> Why they tend to end highway in Nowosibirsk instead of Kemerovo or even Krasnoiarsk? There would be simple connection with China from Kemerovo through Novokuznieck.


Recent news: Marat Khusnullin, a Deputy Prime Minister, announced a new plan for road construction. According to it, motorway M12 should be prolonged to Mongolian border before 2035. Branch road to Kazakhstan should be built too.
Source (in Russian): Хуснуллин заявил, что трассу М-12 Москва - Казань могут продлить до Монголии


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That would make M-12 the longest motorway in the world, Moscow - Mongolian border via Kazan, Yekaterinburg, Novosibirsk & Irkutsk is approximately 5,650 kilometers.

By comparison:

Interstate 90 from Seattle to Boston is 4,987 kilometers long
G30 from Lianyungang to Khorgos in China is 4,395 kilometers long


----------



## RipleyLV

Interesting, what are the benefits of a motorway to Mongolian border?

One thing probably for sure: longest motorway😅


----------



## AttikoMetro

Maks33 said:


> Recent news: Marat Khusnullin, a Deputy Prime Minister, announced a new plan for road construction. According to it, motorway M12 should be prolonged to Mongolian border before 2035. Branch road to Kazakhstan should be built too.
> Source (in Russian): Хуснуллин заявил, что трассу М-12 Москва - Казань могут продлить до Монголии


I think we will see a similar option chosen to the extension of the M-12 to Yekaterinburg: Some new tolled motorway segments like Dyurtuli-Achit (maybe Chelyabinsk to Tyumen) and an upgrade of existing roads (most likely the P-256 between Novosibirsk and Mongolia will be four laned instead of building another new parallel road)


----------



## MichiH

ChrisZwolle said:


> That would make M-12 the longest motorway in the world, Moscow - Mongolian border via Kazan, Yekaterinburg, Novosibirsk & Irkutsk is approximately 5,650 kilometers.


A dual carriageway with U turns is not a motorway though.


----------



## kostas97

MichiH said:


> A dual carriageway with U turns is not a motorway though.


Wait, won't the M12 be the same standard as the M11 Moscow - St. Petersburg motorway (i mean, no U-turns, 150 km/h speed limit, tolls, controlled access etc)?


----------



## MichiH

kostas97 said:


> Wait, won't the M12 be the same standard as the M11 Moscow - St. Petersburg motorway (i mean, no U-turns, 150 km/h speed limit, tolls, controlled access etc)?


For more than 5,000km in the middle of nowhere?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It's not that 'middle of nowhere'. The Siberian Federal District has a population of 17 million and most of them live close to this planned motorway.

For example Tyumen may not be a well-known city, but it has a population of over 800,000. Most of the land in that highway corridor is also cultivated, few areas along it are really sparsely populated.


----------



## kdpy

Half of Mongolian population lives in Ulan Bator. In my opinion connection with Mongolia should be built through Irkutsk and Ulan-Ude. Building highway farther east hasn't economical sense.


----------



## kostas97

A road with these standards will enable much easier and faster access to aforementioned cities like Novosibirsk or Tyumen, but until there, or up to the Mongolian border, there is no need for further expansion indeed. But the roads going further east could be upgraded in places so that speeds of 100-110 km/h can be safely reached.


----------



## Maks33

RipleyLV said:


> Interesting, what are the benefits of a motorway to Mongolian border?
> 
> One thing probably for sure: longest motorway😅


Such motorway will connect more Siberian cities to Moscow. Moreover, it bypasses Kazakhstan to avoid possible problems in the future. Such problems can be related to Pan-Turkism being promoted in Turkey. If Kazakhstan falls into pan-Turkism, it will probably make problems for Russia (instability, alerts, etc).


kostas97 said:


> Wait, won't the M12 be the same standard as the M11 Moscow - St. Petersburg motorway (i mean, no U-turns, 150 km/h speed limit, tolls, controlled access etc)?


Not at all length, but only at new stretches. They will have no toll plazas, but only surveillance systems with cameras and transponder readers.


----------



## AttikoMetro

Maks33 said:


> Such motorway will connect more Siberian cities to Moscow. Moreover, it bypasses Kazakhstan to avoid possible problems in the future. Such problems can be related to Pan-Turkism being promoted in Turkey. If Kazakhstan falls into pan-Turkism, it will makes problems for Russia (instability, alerts, etc).
> 
> Not at all length, but only at new stretches. They will have no toll plazas, but only surveillance systems with cameras and transponder readers.


Avtodor in its documents considers that the M-12 ends in Shali, Tatarstan, and labels Dyurtuli-Achit as a different project, so i think it's likely they will just give the road to Yekaterinburg a different index number, P-xxx, instead of including non motorway segments of the M-7 and P-242 in the M-12. Those non-motorway segments would also have to be transfered by Rosavtodor to Avtodor to become part of the M-12, and such road transfers haven't been done since 2009 when Avtodor itself was created.


----------



## MrDmives

Moscow at night or Launching traffic along the North-East Expressway from Nansen Passage to Beryozovaya Alley around Botanichesky Sad metro station. December 2021. 4K quality




Bonus


----------



## Aokromes

In the Bryansk region, 10 km of the A-240 highway Bryansk - Novozybkov - the border with the Republic of Belarus was overhauled (Вести регионов | Федеральное дорожное агентство)
Federal Road Agency of the Ministry of Transport of the Russian Federation

We are talking about a section from 184 to 194 km, which runs through the Novozybkovsky district. 









Новости Росавтодора


В Брянской области капитально отремонтировали 10 км трассы А-240 Брянск – Новозыбков – граница с Республикой Белоруссия Федеральное дорожное агентство Министерства транспорта РФ Речь идет об участке с 184 по 194 км, который проходит по Новозыбковскому району.




t.me


----------



## AttikoMetro

Aokromes said:


> In the Bryansk region, 10 km of the A-240 highway Bryansk - Novozybkov - the border with the Republic of Belarus was overhauled (Вести регионов | Федеральное дорожное агентство)
> Federal Road Agency of the Ministry of Transport of the Russian Federation
> 
> We are talking about a section from 184 to 194 km, which runs through the Novozybkovsky district.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Новости Росавтодора
> 
> 
> В Брянской области капитально отремонтировали 10 км трассы А-240 Брянск – Новозыбков – граница с Республикой Белоруссия Федеральное дорожное агентство Министерства транспорта РФ Речь идет об участке с 184 по 194 км, который проходит по Новозыбковскому району.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t.me


Note that the new Meridian motorway will follow the existing A-240 to reach the Belarusian border near Gomel according to this article, while previously the road was supposed to connect with the M-1 highway after Smolensk: Бывший зампред «Газпрома» нашел кредитора на мегапроект трассы в Китай


----------



## Aokromes

In North Ossetia, two bridges were overhauled on the P-217 Kavkaz highway (Вести регионов | Федеральное дорожное агентство)
Federal Road Agency of the Ministry of Transport of the Russian Federation

Both structures are located above the Alkhanchurt Canal near the border with Ingushetia. The main result of the work is the expansion of the number of traffic lanes from two to four. 









Новости Росавтодора


В Северной Осетии на трассе Р-217 «Кавказ» капитально отремонтировали два моста Федеральное дорожное агентство Министерства транспорта РФ Оба сооружения расположены над Алханчуртском каналом недалеко от границы с Ингушетией. Главный итог работ – расширение количества полос движения с двух до...




t.me


----------



## Flamming_Python

RipleyLV said:


> Interesting, what are the benefits of a motorway to Mongolian border?
> 
> One thing probably for sure: longest motorway😅


Europe-China trade


----------



## Flamming_Python

Maks33 said:


> Such motorway will connect more Siberian cities to Moscow. Moreover, it bypasses Kazakhstan to avoid possible problems in the future. Such problems can be related to Pan-Turkism being promoted in Turkey. If Kazakhstan falls into pan-Turkism, it will probably make problems for Russia (instability, alerts, etc).
> 
> Not at all length, but only at new stretches. They will have no toll plazas, but only surveillance systems with cameras and transponder readers.


Really, the Kazakh elites don't care about pan-Turkism, or Turkey. It's just a means to an end

The end being to integrate closer with the US, Europe and Atlanticist structures; these countries being the ones that buy an increasing amount of minerals, metals, etc... from Kazakhstan. Turkey of course, while drifting further from those same power structures in its own right, still has every intention of co-operating with them when it comes to gaining political influence and new markets in those same Central Asian states.

And while I doubt that this would mean a whole-sale turnaround for Kazakhstan from its present orientation towards Russia and China - it does still create risks for Russia and China. From the point of view of these two countries, Mongolia, a country that's landlocked by them, is far more predictable, therefore it makes sense to have a 2nd trade route passing through Mongolia and western Siberia through the Urals, in addition to the present one that's part of the Belt & Road initiative, that goes from western China, to Central Asia, and finally through Orenburg and Samara in Russia and on to Europe.


----------



## RipleyLV

Flamming_Python said:


> Europe-China trade


Via Mongolia? Makes no sense... I heard this "trade route" is planned through Kazakhstan.


----------



## Flamming_Python

RipleyLV said:


> Via Mongolia? Makes no sense... I heard this "trade route" is planned through Kazakhstan.


Yes the Belt & Road initiative goes through Kazakhstan.

This road is a 2nd route. Read the other post I made.


----------



## Aokromes

More than 13 km of the P-132 "Golden Ring" highway in the Vladimir region led to the regulations (Вести регионов | Федеральное дорожное агентство)
Federal Road Agency of the Ministry of Transport of the Russian Federation

The repair of the section km 336 - km 349 in the Gus-Khrustalny district has been completed. 









Новости Росавтодора


Более 13 км трассы Р-132 «Золотое кольцо» во Владимирской области привели к нормативам Федеральное дорожное агентство Министерства транспорта РФ Завершен ремонт участка км 336 – км 349 в Гусь-Хрустальном районе.




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

The overhaul of the bridge over the Zun-Muren river on the A-333 highway has been completed (Вести регионов | Федеральное дорожное агентство)
Federal Road Agency of the Ministry of Transport of the Russian Federation

FKU Uprdor "South Baikal" put into operation a virtually new artificial structure located on the Kultuk-Mondy highway - the border with Mongolia near the Arshan resort. 









Новости Росавтодора


Завершен капитальный ремонт моста через реку Зун-Мурэн на трассе А-333 Федеральное дорожное агентство Министерства транспорта РФ ФКУ Упрдор «Южный Байкал» ввело в эксплуатацию фактически новое искусственное сооружение, расположенное на автодороге Култук – Монды – граница с Монголией недалеко...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

Rosavtodor (VK) (Открыли движение по мосту на дороге к границе.. | Росавтодор | VK)

Opened traffic on the bridge on the road to the border with Mongolia

The Zun-Muren crossing began to be overhauled in 2019.

For two years, the structure was strengthened and the roadway was put in order:

• increased carrying capacity
• replaced the span and expansion joints
• laid a two-layer pavement of crushed stone-mastic and cast asphalt concrete

They also arranged sidewalks on both sides of the bridge. We installed a barrier and lighting lines, made markings.

The Zun-Muren river passes in the Tunkinsky region of Buryatia. Its length is 167 km. To preserve its ecology, two sewage treatment plants were installed on the bridge.

Now drivers are driving across the new bridge over the federal A-333, which leads from Kultuk to the border with Mongolia. 









Новости Росавтодора


Росавтодор (VK) Открыли движение по мосту на дороге к границе с Монголией Переход через Зун-Мурэн начали капитально ремонтировать в 2019-м. За два года сооружение усилили и привели в порядок проезжую часть: • увеличили грузоподъёмность • заменили пролёт и деформационные швы • уложили...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

In Kabardino-Balkaria, 13 km of the P-217 Kavkaz highway have been expanded from two to four lanes (Вести регионов | Федеральное дорожное агентство)
Federal Road Agency of the Ministry of Transport of the Russian Federation

The overhaul of the section of the federal highway R-217 "Kavkaz" in the Urvansky and Leskensky districts of the republic has been completed. 









Новости Росавтодора


В Кабардино-Балкарии с двух до четырех полос движения расширили 13 км автодороги Р-217 «Кавказ» Федеральное дорожное агентство Министерства транспорта РФ Завершен капитальный ремонт участка федеральной трассы Р-217 «Кавказ» в Урванскоми Лескенском районах республики.




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

More than 25 km of the P-257 Yenisei highway in the Krasnoyarsk Territory led to the regulations (Вести регионов | Федеральное дорожное агентство)
Federal Road Agency of the Ministry of Transport of the Russian Federation

In the Ermakovsky district of the region, three sections of the road and a bridge across the Buiba river at the 622th km were put into operation. 









Новости Росавтодора


Более 25 км трассы Р-257 «Енисей» в Красноярском крае привели к нормативам Федеральное дорожное агентство Министерства транспорта РФ В Ермаковском районе края ввели в эксплуатацию три участка дороги и мост через реку Буйбу на 622-м км.




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

In Transbaikalia, 9 km of the Baikal highway was overhauled (Вести регионов | Федеральное дорожное агентство)
Federal Road Agency of the Ministry of Transport of the Russian Federation

The work was carried out on the section from 940 to 949 km in the Ulyotovsky district near the village of Gorekatsan. 









Новости Росавтодора


В Забайкалье капитально отремонтировали 9 км трассы «Байкал» Федеральное дорожное агентство Министерства транспорта РФ Работы велись на участке с 940 по 949 км в Улётовском районе у п.Горекацан.




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

Rosavtodor (VK) (Расширили до четырёх полос 13 км «Кавказа».. | Росавтодор | VK)

Expanded to four lanes of 13 km "Caucasus" in Kabardino-Balkaria

The federal railway section in Urvansky and Leskensky districts could no longer cope with the increased traffic: more than 25,000 cars pass here a day.

Therefore, we expanded the track to four lanes. And so that the road can withstand the loads, we renewed and strengthened the road clothes and shoulders. The top layer was made of durable crushed stone-mastic asphalt concrete.

The passage became safer: the streams were separated by a barrier, markings were made and side stones were installed.

In Argudan, we rearranged the lighting and equipped four bus stops with car pavilions.

"Caucasus" begins in the Krasnodar Territory and ends at the border with the Republic of Azerbaijan. The road is part of the North-South international transport corridor. 









Новости Росавтодора


Росавтодор (VK) Расширили до четырёх полос 13 км «Кавказа» в Кабардино-Балкарии Участок федералки в Урванском и Лескенском районах уже не справлялся с выросшим трафиком: в сутки здесь проезжает более 25 000 машин. Поэтому мы расширили трассу до четырёх полос. А чтобы дорога выдержала...




t.me


----------



## MrDmives

Sergey SkyDiverRange made a video review from a drone of the final reconstruction of the M1 section from 46 to 67 km, for subsequent operation on a paid basis in the Moscow region


----------



## AttikoMetro

MrDmives said:


> Sergey SkyDiverRange made a video review from a drone of the final reconstruction of the M1 section from 46 to 67 km, for subsequent operation on a paid basis in the Moscow region


Those very long straight stretches of road make it look like it was built before the 1960s and constant, large radius curves became the norm in road design. It kind of reminds me of an Interstate.


----------



## Aokromes

The length of electric lighting lines on the A-240 highway in the Bryansk region increased to 85 km (Вести регионов | Федеральное дорожное агентство)
Federal Road Agency of the Ministry of Transport of the Russian Federation

The road workers completed the installation of lighting equipment in the villages of Novye Ivaitenki and Starye Ivaitenki at the 105th and 107th km, as well as at four interchanges located at the 118th, 158th, 164th and 169th km. 









Новости Росавтодора


Протяженность линий электроосвещения на трассе А-240 в Брянской области увеличилась до 85 км Федеральное дорожное агентство Министерства транспорта РФ Дорожники завершили монтаж осветительного оборудования в деревнях Новые Ивайтенки и Старые Ивайтенки на 105-м и 107-м км, а также на четырёх...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

🚛Reminder: less than 3 weeks are left before the introduction of the new rules for trucks. We ask freight carriers and owners of trucks over 3.5 tons to register with RNIS and get a pass. For trips without a pass in Moscow within the Moscow Ring Road - a fine of 5 thousand rubles from each camera that recorded the violation.

From January 1, 2022, trucks over 3.5 tons will need a pass to enter Moscow during the day (from 7 to 23) and at night (from 23 to 7). A mandatory requirement for obtaining it is registration with the RNIS. You can read more about the connection here (Единая региональная навигационно-информационная система города Москвы). To issue a pass - here (Пропуска). All services are free.

The pass system in the capital has been operating for many years. Large transports issue passes in advance and travel around the city without any problems. The new rules will not affect the availability of goods and their cost. Transit trucks can use the fully completed Central Ring Road, highways A-107, A-108. 









Дептранс Москвы


🚛Напоминаем: до ввода новых правил для грузовиков осталось меньше 3 недель. Мы просим грузоперевозчиков и владельцев грузовиков больше 3,5 тонн зарегистрироваться в РНИС и получить пропуск. За поездки без пропуска по Москве в пределах МКАД — штраф 5 тыс. рублей с каждой камеры, зафиксировавшей...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

The construction of stages 1 and 3 of the IV stage of the bypass of Nizhny Novgorod is 60% completed (Вести регионов | Федеральное дорожное агентство)
Federal Road Agency of the Ministry of Transport of the Russian Federation

In winter, on the section from 465 to 473 km of the M-7 “Volga” highway, specialists - 200 people - are engaged in earthworks and infrastructure development. 









Новости Росавтодора


Строительство 1 и 3 этапов IV очереди обхода Нижнего Новгорода выполнено на 60% Федеральное дорожное агентство Министерства транспорта РФ В зимний период на участке с 465 по 473 км трассы М-7 «Волга» специалисты – 200 человек – заняты земляными работами и обустройством инфраструктуры.




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

In the Leningrad Region, 15 km of the P-21 Kola highway have been expanded to four lanes (Вести регионов | Федеральное дорожное агентство)
Federal Road Agency of the Ministry of Transport of the Russian Federation

The carrying capacity of the section from the 51st to the 68th km, passing through the Kirovsky district, has been doubled. The object was implemented within the framework of the national project "Safe high-quality roads". 









Новости Росавтодора


В Ленобласти до четырех полос расширили 15 км трассы Р-21 «Кола» Федеральное дорожное агентство Министерства транспорта РФ Пропускная способность участка с 51-го по 68-й км, проходящего по Кировскому району, увеличена в два раза. Объект реализован в рамках национального проекта "Безопасные...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

In the Samara region, after major repairs, 19 kilometers of the approach to Ulyanovsk from the M-5 Ural highway were put into operation (Вести регионов | Федеральное дорожное агентство)
Federal Road Agency of the Ministry of Transport of the Russian Federation

The work was completed at two sections of the approach to Ulyanovsk - from 305th to 317th and from 321st to 328th km. 









Новости Росавтодора


В Самарской области после капитального ремонта введены в эксплуатацию 19 километров подъезда к Ульяновску от трассы М-5 «Урал» Федеральное дорожное агентство Министерства транспорта РФ Работы завершены на двух участках подъезда к Ульяновску – с 305-го по 317-й и с 321-го по 328-й км.




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

In the Moscow region, working traffic has been opened on the bridge across the Moskva River as part of the M-5 Ural highway (Вести регионов | Федеральное дорожное агентство)
Federal Road Agency of the Ministry of Transport of the Russian Federation

On the section km 34 - km 36 FKU "Tsentravtomagistral" completed work on the construction of a new four-lane ferry to replace the two-lane structure. 









Новости Росавтодора


В Подмосковье открыто рабочее движение по мосту через Москву-реку в составе трассы М-5 «Урал» Федеральное дорожное агентство Министерства транспорта РФ На участке км 34 - км 36 ФКУ «Центравтомагистраль» завершило работы по строительству новой четырёхполосной переправы взамен двухполосного...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

In the Ulyanovsk region, 9 km of the P-178 highway was overhauled (Вести регионов | Федеральное дорожное агентство)
Federal Road Agency of the Ministry of Transport of the Russian Federation

The works were carried out on the sections from 135th to 142nd and from 219th to 221st km of the P-178 Saransk - Surskoe - Ulyanovsk highway. 









Новости Росавтодора


В Ульяновской области капитально отремонтировали 9 км трассы Р-178 Федеральное дорожное агентство Министерства транспорта РФ Работы велись на участках со 135-го по 142-й и с 219-го по 221-й км автодороги Р-178 Саранск – Сурское – Ульяновск.




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

In the Kursk region, 18 km of federal highways and two artificial structures will become four-lane in 2022 (Вести регионов | Федеральное дорожное агентство)
Federal Road Agency of the Ministry of Transport of the Russian Federation

We are talking about the sections of federal roads M-2 "Crimea" from 598th to 603rd km in the Oboyansk region and R-298 Kursk - Voronezh from 9th to 22nd km within the boundaries of the regional center and the Kursk region. 









Новости Росавтодора


В Курской области 18 км федеральных трасс и два искусственных сооружения станут четырехполосными в 2022 году Федеральное дорожное агентство Министерства транспорта РФ Речь идет об участках федеральных дорог М-2 «Крым» с 598-го по 603-й км в Обоянском районе и Р-298 Курск – Воронеж с 9-го по...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

In the Krasnodar Territory, a 17 km bypass of Slavyansk-on-Kuban was repaired as part of the A-289 federal highway (Вести регионов | Федеральное дорожное агентство)
Federal Road Agency of the Ministry of Transport of the Russian Federation

We are talking about the section from km 58 to km 75, on which work was carried out for eight months.









Новости Росавтодора


В Краснодарском крае отремонтировали 17 км обход Славянска-на-Кубани в составе федеральной трассы А-289 Федеральное дорожное агентство Министерства транспорта РФ Речь идет об участке км 58 – км 75, работы на котором велись в течение восьми месяцев.




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

In Tyva, 10 km of the P-257 Yenisei highway was overhauled (Вести регионов | Федеральное дорожное агентство)
Federal Road Agency of the Ministry of Transport of the Russian Federation

We are talking about two sections in the Dzun-Khemchik region as part of an extended facility (km 1046 - km 1066).









Новости Росавтодора


В Тыве капитально отремонтировали 10 км трассы Р-257 «Енисей» Федеральное дорожное агентство Министерства транспорта РФ Речь идет о двух участках в Дзун-Хемчикском районе в составе протяженного объекта (км 1046 ‒ км 1066).




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

Rosavtodor (VK) (Построим Северный обход Астрахани и расширим.. | Росавтодор | VK)

We will build the Northern Bypass of Astrakhan and expand the R-217 "Caucasus"

The head of our department, Roman Novikov, visited the Southern Federal District on a working trip. He discussed road development with the head of Kalmykia, Batu Khasikov, and the governor of the Astrakhan region, Igor Babushkin. He also met with the Chairman of the Government of the Republic of Dagestan Abdulpakh Amirkhanov.

The priority is the development of the backbone road network in the South.

The Volgograd - Astrakhan and Astrakhan - border with the Republic of Kazakhstan are being transferred to our jurisdiction. The entrance to the international seaport of Olya will also be federal.

In Dagestan, they began to expand the "Caucasus" to four lanes near Shaami-Yurt.

They told about plans and results in cards









Новости Росавтодора


Росавтодор (VK) Построим Северный обход Астрахани и расширим Р-217 «Кавказ» Руководитель нашего ведомства Роман Новиков посетил Южный федеральный округ с рабочей поездкой. Он обсудил развитие дорог с главой Калмыкии Бату Хасиковым и губернатором Астраханской области Игорем Бабушкиным. Также...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

We are building a bypass of Nizhny Novgorod on the M-7 "Volga" (🚧 Продолжаем строить IV очередь обхода Нижнего.. | Росавтодор | VK)
Rosavtodor (VK)

We continue to build the IV stage of the bypass of Nizhny Novgorod

The construction of a 36 km bypass was divided into four stages. The road workers work on the 1st and 3rd - this is a section of km 465 - km 473 in the Kstovsky district, which is already 60% ready.

• expanded the carriageway
• arranged travel clothes
• we are building a two-level interchange at Malinovka
• we are building a bridge across the Alferovka river near Rabotok

We plan to complete two stages of work in 2023. In the future, we will build another 28 km as part of the 2nd and 4th stages, which have already received approval from the state examination.

The project is really large-scale: as a result, all transit will bypass Nizhny Novgorod and Kstovo. Travel time will decrease, and urban networks will be freed from transit traffic.









Новости Росавтодора


Строим обход Нижнего Новгорода на М-7 «Волга» Росавтодор (VK) Продолжаем строить IV очередь обхода Нижнего Новгорода Строительство 36-ти км объездной разделили на четыре этапа. Дорожники трудятся на 1-ом и 3-ем — это участок км 465 – км 473 в Кстовском районе, который уже готов на 60 %. •...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

About 9 km of the Kazan - Buinsk - Ulyanovsk highway have been repaired in Tatarstan (Вести регионов | Федеральное дорожное агентство) Federal Road Agency of the Ministry of Transport of the Russian Federation On two sections of the R-241 Kazan - Buinsk - Ulyanovsk highway in the Verkhneuslonsky region of the Republic of Tatarstan (km 28 - km 31, km 34 - km 40), work has been completed to restore the road surface.









Новости Росавтодора


В Татарстане отремонтировали около 9 км автодороги Казань – Буинск – Ульяновск Федеральное дорожное агентство Министерства транспорта РФ На двух участках автодороги Р-241 Казань – Буинск – Ульяновск в Верхнеуслонском районе Республики Татарстан (км 28 – км 31, км 34 – км 40) завершены работы по...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

In three regions of the Siberian Federal District, 24 km of federal highways were built and 190 km were repaired (Новости | Федеральное дорожное агентство) Federal Road Agency of the Ministry of Transport of the Russian Federation We are talking about the Novosibirsk, Omsk and Kemerovo regions, where in 2021 FKU Sibupravtodor put into operation two construction objects, repaired 16 sections of federal highways with a total length of 190 km.









Новости Росавтодора


В трех регионах СФО построили 24 км федеральных трасс и отремонтировали 190 км Федеральное дорожное агентство Министерства транспорта РФ Речь идет о Новосибирской, Омской и Кемеровской областях, где в 2021 году ФКУ «Сибуправтодор» ввело в эксплуатацию два объекта строительства, отремонтировало...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

The entire federal highway M-10 "Russia" in the Leningrad Region is now illuminated at night (Безопасность дорожного движения | Федеральное дорожное агентство)
Federal Road Agency of the Ministry of Transport of the Russian Federation

Also this year PKU Uprdor "North-West" completed large-scale work on overhaul and installation of wear layers on 66 km of the M-10 "Russia" - Moscow - Tver - Veliky Novgorod - St. Petersburg in the Tosnensky region.









Новости Росавтодора


Вся федеральная трасса М-10 «Россия» в Ленобласти теперь освещена в темное время суток Федеральное дорожное агентство Министерства транспорта РФ Также в этом году ФКУ Упрдор «Северо-Запад» завершило масштабные работы по капитальному ремонту и устройству слоев износа на 66 км дороги М-10...




t.me


----------



## Дisiдent

Why are roadside barriers that uncommon in Russian highways? (or am i wrong?)


----------



## Aokromes

Thanks to the national project, about 2 thousand km of roads to schools have been repaired in 84 regions (Новости | Федеральное дорожное агентство)
Federal Road Agency of the Ministry of Transport of the Russian Federation

Over the three years of implementation of the national project "Safe high-quality roads", more than 2.2 thousand road sections leading to children's educational and leisure institutions have been brought into the normative state. In 2021 alone, in 84 regions of the country, experts brought the standard for 838 such facilities with a total length of more than 1.9 thousand km.









Новости Росавтодора


Благодаря нацпроекту в 84 регионах отремонтировано около 2 тыс. км дорог к школам Федеральное дорожное агентство Министерства транспорта РФ За три года реализации национального проекта «Безопасные качественные дороги» в нормативное состояние приведено более 2,2 тыс. участков дорог, ведущих к...




t.me


----------



## MrDmives

The incredible beauty of Moscow at night in flight over the North-East Expressway by Mihail (Kosh_marius)


----------



## MrDmives

Reconstruction of 4 traffic interchanges of the Moscow Ring Road (MKAD) with Altufevskoe and Ostashkovskoe highways, Lipetskaya and Verkhnie polya streets.
Videos from a drone by Mikhail (kosh_marius).


----------



## AttikoMetro

MrDmives said:


> Reconstruction of 4 traffic interchanges of the Moscow Ring Road (MKAD) with Altufevskoe and Ostashkovskoe highways, Lipetskaya and Verkhnie polya streets.
> Videos from a drone by Mikhail (kosh_marius).


 It's interesting that there is no stack interchange planned on the M4-MKAD junction considering how much traffic goes through it.


----------



## The Wild Boy

AttikoMetro said:


> It's interesting that there is no stack interchange planned on the M4-MKAD junction considering how much traffic goes through it.


And even worse, no collector lanes... traffic weaving hell.


----------



## Aokromes

On Sakhalin, restoration work has begun on the A-393 Yuzhno-Sakhalinsk - Okha highway (Вести регионов | Федеральное дорожное агентство)
Federal Road Agency of the Ministry of Transport of the Russian Federation

Today, January 14, at 5:00 (Moscow time), a sea storm led to the erosion of the embankment slope of a 50-meter section of the road (km 108 + 600) near the village. Seaside. Traffic on the A-393 highway (from 13 to 128 km) is closed from January 12 due to unfavorable weather conditions.









Новости Росавтодора


На Сахалине начаты восстановительные работы на трассе А-393 Южно-Сахалинск – Оха Федеральное дорожное агентство Министерства транспорта РФ Сегодня, 14 января, в 5:00 (МСК) морской шторм привел к размыву откоса насыпи 50-метрового участка дороги (км 108+600) близ с. Взморье. Движение на трассе...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

In Stavropol, 10 km of the entrance to Kislovodsk from the A-157 highway was expanded to four lanes (Вести регионов | Федеральное дорожное агентство)
Federal Road Agency of the Ministry of Transport of the Russian Federation

This is the result of the reconstruction of the section from 36 to 46 km of this road near Podkumka. Also here, oncoming traffic flows were separated by a barrier fence and continuous electric lighting was arranged.









Новости Росавтодора


На Ставрополье 10 км подъезда к Кисловодску от трассы А-157 расширили до четырех полос Федеральное дорожное агентство Министерства транспорта РФ Таков итог реконструкции участка с 36 по 46 км указанной дороги близ Подкумка. Также здесь разделили встречные потоки транспорта барьерным ограждением...




t.me


----------



## Dober_86

The Desna Bridge, Bryansk + the connecting road u/c, spanning 5 km. Slated for completion by the end of 2022.
























Link: Мост через Десну, который ждали 40 лет


----------



## Dober_86

The Vysokogorsky Bridge across Yenisei, Krasnoyarsk Krai, Siberia.








The Svir Bridge in the town of Podporožie, Leningrad Oblast.








New Ufa bypass:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CY6YkiZBQvi/









The Sheksna Bridge in Cherepovets, Vologda Oblast.








The Fourth Bridge, Novosibirsk.
































Link: Строительство четвёртого моста через Обь в Новосибирске. Январь 2022


----------



## Aokromes

We added navigation information to 12 advertising digital signage as part of an experiment

What will be on the scoreboard?
🔹 Driving directions with directions and distances to the nearest exits
🔹 information about overlaps, accidents and any emergency situations
🔹useful tips about traffic rules
🔹 innovations

Where did they appear?
Three shields - on the TTK, nine - on major highways in different parts of Moscow. For example, on Kutuzovsky Prospekt near house 9, a shield shows the direction of movement to the center.

What for?
Road signs are one of the most visible and prompt ways of informing. Now there are 190 of them. With the new ones, you will quickly learn important information.

Information on the scoreboard will appear throughout the city?
We will analyze the effectiveness of their use and the benefits for drivers through a survey. We will take into account your opinions and decide whether it is necessary to develop the experiment.









Дептранс Москвы


Мы добавили информацию о навигации на 12 рекламных цифровых табло — в рамках эксперимента Что будет на табло? 🔹схемы проезда с направлением и расстоянием до ближайших съездов 🔹информация о перекрытиях, ДТП и любых внештатных ситуациях 🔹полезные советы о правилах движения 🔹нововведения Где...




t.me


----------



## MrDmives

Video review of the construction of the section of the North-Eastern Expressway (MSD) from Likhobor to Vladykino in Moscow from Mikhail (kosh_maius)


----------



## Aokromes

We built a new section of the "Caspian" in the Volgograd region from heavy concrete ⚙

On a section of the federal highway in the Ilovlinsky district, a special technology was used when laying a section of cement concrete.

The method requires precision precision: at 16 kilometers, first, “skinny” concrete B7.5 was placed, then an airfield film, and 24 cm of heavy concrete on top.

A track with such a coating will last half a century, and there is practically no rut on it.

The video described in detail and showed the construction process.

#Rosavtodor









Росавтодор


Устроили новый участок «Каспия» в Волгоградской области из тяжёлого бетона ⚙️ На отрезке федеральной трассы в Иловлинском районе применили особую технологию при укладке участка из цементобетона. Метод требует ювелирной точности: на 16-ти километрах сначала устроили «тощий» бетон B7,5, затем —...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

Rosavtodor (VK) (Обновляем переход через Каму в Татарстане.. | Росавтодор | VK)

Renovating the Kama Crossing in Tatarstan

The work began on the 78th km of the R-239 highway. The renovation is planned to be completed in 2023.

We will update the structural parts of the object. Let's tidy up and paint the transition supports, and also replace the expansion joint on one of them. We will also protect the bridge deck from corrosion: we will apply a special seamless waterproofing.

We will arrange a new canvas on the roadway. We will lay two layers of asphalt concrete: the lower one will be made of cast, and the upper one will be made of crushed stone-mastic, which was selected taking into account the load and climate of the region. We will update the barrier and railing.

The structure is a complex of three bridges with approaches. This is the largest bridge crossing in the republic - its total length is almost 14 km.









Новости Росавтодора


Росавтодор (VK) Обновляем переход через Каму в Татарстане Работы развернулись на 78-м км трассы Р-239. Ремонт планируем завершить в 2023-м. Мы обновим конструктивные части объекта. Приведём в порядок и покрасим опоры перехода, а также заменим деформационный шов на одной из них. Ещё защитим...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

🛣Now the Lipetsk interchange is being built - one of the most difficult and necessary. Thanks to it, trips for 4.9 thousand ground transport passengers per hour will become more convenient. They will be able to save up to 41% of the time on this site, and these are:
🔹4 min per ride
🔹40 min per week

The Lipetsk interchange will unload traffic on the Moscow Ring Road and make the M-4 exit more convenient. The plans are to finish the reconstruction in 2024, but the builders are making every effort to do it before the end of 2023.

On behalf of the Mayor of Moscow, Sergei Sobyanin, much attention is paid to the development of transport infrastructure, the construction of roads, so that travel by car and ground public transport is comfortable. Thanks to the reconstruction of the Lipetsk interchange, exit to the M-4 will become more convenient, and traffic on the Moscow Ring Road and Lipetskaya Street will become freer. Travel of residents of Western and Eastern Biryulyovo, Tsaritsyno and the Moscow Region will become faster. Land transport passengers will be able to save up to 40 minutes per week on the way, - Maxim Liksutov.

Photo: Stroykompleks









Дептранс Москвы


🛣Сейчас строится Липецкая развязка — одна из самых сложных и нужных. Благодаря ей поездки для 4,9 тыс. пассажиров наземного транспорта в час станут удобнее. Они смогут экономить до 41% времени на этом участке, а это: 🔹4 мин в каждой поездке 🔹40 мин в неделю Липецкая развязка разгрузит...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

These are two federal highways A-149, which lead from the Adler microdistrict to Krasnaya Polyana.

We are crazy about the beauty of the Caucasus Mountains that surround the roads⛰

Every year travelers come here, to Krasnaya Polyana, to explore the ancient dolmens, noisy waterfalls and conquer the mountain peaks.

The route was first laid at the beginning of the 20th century. During the occupation of the Kuban, it was along this Krasnopolyanskoye highway that food, equipment and ammunition were delivered for the defense of the coast.

More than a hundred years later, you can comfortably get to some of the most beautiful places in the country along federal highways.









Росавтодор


Это — две федеральные трассы А-149, которые ведут от микрорайона Адлер до Красной Поляны. Мы без ума от красоты Кавказских гор, которые окружают дороги⛰ Каждый год путешественники приезжают сюда, в Красную Поляну, чтобы исследовать древние дольмены, шумящие водопады и покорить горные вершины...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

Rosavtodor (VK)

(https://vk.com/wall-67937894_119466)The Government of the Russian Federation allocated another 163 billion for the development of the road industry

Marat Khusnullin, Deputy Prime Minister of the Russian Federation, spoke about the plans for the modernization of Russian roads. The funds will help build another 757 km of federal and 292 km of regional highways.

The budget will be directed to work under the Safe High-Quality Roads national project, and the Moscow-Kazan-Yekaterinburg high-speed route, which will become part of the Europe-Western China international transport route, is planned to be transferred to a round-the-clock construction mode

“The set of anti-crisis measures we have developed will support the construction industry in a period of new challenges,” said Marat Khusnullin.

Road workers will take a high pace of work:

• the reconstruction of the road Naryan-Mar - Usinsk in the Nenets Autonomous District will continue
• build a Kemerovo bypass
• upgrade the Vladivostok-Nakhodka-Vostochny port in Primorye
• reconstruct the St. Petersburg southern semicircle
• build a bypass of Nizhnekamsk and Naberezhnye Chelny









Новости Росавтодора


Росавтодор (VK) Правительство РФ выделило ещё 163 млрд на развитие дорожной отрасли Марат Хуснуллин, заместитель Председателя Правительства РФ, рассказал о планах модернизации дорог России. Средства помогут построить ещё 757 км федеральных и 292 км региональных трасс. Бюджет направят на...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

By the end of 2023, 46 km of the Kavkaz highway in Dagestan will be converted into a four-lane version (Вести регионов | Федеральное дорожное агентство)
Federal Road Agency of the Ministry of Transport of the Russian Federation

FKU Uprdor "Kavkaz" is starting to expand the busy sections near the settlements of Khasavyurt, Izberbash and Mamedkala, as well as the Uchkent-Korkmaskala route section of the R-217 federal road.









Новости Росавтодора


До конца 2023 года в четырехполосное исполнение переведут 46 км автодороги «Кавказ» в Дагестане Федеральное дорожное агентство Министерства транспорта РФ ФКУ Упрдор «Кавказ» приступает к расширению загруженных участков близ населенных пунктов Хасавюрт, Избербаш и Мамедкала, а также маршрутного...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

More than 65 km of federal highways and one bridge will be renovated in the Lipetsk Region in 2022 (Вести регионов | Федеральное дорожное агентство)
Federal Road Agency of the Ministry of Transport of the Russian Federation

We are talking about the sections of the entrance to Lipetsk and the highway R-119 Orel-Tambov. It is planned that 14 km will be overhauled, and thin-layer coatings will be installed on 51 km.









Новости Росавтодора


В Липецкой области в 2022 году обновят более 65 км федеральных трасс и один мост Федеральное дорожное агентство Министерства транспорта РФ Речь идет об участках подъезда к Липецку и автодороги Р-119 Орел-Тамбов. Планируется, что 14 км капитально отремонтируют, а на 51 км устроят тонкослойные...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

Expanding "Caucasus" in Dagestan

We are starting to upgrade the federal highway near Khasavyurt, Izberbash and Mamedkal, as well as the Uchkent-Korkmaskala section.

In the course of the work, we will expand the subgrade, replace and strengthen the pavement, arrange the top layer of crushed-stone-mastic asphalt concrete, and also new transitional speed lanes.

Roadmen also:

• repair 36 intersections and junctions
• will update 25 bus stops and landing zones
• 8 km of footpaths and sidewalks will be erected
• install edge and cable fencing

Today, up to 25,000 cars a day move along one of the most beautiful highways - "Kavkaz" in the Republic of Dagestan. Important cargo is actively transported here, and tourists go to learn the secrets of the ancient city of Derbent and see the sand dunes of Sarykum.

After the overhaul of the sections, twice as many cars will be able to pass here 🚗

Until October 2023, we plan to increase the number of lanes to four on 108 km out of 275.









Росавтодор


Расширяем «Кавказ» в Дагестане Мы приступаем к обновлению федеральной трассы у Хасавюрта, Избербаша и Мамедкала, а также участка Учкент – Коркмаскала. В ходе работ расширим земляное полотно, заменим и усилим дорожную одежду, устроим верхний слой из щебёночно-мастичного асфальтобетона, а ещё —...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

Installation of a new span of the bridge across the Izhora as part of the M-10 Rossiya highway has begun in the Leningrad Region (Вести регионов | Федеральное дорожное агентство)
Federal Road Agency of the Ministry of Transport of the Russian Federation

For the period of reconstruction of the facility in the village of Yam-Izhora, Tosnensky district, traffic is organized along two lanes out of four.









Новости Росавтодора


В Ленобласти приступили к монтажу нового пролетного строения моста через Ижору в составе трассы М-10 «Россия» Федеральное дорожное агентство Министерства транспорта РФ На период реконструкции сооружения в деревне Ям-Ижора Тосненского района движение транспорта организовано по двум полосам из...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

In the Omsk region, road works will be deployed on 77 km of federal roads (Вести регионов | Федеральное дорожное агентство)
Federal Road Agency of the Ministry of Transport of the Russian Federation

The bulk of the repair will be on the R-402 highway, where the passing objects of the last year will have to be completed. In total, the program includes nine sections of the roads R-254 "Irtysh", R-402 and A-320.









Новости Росавтодора


В Омской области дорожные работы развернутся на 77 км федеральных дорог Федеральное дорожное агентство Министерства транспорта РФ Основной объем ремонта придется на трассу Р-402, где предстоит закончить переходящие объекты прошлого года. Всего в программе девять участков автодорог Р-254...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

At a working meeting, the head of our department, Roman Novikov, discussed with the governor of the Oryol region Andrey Klychkov the development of roads in the region.

Thus, more than 2,000 km of regional lines will be put in order in the subject by 2025. Of these, 73 km will be repaired this year under the @bkdrussia national project.

And we are starting to design the Orel Western Bypass, an important section that will connect two federal highways: R-120 and M-2 Krym. Drivers now have to drive through tight city streets.

With the opening of the road in 2028, the transit flow will go beyond Orel. The ecology of the city will become better, travel time will be less, and the trip will become much more comfortable

Go to cards 👆









Росавтодор


На рабочей встрече глава нашего ведомства Роман Новиков обсудил с губернатором Орловской области Андреем Клычковым развитие дорог региона. Так, в субъекте приведут в порядок более 2 000 км регионалок к 2025-му. Из них по нацпроекту @bkdrussia отремонтируют 73 км в этом году. А мы начинаем...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

Started installation of the span structure on the bridge across the Izhora River in the Leningrad Region

At the site, a sluice crane is now lifting beams for a 118-meter structure.

The crane allows you to carry out installation "from above" - thanks to this, inconvenience on the site is minimized, and construction goes much faster. The specialists also repair the trusses and install new bearings.

Road workers have a lot of work to do.

• tidy up the interface of the bridge
• replace adapter plates
• upgrade the drainage system
• install a barrier, noise barriers and lighting lines

For residents who do not have plastic windows in their houses near the highway, we will install new ones - this will help maintain silence.

The entire facility will be completed in 2023. Instead of turning left at the intersection with regional roads, drivers will drive along a safe interchange and a turning loop. We will completely renovate the bridge across the Izhora and the intersection with Pavlovskaya and Pushkinskaya streets.









Росавтодор


Приступили к монтажу пролётного строения на мосту через реку Ижору в Ленобласти Сейчас на объекте консольно-шлюзовой кран поднимает балки для 118-метрового сооружения. Кран позволяет вести монтаж «сверху» — благодаря этому неудобства на участке сведены к минимуму, а строительство идёт намного...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

We will renovate the entrance to Lipetsk by autumn

Overhaul in the Lipetsk region began last year.

The road builders will reinforce the pavement, reinforce roadsides, repair junctions and intersections, install two traffic lights and new road signs.

On site, experts:

• install electric lighting
• tidy sidewalks
• arrange car pavilions

We will also increase the number of lanes to four. We will separate two lanes in each direction with a barrier - this is especially important for safety, because about 20 thousand cars pass through the section.

The bridge across the dry valley at km 48 will also be overhauled.

We will install new structural elements here, including a barrier fence. Dimensions will increase to 22 meters, and the number of lanes will also be up to four 😎









Росавтодор


Обновим подъезд к Липецку к осени Капремонт в Липецком районе начали в прошлом году. Дорожники усилят дорожную одежду, укрепят обочины, отремонтируют примыкания и пересечения, установят два светофора и новые дорожные знаки. На участке работ специалисты: • установят электроосвещение •...




t.me


----------



## AttikoMetro

First 20 km section of the M-12 Moscow Kazan motorway to be opened this year, the entire motorway is supposed to be finished by 2023. This video shows Vyacheslav Petushenko, CEO of Avtodor, along with Moscow region Governor Vorobyov, driving along the first section, from Moscow to Balashikha: 



 .


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Did they open the Khabarovsk bypass?

I haven't been able to access the Rosavtodor website for over a month now.


----------



## AttikoMetro

ChrisZwolle said:


> Did they open the Khabarovsk bypass?
> 
> I haven't been able to access the Rosavtodor website for over a month now.


The Khabarovsk bypass doesn't belong to Rosavtodor (or Avtodor) , but to VIS, a Gazprom owned structure. According to the russian forum, they are waiting for Khabarovsk's birthday on May 31st to open the road.


----------



## Aokromes

ChrisZwolle said:


> Did they open the Khabarovsk bypass?
> 
> I haven't been able to access the Rosavtodor website for over a month now.


a lot of russian webpages have banned non-russian ips.









Росавтодор


Добро пожаловать в официальный канал Федерального дорожного агентства! В нашем ведении находятся бесплатные федеральные трассы страны — более 50 тысяч километров. Больше о нас можно узнать на официальном сайте rosavtodor.ru




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

We will update 15 km on the M-7 "Volga" in the Petushinsky district 🚘

Work on the four-strip will start at the end of this week.

We will mill out the worn asphalt, reinforce the pavement with a leveling layer, and also lay a new surface and strengthen the shoulders. We plan to restore existing sidewalks along the road and re-arrange bus stops.

We will be repairing the section sequentially - in segments from one to three kilometers, so as not to interfere with the flow of cars. We will limit the speed of movement in the places of work: on the highway - up to 50 km / h, and in settlements - up to 40 km / h.

We will finish putting the road and its infrastructure in order this year.









Росавтодор


Обновим 15 км на М-7 «Волга» в Петушинском районе 🚘 Работы на четырёхполоске стартуют в конце этой недели. Мы отфрезеруем изношенный асфальт, усилим выравнивающим слоем дорожную одежду, а также уложим новое покрытие и укрепим обочины. Планируем восстановить существующие тротуары вдоль дороги и...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

Modernizing the bridge across the Volkhov on the M-10 Rossiya

This bridge was built back in 1973 according to a beam-continuous static system with bundles of prestressed reinforcement - it is also called the "barbecue system".

Work on the federal system was launched in the Novgorod region. The speed of movement was limited to 40 km/h, and the traffic flow was transferred to two lanes in the direction of St. Petersburg.

The overhaul of the building will be carried out in two stages.

Within the framework of the first stage:

• build a temporary berth
• dismantling the old superstructure
• dismantle the parts of the supports

The bridge covering, waterproofing, fencing and drainage system and most of the superstructure have already been dismantled. So, 67% of the work has already been completed.

Phase II is planned to start at the end of this year.

Up to 10,000 cars, including trucks, travel across this bridge from St. Petersburg to Moscow every day.

And the route itself between the two capitals was conceived after the founding of St. Petersburg - in 1703. The highway between the cities appears only in 1834.









Росавтодор


Модернизируем мост через Волхов на М-10 «Россия» Этот мост построили ещё в 1973 году по балочно-неразрезной статической системе с пучками предварительно напрягаемой арматуры — ещё её называют «шашлычная система». Работы на федералке развернули в Новгородском районе. Скорость движения...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

We modernize the roads of the Tambov region

By 2024, we will expand the 20 km Northern Bypass of Tambov to four lanes, and build an overpass across the railway crossing at km 18 of the R-208 Tambov-Penza federal highway.

The head of our department, Roman Novikov, discussed at a working meeting with the acting head of the administration of the Tambov region, Maxim Egorov, priority facilities in the federal and regional programs of the region.

So, this year we will carry out work on 42 km of federal highways, and we will commission 28 km of them before the end of the year.

At the working meeting, the parties also discussed the progress of work on the national project "Safe and high-quality roads".

So, last year in the Tambov region more than 82 km of roads were put in order, and this year the road workers will update 13 objects on regional roads and local roads.
For example, specialists will repair the Tambov-Penza highway.









Новости Росавтодора


Росавтодор (VK) Модернизируем дороги Тамбовской области К 2024 году мы расширим до четырёх полос 20 км Северного обхода Тамбова, а также построим путепровод через железнодорожный переезд на 18-м км федералки Р-208 Тамбов ‒ Пенза. Руководитель нашего ведомства Роман Новиков обсудил на...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

Until 2023, we will expand the Ural towards Miass

We have already launched work on a site in the urban district of Miass, so that in two years 2.5 times more cars will pass here.

During the overhaul, we will widen the road to four lanes, renovate three junctions, install a dividing lane with a new barrier, as well as a turning loop.

We will reinforce the pavement with layers of asphalt concrete and crushed-stone-mastic asphalt concrete mix. The track will be strong thanks to the reinforcing layer of geogrid.

We will also update water communications, as well as install new road signs so that you can navigate the road well. We will apply a cool marking with glass beads with cold plastic.

We are actively expanding the M-5 Ural highway, realizing its importance for residents.

So, by 2024 we will reconstruct up to four lanes from the 1548th to the 1609th km ✌🏻









Росавтодор


До 2023 года расширим «Урал» в сторону Миасса Мы уже развернули работы на участке в городском округе Миасс, чтобы через два года здесь проезжало в 2,5 раза больше машин. В ходе капремонта расширим дорогу до четырёх полос, обновим три примыкания, устроим разделительную полосу с новой барьеркой...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

Federal road builders have begun construction of the Kazan-Yekaterinburg route in Tatarstan (Новости | Федеральное дорожное агентство)
Federal Road Agency of the Ministry of Transport of the Russian Federation

Work is underway at the second stage of bypassing Nizhnekamsk and Naberezhnye Chelny. This facility is of strategic importance for Tatarstan. It will make it possible to withdraw from the city transit transport going along the M-7 highway through Naberezhnye Chelny, and will reduce the travel time from Nizhnekamsk to Kazan by more than an hour.









Новости Росавтодора


Федеральные дорожники начали строительство маршрута Казань – Екатеринбург в Татарстане Федеральное дорожное агентство Министерства транспорта РФ Работы ведутся на втором этапе обхода Нижнекамска и Набережных Челнов. Этот объект имеет стратегическое значение для Татарстана. Он позволит вывести...




t.me


----------



## sponge_bob

Sorry, the translation explains relatively little . The Moscow Kazan motorway is already under construction , the M12. It seems to stop east of Kazan near the old M7. here.









Sentinel-hub Playground


Sentinel-2 L2A imagery taken on October 9, 2021




apps.sentinel-hub.com





This new project should be an eastward continuation of the M12 motorway from that point?? Naberezhnye Chelny is around 200km east of that ...if you build to a point east of Naberezhnye Chelny that is, maybe under 200km if you stop west of it.



Aokromes said:


> Federal road builders have begun construction of the Kazan-Yekaterinburg route in Tatarstan (Новости | Федеральное
> It will make it possible to withdraw from the city transit transport going along the M-7 highway through Naberezhnye Chelny, and will reduce the travel time from Nizhnekamsk to Kazan by more than an hour.


The M12 itself is to swing south east from Kazan airport towards Orenburg 'in the future' after it made its way east from Moscow so this eastward extension will not be called M12 will it??? It will be a new M road east of Kazan will it not???

Will the extension Kazan- Naberezhnye Chelny be to the same standard as the M12 and the earlier CKAD/M11 projects???


----------



## ChrisZwolle

sponge_bob said:


> This new project should be an eastward continuation of the M12 motorway from that point??


I believe this was discussed a while ago upthread, they want to continue the motorway from Kazan to Yekaterinburg.


----------



## sponge_bob

Wanting and contracting are 2 different things...... If you add this project to the one west of it then around 1000km of motorway _could_ be under construction by next year and Naberezhnye Chelny is within 200km or so of the Urals and .....ASIA.

East of Naberezhnye Chelny they can go to _either_ Yekaterinenburg or else to Chelyabinsk via Ufa ...or both if you want 2 ural crossings. Those 2 siberian cities are very close by Russian standards of distance at a mere 210km. The Urals are gentler than the Carpathians, more like the Appalachians really.


----------



## MichiH

Aokromes said:


> Until 2023, *we *will expand the Ural towards Miass
> 
> *We *have already launched work on a site in the urban district of Miass, so that in two years 2.5 times more cars will pass here.
> 
> During the overhaul, *we *will widen the road to four lanes, renovate three junctions, install a dividing lane with a new barrier, as well as a turning loop.
> 
> *We *will reinforce the pavement with layers of asphalt concrete and crushed-stone-mastic asphalt concrete mix. The track will be strong thanks to the reinforcing layer of geogrid.
> 
> *We *will also update water communications, as well as install new road signs so that you can navigate the road well. We will apply a cool marking with glass beads with cold plastic.
> 
> *We *are actively expanding the M-5 Ural highway, realizing its importance for residents.
> 
> So, by 2024 *we *will reconstruct up to four lanes from the 1548th to the 1609th km ✌🏻
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Росавтодор
> 
> 
> До 2023 года расширим «Урал» в сторону Миасса Мы уже развернули работы на участке в городском округе Миасс, чтобы через два года здесь проезжало в 2,5 раза больше машин. В ходе капремонта расширим дорогу до четырёх полос, обновим три примыкания, устроим разделительную полосу с новой барьеркой...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t.me


Who is "we"? @Aokromes and ???


----------



## eucitizen

MichiH said:


> Who is "we"? @Aokromes and ???


He simply translated the text, we is Rosavtodor.


----------



## MichiH

eucitizen said:


> He simply translated the text, we is Rosavtodor.


 If so, @Aokromes should use quotes [ Q U O T E ] [ / Q U O T E ]


----------



## eucitizen

MichiH said:


> If so, @Aokromes should use quotes [ Q U O T E ] [ / Q U O T E ]


Well the original article is in his post at the bottom, not a serious mistake.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Using quote tags collapses the post with this forum software. While sometimes beneficial, I understand if it's not a popular way of inserting a press release that's longer than a few lines. 

An alternative could be "text" or _italics_.


----------



## Dober_86

sponge_bob said:


> East of *Naberezhnye Chelny* they can go to _either_ *Yekaterinenburg* or else to *Chelyabinsk* via *Ufa* ...or both if you want 2 ural crossings. *Those 2 siberian cities *are very close by Russian standards of distance at a mere 210km. The Urals are gentler than the Carpathians, more like the Appalachians really.


*None* of these are Siberian cities.


----------



## sponge_bob

What is utterly confusing is stuff like this article below. The area around Kazan is the Republic of Tatarstan with its very own ministers etc.









M12 toll highway to become toll-free after Tatarstan


How much money the republic will invest in the construction and reconstruction of roads




m.realnoevremya.com





That article intimates the M12 goes towards both Kazakhstan and Siberia east of Kazan where I am certain it would be _to one or the other_. 

If further intimates some upgrades are planned online and some offline. Along the existing M7 east of Kazan that is. The republic does not include Urals and stops short of them.


----------



## Maks33

sponge_bob said:


> This new project should be an eastward continuation of the M12 motorway from that point?? Naberezhnye Chelny is around 200km east of that ...if you build to a point east of Naberezhnye Chelny that is, maybe under 200km if you stop west of it.


By this new project, a new stretch of 275 km motorway will be built from Dyurtyuli (Republic of Bashkortostan, M7 highway) to Achit (Sverdlovsk Oblast, P242 highway).


----------



## AttikoMetro

sponge_bob said:


> What is utterly confusing is stuff like this article below. The area around Kazan is the Republic of Tatarstan with its very own ministers etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M12 toll highway to become toll-free after Tatarstan
> 
> 
> How much money the republic will invest in the construction and reconstruction of roads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.realnoevremya.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That article intimates the M12 goes towards both Kazakhstan and Siberia east of Kazan where I am certain it would be _to one or the other_.
> 
> If further intimates some upgrades are planned online and some offline. Along the existing M7 east of Kazan that is. The republic does not include Urals and stops short of them.


They will upgrade the road toward Tyumen and build bypasses of Novosibirsk and Kemerovo to make a continuous 2 X 2 grade separated carriageway up to the mongolian border, in addition to the M-12 and Achit-Dyurtuli sections which will be full Motorways.


----------



## Aokromes

We started to renovate 15 km of Kavkaz in Kabardino-Balkaria

In the Leskensky district of the republic, a lot of cars pass by the federal highway R-217 - up to 30 thousand per day. In order to unload the traffic, we started a major overhaul, during which we will increase the number of lanes to four, and separate the oncoming traffic with a barrier.

The road builders have already started work: they are building bypass roads during the overhaul.

On the new section of the "Caucasus" we will arrange a base and two layers of asphalt concrete with a geogrid so that the road can withstand humidity and temperature changes. The track will cope with traffic loads thanks to two final layers of crushed-stone-mastic asphalt concrete.

At the 486th km, we will overhaul the right bridge across the Lesken River and expand it to two traffic lanes. At the time of the repair, reverse traffic was organized along the left bridge.

In the villages of Anzorey and Khatuei, we will arrange sidewalks with railings, new stops and pedestrian traffic lights.

We will finish work on the bridge this year, and on the 15-kilometer section - in 2024👌









Росавтодор


Начали обновлять 15 км «Кавказа» в Кабардино-Балкарии В Лескенском районе республики по федералке Р-217 проезжает много машин — до 30 тысяч в сутки. Чтобы разгрузить движение, мы начали капремонт, в ходе которого увеличим количество полос до четырёх, а встречные потоки разделим барьеркой...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

Bypassing Nizhnekamsk and Naberezhnye Chelny (Начали строительство второго этапа обхода Нижнекамска.. | Росавтодор | VK)
Rosavtodor (VK)

The construction of the second stage of the bypass of Nizhnekamsk and Naberezhnye Chelny has begun.

The facility is strategically important for the region: its completion will make it possible to withdraw transit transport from the city and reduce the travel time from Nizhnekamsk to Kazan by more than an hour. The route will pass through the Nizhnekamsk, Zainsky and Tukaevsky regions of the republic.

We have already equipped temporary bypass roads and started the main work, which began with the construction of six bridges. They will pass over the rivers Vasiliev, Alanka, Avlashka, Ashtylga and cross two streams. Now we are immersing reinforced concrete piles, reinforcing the grillage and pillars.

The length of the second stage alone will be 23.7 km. A four-lane motor road of category IB, eight bridges, two overpasses and one road junction are to be built. The whole detour will be enough...

View original post (Начали строительство второго этапа обхода Нижнекамска.. | Росавтодор | VK)









Новости Росавтодора


Обход Нижнекамска и Набережных Челнов Росавтодор (VK) Начали строительство второго этапа обхода Нижнекамска и Набережных Челнов. Объект стратегически важен для региона: его завершение позволит вывести из города транзитный транспорт и более чем на час сократит время в пути от Нижнекамска до...




t.me


----------



## sponge_bob

Clear as muck 


Aokromes said:


> The construction of the second stage of the bypass of Nizhnekamsk and Naberezhnye Chelny has begun.


I asked exactly what was planned east of Kazan and the end of the M12 days ago. And when. Those 2 towns are more than "23.7km" apart for starters.


----------



## Aokromes

sponge_bob said:


> Clear as muck
> 
> I asked exactly what was planned east of Kazan and the end of the M12 days ago. And when. Those 2 towns are more than "23.7km" apart for starters.


i am only translating what russian gov publish xd a lot of official .ru domains are blocked for westerners.


----------



## sponge_bob

Is is Russian or Tatarstani Government news ...even? I find a lot of information fragments are published by Stans in their annual plans. Telegram is not blocked in either direction 

Maks33 gave a very good idea where the plans are going in his post here. So the 23.7km fragment _appears to be_ a portion of a planned highway from Kazan to Dyurtuli which will parallel the M7 as does the corridor west of Kazan to Moscow.

Kazan to Dyrtuli would therefore be a c.350km eastward extension of the M12 which is already under construction to a point east of Kazan. Assuming that is what is planned. Maybe only a few bypasses are planned??

Then the road veers off the M7 corridor and cuts northeast to Achitsky, according to Maks33 and from where it will cross the Urals east to Yekatarinburg. No information on whether a new road will be built Achitsky - Yekatarinburg or whether the existing road will be reused

Kazan to Achitsky via Dyurtuli/Diurtyuli is c,600km. It would be useful to everyone if the big plan was explained and the bits that are actioned within the plan as well.


----------



## coth

sponge_bob said:


> Is is Russian or Tatarstani Government news ...even?


Rosavtodor is Federal Road Agency. And what is he saying is that he didn't intend to answer you. He just posted news.


----------



## coth

I'm not into roads, but short searching shows up this. Variant 7, blue on second picture.


----------



## sponge_bob

There is a difference between copy and pasting google translated 'announcements', and "news" . 


coth said:


> He just posted news.


This is an announcement, Avtodor to build 1600km Road Yekatarinburg-Krasnodar . News is something more concrete. 



https://carsandcofee.com/avtodor-will-connect-yekaterinburg-and-krasnodar-with-a-new-toll-highway/


----------



## Maks33

sponge_bob said:


> Maks33 gave a very good idea where the plans are going in his post here. So the 23.7km fragment _appears to be_ a portion of a planned highway from Kazan to Dyurtuli which will parallel the M7 as does the corridor west of Kazan to Moscow.
> 
> Kazan to Dyrtuli would therefore be a c.350km eastward extension of the M12 which is already under construction to a point east of Kazan. Assuming that is what is planned. Maybe only a few bypasses are planned??
> 
> Then the road veers off the M7 corridor and cuts northeast to Achitsky, according to Maks33 and from where it will cross the Urals east to Yekatarinburg. No information on whether a new road will be built Achitsky - Yekatarinburg or whether the existing road will be reused
> 
> Kazan to Achitsky via Dyurtuli/Diurtyuli is c,600km. It would be useful to everyone if the big plan was explained and the bits that are actioned within the plan as well.


New route between Kazan and Jekaterinburg will include stretches of existing highway M7 to be reconstructed to motorway standards. One stretch is between Shali and Mamadysh in Tatarstan to connect M12 and new bypass of Nizhnekamsk and Naberezhnyje Chelny to be built. Some other stretches are between Naberzhnyje Chelny and Djurtjuli (in Bashkortostan); there will also be bypasses of Menzelinsk and other bottleneck cities.
Stretch of road P242 between Achit and Jekaterinburg will also be reconstructed to motorway standards.


sponge_bob said:


> This is an announcement, Avtodor to build 1600km Road Yekatarinburg-Krasnodar . News is something more concrete.


A new 275 km motorway stretch between Djurtjuli and Achit will become a part of that road. It will be extended from Djurtjuli toward Samara at frst.


----------



## Aokromes

We will build a highway from Kuban to Crimea by 2024 🌊

The head of Rosavtodor Roman Novikov paid a working visit to the Southern Federal District and held meetings with the head of the city of Sochi Alexei Kopaygorodsky, the first deputy minister of transport and road infrastructure of the Krasnodar Territory Andrei Kasyanov and the head of the Republic of Adygea Murat Kumpilov. Discussed topical tasks on federal and regional roads of the Southern Federal District.

For example, in the Krasnodar Territory we are implementing major federal projects: this is the bypass of Anapa on the A-290, the construction of the A-289 between the Crimea and the Kuban, as well as the overhaul of 21 km on the federal highway A-146. And thanks to the implementation of the @bkdrussia national project, safety on urban and regional roads has increased.

Also, besides this, in Adygea this year we will start building a new interchange at the 19th km of the federal highway A-146, which will connect the central regions of the country with Krasnodar resorts.

Details are in the cards 👆









Росавтодор


Построим трассу от Кубани до Крыма к 2024-му 🌊 Южный федеральный округ с рабочим визитом посетил руководитель Росавтодора Роман Новиков и провёл встречи с главой города Сочи Алексеем Копайгородским, первым замминистра транспорта и дорожного хозяйства Краснодарского края Андреем Касьяновым и...




t.me


----------



## sponge_bob

OK. So

Kazan(Shali east of it) to Nizhnekamsk online M7 upgrade

Nizhnekamsk to Naberezhnyje Chelny offline 50km bypass....now starting

Naberezhnyje Chelny to Djurtjuli online M7 upgrade. ...Djurtjuli is also very close to Ufa by Russian standards of close.

"A new 275 km motorway stretch between Djurtjuli and Achit"

And I am assuming Achit to Yekaterinburg may be an online upgrade to Motorway too as it is a rural corridor across the Urals with no populated areas.





Maks33 said:


> New route between Kazan and Jekaterinburg will include stretches of existing highway M7 to be reconstructed to motorway standards.
> A new 275 km motorway stretch between Djurtjuli and Achit will become a part of that road. It will be extended from Djurtjuli toward Samara at frst.


----------



## Dober_86

M-12 in Nizhny Novgorod Oblast:
































Section 5 of the higway is 108 km long.








Link: Из-за сложного рельефа на 5 этапе М-12 возведут 190 искусственных сооружений


----------



## Dober_86

M-4 Don expansion in the city of Gelendžik, the Black Sea coast. 
































Link: К началу курортного сезона от поселка Светлый.. | Государственная компания «Автодор» | VK


----------



## Dober_86

Krasnodar's «deep» bypass 51 km long, u/c as of in April 2022:
























Link: На уже заасфальтированных участках Дальнего.. | Государственная компания «Автодор» | VK


----------



## sponge_bob

@Dober_86 or anyone. The M12 project is divided into either 7 or 8 contracts/contract sections and is now the biggest project in Europe at 700km or 700km+.

In fact the M12 is the biggest project in the history of Europe. Nobody else ever built a 700km motorway in one go that I recall. In stages over a number of years perhaps but not in one go. The M11 was not quite a 700km project, it came in under that even before the missing link was left out around Tver. 

My question is: all the M12 sections progressing equally well or are some behind the others?


----------



## Maks33

sponge_bob said:


> My question is: all the M12 sections progressing equally well or are some behind the others?


As far as I know, progressing is well at the second stretch of the head part (stage) of M12, between A113 (CKAD) and new bypass of Orekhovo-Zujevo in the Moscow Oblast. High progression is also reported for a major part of the 2nd stage near the city of Vladimir (between interchanges with roads M7 and P132).


----------



## sponge_bob

Given the short construction season in the area 'Good' would be where the last section opens no more than 2 years later than the first section. Unlike the M11 all the M12 sections are well underway and clearly visible on sentinel within 2 years of starting, by October 2021.


----------



## Aokromes

We are reconstructing the Volga at the Cheboksary bypass in Chuvashia

We are expanding the highway to four lanes: we have almost completed earthworks, laid the base of the pavement and laid the bottom layer of the pavement.

In total, there will be three layers 21 cm thick. Thanks to them, the track maintains its quality during temperature changes and traffic loads.

We are actively building artificial structures:

• on the 638th km we will arrange a transport interchange
• on the 641st and 639th km we are building two single-level interchanges
• two cattle passes were built on the 638th and 642nd km

Of course, let's not forget about the barrier fence with lighting in the direction of Cheboksary. We will also build six auto pavilions and noise barriers😎

To make it safe to cross the road on foot, we will install two elevated pedestrian crossings near the village of Khyrkasy and the village of Yaushi.

The renovation will be completed next year. A comfortable category IB track with a capacity of up to 60,000 cars is waiting for you.

By the way, the M-7 "Volga" is one of the longest federal trains. It connects nine regions of our country.









Росавтодор


Реконструируем «Волгу» на объезде Чебоксар в Чувашии Расширяем трассу до четырех полос: почти закончили земляные работы, устроили основание дорожной одежды и уложили нижний слой покрытия. Всего будет три слоя толщиной 21 см. Благодаря им трасса сохраняет качество при перепаде температур и...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

We will put in order 33 km on the "Siberia" and "Yenisei"

In the Yemelyanovsky district, we are already overhauling 5 km of the R-255 Siberia highway: we will expand the subgrade and restore roadsides.

Also, a large-scale overhaul of 33 km at the Yenisei is coming to an end - work on the final 10 km will be completed in the summer of this year. It remains only to equip the barrier fence and signs.

In addition, we plan to repair two more sections on R-255 and R-257: km 704 - km 712 and km 490 - km 500. Here we will also replace the coating, barrier, road signs and apply thermoplastic markings.

And in the area of the village of Zheblakhty, by the fall we will update two bus stops and install a new auto pavilion 😎









Росавтодор


Приведём в порядок 33 км на «Сибири» и «Енисее» В Емельяновском районе уже капитально ремонтируем 5 км трассы Р-255 «Сибирь»: расширим земляное полотно и восстановим обочины. Также к концу подходит масштабный капремонт 33 км на «Енисее» — работы на финальных 10 км завершим летом текущего...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

We are overhauling A-137 in the Republic of Karelia

The entire A-137 highway with a length of 232 km was transferred to our jurisdiction in 2019. We immediately set to work: we eliminated defects in the coating and at the same time began to develop documentation for the overhaul.

The most difficult section - from km 0 to 25 in the Segezha region - will be completed in October this year.
Here, the soil was peated, the culverts were replaced, and the bottom layer of the base was made from a crushed stone-sand mixture.

In addition, we are updating 30 km of the road in the Muezersky district near the village of Tiksha. The road workers will prepare the site, replace water communications, and build temporary bypass roads.

On all 55 km of the road we will lay a new surface, install road signs and build bus stops. Of course, we will also take into account the pedestrian infrastructure.

We plan to completely put the federal A-137 in order by 2024.









Росавтодор


Капитально ремонтируем А-137 в Республике Карелии Вся трасса А-137 протяжённостью 232 км перешла в наше ведение в 2019 году. Мы сразу же приступили к работам: устраняли дефекты покрытия и вместе с тем начали разработку документации на капремонт. Самый сложный отрезок — с 0-го по 25-й км в...




t.me


----------



## coth

SVKh (North-East Link), last section. Yellow on picture.

by kosh_marius





by moscopter





https://stroi.mos.ru/news/uchastok-...shossieinoi-ghotov-pochti-na-triet-bochkariov


----------



## Aokromes

Renovation of federal highways of the Moscow region

In the Moscow Region, we will repair, overhaul and resurface 200 km of roads.

Work will be carried out on the M-5 Ural in Lukhovitsy, the M-10 Rossiya near Klin, and the A-108 Moscow Big Ring. All objects - and there are more than 30 of them - will be completed before the end of this year.

See the sections in the cards 👉









Росавтодор


Обновляем федеральные трассы Подмосковья В Московской области проведём ремонт, капремонт и обновление покрытия на 200 км дорог. Работы пройдут на М-5 «Урал» в Луховицах, М-10 «Россия» под Клином, а также на А-108 «Московское большое кольцо». Все объекты — а их более 30 — закончим до конца...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

Expanding 8 km of "Crimea" towards Tula

In the Leninsky district, we are actively carrying out major repairs. So, before the end of the year, we will renovate the site on the federal highway M-2 "Crimea".

Up to 17,000 cars pass here per day - after the road is widened, travel will become comfortable and safe:

• increase the carriageway up to 14 m
• we will repair 13 junctions
• build two reversal loops
• install a dividing barrier fence
• apply reflective markings made of thermoplastic

We will also overhaul the bridge across the Nyukhovka River at km 168. We will expand the roadway to four lanes and install new structural elements so that the structure can cope with the loads.

For residents of settlements, we will build footpaths, sidewalks and eight bus stops for comfortable waiting for transport.

The M-2 "Crimea" highway is one of the oldest roads in our country. It was built almost two centuries ago - in 1858!









Росавтодор


Расширяем 8 км «Крыма» в сторону Тулы В Ленинском районе активно ведем капитальный ремонт. Так, до конца года обновим участок на федеральной трассе М-2 «Крым». За сутки здесь проезжает до 17 тыс. машин — после расширения дороги проезд станет комфортным и безопасным: • увеличим проезжую часть...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

Rosavtodor (VK) (Расширяем «Каспий» у Фролова в Волгоградской.. | Росавтодор | VK)

We are expanding the "Caspian" near Frolov in the Volgograd region

We are actively increasing the number of lanes on federal highways across the country — for example, we are currently overhauling 14 km near the town of Frolovo.

Here we will replace the old cement-concrete pavement with a durable crushed-stone-mastic asphalt concrete, build two new lanes and install a barrier fence on the road axis.

For safe maneuvers, we will arrange transitional speed lanes at the intersection with the local road Frolovo - Vetutnev.

All work was divided into two stages.

As part of the first stage, from km 835 to km 838, two new asphalt concrete lanes were built - traffic has already been opened along them. For the rest of the site, we replace the old coating.

We will start the second stage before the end of the year — we will carry out work similar to the first stage and fully commission the facility next year.









Новости Росавтодора


Росавтодор (VK) Расширяем «Каспий» у Фролова в Волгоградской области Мы активно увеличиваем количество полос на федеральных трассах по всей стране — например, сейчас капитально ремонтируем 14 км у города Фролово. Здесь заменим старое цементобетонное покрытие на прочный щебёночно-мастичный...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

We will build a detour of Pure Keys at Baikal by 2024 🚜

In the Irkutsk region, on the R-258 Baikal highway, we are straightening a mountain road and building a new section 19 km long. It will remove transit from settlements, and the path to Irkutsk will become safer and faster.

The road builders are already assembling the span beams for the future Tyulpan interchange, the bypass subgrade is 40% ready.

It is also necessary to build bridges across the Katorzhanka and Nizhnie Moty rivers, reduce slopes and increase the radius of turns. In addition, lighting lines and 20 km of side barrier fencing will appear on the route.

All work will be completed in October 2024.

The federal highway R-258 "Baikal" is the most important transport artery that provides economic and administrative communications between the regions of the Urals, Western and Eastern Siberia.









Росавтодор


Построим обход Чистых Ключей на «Байкале» к 2024-му 🚜 В Иркутской области на трассе Р-258 «Байкал» спрямляем горную дорогу и строим новый участок протяжённостью 19 км. Он выведет транзит из населённых пунктов, а путь до Иркутска станет безопаснее и быстрее. Дорожники уже монтируют балки...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

Let's put in order five bridges of the Yenisei in Tyva

We launched work on five artificial structures of the R-257 route: across the rivers Kosh-Oi, Baryk, Uyuk, Khondergey and the Kara-Dyt stream. Work on the bridge over the Khondergey will be completed in 2023, and on the others this autumn.

During the renovation:

• we will update the pavement of crushed-stone-mastic asphalt concrete
• strengthen the cones of coastal supports
• replace barrier and railings
• apply new markings

We will pay special attention to the environment: we will arrange drainage systems with wastewater filtration to keep the water bodies clean 🐟

At the crossings across the Kosh-Oi River and the Kara-Dyt Stream, we are replacing beams of superstructures. The dimensions of the bridges will be increased to 10 m, and the roadway on the approaches to the bridges will be strengthened with a three-layer coating.

The Yenisei is the only federal highway that connects the Tuva Republic with other regions of the country. It supplies construction and fuel and lubricants, as well as provides transport links between the Republic of Khakassia and the Krasnoyarsk Territory.









Росавтодор


Приведём в порядок пять мостов «Енисея» в Тыве Мы развернули работы на пяти искусственных сооружениях трассы Р-257: через реки Кош-Ой, Барык, Уюк, Хондергей и ручей Кара-Дыт. Работы на мосту через Хондергей закончим в 2023 году, а на остальных — уже этой осенью. В ходе ремонта: • обновим...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

13.2 trillion rubles will be allocated for the implementation of the five-year road construction plan (Новости | Официальный интернет-сайт Федерального дорожного агентства)
Federal Road Agency of the Ministry of Transport of the Russian Federation

Russian President Vladimir Putin instructed the Government of the Russian Federation to approve a five-year plan for road activities. Financing in the amount of 13.2 trillion rubles will be allocated for these purposes. This decision was made during the meeting, which discussed measures to develop the transport industry.









Новости Росавтодора


13,2 трлн рублей выделят на реализацию пятилетнего плана дорожного строительства Федеральное дорожное агентство Министерства транспорта РФ Президент России Владимир Путин поручил Правительству Российской Федерации утвердить пятилетний план дорожной деятельности. На эти цели выделят...




t.me





at today exchange 16313 millions of euros


----------



## Aokromes

We are overhauling the Krasnoflotsky Bridge in Arkhangelsk

We started a large-scale renovation of the bridge at the entrance to Arkhangelsk International Airport from the M-8 Kholmogory federal railway in the spring of last year.

The facility is 36% ready. The road workers laid a new coating on the left side of the span, and also installed barrier and railings.

Bridgers will:

• replace the lifting mechanisms of the draw span structure
• arrange plums
• update the supports of the superstructure
• tidy up office space and restore paint

The Krasnoflotsky Bridge runs over Krasnoflotsky Island in the delta of the Northern Dvina. At night, he gets divorced, passing the ships that deliver goods from Arkhangelsk to the Arctic, as well as through the Barents, White and Kara Seas.

All work is expected to be completed next year.









Росавтодор


Капитально ремонтируем Краснофлотский мост в Архангельске Масштабное обновление моста на подъезде к международному аэропорту Архангельск от федералки М-8 «Холмогоры» мы начали весной прошлого года. Объект готов на 36 %. Дорожники уложили новое покрытие на левой части пролёта, а также...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

We will go bypassing Gorky in the Volgograd region in September

A new section of the A-260 federal highway with a length of 13 km will bypass the Gorkovsky microdistrict.

The road builders have 17% of the work left to do: pave the road, install 3 km of barrier fencing, complete the installation of lighting lines and noise barriers. Final work will also be carried out on all six artificial structures.

In addition, for the convenience of pedestrians, we will install new stops and traffic lights, as well as draw a zebra.

We will repair the old section of the A-260 federal highway and then transfer it to the balance of the city.

Already by September 1, drivers will drive along a new, four-lane road bypassing the settlement ☀









Росавтодор


По обходу Горьковского в Волгоградской области поедем в сентябре Новый участок федеральной трассы А-260 протяжённостью 13 км пройдёт в обход микрорайона Горьковский. Дорожникам осталось выполнить 17 % работ: устроить дорожное покрытие, установить 3 км барьерного ограждения, закончить монтаж...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

We will expand to four lanes almost 80 km on the R-217 "Kavkaz"

A large volume of cargo transportation passes through the main transport artery of the Republic of Dagestan, and tourists from all over the country come to see one of the most ancient cities in Russia - Derbent.

We keep our finger on the pulse: we analyze the data and expand sections of the federal highway so that travel is safe and comfortable, and the pedestrian environment is convenient.

So, the road builders have already launched work at seven sites. Overhaul is underway near Khasavyurt, Izberbash and Mamedkala, sections of Endirey - Old Bavtugay, Kayakent - Dzhemikent, and in two more sections of the section Uchkent - Korkmaskala.

In the course of work:

• build two additional lanes
• repair intersections and junctions
• update lighting lines
• arrange bus stops and sidewalks
• install traffic lights, road signs

Until the end of 2023, we will open 53 km, and in 2024 - another 25 km. We will expand all sections to four lanes and install a cable barrier along the axis.









Росавтодор


Расширим до четырёх полос почти 80 км на Р-217 «Кавказ» По главной транспортной артерии Республики Дагестан проходит большой объём грузоперевозок, а туристы со всей страны съезжаются, чтобы увидеть один из самых древних городов России — Дербент. Мы держим руку на пульсе: анализируем данные и...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

We will overhaul 40 km at the entrance to Tyumen

We will completely update all layers of the road on the R-254 federal highway in the Kurgan region.

The road workers prepared for the repair: they installed road signs with a new traffic pattern, applied temporary markings and leveled minor defects on the asphalt.

We have to dismantle the old pavement, strengthen the slopes of the subgrade, expand and replace the pavement, and also put the drainage system in order.

To make traffic on the site safe, we will install a barrier, fiber optic road signs and traffic lights, as well as LED reflectors in the coating.

We will control weather changes and the condition of the road surface with the help of new sensors at the meteorological control post.

We will install 12 new bus stops, build a rest area for drivers, and provide areas with electric lighting.

All work will be completed in November next year.









Росавтодор


Капитально отремонтируем 40 км на подъезде к Тюмени Мы полностью обновим все слои дороги на федеральной трассе Р-254 в Курганской области. Дорожники подготовились к ремонту: установили дорожные знаки с новой схемой движения, нанесли временную разметку и выровняли мелкие дефекты на асфальте...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

The reconstruction of the Ostashkov interchange with the Moscow Ring Road is ahead of schedule. Opened the first one today.

It included an overpass of the main course of the highway towards the Yaroslavl highway and an overpass-exit from the Ostashkovsky highway to the inner side of the auto ring.

They also launched traffic along a number of side driveways and exits from Ostashkovsky Highway and st. Ostashkovskaya on the Moscow Ring Road.

We have already completed half of the work. By the end of the year we plan to hand over the entire facility. In place of the old "clover" junction, we will make a modern one. It will be possible to drive it by car about 4-5 minutes faster. Passengers of urban transport will save up to 20-30% of the time on each trip.

This interchange will improve traffic and transport accessibility for more than a million Muscovites and residents of the Moscow region. With the completion of work at the neighboring Altufievskaya junction, there will be less congestion throughout the northeastern section of the Moscow Ring Road.









Дептранс Москвы


Реконструкция Осташковской развязки с МКАДом идёт с опережением сроков. Сегодня открыли первую очередь. В неё вошли путепровод основного хода магистрали в сторону Ярославского шоссе и эстакада-съезд с Осташковского шоссе на внутреннюю сторону автокольца. Также запустили движение по ряду...




t.me


----------



## dars-dm




----------



## Corvinus

^^ Location of these photos? That of the post above it?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Новости Хабаровска







www.dvnovosti.ru





The Khabarovsk motorway bypass is still not opened, although a document authorizing the commissioning of the new motorway was signed recently. 

Apparently there is a dispute over a 200 million ruble issue.


----------



## dars-dm

Corvinus said:


> ^^ Location of these photos? That of the post above it?











Нижегородская ул., 105-99 · Нижегородская ул., 105-99, Москва, 109052


Нижегородская ул., 105-99, Москва, 109052




goo.gl


----------



## Aokromes

Reconstruction of "Scandinavia" to Vyborg

We continue to work in the Vyborgsky district of the Leningrad region: the road builders will have to completely renovate the route from km 80 to km 134.

Now, on the 20-kilometer section towards Kirpichny, we are arranging the lower layers of asphalt concrete pavement and lighting lines.

We will also put in order five artificial structures. On the bridge over the river We have already laid a cast asphalt concrete mix and are arranging stair descents, and on two overpasses we are strengthening cones and preparing surfaces for painting.

On the site, we will build a unique interchange for the Leningrad region - a "rhombus" with two roundabouts and four exits. It can move in all directions.

We plan to put into operation the section from km 80 to 100 in 2023, and in 2024 - from km 100 to 134.

The reconstruction of the track will be completed in 2024 🚘









Росавтодор


Реконструируем «Скандинавию» до Выборга Продолжаем работы в Выборгском районе Ленобласти: дорожникам предстоит полностью обновить трассу с 80-го по 134-й км. Сейчас на 20-километровом участке в сторону Кирпичного устраиваем нижние слои асфальтобетонного покрытия и линии освещения. Ещё...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

We will expand the A-157 from the Mineralnye Vody to Kislovodsk in the Stavropol Territory

Kairat Tursunbekov, Head of the Road Construction Department of Rosavtodor, inspected the reconstruction of the federal highway to Kislovodsk.

The federal highway A-157 connects two resort cities in the Stavropol Territory: Kislovodsk and Mineralnye Vody.

We are upgrading the road between the two famous health resorts of the Caucasus so that the path to the resorts with growing traffic is comfortable.

Reconstruction of the section from km 0 to km 30 began two years ago.

Now we are arranging pavement, culverts, and also modernizing the road junction at the intersection with the A-165 highway to a “full clover leaf”.

The results of the inspection were highlighted in the cards 👆









Росавтодор


Расширим А-157 от Минвод до Кисловодска на Ставрополье Начальник Управления строительства автомобильных дорог Росавтодора Кайрат Турсунбеков проинспектировал ход реконструкции федеральной трассы до Кисловодска. Федеральная трасса А-157 соединяет два города-курорта в Ставропольском крае...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

We will expand 139 km of R-242 to Yekaterinburg in 2024

We continue to expand the R-242 federal highway in the Sverdlovsk Region from two to four lanes. The overhaul areas will be included in the Kazan-Yekaterinburg high-speed route, which will be completed in 2024.

Now we are overhauling the section from km 189 to 200, 9 km of which we will put into operation at the end of this year.

In the course of work:

• expand the site to four lanes
• we will make layers of the base and lay two layers of coating
• install artificial lighting and barrier fencing

Last year, in the Sverdlovsk region, a major overhaul was completed at 26 km of the R-242 Perm-Yekaterinburg highway.

By the end of 2024, we will expand another 104 km of the federal highway from two to four lanes.









Росавтодор


Расширим 139 км Р-242 до Екатеринбурга в 2024 году Продолжаем расширять с двух до четырёх полос федеральную трассу Р-242 в Свердловской области. Участки капитального ремонта войдут в скоростной маршрут Казань – Екатеринбург, который будет закончен в 2024 году. Сейчас капитально ремонтируем...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

we expand the entrance to the airport of Arkhangelsk at Kholmogory

Overhaul from the 5th to the 15th km has been going on since last autumn.

We are expanding the site to four lanes, building interchanges, and equipping all the infrastructure necessary for pedestrians.

The federal highway lies within the largest city in the north of European Russia - Arkhangelsk, so a large number of communications will have to be rebuilt.

At 10 km of the federal road we will build:

• three roundabouts
• 13 bus stops
• 15 km of new barrier fence

Now we are replacing weak soil, and we are also arranging a road bed for future lanes.

We plan to expand the site and complete work at the facility by the end of 2023. To reduce the time of work, road workers are working around the clock.

M-8 "Kholmogory" is a federal highway with a length of 1271 km, which runs from Moscow to Arkhangelsk. Included in the European route E 115.









Росавтодор


Расширяем подъезд к аэропорту Архангельска на «Холмогорах» Капитальный ремонт с 5-го по 15-й км идёт с осени прошлого года. Расширяем участок до четырёх полос, строим развязки, а также обустраиваем всю необходимую для пешеходов инфраструктуру. Федеральная трасса пролегает в черте самого...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

We put in order the A-137 in the Muezersky district of Karelia

The A-137 highway, 232 km long, became federal in 2019.

Immediately after the transfer of the road to the federal level, we began to develop a major overhaul project and eliminate defects on the road in order to secure travel.

Now we are overhauling 55 km of the route. We will completely renovate the sections, strengthen the base of the track, lay a new surface and equip the entire road and pedestrian infrastructure.

The section from km 0 to km 25 will be opened this autumn:

• replaced soil and culverts
• arranged a subgrade and the lower layer of the base from a crushed stone-sand mixture
• we will lay a new asphalt concrete pavement

In addition, we will install lighting and arrange bus stops.

The federal highway A-137 connects the settlements of Karelia with the main highway of the republic - R-21 "Kola". On it you can get to the checkpoint Lyuttya on the border of Russia and Finland.









Росавтодор


Приводим в порядок А-137 в Муезерском районе Карелии Трасса А-137 протяжённостью 232 км стала федеральной в 2019 году. Сразу после передачи дороги на федеральный уровень мы начали разрабатывать проект капремонта и устранять дефекты на дороге, чтобы обезопасить проезд. Сейчас капитально...




t.me


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Footage of the new M4 motorway bypass of Rostov:


----------



## Aokromes

We are repairing 35 km of federal highways in the Irkutsk region

We will put in order more than 10 km on the R-255 "Siberia" in the Alar region. Also, repairs have begun on the section from 1,301 to 1,323 km of the R-255 road in the Nizhneudinsky district. We will put 10 km into operation in September, and the remaining 8 km next year.

In addition, we will overhaul three more sections of the A-331 Vilyui: from km 109 to 110 near the Bratsk reservoir, from km 350 to 357 in the Nizhneilimsky district, and from km 587 to 593 in Ust-Kut.

We plan to complete the renovation this fall.

We will restore the barrier and pedestrian fencing at the sites, equip lighting, sidewalks and bus stops. Of course, let's not forget about traffic lights.

Also this year we will repair five artificial structures:

🔹 We will commission bridges on the 70th and 83rd km of the R-258 Baikal highway

🔹 At 502 km A-331 "Vilyuy" we will finish all work on the bridge over the river. Kaimonovka

🔹 We will repair two overpasses over the railway tracks: on the 1,205th and 1,726th km of the R-255 Siberia road









Росавтодор


Ведем ремонт на 35 км федеральных трасс Иркутской области Приведем в порядок свыше 10 км на Р-255 «Сибирь» в Аларском районе. Также начали ремонт на отрезке с 1 301-го по 1 323-й км дороги Р-255 в Нижнеудинском районе. 10 км введём в эксплуатацию в сентябре, а оставшиеся 8 — в следующем году...




t.me


----------



## Dober_86

ChrisZwolle said:


> The Khabarovsk Bypass was completed in October 2021 and was scheduled for opening in April 2022, however there are many shortcomings that prevents an opening. Not much details about those shortcomings are in this article though.
> 
> 
> 
> https://trans.ru/news/obhod-habarovska-ne-mogut-otkrit-dlya-dvizheniya-iz-za-mnozhestva-nedochetov


Just in: The Khabarovsk bypass opens for traffic at midnight today.

During the first 60 days period this toll-road is free to enter. Specs recap: total length amounts to 53 km, includes 5 overpasses and over 20 bridges.
















Retro cars parade, a typical feature during new roads' opening ceremony in this country.








Link: https://www.dvnovosti.ru/khab/2022/07/15/144047/#&gid=photo-reportage&pid=6


----------



## Aokromes

Repaired 15 km on the A-130 in the Smolensk region near Roslavl

Specialists completed the repair of the section from km 350 to 365 ahead of schedule:

• laid 24 cm of pavement with a heavy-duty top layer
• repaired 63 junctions
• updated 20 stops
• built the entire pedestrian infrastructure

Now drivers will drive in the direction of Roslavl along the updated federal highway. And to make the passage safe, we installed a barrier and railings, replaced road signs and applied fresh markings ✌🏻

This is not all the work on the A-130 in the Smolensk region: the road workers applied a special impregnating composition on 23 km of the route to protect the top layer of the coating. Impregnation fills microcracks and does not allow water to pass inside - so the coating will last longer.

Tell us, did you drive through the new section? Write your impressions in the comments!









Росавтодор


Отремонтировали 15 км на А-130 в Смоленской области у Рославля Специалисты закончили ремонт участка с 350-го по 365-й км досрочно: • уложили 24 см дорожной одежды со сверхпрочным верхним слоем • отремонтировали 63 примыкания • обновили 20 остановок • построили всю пешеходную инфраструктуру...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

We will expand to four lanes 17 km of the "Caspian" near Narimanov

More than 6,000 cars pass through the Narimanov district on R-22 every day. We continue to increase the number of lanes so that drivers move faster on the federal highway - in 20 years, the traffic intensity will be almost 15,000 cars.

We plan to complete the overhaul by the end of 2023:

• expand 17 km to four lanes
• update exits
• rearrange stops
• install a barrier and road signs
• apply thermoplastic markings

The base of the track will be built using the cold regeneration method, and the top layer of the pavement will be made of crushed-stone-mastic asphalt concrete.

In addition, we will strengthen the roadsides with crushed stone and asphalt concrete, and protect the slopes by sowing perennial grasses. The road will retain its properties longer, and in summer it will not be dusty.

R-22 "Kaspiy" provides local and cargo transportation of the Astrakhan region. It is part of the North-South transport corridor from Arkhangelsk to Makhachkala.









Росавтодор


Расширим до четырёх полос 17 км «Каспия» у Нариманова Каждый день через Наримановский район по Р-22 проезжает более 6 тысяч машин. Мы продолжаем увеличивать количество полос, чтобы водители быстрее передвигались по федералке, — через 20 лет интенсивность движения составит почти 15 тысяч...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

To natural monuments along the new Chuisky

The road workers launched work on 113 km of the Chuisky tract.

Of these, 71 km will be put into operation in the fall, so that tourists can comfortably reach the ancient mountains and waterfalls of the Altai Republic.

Now we are working in the Choi and Ongudai districts. We are overhauling three bridges across the Sarazon, Ishpa and Turochak rivers.

Also, on five sections of the federal highway, we are putting in order the layers of pavement, equipping the pedestrian environment and installing a barrier. So, the final 42 km out of 113 will be introduced in 2023.

R-256 "Chuysky Trakt" is one of the most beautiful tracks in the world and the oldest road in Russia.

Come to the "two Altai" to see the eternal snowy peaks and the amazing mountains of Kyzyl-Chin!









Росавтодор


К памятникам природы по новому Чуйскому Дорожники развернули работы на 113 км Чуйского тракта. Из них 71 км введём в строй осенью, чтобы туристы могли с комфортом доехать до древних гор и водопадов Республики Алтай. Сейчас работаем в Чойском и Онгудайском районах. Капитально ремонтируем три...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

We will expand another 60 km of the Chuisky tract in the Altai Territory until 2024 🚧

We are working on five sections of the Chuisky tract at once - this is 27 km - so that in 2024 drivers will drive along a four-lane road in the direction of the regional capital and along tourist routes.

Overhaul from the border with the Novosibirsk region from the 135th to the 143rd km began in the spring.

Here we are building a subgrade and laying the lower layers of pavement for the new two lanes. In the area of Perunovo station, we will build drop-shaped U-turns.

42 pieces of equipment are working on the site: high-precision 3D graders, an asphalt paving complex for cement concrete pavement, dump trucks and rollers.

We will also start work from Barnaul to Biysk, where we will expand 33 km: two sections - from km 230 to 258 and from km 299 to 308.

In addition, by the end of 2022, we will put into operation three sections: 7 km near the Red Fighter in the Talmensky district, 4 km from Novoaltaisk towards Biysk and 3 km in front of Biysk.

In total, we widened 95 km out of 304 on R-256 Chuisky Trakt in the Altai Territory. By the end of the year, 109 km will become four-lane.









Росавтодор


Расширим ещё 60 км Чуйского тракта в Алтайском крае до 2024-го 🚧 Работаем сразу на пяти участках Чуйского тракта — это 27 км, — чтобы в 2024 году водители поехали по четырёхполосной дороге в направлении региональной столицы и по туристическим маршрутам. Капремонт от границы с Новосибирской...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

Let's drive along the new understudy of the Volga in Bashkortostan in 2024

Another section of the M-7 Volga federal highway will stretch for 65 km, bypassing five settlements: Isametovo, Verkhneyarkeevo, Layashty, Ishkarovo and Asyanovo.

We received a positive conclusion from the state expertise on the bypass construction project. Road works will begin immediately after the selection of the contractor.

In the course of work:

• build a four-lane highway of category IB
• we will build two bridges, nine overpasses and six interchanges
• install a barrier fence
• we equip lighting lines

It will be possible to travel along the new bypass on the M-7 Volga federal highway, which will bypass five settlements, in 2024. It will be part of the Moscow-Kazan-Yekaterinburg high-speed route.

This is one of 46 bypasses included in the five-year road construction plan until 2027.









Росавтодор


Поедем по новому дублёру «Волги» в Башкортостане в 2024-м Ещё один участок федеральной трассы М-7 «Волга» протянется на 65 км в объезд пяти населённых пунктов: Исаметово, Верхнеяркеево, Лаяшты, Ишкарово и Асяново. Мы получили положительное заключение государственной экспертизы по проекту...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

Upgrading 21 km to Vologda by the end of 2023

Reconstruction of the federal highway A-114 began last year.

During this time, a roadbed was erected for two new lanes and culverts were laid. We continue to arrange road clothes and transfer communications - the segment passes through settlements.

We will build four bridges over the rivers Yoma and Pudega. It will be possible to drive along them without intersecting with the oncoming traffic - this will secure traffic.

A traffic interchange will also appear on the site, along which it will be possible to comfortably and safely drive from the village of Sosnovka to Vologda.

All work will be completed by the end of next year. Drivers will drive on a four-lane highway with barrier fencing and lighting.

Of course, we won't stop there!

327 km of the A-114 highway passes through the Vologda Oblast. Thus, by 2024 we will expand 51 km of them. The overhaul will take place from the 85th to the 115th km.

A-114 Vologda - Tikhvin - P-21 "Kola" connects Vologda and the industrial center of the region - Cherepovets, and then heads towards the Leningrad region.









Росавтодор


Модернизируем 21 км до Вологды к концу 2023-го Реконструкцию федеральной трассы А-114 начали в прошлом году. За это время возвели землеполотно для двух новых полос и уложили водопропускные трубы. Продолжаем устраивать дорожную одежду и переносить коммуникации — отрезок проходит через...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

We are starting to expand R-208 towards Penza

On the 10-kilometer section in the Belinsky district, we will expand the number of lanes to four, separate the flows with a barrier and completely equip the route.

The road has already begun to prepare for major repairs. Until 2024 we will:

• strengthen the road base
• fully arrange water disposal
• we will arrange pavement with load-resistant crushed-stone-mastic asphalt concrete

And for residents of local settlements, we are equipping six bus stops with lighting, convenient landing areas and toilets. Along the route we will build sidewalks with tactile tiles, as well as a pedestrian fence and traffic lights ✌🏻

After the expansion, the site will pass up to 14 thousand cars per day.









Росавтодор


Начинаем расширять Р-208 в сторону Пензы На 10-километровом участке в Белинском районе расширим количество полос до четырёх, разделим потоки барьеркой и полностью обустроим трассу. Дорогу уже начали готовить для капитального ремонта. До 2024 года мы: • усилим дорожное основание • полностью...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

We will upgrade another 38 km in the Stavropol Territory on R-216 ☀

Completed overhaul at three sites. We will expand the road on two of them - from the 455th to the 481st km - this is 26 km.

So, 13 km in the Ipatovsky district will be put into operation by the end of 2023.

The site has already been prepared. We update the base of the track and strengthen the subgrade, and then we will continue to widen the road. We will strengthen the slopes of the embankment with a gabion to prevent collapses.

The overhaul of another 13 km to Takhtinskaya Street in Ipatov will be completed at the end of 2024. We will completely renovate the site. We will also install a barrier, road signs and apply reflective thermoplastic markings.

In October, we will open travel along the remaining 12 km on the border with Kalmykia - we launched traffic for 8 km last year.

Here the base was strengthened and three layers of asphalt concrete were laid. The layers of the route were reinforced with a layer of geogrid, and rubber-cord plates were laid at the railway crossing to make the passage smooth.

Lighting, sidewalks with railings and new bus stops were installed at the exit from the federal road in Cherry Village.









Росавтодор


Обновим ещё 38 км в Ставропольском крае на Р-216 ☀️ Развернули капремонт на трёх участках. Расширим дорогу на двух из них — с 455-го по 481-й км — это 26 км. Так, 13 км в Ипатовском районе введём в строй к концу 2023-го. Участок уже подготовили. Обновляем основание трассы и укрепляем...




t.me


----------



## Maks33

Some drone videos from construction site of motorway M12, in Moscow Oblast:

Stretch from the eastern border of Moscow toward Noginsk, in Balašikha District (from the future end of the North-Eastern Chord, a new magistral road of Moscow which is now under construction). This stretch of M12 is an initial part of the 0th stage between Zenino and Novy Milet Highways, and initial part of entire M12:





Works near Višnjakovo and Elektrougli (Noginsk District, 0th stage). Motorway M12 will overpass Nosovikhino Highway (regional road connecting Moscow and Orekhovo-Zujevo) and Gorki Railway connecting Moscow and Nižni Novgorod. Overpass bridge will be built in a gap between Višnjakovo and Elektrougli.





Stretch from A113 motorway (CKAD) to A108 highway near Orekhovo-Zujevo (a final part of the 0th stage, 22.5km length):


----------



## Maks33

Videos from Vladimir Oblast:

Stretch from Orekhovo-Zujevo to Vladimir (the 1st and the 2nd stages):





Stretch from Vladimir to Murom (the 2nd and the 3rd stages + cable-stayed bridge across the Oka river):





Construction of the bridge across the Oka river (the 4th stage of M12), with use of sliding formwork (a new technology using for molding concrete pylons of the bridge):


----------



## Aokromes

Let's go to Zubtsov on four lanes in 2024

Today, up to 7,000 cars a day pass along the M-9 Baltiya highway in the Zubtsovsky district. We calculated that traffic will increase in the future: autotravel is becoming popular. And to make trips more comfortable, we will expand these sections.

This year, we will begin the overhaul by cleaning the right of way from explosive objects, and also check whether there are sanitary military burials from the Great Patriotic War in places where battles took place. It is very important to find unexploded ordnance and clear them.

Road works will start in 2023:

• widen the road
• repair existing lanes
• arrange six stops
• install electric lighting lines

The overhaul will be completed in 2024.









Росавтодор


Поедем к Зубцову по четырём полосам в 2024-м Сегодня по трассе М-9 «Балтия» в Зубцовском районе проезжает до 7 тыс. машин в сутки. Мы рассчитали, что в будущем трафик возрастёт: автопутешествия становятся популярными. А чтобы поездки стали комфортнее — эти участки расширим. В этом году начнём...




t.me


----------



## kostas97

Is the Tver bypass of the M11 already U/C??

Also, what is the overall progress of the M12??


----------



## Maks33

kostas97 said:


> Is the Tver bypass of the M11 already U/C??
> 
> Also, what is the overall progress of the M12??


1. Yes, it is. Works on construction of a new bridge across the Volga river started: Тверь | Вместо пресс-релиза
More pics on the forum: М-11 [3 этап]: км 149 - км 208 (Северный обход Твери)

2. Progress on M12 is high. Some stretches in Moscow and Vladimir Oblasts are sentenced to be opened in this year.

More videos from M12:
1. Construction of the bridge across the Sura river, near the town of Šumerlja (6th stage, border between Nižni Novgorod Oblast and Republic of Chuvashia):





2. Construction of the longest bridge on M12, across the Volga river (8th stage, Republic of Tatarstan):


----------



## Aokromes

To Cherkessk from Lermontov on four lanes

On the A-165 federal highway in the Predgorny municipal district, 15 thousand cars a day pass from Pyatigorsk to Karachay-Cherkessia every day. We decided to expand the 14-kilometer section to four lanes, and the carriageway to 14 m, in order to relieve the pressure on the popular route.

Until 2024, we will overhaul the site:

• we will lay three layers of asphalt concrete with a reinforcing layer of geogrid
• we will divide oncoming traffic flows
• update road signs and apply thermoplastic markings

The federal highway runs along the villages of Sunzha-Voroshilovka and Svoboda.

In settlements, we will install electric lighting lines, as well as comfortable stops with sidewalks and railings.

Highway A-165 Lermontov - Cherkessk connects the Stavropol Territory with the Karachay-Cherkess Republic, and also passes through the ecological resort region of the Caucasian Mineralnye Vody.









Росавтодор


К Черкесску от Лермонтова по четырём полосам По федералке А-165 в Предгорном муниципальном округе из Пятигорска в Карачаево-Черкесию каждый день проезжает 15 тысяч машин в сутки. Мы решили расширить 14-километровый участок до четырёх полос, а проезжую часть дороги — до 14 м, чтобы разгрузить...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

A large-scale repair was launched on the A-123 from Totma to Veliky Ustyug

The federal highway leading to Father Frost's homeland, Veliky Ustyug, has already been prepared this summer. We will carry out work on 114 km of the road until the fall of 2023.

We started clearing the right of way, as well as updating the culverts. We will arrange new pavement, fill the roadsides and strengthen the embankment of the subgrade.

A-123 Chekshino - Totma - Kotlas - Kuratovo was taken on the balance sheet last year and they have already begun to put the road in order😎

The length of the entire road is 598 km. The route starts in the Vologda region, passes through the Arkhangelsk region, and ends in the Komi Republic.

In a year, drivers will drive along the repaired road. We will install new road signs, a barrier, equip bus stops and car pavilions, and also apply thermoplastic markings.

In addition, we are already designing overhaul works from the 99th to the 143rd km of the highway. We plan to start them in 2023-2024.









Росавтодор


Развернули масштабный ремонт на А-123 от Тотьмы до Великого Устюга Федеральную трассу, ведущую на родину Деда Мороза – в Великий Устюг – начали готовить уже этим летом. Проведём работы на 114 км дороги до осени 2023 года. Приступили к расчистке полосы отвода, а также обновлению водопропускных...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

Transferred to the asphalt "Kolyma" from Nizhny Bestyakh to Churapcha

The 160-kilometer section between the settlements was completely asphalted. We have now completed work on two sections: from km 90 to 135 and from km 142 to 149:

• laid asphalt concrete pavement
• installed new road signs and barriers
• applied thermoplastic markings

R-504 Kolyma is one of the main transport arteries of Yakutia, and bringing it to the standard is one of our key tasks.









Росавтодор


Перевели в асфальт «Колыму» от Нижнего Бестяха до Чурапчи Полностью заасфальтировали 160-километровый участок между населёнными пунктами. Сейчас закончили работы на двух отрезках: с 90-го по 135-й км и с 142-го по 149-й км: • уложили асфальтобетонное покрытие • установили новые дорожные знаки...




t.me


----------



## Maks33

Aokromes said:


> Transferred to the asphalt "Kolyma" from Nizhny Bestyakh to Churapcha
> The 160-kilometer section between the settlements was completely asphalted.
> R-504 Kolyma is one of the main transport arteries of Yakutia, and bringing it to the standard is one of our key tasks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Росавтодор
> 
> 
> Перевели в асфальт «Колыму» от Нижнего Бестяха до Чурапчи Полностью заасфальтировали 160-километровый участок между населёнными пунктами. Сейчас закончили работы на двух отрезках: с 90-го по 135-й км и с 142-го по 149-й км: • уложили асфальтобетонное покрытие • установили новые дорожные знаки...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t.me


There is no bridge across the Aldan river to facilitate access to the eastern part of Yakutia. It will make road P504 driveable throughout the year. After building this bridge, the old Kolyma road going through the settlement of Tomtor, should be restored. This road can become one of touristic routes to the coldest place in the Northern Hemisphere, located near Tomtor (in Oymyakon).
Earlier, old Kolyma road was a part of the shorter route from Yakutsk to Magadan, while road P504 makes a detour to Ust-Nera. Old Kolyma road is now abandoned and non-drivable in some places between Tomtor and Kadykchan, even for off-road vehicles; all (or almost all) bridges are destroyed.


----------



## Aokromes

sponge_bob said:


> That sounds like the whole bridge needs replacing. A span should be more like 50 tons I reckon.


well here they state a 110 meters raillway bridge arc is 600 tons maybe they go to replace more than the 2 demolized parts?









Телеграмма РЖД


🌉 Пятый элемент Продолжаем реконструкцию самого длинного моста в Подмосковье — через реку Ока в Серпухове. В эти выходные заменили пятую арку. Ее длина 110 метров, вес почти 600 тонн. Сборка конструкции осуществлялась на стройплощадке рядом с мостом. Операция по перемещению заняла 18 часов...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

Reconstructed another 17 km of "Lena"

Active development of Yakutia began only 100 years ago. The first primer from Tommot to Yakutsk stretched to 1963. Today, the federal highway A-360 runs along the route, stretching for 1,154 km along the edge of permafrost.

Our plans are to completely pave the road by the end of 2024. There are 124 km left.

We have already completed the reconstruction of two sites.

On a 7-kilometer stretch in the Amur Region, they expanded 4 km within the Tynda, and also built a bridge over the river of the same name and an overpass over the railway.

In addition, 10 km of the route in Yakutia were reconstructed. Here, not only the road was modernized, but also a recreation area for drivers was erected on the 769th km.

By the way, this year the Republic of Sakha turns a century old! This is the largest and most mysterious subject of our country. Here you can still see the remains of mammoths and dinosaurs, ancient rock paintings and non-freezing streams.









Росавтодор


Реконструировали ещё 17 км «Лены» Активное освоение Якутии началось всего 100 лет назад. Первая грунтовка от Томмота до Якутска протянулась к 1963 году. Сегодня же по маршруту пролегает федеральная трасса А-360, растягиваясь на 1 154 км по краю вечной мерзлоты. В наших планах — полностью...




t.me


----------



## Maks33

A recent aerial video of the 1st and partially of the 2nd stretches of motorway M12.
We can see slow progress at initial part of the 1st stage, between Orekhovo-Zuyevo and Petushki interchanges (4:20-19:50), with the future rest area near Omutischi (18:25-18:45).
Interchange with M7 near Petushki (19:50-21:00) and remaining part of the 1st stretch are almost ready (21:00-39:25).
The 2nd stage begins behind the bridge across the Vorsha river. Initial part of the 2nd stage is almost ready too (39:31-42:35). Illumination is working, as well as at the interchange with M7 near Vladimir (42:35-43:55). You can see also a little part of the 2nd stage which is now opened for traffic (43:55-49:10).

As author of video says, slow progress at initial part of the 1st stage is caused by the presence of complicated facilities (bridges and overpasses) which can't be build quickly:
7:32 - almost completed overpass above the old section of road A108 (M7 (Malaya Dubna) - Orekhovo-Zuyevo). There will not be interchange.
9:01-9:30 - overpass above the stretch of the Greater Ring of the Moscow Railway (stretch from Aleksandrov to Orekhovo-Zuyevo).
10:55 - overpass above the local road connecting M7 and settlement of Gorodischi.
11:05-11:30 - bridge across the Kirzhach river, on the border between Moscow and Vladimir Oblasts.
13:50-14:15 - overpass above the Gorki Railway near Glubokovo (to the west from Pokrov).
14:45 - bridge for the local road Lugovoy-Domashnevo.
15:40-15:45 - bridge accros the old riverbed of the Klyazma river.
16:10 - bridge for the local road Pokrov (Staroje Perepechino) - Markovo.
16:20 - bridge across the Vol'ga river.
16:50-17:15 - overpass above the Gorki Railway near the railway station of 113th km (to the east from Pokrov).
18:10 - bridge across the Tanka river in swampy place.
18:38 - bridge for the local road connecting M7 (Novyje Omutischi) and Staryje Omutischi. It will go through the rest area mentioned above.


----------



## Aokromes

Travel to Chita via Baikal has become more comfortable

The Baikal was overhauled near the village of Lesnoy Gorodok from 1042 to 1050 km. Here they straightened the longitudinal line of the road and arranged additional lanes for heavy trucks.

They also installed noise screens - there is a school nearby, this will help protect students from dust and the sounds of passing cars.

And drivers will be able to stop at the new rest area.

In addition, bus stops, ramps were put in order, and a metal barrier was also equipped.

The area is now fully open to traffic.

By the way, by the end of the year we plan to repair another 145 km of tracks in Transbaikalia.









Росавтодор


Проезд до Читы по «Байкалу» стал комфортнее Капитально отремонтировали «Байкал» у посёлка Лесной Городок с 1042-го по 1050-й км. Здесь спрямили продольную линию дороги и устроили дополнительные полосы для тяжеловозов. Также установили шумозащитные экраны — рядом находится школа, это поможет...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

Modernized federal highways to Rostov-on-Don

Roman Novikov, the head of our department, launched traffic on two federal highways and a regional road via a teleconference together with the Governor of the Rostov Region Vasily Golubev (Василий Голубев).

Already today you can ride along the new 12 km of the Northern bypass of Rostov, evaluate the "incomplete clover leaf" on the A-280 in the Myasnikovsky district and the eight-lane section of the A-135 at the southern entrance to the city.

The objects form part of the Rostov transport ring. This is the main infrastructural framework of the agglomeration, which will connect 12 highways. It will help develop the region and bring transit out of Rostov.

The results of the work can be seen in the cards👆









Росавтодор







t.me


----------



## Dober_86

Aokromes said:


> Modernized federal highways to Rostov-on-Don
> 
> Roman Novikov, the head of our department, launched traffic on two federal highways and a regional road via a teleconference together with the Governor of the Rostov Region Vasily Golubev (Василий Голубев).
> 
> Already today you can ride along the new 12 km of the Northern bypass of Rostov, evaluate the "incomplete clover leaf" on the A-280 in the Myasnikovsky district and the eight-lane section of the A-135 at the southern entrance to the city.
> 
> The objects form part of the Rostov transport ring. This is the main infrastructural framework of the agglomeration, which will connect 12 highways. It will help develop the region and bring transit out of Rostov.
> 
> The results of the work can be seen in the cards👆
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Росавтодор
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t.me


A pic of this phase 3 of the northern Rostov-on-Don bypass:
















В Ростове завершили строительство третьей очереди Северного обхода и транспортной развязки


На западном и южном въездах в донскую столицу открыто движение по новым автодорожным объектам




www.rostov.kp.ru


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It looks like it's the northwestern segment: Google Maps


----------



## Dober_86

M-5 Ural, km 1336-1344, the village of Kandy bypass completed in Bashkortostan.








Source: Продолжается реконструкция одной из главных федеральных дорог РФ: расширен очередной участок


----------



## Aokromes

here








Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## Aokromes

Asphalting the main road of Sakhalin

The federal highway A-393 is one of the unique roads in Russia. It runs along the country's largest island, connecting Yuzhno-Sakhalinsk with the capital of oil and gas, Okha. This is the main transport artery of the region.

So, the road became federal last year. Its length is 834 km. We are actively eliminating soil ruptures so that residents of villages and cities move comfortably around Sakhalin.

In the course of the work, the subgrade was restored, the pavement was strengthened and all intersections and junctions were put in order. The barrier, signs and horizontal markings have been updated.

Today, Roman Novikov, head of Rosavtodor, together with the Governor of the Sakhalin Region Valery Limarenko (Лимаренко Brief) launched traffic on a new section in the teleconference mode.

By the end of the year, we will convert another 26 km of roads along Piltun Bay to asphalt. The remaining 143 km of ground breaks will be asphalted by 2024.

And in the future we will expand the road to four lanes - we are already developing a project.









Росавтодор


Асфальтируем главную дорогу Сахалина Федеральная трасса А-393 — одна из уникальных дорог России. Она проходит по самому крупному острову страны, соединяя Южно-Сахалинск со столицей нефти и газа — Охой. Это главная транспортная артерия области. Так, дорога стала федеральной в прошлом году. Её...




t.me


----------



## Maks33

A recent aerial video from bypass of Ostrovtsy and Oktyabr'skiy settlements (a new stretch of highway M5 which is under construction). Flight from Chulkovo to Zhilino, toward Moscow.
1:30-1:45 - new bridge across the Moscow river near the village of Zaozyorye/
4:55-5:05 - overpass bridge above the local road 46K-5240, known as Ostrovtsy Road (Островецкое шоссе). There will be an interchange with two roundabouts.
6:15-6:20 - overpass bridge above the local road for agricultural vehicles.
7:35-7:50 - overpass bridge above the local railroad connecting Oktyabr'skiy settlement to railroad Moscow-Riazan.
11:15-11:35 - interchange with old stretch of M5 near Zhilino.





Construction works on the stretch of the Northeastern Chord in Nekrasovka (a district of the Moscow City), from Lukhmanovskaya Street to Zenino Road.
1:25-1:35 - interchange with Pokrovskaya Street.
4:00-4:10 - interchange with Maresyeva Street.
5:20-5:40 - right turn to Barykina Street. This turn will be closed.
6:40-7:15 - bridge above the Pekhorka river and Zenino roundabout. There will be an interchange with Zenino Road (Зенинское шоссе) and the future road connecting suburbs of Moscow (Zheleznodorozhny, Lyubertsy, Lytkarino).





... and recent video from the head (0th) stage of motorway M12 from Moscow to Elektrougli (between Zenino and Nosovikhino Roads). We can see progress in construction works somewhere.
0:55-1:25 - cottage settlement «Pavlino Forest». One cottage was demolished (1:08-1:10).
4:15-4:20 - bridge across the Chyornaya river.
4:55-5:40 - a problematic place between the Purshevo Cemetery, logistic warehouse of Sportmaster, and the village of Rusavkino-Romanovo, where construction works not started yet. Riverbed of the Vyunka river is needed to be relocated.
6:20-6:30 - overpass above the Novy Milet Road (Новомилетское шоссе). There will be an interchange in the future.
10:30-10:37 - overpass above the local road 46K-7480 Chyornoye-Poltevo.
16:45-18:00 - overpass bridge above three roads: future western bypass of Elektrougli, Gorki Railroad and Nosovikhino Road (Носовихинское шоссе).


----------



## Dober_86

Cherepovets Northern bypass, phase 1 opened to traffic, the road 2.5 km long connects Severstal and Apatity industrial zones of the city and bypasses residential areas of this part of town. The bypass is constructed in three phases and is a joint venture of sorts as its is funded on the equal footing by the regional and federal state budgets, as well as by FosAgro and Severstal private companies. 

































Link: https://cherinfo.ru/news/124538-v-cerepovce-otkryli-severnuu-obezdnuu-dorogu


----------



## Dober_86

Chukotka.

A-384 Magadan – Omsukchan – Omolon – Anadyr federal road, km 722: The Milguveem Bridge complete:








Link: Строительство моста завершили на трассе, которая свяжет Чукотку с остальной Россией

The bridge enables a permanent all-year round road link between Bilibino and Pevek, the northernmost city of Russia. In the upper left part of the map:


----------



## Aokromes

The first finished span of the Crimean bridge is directed to the installation site🔥

On November 7, the builders started transporting a metal structure weighing more than 300 tons, assembled from factory blocks on a slipway site. The structure was lowered onto a multi-wheeled self-propelled module and transported to the place of sliding, which will begin that night. The transportation process will take no more than 7 hours without traffic restrictions at the transport crossing through the Kerch Strait.

On the finished span, waterproofing was arranged, anti-corrosion protection was applied, and metal structures for inspection passages were installed. The works are being carried out according to the schedule, despite difficult weather conditions. They involve 500 people and 50 pieces of equipment.









Росавтодор


Первый готовый пролет Крымского моста направлен к месту монтажа🔥 7 ноября строители приступили к транспортировке металлоконструкции весом более 300 тонн, собранного из заводских блоков на стапельной площадке. Конструкцию опустили на многоколёсный самоходный модуль и перевезли к месту надвижки...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

Dober_86 said:


> Chukotka.
> 
> A-384 Magadan – Omsukchan – Omolon – Anadyr federal road, km 722: The Milguveem Bridge complete:
> 
> Link: Строительство моста завершили на трассе, которая свяжет Чукотку с остальной Россией
> 
> The bridge enables a permanent all-year round road link between Bilibino and Pevek, the northernmost city of Russia. In the upper left part of the map:


i wonder if it's largest northenest bridge of the world. (220m)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Aokromes said:


> i wonder if it's largest northenest bridge of the world. (220m)


This may be the location: Google Maps

It's the farthest north bridge in that area.

The Havøysund Bridge in Norway is approximately 170 kilometers farther north (70.6 N compared to 69.3N near Pevek).



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hav%C3%B8ysund_Bridge



Wikipedia calls that the northernmost bridge over 50 meters in the world. There don't seem to be any sizable bridges that far north on Svalbard or Greenland.


----------



## italystf

There are some short bridges over the Longyear river in Longyearbyen, Svalbard, about 78° N.


----------



## Aokromes

Sliding of the first superstructure of the Crimean bridge completed

Today we have completed the first stage of restoration of the damaged superstructures of the road part of the bridge crossing.

To do this, the assembled span was moved to an installation site equipped with special knurling beams. According to them, the building was moved to the support pedestals and, with the help of four hydraulic jacks, they began lowering the metal structures by 5 meters. The span structure will be installed in the design position in the coming days.

The use of transverse sliding made it possible to install the span in the shortest possible time. Thanks to the precise and well-coordinated work of the specialists, the sliding operation took 12 hours. Traffic on the Crimean bridge was opened immediately after the liberation of the left side of the superstructure from special equipment.

It is necessary to mount three more spans, after which we will asphalt the roadway and start working traffic on the right side of the Crimean bridge.

Installation of the next span is scheduled for November 11.









Росавтодор


Завершена надвижка первого пролетного строения Крымского моста Сегодня закончили первый этап восстановления поврежденных пролетных строений автодорожной части мостового перехода. Для этого собранный пролет переместили на оборудованное специальными накаточными балками место установки. По ним...




t.me


----------



## The Wild Boy

devo said:


> Is the understanding that these projects ("M12–G30") would allow a sudden increase in someone driving a lorry from China to Europe/Russia? It seems much more likely to have a more regional influence, which is of course important on its own.
> I'm just imagining a container ship, or a freight train being a much better solution for large scale intercontinental/global trade. Just for the economy of scale alone, you'd need tens of thousand of drivers to replace a container ship, right? Of course it would probably be quicker, so this is a curious case.
> For context: We had a freight train derail here in Norway recently, needing thousands of extra lorry trips to replace it and the subsequent trains supposed to pass until the landslide was cleared.


Cargo ships emit a lot of Co2. Freight trains are the best choice here, and China is already sending a lot of cago by rail, which is also quicker than cargo ships.

However, with the rise of electric vehicles, and possibly electric trucks in the future, who knows maybe loading cargo on trucks won't be a bad idea... but then again this would in no way prevent traffic jams, traffic jams caused by trucks and at the end of the day, rail is the best way to go. That's what countries like Switzerland have been pushing towards. Rail is the green future, but we shall not forget that these road corridors will be game changers, and helpful on their own too.


----------



## devo

The Wild Boy said:


> Cargo ships emit a lot of Co2. Freight trains are the best choice here, and China is already sending a lot of cago by rail, which is also quicker than cargo ships.
> 
> However, with the rise of electric vehicles, and possibly electric trucks in the future, who knows maybe loading cargo on trucks won't be a bad idea... but then again this would in no way prevent traffic jams, traffic jams caused by trucks and at the end of the day, rail is the best way to go. That's what countries like Switzerland have been pushing towards. Rail is the green future, but we shall not forget that these road corridors will be game changers, and helpful on their own too.


I see. Well trucks (and any heavy vehicle, looking at you electric car) do emit lots particles from tires. Studies show that tire particulate emissions is the world's largest source for microplastics. 
But sorry for derailing (yes) this topic, and sorry if it's been brought up previously, but I was just thinking if there was an outspoken goal between these countries to build these specific corridors (like the TEN-T in the EU)?


----------



## Maks33

The Wild Boy said:


> So how will M - 12 connect towards the border with Kazakhstan?


Those routes from Moscow to Astana via Yekaterinburg or Tyumen will have detours anyway. A route via Kazan, Ufa and Chelyabinsk is shorter, but traffic capacity and safety on some stretches on road M5 in the Ural Mountains between Ufa and Chelyabinsk are low; those stretches are still narrow, two-lane.
In comparison, stretch of road P242 between Achit and Yekaterinburg will be safe after reconstruction. Consequently, route from Moscow to Astana via Yekaterinburg will be longer, but safer.
P.S. Rosavtodor is now reconstructing that segment of M5 between Ufa and Chelyabinsk, stretch by stretch.



Aokromes said:


> We will build a bypass of Zubovaya Polyana in the Urals by 2024





sponge_bob said:


> Is that Zubovaya Polyana in Mordvinia which is nowhere near the Urals and well west of the Volga??


Here is an incorrect translation: word «*Urals*» doesn't mean Ural Mountains, but the official name of the federal road M5 «*Урал*». This road connects Moscow to Ural Mountain area (Republic of Bashkortostan and Chelyabinsk Oblast). Main route goes through the Republic of Mordovia on the stretch between Ryazan and Penza.
Road M5 also has several separate branches, attached to main road between Moscow and Chelyabinsk:
1. Short branch road to Ryazan.
2. Branch road to Saransk.
3. Short branch road to Penza.
4. Branch road Syzran-Ulyanovsk. A new bypass of Tolyatti (Togliatti) which is now under construction, will connect main road and this branch to bypass a bottleneck on the dam across the Volga river.
5. Branch road Samara-Orenburg-Orsk.
6. Short branch road to Ufa.
7. Branch road Chelyabinsk-Yekaterinburg.


----------



## sponge_bob

The M5 branch Chelyabinsk-Yekaterinburg seems to have been brought up to a full motorway standard, along with a partial motorway standard ring road bypass of Yekaterinburg. It helps that those 2 cities are very close by Russian standards.

The offline M5 bypass of Zubovaya Polyana is around 50km long on sentinel, what kind of standard will this be??


----------



## Maks33

sponge_bob said:


> The offline M5 bypass of Zubovaya Polyana is around 50km long on sentinel, what kind of standard will this be??


This bypass will be built in category 1Б (analogue of expressway in Poland). It will have four lanes (see the picture in the start post of this thread):





М-5 [км 411 - км 466]: Обход п. Умет, Аким-Сергеевка и Зубова Поляна


Строительство автомобильной дороги М-5 «Урал» на участке обходов н.п. Умет, н.п. Аким-Сергеевка, н.п. Зубова Поляна км 411 - км 466. Схема: Спойлер Визуализация: Спойлер Скачать видео Скачать видео Обстановка АД (1 этап ПК0+00 – ПК111+34.41): Спойлер Обстановка АД (2 этап ПК111+34.41 – ПК244+70):...



roads.ru


----------



## sponge_bob

Maks33 said:


> This bypass will be built in category 1Б


When you have a highway which is part expressway between S2 sections, like the M5 will be until it is upgraded end to end over many years, what sorts of speeds are permitted on offline D2 sections like that??


----------



## Maks33

sponge_bob said:


> When you have a highway which is part expressway between S2 sections, like the M5 will be until it is upgraded end to end over many years, what sorts of speeds are permitted on offline D2 sections like that??


Motorways built in category 1Б, have general limit of 110km/h, except of tolled stretches on M4 having limit of 130 km/h.
M11 which has category 1A, has limit of 130 km/h too.
All the rest of roads outside settlements (two-lane federal, regional, municipal and rural roads) have limit of 90 km/h. Those roads include narrow stretches of M5 in the Ural Mountains, as well as stretch of M5 in the Republic of Mordovia to be bypassed.

P.S. An aerial video of the Tver bypass (the last section of motorway M11 which is now under construction):


----------



## Aokromes

On November 21, in the teleconference mode, the deputy head of our department Igor Kostyuchenko together with the head of the KBR Kazbek Kokov (Казбек Коков ) opened traffic on two new bridges on the highway R-217 "Caucasus".

We are talking about artificial structures across the Chegem and Lesken rivers, on the 443rd and 486th km, respectively. As a result of major repairs, the bridges were completely restored and further expanded.

The work started last year. During this time, road workers dismantled old artificial structures, erected new supports and mounted superstructures. And to increase stability, the buildings were reinforced with monolithic concrete.

The base for the future canvas was made of a concrete layer with waterproofing, on which asphalt concrete was later "rolled". And the top layer is made of durable crushed-mastic asphalt concrete, which is not afraid of water and is resistant to shifts.

They also updated the electric lighting, installed a metal fence, new signs and applied a marking made of thermoplastic. Do not forget about safe sidewalks with railings.

At the moment, we are also working on expanding other sections of the R-217: from the 405th to the 413th km from the border with Stavropol to the entrance to Kuba Tabu and from the 482nd to the 497th km from Argudan to the border with North Ossetia.









Росавтодор


21 ноября в режиме телемоста заместитель руководителя нашего ведомства Игорь Костюченко совместно с главой КБР Казбеком Коковым открыл движение по двум новым мостам на трассе Р-217 «Кавказ». Речь идёт об искусственных сооружениях через реки Чегем и Лескен, на 443-м и 486-м км соответственно. В...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

More than 90 km of federal highways of the Irkutsk region will be expanded to four lanes by 2026

The total length of such sections will be 207 km.

In addition to the 43-kilometer bypass of Usolye-Sibirsky, which we are actively building and will put into operation in two years, we also plan to finish 8 more facilities by 2026.

We are talking about sections P-255 "Siberia" and A-331 "Vilyu", which will be expanded to 4 lanes after the overhaul. This will increase the capacity, unload nearby settlements and major transport hubs, and also reduce the number of accidents.

Detailed information is in the image above 👆









Росавтодор


Более 90 км федеральных трасс Иркутской области расширим до четырёх полос к 2026 году Общая протяжённость таких участков составит 207 км. Помимо 43-километрового обхода Усолья-Сибирского, который сейчас активно строим и введём в эксплуатацию через два года, также планируем закончить ещё 8...




t.me


----------



## Dober_86

Aksay bypass (Rostov-on-Don meto area), 35.5 km, including a new bridge across The Don spanning 1.9 km (5 bridges and 8 overpasses overall). The bypass is set to complete in June 2023.


----------



## Dober_86

Over 2017-2022 Irkutsk – Bolshoye Goloustnoye* road (114 km) has been totally revamped and now open to traffic in its entirety.

*The village is a quite popular tourist destination sitting on Lake Baikal. 
















Link: Капитально отремонтировали последний участок дороги Иркутск – Большое Голоустное - IrkutskMedia


----------



## Dober_86

R-132, The Golden Ring road, a 7 km section in Ivanovo Oblast has been given a facelift and expanded to 4 lanes.








Link: Участок трассы Р-132 «Золотое кольцо» в Ивановской области открыли после капремонта


----------



## The Wild Boy

So the long term is to make the entire route to Vladivostok at most 4 lanes? That would be quite impressive, and this would easily become the world's longest 4 lane "collision - free" "motorway", which is very impressive.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Speaking of Ivanovo, there is an unused cloverleaf just east of Ivanovo. It was built a decade ago. Apparently it's planned to become part of a bypass of Ivanovo.









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## Dober_86

The Wild Boy said:


> View attachment 4237931
> 
> 
> 
> So the long term is to make the entire route to Vladivostok at most 4 lanes? That would be quite impressive, and this would easily become the world's longest 4 lane "collision - free" "motorway", which is very impressive.


I don't see the point in this. Very sparsely populated areas between Chita and Khabarovsk (Blagoveshchensk is located 170 km south from the road but the scale and precision of this map is missing this fact entirely) so the two lane road is more than enough there, anything more than that would be superfluous. But the four-lane one from Moscow to Irkutsk and between Vladivostok and Khabarovsk will make sense imo. Speaking of the latter, the road is partially there; A-370 Ussuri road is760 km long, and 167 km long stretch from Vladivostok northwards is already 6 to 4 lanes, and there's a short offshoot from Khabarovsk southwards which is just around 30 km long, so a quarter of A-370 is above a two-lane road status currently.


----------



## Aokromes

Updated the bypass of Pikalevo in the Leningrad region

We have completed major repairs on the A-114 site in the Boksitogorsky district with a year's advance.

We started the work last spring: we put the layers of the "road pie" in order, updated the road surface, markings and road signs.

Among other things, a barrier fence was installed and lighting lines were stretched for safe passage. And stops and sidewalks have been arranged for local residents.

The federal highway A-114 runs from Vologda to Novaya Ladoga through two regions: Leningrad and Vologda. During the Great Patriotic War, the highway was part of the land part of the "Road of Life". Now it is the shortest route from Vologda to St. Petersburg.









Росавтодор


Обновили обход Пикалёво в Ленобласти Закончили капремонт на участке А-114 в Бокситогорском районе с опережением на год. Работы мы начали прошлой весной: привели в порядок слои «дорожного пирога», обновили покрытие трассы, разметку и дорожные знаки. Помимо прочего, установили барьерное...




t.me


----------



## eucitizen

ChrisZwolle said:


> Speaking of Ivanovo, there is an unused cloverleaf just east of Ivanovo. It was built a decade ago. Apparently it's planned to become part of a bypass of Ivanovo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> 
> Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


If you go here: ROADS.RU - карта объектов дорожного строительства России. Схемы строящихся развязок Москвы и Московской области and look at Ivanovo you can see that there is a project of an eastern bypass in 1B category. Clicking on that thread, I found out this article (google translate can help):
Проектирование восточного обхода города Иванова задерживается на год . It is from beggining of this year, andthey write that at the earliest they can start building it next year.


----------



## sponge_bob

The Wild Boy said:


> So the long term is to make the entire route to Vladivostok at most 4 lanes?


Considering the 2 lane highway was only finished 10 years ago, in the middle of that road north of Mongolia, I consider that unlikely. There was some talk in recent years of a "Meridian" highway which would parallel the M12/M11 further south and would run roughly Kazakhstan-Belarus via perhaps a Saratov to Bryansk alignment in Russia, the straightest route from Shanghai/Beijing to Hamburg and less weather dependent.

But for now the task is building the rest of the orange bit, Kazan-Yekaterinburg, which has already started in some parts and some 50km city bypasses further east, normally with a major river crossing given where Siberian cities are located.


----------



## Aokromes

The Chuysky tract in the Altai Territory has become even safer

We continue to actively develop the network of federal highways — work is underway on the most important and promising segments.

This week we have completed the expansion of sections of the main highway of the Altai Territory — the Chuysky Tract. It directs not only the tourist flow, but also transit transport, which provides products and resources to the residents of the region.

7 km of the highway in the Talmen district was expanded to 14 m and U-turn loops were arranged on them. They also took care of the entrance pockets, new stops and lighting at the pedestrian crossing.

10 km near the Lake was reconstructed: here, too, the road was expanded to four lanes, an interchange, an underground pedestrian crossing and 14 km of lighting lines were built.

They also unloaded the road and installed a barrier on two sections of the P-256 — near the village of Novy and behind the Bayunovsky Keys.

By the end of the year, 112 km of the Chui Tract out of 304 km in the Altai Territory became four-lane. Next year we will start work on another 16 km.









Росавтодор


Чуйский тракт в Алтайском крае стал ещё безопаснее Продолжаем активно развивать сеть федеральных трасс — работы идут на самых важных и перспективных отрезках. На этой неделе закончили расширение участков главной трассы Алтайского края — Чуйского тракта. По нему направляется не только...




t.me


----------



## Maks33

A new video of the Tver bypass (a part of motorway M11), made in November:





P.S. Stretch of motorway M12 between Petushki and Vladimir will be opened in Tuesday, 13th of December. It was inspected by Aleksandr Avdeyev, the Governor of the Vladimir Oblast, who rode a bicycle:
Губернатор Авдеев сел на велосипед, чтобы проверить качество нового участка платной трассы М-12, который откроют на следующей неделе


----------



## Dober_86

Several of the bigger bridges u/c.

The Svir Bridge, Leningrad Oblast. October 2022 pic:









The Chusovaya Bridge, Perm, the Urals:






Rostov-on-Don:






The Vysokogorsky Bridge across the Yenisei, Krasnoyarsk Krai:






A pic of the Vysokogorsky:









Bridge across the Volga in Klimovka, Samara Oblast:






M-12, cable-stayed bridge across The Oka in Murom, Vladimir Oblast:


----------



## Dober_86

Since there's a limitation of max of 5 vid per post embedded in the forum engine, I'll do another post.

Ufa, the Eastern exit:






The Fourth Bridge, Novosibirsk, December 2022:


----------



## Maks33

Road video of the recently opened stretch of motorway M12 (from Petushki to Vladimir):


----------



## Dober_86

The Mamison Tunnel is a 0.5 km long tunnel opened in North Ossetia to connect the eponymous ski resort (u/c) to the rest of the country. Construction began in Nov. 2020.
















Link: В Северной Осетии открыли тоннель к туркомплексу «Мамисон»


----------



## Aokromes

Expanded M-5 "Ural" in Zhigulevsk, Samara region

We have completed the overhaul in Zhigulevsk, which is located on the right bank of the Volga. They widened the roadway to four lanes for 4 km and protected the highway from possible landslides in the area of Zhiguli Mountain.

The roadsides were strengthened, the lighting poles were updated and the edge fence was installed. Of course, they did not forget to apply new markings made of thermoplastic and replace road signs.

Next to the "Ural" there is a specially protected area "Samarskaya Luka".

One of its tasks is to preserve the natural complex, monuments of nature and culture. Tourists are also welcome here: you can look at the mountains, go skiing and learn interesting details about the region 🏔

We also laid 37 km of new pavement on the M-5 highway in the Syzran district, including at the entrances to Togliatti and Samara.

And in the Krasnoyarsk region, we continue the reconstruction of the section from 1,034 to 1,042 km, which we plan to finish in 2023: we are building the Krasny Yar - Otradny transport interchange.









Росавтодор


Расширили М-5 «Урал» в Жигулёвске Самарской области Закончили капремонт в Жигулёвске, который расположился на правом берегу Волги. Расширили проезжую часть до четырёх полос на протяжении 4 км и защитили трассу от возможных оползней в районе Жигулёвской горы. Укрепили обочины, обновили опоры...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

Repaired the federal road M-7 "Volga" from Petushkov to Lipna 🚜

We have completed the repair of 15 km of the highway in the Vladimir region. Specialists milled the canvas, and also put the road infrastructure and the roadway in order.

We have also restored 43 abutments to local roads and about 14 km of barrier fencing. Transitional high-speed lanes were equipped at the junctions for convenient and safe entry to the federal highway.

Also, paths and sidewalks were repaired on the site, as well as 14 bus stops. A curb stone was installed in settlements along the highway. It will prevent water from entering the territory of houses during precipitation.

The M-7 Volga is one of the longest federal highways in the country. And it is also rich in its history! The Vladimir Tract was first mentioned in 1395. It was one of the busiest trade roads of the XIV century.









Росавтодор


Отремонтировали федеральную дорогу М-7 «Волга» от Петушков до Липны 🚜 Закончили ремонт 15 км трассы во Владимирской области. Специалисты отфрезеровали полотно, а ещё привели в порядок дорожную инфраструктуру и проезжую часть. Ещё мы восстановили 43 примыкания к местным дорогам и около 14 км...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

In the Perm Region according to the national project (Безопасные качественные дороги ) opened a bridge over the Chusovaya River 

The construction is part of the main corridor from Moscow through Kazan, Khanty-Mansiysk, Surgut and Tomsk.

Road builders have been building it since 2019 ― they built 14 concrete pillars and laid a two-layer asphalt concrete coating with noise absorption. The length of the bridge is 1.5 km .

In addition to the bridge, the project includes three new interchanges that allow you to quickly leave the city for the Perm – Berezniki regional road and the new bridge. The length of the entire facility, including the bridge crossing and interchanges, is 9.2 km.

The existing bridge will be closed for reconstruction ― the work is planned to be carried out until March 2024. After their completion, traffic will be carried out in four lanes.

In total, 150 km of the road network was put in order in the Perm Region this year according to the national project.









Росавтодор


В Пермском крае по нацпроекту открыли мост через реку Чусовую Сооружение входит в часть магистрального коридора от Москвы через Казань, Ханты-Мансийск, Сургут и Томск. Дорожники возводили его с 2019 года ― построили 14 бетонных опор и уложили двухслойное асфальтобетонное покрытие с...




t.me


----------



## Maks33

A video from the new stretch of motorway M12 (Dyurtyuli-Achit). Construction works are going on.
There will be a large bridge across the Bol'shaya Sarana river. Its height will be 57 meters, length will be 540 meters.


----------



## Aokromes

The A-130 was overhauled in the Kaluga region 🚍

Work has been completed from the 243rd to the 270th km of the federal highway.

In the Mosalsky and Baryatinsky districts, traffic has become more comfortable thanks to the reinforced bottom coating, which we laid using the cold regeneration method. The upper one was made of crushed-mastic asphalt concrete.

On the plot:

· increased the bearing capacity of the track
· widened the roadway on each lane to 3.75 m
· we have arranged capital coverage on more than 50 federal buildings

In Kaluga, Zaitseva Gora, Tsvetovka, Ludkov, Adamovka and Dolgom, new stops with transitional high-speed lanes were built.

They also carried out lighting lines, updated existing stops, installed new road signs, barriers and applied markings.

The federal highway A-130 is being systematically put in order: 156 km of road have been repaired in five years. At the end of this year, Varshavka in the Kaluga Region is 85% in the standard.









Росавтодор


Капитально отремонтировали А-130 в Калужской области 🚍 Закончили работы с 243-го по 270-й км федеральной трассы. В Мосальском и Барятинском районах движение стало комфортнее благодаря усиленному нижнему покрытию, которое мы уложили с применением метода холодной регенерации. Верхнее же...




t.me


----------



## Maks33

A recent video from the 1st stage of motorway M12 (stretch from Orekhovo-Zuyevo to Petushki, which is now under construction):






P.S. Reportedly, Chinese company CRCC working as a general contractor at the 5th stage of M12, involved DSK «Avtoban» for works by subcontract. It was caused by too low pace in construction works.
DSK «Avtoban» works at the 4th and 6th stages of M12 as a general contractor. This company started works at the 3rd stage of stretch Achit-Dyurtyuli.


----------



## Aokromes

We will completely asphalt Lena by the end of 2024

The federal highway A-360 "Lena" connects the way with two Far Eastern roads ― "Kolyma" and "Vilyuem". It stretches from the Amur Region to Yakutia, a republic whose development began a century ago.

The new coating appeared on the section from the 258th to the 268th km in the Amur region. Here we have repaired the parking lot for transit. In Yakutia, you can drive along the updated road from 569 to 576 km and from 803 to 807 km.

Another major repair was completed on 36 kilometers in the Aldan district. Laid asphalt 22 cm thick, reinforced the base of the road with a gravel-sand mixture. The culverts were also put in order and 16 new ones were laid. 

In all these areas, we eliminated the transitional type of coverage. 

🛶 "Lena" is an amazing track! It crosses major rivers, one of which is the Amga. You can use it to get to the petroglyphs He carried, which are about 3 million years old.









Росавтодор


Полностью заасфальтируем «Лену» до конца 2024 года Федеральная трасса А-360 «Лена» соединяет путь с двумя дальневосточными дорогами ― «Колымой» и «Вилюем». Она тянется из Амурской области в Якутию, ― республику, освоение которой начали век назад. Новое покрытие появилось на участке с 258-го по...




t.me


----------



## Corvinus

Maks33 said:


> Road video of the recently opened stretch of motorway M12 (from Petushki to Vladimir):


Rather an expressway (motor traffic way), by the sign at around 0:30? What is the default speed limit on roads signposted as such?
What is the highest numerical speed limit Russia has ever had, 130 km/h? Any plans or discussions to go beyond?


----------



## Maks33

Corvinus said:


> Rather an expressway (motor traffic way), by the sign at around 0:30? What is the default speed limit on roads signposted as such?
> What is the highest numerical speed limit Russia has ever had, 130 km/h? Any plans or discussions to go beyond?


Yes, it's rather an expressway like Polish ones. This stretch has speed limit 110 km/h. Its category is 1Б.
Full-scale motorways built in category 1А, have speed limit 130 km/h (the highest) and green signage.


----------

